# Разное > Курилка >  Украинская "мобилизация"

## MBA

Вопрос адресуется, в первую очередь, форумчанам с Украины.

На волне последних событий Кролик & Co. объявили типа-мобилизацию. Мне пока, ТТТ, никто не звонил и ничего не присылали, но некоторым "знакомым знакомых" поприходили повестки о явке по указанным адресам. По предварительным сведениям, будут проводиться "дневные" сборы: днем будут занятия, ночью спать дома. Провизию, судя по всему, брать с собой  :Biggrin: 

Итак, братья-украинцы, кому-то уже пришло "письмо счастья"? Если да - что за сборы-то? Любая дополнительная инфа, разумеется, также приветствуется.

P.S. Ирония в посте не из-за отсутствия патриотизма (украинского, российского или советского), а по причине трагикомизма ситуации.

----------


## OKA

Могу предложить помониторить , помимо СМИ Украины, такие ресурсы : Colonel Cassad  , Новороссия :: Категория , pan_tbdinsky , Новый блог Олега Лурье.  , Добро и Правда! , например.

----------


## oleg_D

А что же сами у "знакомых знакомых" не спросите, лениво?
Или клаву давить проще, да и привычнее наверное? )
И в чем по Вашему трагиКОМИЗМ ситуации?

Олег.

----------


## MBA

OKA, спасибо! Надеюсь, найду время, чтобы подробно промониторить все указанные вами ресурсы ))




> А что же сами у "знакомых знакомых" не спросите, лениво?


Олег, спрашиваю. В Одессе "приглашенные" на сборы пришли, но учить там особенно нечем и не на чем. Из западных регионов новости должны сегодня поступить.




> И в чем по Вашему трагиКОМИЗМ ситуации?


Если вы про комическую составляющую, то самая страшная война между людьми, которые вчера вместе пили русскую водку и закусывали ее украинским салом - это максимум потасовка с похмелья. "Война между хохлами и москалями" - событие настолько неестественное, что с этой фразы можно только поржать. Конечно, если она не станет правдой.

----------


## FLOGGER

> событие настолько неестественное, что с этой фразы можно только поржать.


Поржете потом, когда так и случится. Пока все идет к этому.

----------


## F74

> Поржете потом, когда так и случится. Пока все идет к этому.


Самое плохое, что будет война Российской армии с украинцами. :(

----------


## FLOGGER

> Самое плохое, что будет война Российской армии с украинцами.


Вот именно *армии.*

----------


## F74

> Вот именно *армии.*


А есть вариант? Армия обязана исполнить приказ. DIXI

----------


## stream

> Самое плохое, что будет война Российской армии с украинцами. :(


...с армией Украины:)

----------


## APKAH

04.03.2014 "Попытка прорыва на аэродром Бельбек"[/I]: из этого западные СМИ сделали целый репортаж...о том как "русская военщина" пригрозила стрелять по ногам...



оказывается они шли играть в футбол...
Продолжение сюжета "Америка с нами!!!" - YouTube

После этого события в гарнизоне "Бельбек" состоялся стихийный митинг по этому поводу...колонна жителей двинулась в часть, командир части предпочёл общаться из-за забора
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kf3tiNK8DlA

"Вежливые люди" о которых не знает даже президент:



Впервые увидив их 1 марта сразу было очевидно что бойцы "самообороны Крыма" экипированные новейшими "Ратниками" (мало кто знал что их вообще уже приняли на вооружение), на "Тиграх" с российскими военными номерами, с новейшими модификациями "Драгунова", "Винторезами" - нет, это совсем не те, за кого их выдают СМИ.

Эти вежливые люди из в/ч 13140 - 810 отдельная бригада морской пехоты, базируещаяся в Крыму и принимавшая участие во всех конфликтах последнего двадцатилетия.
Остаётся вопрос почему Шойгу их назвал «чушью и провокацией»...

----------


## F74

> 04.03.2014 "Попытка прорыва на аэродром Бельбек"[/I]: из этого западные СМИ сделали целый репортаж...о том как "русская военщина" пригрозила стрелять по ногам...
> 
> 
> 
> оказывается они шли играть в футбол...
> Продолжение сюжета "Америка с нами!!!" - YouTube
> 
> После этого события в гарнизоне "Бельбек" состоялся стихийный митинг по этому поводу...колонна жителей двинулась в часть, командир части предпочёл общаться из-за забора
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kf3tiNK8DlA
> ...


Вот именно с украинцами. А не с их армией.

----------


## FLOGGER

> 04.03.2014 "Попытка прорыва на аэродром Бельбек"[/I]: из этого западные СМИ сделали целый репортаж...о том как "русская военщина" пригрозила стрелять по ногам...


А что, разве не слышно было как их предупреждают о том, что будут стрелять по ногам? Они, как я понимаю, находятся на своей территории и идут в *свою* или из *своей*  в\ч.
 Я вообще считаю, что хохлы ведут себя очень миролюбиво, т. к. не трогают неизвестных в неизвестной одежде, без о\з, купленной в каком-то магазине. А могли бы и в плен их взять и узнать, откуда они появились а Крыму? Ведь и п и мо от них отреклись. Видать, кишка у хохлов тонка.

----------


## BSA

Есть инфа, что предварительно раздали по 500 баксов (оч неплохие деньги для Украины) участникам и 5000 Мамчуру.

----------


## APKAH

Самое опасное сейчас то, что реализуется план МО Украины по восстановлению "территориальной целостности", то есть лояльные нынешней профашистской власти украинские войска стягиваются на подступы к Крыму...выдаётся всё это учениями на полигоне в Херсонской области...

08.03.2014 по приказу все они вышли из мест дислокации...Уже появились видео переброски в/ч из Житомира (95-я аэромобильная бригада ВДВ), Белой Церкви (отдельная механизированная бригада), Львова (ВДВ), Бердичева (Мста-С), Одессы (28-я механизированная бригада).

По официальной версии, которой придерживаются представители украинского военного ведомства: "Войска выдвигаются на плановые учения на полигонах Херсонской области для повышения уровня военной подготовки".

Днями ранее были замечены передвижения бронетехники в Сумах (27-й реактивно-артиллерийский полк, РСЗО Ураган, перемещение на полигон в районе Прилук Черниговской обл.), Киеве, Соледаре, Харькове.

Также следует отметить что колонна наших войск вчера была замечена на трассе Краснодар - Новороссийск. Ой чую следующая неделя напряженной будет...хоть бы обошлось...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Самое опасное сейчас то, что реализуется план МО Украины по восстановлению "территориальной целостности",


А разве Украина и ее МО не должны думать о своей "территориальной целостности"?

----------


## Nazar

> А разве Украина и ее МО не должны думать о своей "территориальной целостности"?


А разве Россия не должна думать о своей будущей безопасности. Лично мне еще одна Польша, с американским ПРО на хрен не нужна...

----------


## APKAH

> А разве Украина и ее МО не должны думать о своей "территориальной целостности"?


Это провокационный вопрос из разряда "надо ли нам было оставить Ленинград чтобы избежать миллионных жертв?".

Тут надо по другому вопрос ставить - вы хотите довести ситуацию на Украине до 08.08.2008? Это же тот же сценарий! Город русской славы Севастополь вместе с ЧФ оказался бы на месте миротворцев в Цхинвали, а русское население на месте абхазов и осетин. Просто в этот раз, учитывая ошибки прошлых лет, Россия делает шаги заранее.




> А разве Россия не должна думать о своей будущей безопасности. Лично мне еще одна Польша, с американским ПРО на хрен не нужна...


Если бы Польша...тут сценарий "Чечня 1994" готовят...

----------


## Pilotxp

> .... лояльные нынешней профашистской власти украинские войска .....


 Вот они, настоящие ФАШИСТЫ, они скоро придут к вам в Россию и будут убивать младенцев)))
Бандерівці у Львові вбивають москалів - YouTube

----------


## Nazar

> Вот они, настоящие ФАШИСТЫ, они скоро придут к вам в Россию и будут убивать младенцев)))
> Бандерівці у Львові вбивають москалів - YouTube



Можно ведь и другие ролики найти, правда?

----------


## Pilotxp

> Можно ведь и другие ролики найти, правда?


Конечно можно , и желательно те где киевский майдан кричит Зик-хайль. Я это пишу не для того чтобы кого-то зацепить или оскорбить. Меня просто удивляет насколько легко можно влиять на кругозор людей с помощью тв.

----------


## OKA

Ну вот. оказалось ,что в этом клипе действительно что-то оригинальное : "МОСКВА, 21 апр — РИА Новости. Клип Enjoykin "Nyash Myash" про прокурора Крыма Наталью Поклонскую обретает в интернете популярность, сопоставимую с популярностью мировых звезд. За пять дней количество просмотров этого клипа на YouTube увеличилось с одного до пяти миллионов семисот тысяч, что сделало его самым популярным видео среди российских роликов.
РИА Новости Интернет-популярность прокурора Крыма не уступает мировым поп-звездам | РИА Новости "

----------


## Иваныч

> А «подавляющее большинство украинцев» знает о существовании белорусского сайта?  ;)))
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMr8LWIzbGQ


Не просто знают,но и понимают,что происходит вна Украине.

----------


## Иваныч

Наталья Поклонская уже полковник.

----------


## Speedmaster

> Не просто знают,но и понимают,что происходит вна Украине.


Гражданин Царёв есть желаемое будущее Украины?

----------


## APKAH

> Гражданин Царёв есть желаемое будущее Украины?


Это в первую очередь был бы выход, причём для граждан Украины, как с запада, так и с востока. Выход из тупика "разделённости", братоубийственной войны, нищеты  и банкротства, а уж потом конечно "будущее", вкупе с Россией конечно, в таможенном союзе.

----------


## Speedmaster

> Это в первую очередь был бы выход, причём для граждан Украины, как с запада, так и с востока. Выход из тупика "разделённости", братоубийственной войны, нищеты  и банкротства, а уж потом конечно "будущее", вкупе с Россией конечно, в таможенном союзе.


Каким образом, человек не способный связно ответить на поставленный вопрос, объединит восток и запад?
Человек, которого среднего мастерства журналист выводит из равновесия до дрожи во всех частях тела!
Как он это сделает?

----------


## APKAH

> Каким образом, человек не способный связно ответить на поставленный вопрос, объединит восток и запад?
> Человек, которого среднего мастерства журналист выводит из равновесия до дрожи во всех частях тела!
> Как он это сделает?


Да вот как раз и нет, изъясняет свои цели и мысли он как раз четко и ясно, за что его так и ненавидит новая фашиствующая "власть". Даже после избиения, в Николаеве и Киеве, под крики правосеков он давал интервью. Далеко не каждый способен на такое, вспомните к примеру Януковича, когда в него бросили венок (несколько лет назад), он упал в обморок.

По поводу как он это сделает и как объединит - это уже западные области должны думать сами, как им больше по душе, умирать с голоду или договариваться с Царевым и дружить с Россией.

Или может Добкин по вашему достойный кандидат? Там вообще из кандидатов, кроме Царева нормальных и близко нет, ни у кого ни цели ни мнения, одно лишь название.

----------


## Speedmaster

> ... вспомните к примеру Януковича, когда в него бросили венок (несколько лет назад), он упал в обморок.
> ... кроме Царева нормальных и близко нет, ни у кого ни цели ни мнения, одно лишь название.


Не венок, а яйцо! Огромное такое, тяжеленное, куриное яйцо! :))
Обеспечить процветание Украине, в краткосрочной перспективе, может лидер уровня Сталина, Гитлера, Черчиля.
Вы можете поставить гражданина Царёва в один ряд с ними?
И с чего вдруг «западные области должны думать сами»? Это 20 миллионов народу...
Что это за «объединитель» такой?

----------


## APKAH

> Обеспечить процветание Украине, в краткосрочной перспективе, может лидер уровня Сталина, Гитлера, Черчиля.


Согласен, Украине сегодня нужен свой Путин, который выведет Украину из хаоса гражданской войны.



> Вы можете поставить гражданина Царёва в один ряд с ними?


Нет  :Smile:  Но все с чего-то начинают.




> Что это за «объединитель» такой?


Нужен тот, человек, который будет дружить с Россией. Вступление в таможенный союз и другие евразийские организации. Благодаря этому РФ поддержит Украину и деньгами и газом и другими потребностями. А как ещё выходить из кризиса? Никто с запада помогать не собирается. Без России у Украины выхода нет. Это очень хорошо осознают в Европе, но слепо не видят в Киеве.

----------


## OKA

> Наталья Поклонская уже полковник.


 Хорошо, если так . Надо жизнь налаживать в Крыму, после таких поворотов истории. А то правящая верхушка США и НАТО зачастила к своим прислужникам в Восточной Европе (не только в нэзалэжну). Но не дремлет бандеровский евромайдан : "  21 февраля Верховная Рада Украины приняла постановление "Об исполнении международных обязательств Украины, касающихся Юлии Тимошенко", юридически позволяющее освободить экс-премьера. Документ вводит изменения в уголовный и уголовно-процессуальный кодексы Украины. В частности, в статье 364 УК (злоупотребление властью или служебным положением) обязательный признак данного преступления (им является совершение действий "из корыстных побуждений либо в иных личных интересах или интересах третьих лиц") заменяется на цель получения неправомерной выгоды. Из УК также исключается ст. 365-1 (превышение полномочий должностным лицом юридического лица частного права независимо от организационно-правовой формы).
  Выступая в Раде, народный депутат Украины и правая рука осужденной Юлии, а ныне исполняющий обязанности президента страны, Александр Турчинов сообщил, что данная законодательная инициатива принимается для того, чтобы "привести в соответствие законодательство Украины согласно требованиям Европейского Союза и резолюции ООН относительно борьбы с коррупцией и противодействием другим преступлениям".
 22 февраля Тимошенко освободили под радостные вопли соратников. Потом последовали пламенные речи на майдане, теплые и дружеские встречи с послами США и ЕС, Ангелой Меркель, Кэтрин Эштон и даже с коллегой Ходорковским. Аплодисменты в адрес «узницы совести» зашкаливали и перерастали в овации.
 И, разумеется, никто «из защитников прав и свобод» и не вспоминал о том, за что и как посадили «гражданку Тимошенко». Это, наверное, было бы как-то неэтично. Тем более, на том празднике жизни, который происходил тогда на евромайдане. Юля была им нужна. Очень нужна. Как символ победы, как условие разрушения прошлого… В конце концов, как руководящая мамка для Турчинова и Яценюка. " Новый блог Олега Лурье. - Юлия Тимошенко и российский газ: история любви   Советские и Российские автострадные танки не пройдут в святу ойропу)) Весной посевная, кто и что есть будет осенью, как говорилось в известном рекламном ролике : " после узнаете..." ))

----------


## Speedmaster

> Нет  Но все с чего-то начинают.


Ой, бросьте... ;))) 

Нужен человек который сможет действительно объединить страну!
А страна уже, желательно, будет дружить со всеми соседями.

А «человек, который будет дружить с Россией» у России уже есть!
Регулярно по тв трансляции идут. Из Ростова...  :Tongue:   ;)

----------


## Speedmaster

> Хорошо, если так . Надо жизнь налаживать в Крыму


Уж простите меня грешного, а где связь с присвоением звания особе о которой никто слыхом не слыхивал до недавних пор,
и «налаживанием жизни в Крыму»?

И где она, а где «правящая верхушка США и НАТО зачастила к своим прислужникам в Восточной Европе»...

----------


## OKA

> Уж простите меня грешного, а где связь с присвоением звания особе о которой никто слыхом не слыхивал до недавних пор,
> и «налаживанием жизни в Крыму»?
> И где она, а где «правящая верхушка США и НАТО зачастила к своим прислужникам в Восточной Европе»...


Бог простит)) Ключевое слово - ПРОКУРАТУРА)) Читать пост можно(дубль 2))  отсюда : Новый блог Олега Лурье. - Юлия Тимошенко и российский газ: история любви   А вообще разница между ними принципиальная- одна хочет навести порядок и прекратить беззакония и убийства, а другая всю свою сознательную жизнь нарушала всякие законы, и теперь призывает к массовым убийствам своих сограждан, а также русских и их руководителей. Обычное противостояние добра и зла))  Доступно объяснил?

----------


## Speedmaster

> ...одна хочет навести порядок и прекратить беззакония и убийства, а другая всю свою сознательную жизнь нарушала всякие законы, и теперь призывает к массовым убийствам своих сограждан, а также русских и их руководителей. Обычное противостояние добра и зла))  Доступно объяснил?


Нет, объяснили плохо!
В Крыму начались «беззакония и убийства»?
Тогда, конечно, нужно это остановить!
Только каким образом это будет делать столь юная особа?
Звание полковника и должность за какие заслуги?
Наркокартель засудила? Или фундаментальный труд по юриспруденции написала?
И какое отношение имеют звездочки на  её погонах к «налаживанию жизни в Крыму»?

И каким боком к Крыму «подвиги» Тимошенко?

----------


## OKA

Юной особе за тридцатник. Лень заглянуть даже в вики? http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...B2%D0%BD%D0%B0   Фундаментальный труд на пенсии будет писать. Речь шла о бывшем украинском государстве (и Крыме, как части его), которое усилиями запада и их ставленников+вооружёнными нацистскими бандами разрушено и повержено в смуту. Можно прочесть об этом с первого поста в данной теме, если читать внимательно. И если ставить целью прояснить для себя что-то , а не флуд разводить. Есть много познавательных ссылок в этой теме- что называется "кто ищет, тот всегда найдёт" ))  А по поводу полковника- зависть чтоли загрызла)) Дык хорошему человеку и генерала присвоить не жалко)) Лишь бы на пользу дела)) Как говорится -не нравится, не смотри)) Для ведения высокоинтеллектуальных и содержательных бесед есть л.с. Доступно объяснил?   Военный маркер : http://www.voicesevas.ru/troubles

----------


## OKA

Оригинал не открывается, взято отсюда : http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051613581#comments " Джульетто Кьеза: «Запад полным ходом готовит Третью мировую войну против России и Китая»
У России нет выбора: или быть уничтоженной, или сопротивляться
По мнению Джульетто Кьезы, в Кремле не сразу поняли, насколько серьезно американцы взялись за Украину, и потому реагировали с запозданием. Запад на грани краха, поэтому мировая война — это выход для него, утверждает Кьеза, а противниками всею мощью государственной пропаганды делают Китай и Россию. Если украинское государство сохранится, то уже осенью этого года оно будет в НАТО, как и Грузия. Европа полностью под пятой США, и даже в относительно дружественных России странах впечатление о нашей стране и ее политике чудовищно искажено. Никакой свободы слова на Западе нет, есть только военная пропаганда, идущая годами безо всякой остановки. "

----------


## Speedmaster

> У России нет выбора: или быть уничтоженной, или сопротивляться


Давать пояснения не ваш конек. Я задаю вам простые вопросы, в ответ цитаты итальянских коммунистов.

Очень необычный метод защиты выбрала Россия. Из вчерашних друзей создавать себе врагов на многие годы вперед.

У меня на стене висит, и будет висеть, портрет украинца, трижды ГСС, Кожедуба Івана Микитовича -
это я ставленник запада и вооружённый нацистский бандит?

----------


## Казанец

Коллега *Speedmaster*, не принимайте всё так близко к сердцу (хотя в текущих обстоятельствах совет, прямо скажем, жиденький). Ставленником запада и вооружённым нацистским бандитом вас никто не считает и не называет, а происходящие события - это, увы, объективный исторический процесс. А уж няш-мяш-прокурорша вас тем более волновать не должна. Она ведь теперь в России, и это не вам с такими жить, а нам, ну так радуйтесь, что хоть от одной такой избавились.

----------


## lindr

> Очень необычный метод защиты выбрала Россия. Из вчерашних друзей создавать себе врагов на многие годы вперед.


По России ежедневно ходят толпы бритоголовых юнцов и орут "холлов на ножи!" ?

В России безнаказанно бьют палками тех, не хочет кричать "Слава России!" ?

В России сбрасывают украинцев с моста, за то что они не русские ?

В России сносят памятники Тарасу Шевченко ?

Патриарх Кирилл призывает к священной войне с Украиной ?

А ведь почти все это было до начала крымского кризиса. 

У меня у знакомого родственники в Стаханове, зимой они дважды изгоняли майданщиков из города, причем сами без чье-то подсказки, т.к. не желали терпеть эту мерзость, и ненавидеть было за что: с кредита РФ зимой снова пустили  предприятие, люди смогли кормить семьи, завод работает на РФ кстати, в ЕС его продукция никому не нужна. 

Теперь им что ждать, когда те вернутся с оружием и будут мстить а нам по ТВ смотреть на это безучастно, вроде как не касается нас, так?

----------


## 9-13

Юная леди единственная, кто согласилась взвалить это бремя на себя. До неё семь ! "мужиков" отказались от этой должности из-за трусости быть потом подвешанными на мудане. Так что честь и хвала таким людям.

----------


## OKA

> Давать пояснения не ваш конек. Я задаю вам простые вопросы..


 Тема персонажем "Speedmaster" , видимо, не прочитана с первого поста. А слова типо " у меня на стене висит портрет Кожедуба.." сразу напомнили  Персонаж мне неинтересен, УГ какое-то. Изучать матчасть (или персоналии обсуждения) можно даже с вики начав. Простые вопросы задавать можно сколько угодно. Мне на это наплевать))              Про ставленников запада : "...Вице-президент США Джо Байден встретился в Киеве с и.о. президента Украины Александром Турчиновым и премьер-министром Арсением Яценюком и провел встречу с лидерами фракций в Верховной Раде.
Байден приехал в Киев, чтобы продемонстрировать поддержку прозападному украинскому правительству со стороны Вашингтона..." :  Байден предостерег Москву от вмешательства на Украине - BBC Russian - В мире   "Заграница нам поможет !"

----------


## Казанец

> Юная леди единственная, кто согласилась взвалить это бремя на себя. До неё семь ! "мужиков" отказались от этой должности из-за трусости быть потом подвешанными на мудане. Так что честь и хвала таким людям.


В Крыму я не живу, и ни с одним из тамошних прокуроров не знаком, поэтому аргументированно полемизировать, естественно, не смогу. Вот только представляется, что упомянутые вами семь (!) мужчин-прокуроров отказались от этой должности совсем по другой причине. Теперь, в плотном окружении зелёных человечков, если какие-то сложности им и светят, то отнюдь не перспектива "быть потом подвешанными на мудане", а несколько иного характера.

----------


## Speedmaster

> Коллега *Speedmaster* ...а нам, ну так радуйтесь, что хоть от одной такой избавились.


Радоваться нечему!
Я не желаю горя и бед братскому русскому народу!
И не вижу в действиях властей РФ позитивной составляющей в перспективе.
Поднятие флага России на чужой земле это приоткрытый ящик Пандоры.
Сравнение с Грузией неуместны.
Завтра у вас будет Кавказ, послезавтра Китай...
Детки ваших правителей там воевать не будут!
;(((

----------


## Speedmaster

> ...Мне на это наплевать))


Не нужно ядом брызгать! Пригодится!
Вам ещё представится случай показать свой «патриотизм» в деле!
К моему великому сожалению!

п.п. Отвечать мне не нужно. Я всё о вас понял.

----------


## lindr

> Поднятие флага России на чужой земле это приоткрытый ящик Пандоры.


В 1954 население Крыма никто не спрашивал хотят ли они в УССР.

В 1992 население Крыма никто не спрашивал хотят ли они в Украину.

Я почти пол жизни прожил в СССР и помню, что такое границы между республиками, превращать их одним росчерком пера в государственные было *преступлением*. В СФРЮ это обернулось чудовищной кровью. 

Ладно когда государства дружественные и граница прозрачна. У меня есть знакомые, что ухали из прибалтики в Карелию, Новгород, Псков ибо жить им там было невозможно. 

Вы способны принять колонны ПС марширующие по Севастополю под нацисткими знаменами? Нормальный русский человек такого не примет. 

Брату моего деда было 16 лет в 1941, будучи на Украине он вступил в партизанский отряд и бил бандеровскую мразь и после войны бил, и много про них рассказывал. 

А теперь всех жителей Украины будут учить по учебникам, где они, бандеровцы - герои. 

А еще шабаш в Москве вспомним, где мерзавец со сцены кричал "Слава Украине" а радостное быдло повторяло "Героям слава" жаль эту картинку с "дождя" не показали на Первом. Мне рассказывали, что творили под эти крики 70 лет назад.

Правильный ответ на приветствие "Слава Украине" - удар по морде, т.к. это тоже самое, что "Хайль Гитлер" по сути, а на последнюю фразу нормальный человек отвечает именно ударом по морде.

А если эта новая власть на Украине утвердится, то будут и тренировочные лагеря боевиков и теракты в Белгороде, Воронеже, Ростове, оживет подполье на Кавказе ибо граница-то дырявая. Будут агентов через  границу посылать майданьчики в России организовывать, наличку разным Навальным возить. Кавказ еще раем покажется.

*Ярошу Украины мало!*

Я не против Украины - вы хотите быть братьями? 

Так раздавите гадину! Разоружите нацистких боевиков, запретите радикальные партии как в цивилизованных странах, закройте лагеря подготовки. 

Сами справитесь? Или помочь может быть надо?

----------


## Speedmaster

> А если эта новая власть на Украине утвердится, то будут и тренировочные лагеря боевиков и теракты в Белгороде, Воронеже, Ростове, оживет подполье на Кавказе ибо граница-то дырявая. 
> 
> *Ярошу Украины мало!*


Ярош не утвердится! Я вас уверяю! 

А вот Кавказ будет! И Крым будет!
Погуглите сколько крымских татар в Турции
и какое положение они там занимают.
А «мудрое» руководство Крыма, которое налаживает жизнь,
пытается запретить въезд Джемилёву на территорию. Браво!

----------


## lindr

> Ярош не утвердится! Я вас уверяю!


Уже утвердился и через полгода у него будет 5 раз больше людей если ничего не делать.




> А вот Кавказ будет! И Крым будет!


20 лет воюем на Кавказе, уже привыкли.




> Погуглите сколько крымских татар в Турции


Они уехали в 19 веке в основном. Это как украинцы в Канаде. С татарами надеюсь договоримся, Россия многонациональная страна и мусульман у нас более 20-25 миллионов. 

Татарстан надеюсь поможет, кстати там в школах и русских заставляют татарский учить в обязательном порядке, это по поводу притеснения татар в России.

Джемилёв - это не весь народ, как Масхадов в Чечне например.

----------


## 9-13

Вот кто в Крыму не живёт, тем нефик про Крым полемизировать. Крым никогда на западэнщыну не отправлял поездов и автобусов "дружбы" с целью утвердить там своё мировоззрение. 
Про Джемилёва ларчик открывается просто. При царствовании Юща Джемилёв в ним снюхался с целью отдать голоса подчинённых меджлису татар в обмен на куевские плюшки. Теперь Джемилёв сидит в зраде как депутат от Батькивщины и вещает через рупор укропских СМИ о всяких нарушениях мирного татарского народа (при этом будучи женатым отнюдь не на крымской татарке- это к слову о его песнях про неделимость татарского мира). Хотя по оценкам самого же Меджлиса ему подчиняется не более 10% всех татар. Уже давно есть более влиятельные среди татар партии, например Себат или Сабат... Просто эти партии действительно занимаются делом и у них никогда не было выхода на всеукропские СМИ.
Так что изучайте матчасть и меньше слушайте свидомые новыны.

----------


## Speedmaster

> Так что изучайте матчасть и меньше слушайте свидомые новыны.


Поверю на слово.

----------


## lindr

9-13 вы молодец, "Крым для крымчан", как говорил Номан Челебиджихан, им решать каким он будет.

А Турция.. она с курдами 90 лет уже воюет, а сейчас в Ираке и в Сирии автономные курдские районы, не контролируемые правительствами и курдов в Турции поболее чем татар.

И как один известный Иранский политик говорил " восточный Курдистан - иранский, западный Курдистан пока еще не иранский хоть был им, пантюркисты отправляйтесь в ад"  :Smile:

----------


## Speedmaster

> Уже утвердился и через полгода у него будет 5 раз больше людей если ничего не делать.


Всё к тому, что через пол года уже Яроша может не быть...




> Они уехали в 19 веке в основном. Это как украинцы в Канаде.


Мусульманский мир значительно сложнее.
Я лишь говорю о возможном появлении радикально настроенного крыла у татар,
которое будет, с радостью, поддерживаться земляками и обрастать союзниками.

...

А правда что Россия будет раздавать паспорта жителям всех бывших южных республик?

И каково соотношение славян и кавказцев/мусульман в нынешней армии?

----------


## Speedmaster

> Так что изучайте матчасть и меньше слушайте свидомые новыны.


Я вот не вижу, что все довольны:
Новости

Источник заслуживает доверия?

----------


## An-Z

> ...Источник заслуживает доверия?


Источник в топку! Вы в Крым съездите, если не ссыкатно, и все увидите сами. С моим племянником учатся много татар, спросил его месяц назад , как они  к объединению с Россией относятся, получил ответ, что "первыми побегут за российскими паспортами". Крымские меджлис такая же богадельня как наша госдума - мастера осваивать и направлять денежные потоки в нужные русла (карманы).

----------


## OKA

> Не нужно ядом брызгать! Пригодится!


 Да пригодился ужо вот)) Отлезь ужо, понятливый, например))                           "Пограничники Украины продолжают укреплять украинско-российскую границу инженерными сооружениями, включая противотанковые рвы, передает УНИАН со ссылкой на сообщение начальника отдела по вопросам взаимодействия с прессой Пограничных войск Олега Слободяна.
«Мероприятия по усилению границы проводятся. Только за последние несколько дней в пределах украинско-российской границы был вырыт 51 километр противотанковых рвов, проводятся усиления в инженерном плане в обустройстве границы, используется еще больше других технических средств. Поэтому, свою работу по усилению границы мы делаем. Более того, все наши подразделения считаются постами, они усилены, ведется их военная охрана», - сообщил он.
Он добавил, что на данный момент провокаций или их попыток относительно украинских подразделение не зафиксировано."  Украинские пограничники роют на границе с РФ противотанковые рвы  Посевная , наверное, тоже в самом разгаре))

----------


## An-Z

> ..
> А правда что Россия будет раздавать паспорта жителям всех бывших южных республик?
> И каково соотношение славян и кавказцев/мусульман в нынешней армии?


  Правда, всем, кто сможет рассказать о себе на  русском языке, правильно используя деепричастные обороты. Соотношение пропорциональное.

----------


## lindr

> А правда что Россия будет раздавать паспорта жителям всех бывших южных республик?


Не всем, например таджик 4 года отслуживший в 201 бригаде получал гражданство и уже давно так.

Гражданство России нужно заслужить.




> И каково соотношение славян и кавказцев/мусульман в нынешней армии?


Урезали призыв для Кавказа, они были жутко обижены, для них служит в армии - честь а не обуза.




> Я лишь говорю о возможном появлении радикально настроенного крыла у татар,
>  которое будет, с радостью, поддерживаться земляками


На 90% причина терроризма - бедность, 10% - национальное унижение, чем выше жизненный уровень - тем меньше радикалов, мещанин будет ругаться сквозь зубы, но радикалов будет стараться избегать, т.к. есть что терять, а насчет взаимопомощи - так наоборот богатой мусульманской общине выгодно радикалов отпихнуть от себя подальше, кто не согласен - прижмут.

----------


## Nazar

> Поднятие флага России на чужой земле это приоткрытый ящик Пандоры.
> 
> ;(((


А мне вот не понятно это. О какое земле идет речь, о Крыме, о Донецкой области? Может где-то в Ивано-Франковске флаг России подняли?
Я сразу хочу извиниться за грубость, ни в коем случае не хочу никого обидеть, но Украина, как государство, это территориальное недоразумение, вечно создававшее проблемы, которые решала Россия.
Что за отправную точку для решения территориального вопроса возьмем? 1654й, 1795й, 1920й, или 1954й....Лично я склоняюсь ко мнению, что то что веками принадлежало России, никакой Украине принадлежать не должно, а то что перекладывалось при СССР, из одного кармана в другой, не имеет никакой исторической справедливости и исторического обоснования....

----------


## Казанец

...А до того были ещё генуэзцы, ост-готы, греки, скифы... и все они владели Крымом значительно более продолжительное время, чем Россия и уж тем более Украина. А де-юре Крым турецкий. По Кучук-Кайнарджийскому договору (никем не денонсированному и потому по-прежнему сохраняющему свою силу), подписанному Екатериной Великой 19 апреля 1783 года, Крымский полуостров переходит из состава Османской империи в состав России на то время, пока Россия захочет и сможет им управлять и не может быть передан третьей стороне. В противном случае Крым должен автоматически быть возвращен Турции. Так что в 1954 году Хрущёв был обязан Крым Турции вернуть. Де-юре.

----------


## Speedmaster

*An-Z  lindr*

Спасибо!

*lindr*

Терроризм еще бывает идейный!
Назовём его, в данном ключе, национально-освободительным.
Хотя, как его не называй, суть не меняется.

----------


## 9-13

> Я вот не вижу, что все довольны:
> Новости
> 
> Источник заслуживает доверия?


а 100% довольных никогда не бывает и не будет нигде. Даже среди исключительно замкнутой и компактно проживающей этнической группы . У тех же татар достаточно тёрок между собой по поводу ведения бизнеса. Это для примера.
Первоначальная же отмена языкового закона тем более поставила татарский язык за грань применения и изучения, как и русский. Это потом уже пошли типично хунтовские припадочные решения "о коренном народе" и т.д., но изначально дело пошло именно по запретам и отменам. 
Источник же -  типичный представитель укро СМИ с исключительной тенденциозной однобокостью. Таких представителей много. Даже мне довелось сталкиваться- севастопольский ТВ канал ВМСУ БРИЗ. Всё время излагали типично-свидомые новыны, после референдума сначала погрузились на чемоданы уезжать на материк, но после получения ставок зарплат в СМИ ЧФ РФ резко поменяли курс на 180 градусов и чуть ли не сами водрузили триколор у себя над студией. 
Кто хозяин СМИ -тот и решает что печатать в нынешней ситуации. Пусть даже это один человек.

----------


## Nazar

> не может быть передан третьей стороне. В противном случае Крым должен автоматически быть возвращен Турции. Так что в 1954 году Хрущёв был обязан Крым Турции вернуть. Де-юре.


 Крым не был передан Хрущевым третьей стороне, он перешел из одной юрисдикции в другую, в составе одного государства.

----------


## Speedmaster

*Nazar   Казанец*

Володя, о Крыме.

Я речь веду о юридическом прецеденте. Об изменении общепризнанных границ.
Американцы не присоединяли к себе Ирак и Афганистан.
Теперь, "друзьям" России, сама же Россия, доходчиво показала
как это можно и нужно делать.
У России мало спорных земель? Теперь только жди.

----------


## 9-13

Крым не может быть передан в Турции, если только Турция не объявит себя преемницей Османской империи. Такое же заявление повлечёт за собой множество претензий к Турции от других государств, в том числе и финансовых.
Как то так получается

----------


## 9-13

Читаем конституцию Украины про Крым. Дословно не помню, но там есть статья, которая говорит о том, что Крым имеет право на местные референдумы.
Объявить же такой референдум неконституционным было некому- Конституционный суд был разогнан самым первым распоряжением хунты. Судьи могли бы и не подчиняться (власть неконституционная и распоряжения не стОят ничего), но у них не было за спиной армии в масках и дубинками. Так что хунтята сами вырыли себе яму.

----------


## lindr

> Терроризм еще бывает идейный!
>  Назовём его, в данном ключе, национально-освободительным.
>  Хотя, как его не называй, суть не меняется.


Терроризм всегда идейный, но его организаторы отнюдь не всегда т.н. "борцы за свободу", вы не поняли сути моей реплики. Терроризму нужны исполнители а их берут из изгоев и бедняков и так было всегда.

Поглубже изучите проблему, возьмем харизматичный пример - северная Ирландия, вроде как все ясно - идейные католики ирландцы-католики против протестантов - колонистов. А вот хрен...

Попалась мне одна книга 1973 кажись года, и что выяснилось? 

При разделе Ирландии британцы руководствовались не этническими границами а экономическими, отхапав себе самые промышленно развитые районы.

Отсутствие этих областей в составе Ирландии не дало ей стать полностью независимой, что вылилось в поддержку сепаратизма, желая предотвратить тенденцию, британские власти ввели ценз по нац признаку, ирландцу стало невозможно занять какую-либо значимую должность, что вылилось в общую дискриминацию и как следствие бедность, т.к. экономические интересы ирландцев было некому защищать. 

Народ вышел на одну демонстраций а их расстреляли - убили несколько десятков человек, в основном подростков, почему началась стрельба и почему солдаты с боевыми патронами оказались на пути демонстрации не ясно до сих пор. Дальнейшее хорошо известно.

Ничего не напоминает?

Что характерно с падением экономического значения Белфаста накал борьбы резко пошел на спад

----------


## Speedmaster

> Что за отправную точку для решения территориального вопроса возьмем?


Ничего брать не будем!

----------


## Nazar

> *Nazar   Казанец*
> 
> Володя, о Крыме.
> 
> Я речь веду о юридическом прецеденте. Об изменении общепризнанных границ.
> Американцы не присоединяли к себе Ирак и Афганистан.
> Теперь, "друзьям" России, сама же Россия, доходчиво показала
> как это можно и нужно делать.
> У России мало спорных земель? Теперь только жди.



Причем здесь американцы и почему Крым прецедент?
Давай тогда вспомним возвращенную Восточную Германию в состав ФРГ, а потом вспомним кому они этим воссоединением обязаны...

----------


## Speedmaster

> Терроризм всегда идейный, но его организаторы отнюдь не всегда т.н. "борцы за свободу", вы не поняли сути моей реплики. Терроризму нужны исполнители а их берут из изгоев и бедняков и так было всегда.


Так я и говорю об этом же.
Изгоев и бедняков можно находить даже в сытой Европе.
Суть борьбы будет не в "освобождении Крыма",
а в битве мусульман с христианами.
Таких героев хватит на долго

----------


## Nazar

> Суть борьбы будет не в "освобождении Крыма",
> а в битве мусульман с христианами.


Да не будет, а если и будет, то что-нибудь локальное и бытовое. Рамзанчег тамошним татарам мечеть построил, он их и успокоит....

----------


## Speedmaster

> Давай тогда вспомним возвращенную Восточную Германию в состав ФРГ, а потом вспомним кому они этим воссоединением обязаны...


Вот отличный пример кстати.
ГДР вся целиком ушла в ФРГ,
и противников там крайне немного было.
Здесь уходит лишь малая часть большего,
и в ладоши никто не хлопает.

----------


## 9-13

Битва мусульман и христиан как раз и была бы. В Крыму действовала партия (за правильность написания не ручаюсь) Тазб аль Тахрир. Эта тема регулярно поднималась даже в укр СМИ и в общественности последние 3-4 года. Именно они и были те самые радикалы, которые были главными силовыми орудиями Меджлиса и того же ПС. И именно участники этой партии - те самые "беженцы", которых Меджлис и хунта переправила во Львов.
Планы применения этой группировки в Крыму были самые обширные. Недаром при 10% поддержке Меджлис в феврале поставил ультиматум правительству Крыма снести в 10 дневный срок все памятники Ленину. И ещё много чего было сказано и потребовано. Совершенно ясно на кого была опора в случае возникновения конфликта. А он возник бы. Ситуация была очень очень напряжённая.

----------


## Speedmaster

> Битва мусульман и христиан как раз и была бы. В Крыму действовала партия (за правильность написания не ручаюсь) Тазб аль Тахрир. Эта тема регулярно поднималась даже в укр СМИ и в общественности последние 3-4 года. Именно они и были те самые радикалы, которые были главными силовыми орудиями Меджлиса и того же ПС. И именно участники этой партии - те самые "беженцы", которых Меджлис и хунта переправила во Львов.
> Планы применения этой группировки в Крыму были самые обширные. Недаром при 10% поддержке Меджлис в феврале поставил ультиматум правительству Крыма снести в 10 дневный срок все памятники Ленину. И ещё много чего было сказано и потребовано. Совершенно ясно на кого была опора в случае возникновения конфликта. А он возник бы. Ситуация была очень очень напряжённая.


А какова численность этой группы?
Приблизительно?

----------


## 9-13

не менее 1000 активных участников
и около 2000 ближайшего резерва.
Ещё немного глубокого резерва. Обучение в Пакистане, участие в войне в Ливии, Сирии и т.д. Естественно с крымскими схронами оружия. Незадолго до референдума в мечети в Джанкое был вскрыт схрон с 70 единицами стрелкового оружия, плюс боеприпасы. Сколько таких тайников и что те Тахрировцы творили конечно же будут разбираться кому положено. Но хотя бы будут разбираться, в России эта партия запрещена и относится к террористическим. В Украине же было всё легально. На деятельность это "партии" активно указывали местные правоохранители и СБУ, но главное СБУ в Киеве ничего не предпринимало. Так как эта контора является американским орудием в Восточной Европе. Наливайченко то вполне обоснованно и доказательно был обвинён в шпионаже. И хунта все обвинения сняла, дело закрыто. Вот и пища для ума...

----------


## 9-13

А теперь посчитаем: минимум 3 000 подготовленных вооружённых боевиков, активные укр националисты Меджлиса (да-да, именно с ними и было столкновение у Верховного Совета Крыма 25 или 26 февраля- не помню уже), местные националисты, понаехавшие, нанятые оборванцы, часть силовиков и даже часть армии.
Ставим напротив местные отряды самообороны (частично вооружённые), ещё часть силовиков (в т. ч. Беркут) и может быть ещё часть армии. 
Вот такая была реальная ситуация. У меня информации много, но понятное дело, что ничего сказать не смогу. Скажу одно - был очень жёстко поставлен вопрос.
И в случае отдачи команды из Киева на столкновение получается картина отнюдь не мирная.
Поэтому не нужно удивляться, что "зелёных человечков" встречали с цветами.

----------


## Speedmaster

*9-13*

В момент наибольших столкновений в Киеве,
число членов ПС было около 500 человек.
И нужно понимать, что это были самые активные её члены со всей страны.
У них на руках было крайне небольшое кол-во охотничьего оружия, в основном Сайга,
и масса травматов и пневматики. Позже ситуация изменилась.

Получается, что у татар, даже до этого времени, уже сущ. хорошо организованное, боевое подразделение
количественно и качественно превосходящее весь ПС?
А куда смотрела предыдущая местная власть? Кто мешал?

Пожалуйста, я правда хочу разобраться! У меня нет близких людей на вашей земле,
спросить не у кого. :/

----------


## OKA

Про Донецк : "Именно активисты Интердвижения Донбасса, сразу же обвиненные украинскими политиками в сепаратизме, придумали в начале 90-х годов флаг несуществующий республики. Красно-сине-черный триколор по замыслу его создателей должен отражать дух региона. Черная полоса символизирует «плодородную землю Юга Малороссии и уголь Донбасса», синий цвет символизирует воды Азовского и Черного морей, а красный цвет — революционные традиции и кровь, пролитую в борьбе за свободу. При этом флаг исторической Донецкой советской республики был именно красным.
Осенью 1991 года  в Донецке члены Интердвижения Донбасса начали сбор подписей в поддержку требования автономии региона. В конце октября в Донецке совещание депутатов советов всех уровней юга и востока Украины приняло обращение к властям УССР, в котором требовалось «внести положение о федеративно-земельном устройстве в концепцию и в проект Конституции Украины»" Почему Донецкая республика считалась историческим казусом - Русская планета                                                                                                                                                                                                            и про Дунай : "Последние события на Украине приковали все внимание как международной, так и собственно украинской общественности и, как может показаться по публичным выступлениям руководства страны, к условной «угрозе с востока». В то же время в информационной тени остаются события на юго-западной украинской границе, где имеется высокий потенциал для роста напряженности. Речь идет в первую очередь о румыно-украинской границе."  bmpd - О возможных приграничных спорах между Украиной и Румынией  . Немного про Польшу : "Управление по делам иностранцев Республики Польша в срочном порядке внедряет в польских центрах содержания беженцев новую инструкцию о дифференцированном подходе при оформлении вынужденных переселенцев из Украины.
В частности, поставлена задача выявлять и разделять прибывающих в страну украинцев на жителей западных областей Украины и восточных. Первые получат статус беженцев и помощь польских властей, а для второй категории переселенцев будут создаваться условия для выдавливания их с территории Польши под надуманными предлогами, в том числе путем отказа в предоставлении статуса беженцев и последующей депортации."  РОДИНА. ВЕРА. ПРАВДА. - Польша ввела дискриминационные правила приема беженцев из Украины                                                                                                                                                  Немного про вежливых венгров : " Непосредственно после событий на майдане «Правый сектор» приступил к решению «венгерского вопроса». Группа бандеровцев напала на венгерских школьников, прибывших в турпоездку в Закарпатье из венгерского города Мишкольц. Затем вооруженные экстремисты прибыли на заседание общественного венгерского совета в городе Берегово Закарпатской области, избили участников, а затем разогнали его. К «подвигам» националистов можно прибавить осквернение памятника на Верецком перевале, который был поставлен в ознаменование перехода венгерского войска через Карпаты. Краской на нем написали «Смерть венграм» и «Это Украина».
МИД Венгрии осудил насилие в отношении венгров Закарпатья. Венгерские власти поняли, что украинские экстремисты не видят на Украине национальные меньшинства. Мадьяры не ассимилируются в чужой среде, язык у них – нациообразующий фактор и основной признак идентификации. Поэтому естественно, что украинизация будет проходить путем насильственного выдавливания венгров в Венгрию.
Тем временем, в «венгерские» города Закарпатья Берегово (Beregszáz), Мукачево (Munkács) и Ужгород (Ungvár) целыми автобусами прибывают очень вежливые люди, похожие на туристов, но с превосходной армейской выправкой. Видный венгерский поэт Карой Бала, проживающий в Ужгороде, написал статью под названием «Хамcкая cтpана», содержащую протест против «жестокой оккупации, о которой четверть века запрещалось говорить вслух венграм, словакам и русинам». Он заявил, что «не намерен подчиняться негодяям», угрожающим его семье расправой, и отказался подписывать обращение «больного и злобного сброда» против «существующей только в их воспалённом сознании «русской агрессии». После этого неизвестные в масках попытались ворваться в дом поэта, но какие-то вежливые люди, похожие на туристов, «совершенно случайно» гулявшие рядом, в жесткой форме помешали им сделать это. "   yagmort43: Вежливые венгры или где на Украине пройдет следующий референдум о самоопределении  .                                                                                                               А вот и стройка века : " Украина, Молдавия и Румыния договорились о маршруте Черноморской автомагистрали"      Украина, Молдавия и Румыния договорились о маршруте Черноморской автомагистрали - Газета.Ru | Новости

----------


## Nazar

> Здесь уходит лишь малая часть большего,
> и в ладоши никто не хлопает.


Никто это кто? Лично меня мнение "прогрессивного, мирового сообщества", во главе с США, не интересует...В данном случае меня интересует исключительно мнение населения Крыма и граждан РФ, остальные мнения могут идти лесом. Жаль одно, что такую позицию мы не заняли ранее...

----------


## 9-13

Да тут то всё просто. Все знают, что майдан 2.0 готовился далеко не один год, как и почва для него. Так и в Крым всё завозилось не один год. Крым сам по себе очень и очень небольшой и устроить даже тренировочный лагерь было бы сложно. Ведь даже зимой пешеходных туристов много. Поэтому всё готовилось и тренировалось "там", а "сюда" завозилось осторожно и по чуть чуть в готовом виде. Всё было грамотно и неприметно расселено . Никаких явных действий и телодвижений. Прикрытие - Меджлис, который мутил воду в 90х и до прихода Юща. Потом, как я и говорил, лидеры снюхались с Ющом и засели в куеве. То, что Ющ- американский продукт это общеизвестный факт. В те же годы и Наливайченко слился америкосам. А многие террористические группировки создаются и финансируются теми же америкосами для решения своих задач. Тот Тахрир (правильное название так не вспомнил) тоже америкосовский проект. Вот и закрутилось. При Юще никто и пикнуть не мог против его действий. За 5 лет дело зашло очень далеко. При Яныке нужно было действовать решительно, но сильнейшее лобби и овощность новой власти сделали только хуже. Что делал Янык и Ко ? Лишь бы что утащить, что ещё осталось. На остальное наплевать. 
Зачем всё это делалось? После утверждения хунты нужно было навести свои порядки в регионах. Крым, ясень красень, был бы самым трудным с его почти 100% пророссийским населением, плюс базы ЧФ... Вот и нужно было навести шухер посильнее. Получить предмет торга с Россией, фактически полицейский режим и т.д. Ведь местное население конечно же оказало сопротивление хоть какое. Вот и повод для полицев быть в работе. А потом и Кавказ рядом. Там мутить воду можно.
Для этого и делалось. Да и арсеналы оружия в Крыму до сих пор огромные (без учёта ЧФ).
И могли бы базы НАТО пригнать, но допустим, что обошлось бы без этого.
Что оставалось делать России? Было 2 варианта: терпеть гнойник прямо под боком да ещё возле Кавказа или вернуть Крым со всеми плюсами и минусами такой операции. 
При свершении планов хунты и их хозяев никто бы не увидел сытой и сильной Украины. Это никому не было нужно. Недаром Все майданы и послемайданы ко всему ещё и старались как можно сильнее рассорить восточную и западную части страны. Если уж раньше даже голосовали в пику друг другу, то что бы было дальше.. Это всё геополитика такого уровня, где все даже яйценюки- пешки. Вот и идут в ход СМИ, умышленное разграбление народа.. и так далее. Даже полный развал среднего образования. Если люди не знают, что такое федеративное устройство государства. Думают, что это развал страны, таможни и визы на каждом углу улицы. А что та же Америка - федерация - это не.. Такое мы не знаем. Ну это так.. для примера.

----------


## Speedmaster

> Жаль одно, что такую позицию мы не заняли ранее...


Я тебя услышал

*9-13*

Спасибо!
Постарайтесь вспомнить название.
Пока не могу найти подробности об этой организации.
Я мало интересовался подобными структурами в прошлом,
для меня откровением было, что УНСО до сих пор существует...

----------


## Speedmaster

*9-13*

https://www.hizb.org.ua/?format=html&lang=ru
Они?

----------


## Avia M

> Каким образом, человек не способный связно ответить на поставленный вопрос, объединит восток и запад?
> Человек, которого среднего мастерства журналист выводит из равновесия до дрожи во всех частях тела!
> Как он это сделает?


Г-н. Яценюк связно, без дрожи отвечает на поставленные вопросы. Он сможет? Как он это сделает?
Г-н. Кличко (к сожалению отказался от борьбы) наименее подвержен дрожи и активно учится связно отвечать на вопросы. Он сможет? Как он это сделает?
Г-н. Турчинов...? Г-жа Юлия с косой и "атомным оружием"...? Как они это сделают?

----------


## Speedmaster

Никто из них не сможет!
Украинцы опять будут выбирать меньшее зло из большего.





> Обеспечить процветание Украине, в краткосрочной перспективе, может лидер уровня Сталина, Гитлера, Черчиля.

----------


## Avia M

> Никто из них не сможет!
> Украинцы опять будут выбирать меньшее зло из большего.


Царев наименьшее зло?

Тех личностей, что Вы упомянули выше-не воскресить. Следовательно г-жа Тимошенко?
P.S. Что такое "Уровень лидера"?

----------


## Speedmaster

Г-жа Тимошенко наибольшее зло! имхо

Царёв просто пройдёт мимо,
3% это тот максимум, который ему грозит.

Уровень - максимальная поддержка людей, объеденных одной идеей.

----------


## lindr

> Украинцы опять будут выбирать меньшее зло из большего.


*Ничего украинцы выбирать не будут.* Ни для кого не секрет, что первопричина майдана и антимайдана - экономика. 

Большинство людей на западе и востоке хотят одного и того же: работать в нормальных условиях и получать достойную оплату за труд.

По проведенной реформе конституции весь экономический блок у Яценюка а его курс от выборов не изменится, и сам он его изменить не в силах ибо связан по рукам и ногам курсом на евроинтеграцию.

Можете выбрать Тимошенко, Порошенко, Царева, Яроша, хоть черта лысого - ничего принципиально не изменится.

----------


## Avia M

> Г-жа Тимошенко наибольшее зло! имхо
> 
> Царёв просто пройдёт мимо,
> 3% это тот максимум, который ему грозит.
> 
> Уровень - максимальная поддержка людей, объеденных одной идеей.


Ваше определение "уровня" очень обтекаемо, есть с чем поспорить. Ну да ладно, совсем другая история.
Спасибо за дискуссию, удачи в выборе лидера с высоким (большим?) уровнем.

P.S. По моему, выводы сделанные Вами в отношении тов. OKA слишком поспешны.

----------


## Speedmaster

> Ваше определение "уровня"...


Взаимно и спасибо! ;)

п.с. Все мы грешны!

----------


## 9-13

> *9-13*
> 
> https://www.hizb.org.ua/?format=html&lang=ru
> Они?


Они самые. Они + Меджлис, а  против - Себат- единственная организация, которая с ними боролась.
Сейчас все активные участники спешно эвакуированы Меджлисом во Львов. Они и есть те "беженцы".

----------


## Speedmaster

> Они самые


Google много разного находил,
а ссылку на них нашёл благодаря этой теме:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUIQSNVmP4M




> Себат- единственная организация, которая с ними боролась...


Вот я и говорю, мусульманский мир намного сложнее.
У меня друзья есть, тоже татары - добрейшие люди.
Правда корни их из Волгограда, но живут в Киеве уже много лет.

----------


## OKA

"Лидер экстремистского движения «Правый сектор» и кандидат в президенты Украины Дмитрий Ярош заявил о формировании спецбатальона «Донбасс», который будет состоять из представителей Донецкого региона. 23 апреля 2014, 19:40
При этом лидер националистов уточнил, что активисты и подготовленные бойцы организации готовы помогать спецслужбам, передаёт РИА Новости. Все действия «Правый сектор» согласовывает с руководством Совета национальной безопасности и обороны, МВД и Службы безопасности Украины, подчеркнул Ярош.
«Сейчас нет опасений, что участие членов «Правого сектора» в спецоперации МВД и СБУ на востоке спровоцирует волну столкновений с населением Донбасса», — заявил он. "  http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051613598#comments    МОСКВА, 23 апр — РИА Новости. " Вооруженные Силы России должны быть полностью готовы действовать в случае угрозы интересам граждан страны, заявил глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров в интервью телеканалу RT на английском языке. "   Лавров: Вооруженные Силы России ответят на угрозу в отношении ее граждан - Новости Политики - Новости Mail.Ru

----------


## 9-13

Татары очень даже нормальные люди. Не без особенностей менталитета, но так у каждой нации. Например у них через чур принято слушаться и подчиняться во всём старшим, даже если не согласны с их точкой зрения. Опять же через чур это с моей- славянской точки зрения..
Но всякий радикализм до добра не доводит. Имевшиеся даже 3 тысячи человек могли и кашу заварить ого-го и выставить остальных татар кровожадными неадекватами. Вот в чём вся загвоздка. Будем надеяться, что она "была" и в Крыму не проявится.

----------


## lindr

> Вот в чём вся загвоздка. Будем надеяться, что она "была" и в Крыму не проявится.


Тот факт, что они были в ссылке в Узбекистане сыграл роль, та организация Узбекская, И.Каримов конечно их в узде держит, но ситуация не радужная.

Есть у меня хороший знакомый, еврей по национальности, в 2009 его дальний родственник в Узбекистане (также еврей естественно  :Smile:  ) был призван, к его удивлению он попал на войну (СМИ контроль там тотальный) они зачищали селения в Самаркандской области от боевиков, стрельба и подрывы были каждый день, новобранцы были плохо обучены потерь были каждый день, попали в засаду погиб его школьный друг, выжившие по большей части разбежались, парень рванул в Россию и каким чудом добрался без документов через Казахстан до Питера, там долго прятался на квартире у знакомого, боялись что вернут в Узбекистан и там будут судить как дезертира. К счастью списали как безвозвратные. Сейчас вроде как гражданин РФ.

----------


## Speedmaster

> Опять же через чур это с моей- славянской точки зрения..


Это сильно! ;)

Как у вас дома сейчас?
Я слышал беда с водой?

----------


## OKA

"Заграница нам поможет..." но в перспективе))   "Американская торговая палата на Украине вложит $10 млрд в проект по освоению космоса 23 апреля, 12:47 UTC+4
К 2020 году это СП позволит создать "тысячи новых рабочих мест"
КИЕВ, 23 апреля. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Американская торговая палата на Украине планирует инвестировать около $10 млрд в совместный с украинской стороной проект по коммерческому освоению космоса. Об этом заявил в среду в интервью украинским СМИ президент торговой палаты Бернард Кейси.
По его словам, с предприятиями Харькова и Днепропетровска обсуждается вопрос начала проекта в аэрокосмической сфере уже в этом году. Кейси также утверждал, что к 2020 году это позволит создать "тысячи новых рабочих мест".
Кроме того он указал, что подобные проекты обсуждаются в сфере электроэнергетики и тяжелого машиностроения. "Нам важно привлечь инвесторов в стратегические направления экономики. И тут мы объединяем и наши услуги как советника и консультанта, и организации, которые могут представлять интересы крупного капитала", - сказал Кейси."  ИТАР-ТАСС: Международная панорама - Американская торговая палата на Украине вложит $10 млрд в проект по освоению космоса

----------


## 9-13

Закрыли северо-крымский канал. Теперь воды действительно нет, но только для полива с/х угодий. Особенно пострадают рисовые чеки в северном Крыму.
Для населения вода подаётся только из местных водохранилищ, в них воды более чем достаточно. Днепровскую воду населению подавать никогда было нельзя. Уж очень сильно она загрязнена .

----------


## Speedmaster

*9-13*

Я про питьевую воду. Есть и хорошо.
Удачи!

----------


## Panda-9

О сегодняшних событиях под Славянском
Colonel Cassad - Штурм Славянска - Онлайн!

----------


## OKA

Сотрудник МинКульта о : "Никакой радости от происходящего не испытываю. Всё, что происходит на Украине — репетиция для России.
А что сейчас происходит с Россией? Нас в итоге изолируют от внешнего мира?
Общение с нашими лучшими друзьями и добрыми соседями перешли в новую фазу. Пока страна тихо догнивала и разваливалась, соседей и друзей всё устраивало. Как только начала развиваться и крепнуть, многим это решительно не понравилось. Соответственно, вокруг начались разнообразные «шевеления», самые яркие и наглядные — на майдане в Киеве.
Что до изоляции, надо для начала определиться, что это такое — внешний мир. Чисто для справки, только у 15 процентов граждан России есть загранпаспорта. И я вас уверяю, большинство из обладателей оных не ездят в Лондон и Бостон, большинство ездит в бывшие советские республики и в Египет. От них, уверяю вас, никто нас не изолирует. А остальным, каким бы это странным не показалось, всё это вообще по барабану — они всё равно никуда не ездят.
На Западе сейчас активно развивается кампания по легализации марихуаны. Почему у нас опасный для здоровья алкоголь в открытом доступе, а марихуана — до сих пор нет?
На мой взгляд, не следует умножать скорбь. На мой взгляд, русским достаточно алкоголя. На мой взгляд, лучше заняться антиалкогольной пропагандой и продвижением здорового образа жизни, чем предлагать гражданам свежие, неопробованные ими вещества. Поглядите, сколько бед и горя приносит людям водка. Действительно ли надо усугублять горе и беды?
За десять лет войны в Афганистане мы потеряли убитыми 15 тысяч человек. За десять лет войны, которую спонсировали против нас самые могучие державы. Потом нам объяснили, что Афганистан нам не нужен, что война была ошибкой, что наши парни погибли там зря. Теперь в Афганистане стоят американцы — в отличие от нас, им он почему-то нужен. Производство героина в Афганистане выросло в сорок раз. Огромная часть этого героина идёт в Россию. Ежегодно в России от передоза и последствий наркомании умирает больше ста тысяч человек.
Десять лет без войны — миллион детских трупов. Надо ли добавить ещё?
В свете разных националистических скандалов часто предлагалось легализовать короткоствол, но сейчас эта тема подугасла. Кому выгодна легализация оружия и нужно ли это сейчас? " http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051613602#comments

----------


## Djoker

http://www.mil.gov.ua/index.php?lang...=read&id=34138




> *На аэродроме в Краматорске взорвался военный вертолет Ми-8. Пострадавших нет*
> 
> Сегодня, 25 апреля, на аэродроме в Краматорске (Донецкая область) взорвался военный вертолет Ми-8.
> 
> По предварительной версии взрыв произошел в результате обстрела из гранатомета, пострадавших нет.
> 
> На месте работает следственная комиссия.


Видео взрыва:
Вертолет в Краматорске взорвался во время погрузки боеприпасов - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## Djoker

1greywind: В Google Maps обновились снимки авиабазы Гвардейское в Крыму




> *В Google Maps обновились снимки авиабазы Гвардейское в Крыму*
> 
> С-300ПМ в Гвардейском:
> 
> 
> 
> Сушка заходит на посадку:
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## OKA

"Те, кто делал февральскую революцию, преследовали разные цели. Но если достижение целей, ради которых шли на баррикады простые люди, под большим сомнением, то политики и бизнесмены, направлявшие и оседлавшие революционный порыв, могут быть довольны: политико-экономическая элита заменена почти полностью. Среди тех, кто сегодня принимает решения, практически не осталось людей, слово которых было решающим еще полгода назад.
До революции Украина имела четко структурированную вертикаль, олицетворением которой стала пресловутая Семья Виктора Януковича. Сейчас во власти сформировалась хаотичная паутина со множеством пересекающихся нитей, которая вряд ли будет способна удерживать систему в рабочем состоянии длительное время. Однако на данный момент эта система действует, и мы разобрались, кто в ней является ключевыми игроками. Таковых мы насчитали 10. По традиции назовем их «семьями» — не в прямом, естественно, а в политическом смысле этого слова"                                          10 семей, которые управляют Украиной  "Революционный майдан вывел на руководящие посты на Украине удивительных людей. В биографиях новых правителей незалежной разбиралась газета «Совершенно секретно». Оказалось, из 29 министров 9 проходили по уголовным делам, один - пациент психиатрической лечебницы, один преследовался за разглашение гостайны, один разыскивался Интерполом, один - дебошир и пьяница...
С разрешения редакции мы публикуем материал (в сокращении)."                                                                                                                        Украиной рулят девять уголовников и клиент психбольницы // MSK.KP.RU Комсомольская правда в Москве   Выборы, выборы)) Вот бы узнать, будет ли графа против всех  в бюллютенях))

----------


## OKA

"Ряд информагентств сообщил о том, что Закарпатская область Украины готовится объявить 24 апреля о создании независимой республики. На портале "Новое Закарпатье" сообщается, что этот день выбран не случайно. Заявление якобы должно быть приурочено ко дню рождения Александра Духновича, одного из основателей русинского движения на Украине.
Русины – в прошлом одна из самых больших этнических групп, проживающих на территории страны, – желает создать собственное независимое государство. Исконных жителей Закарпатья нынешняя власть попросту не признает – для нее они обычные украинцы. Сами же закарпатцы в корне не согласны с такой позицией." Закарпатская область Украины хочет объявить независимость - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS  " Александр Проханов считает, что украинские власти ведут страну под диктовку Белого дома:
– Это уже гражданская война. Можно тешить себя какими-то ложными надеждами, но, после того как прошла Женевская конвенция, стало понятно, что это все фикция. Недаром после приезда Байдена войска двинулись на восток Украины.
По мнению писателя, США не нужна война на Украине, но и мир для американцев не является целью.
– Вначале мне казалось, что целью Америки было создание базы НАТО, но я ошибался. Целью США является создание на Украине кромешного ада. Чтобы там годами длился хаос. Турбулентность страшнее войны. Локальные стычки, как протуберанцы, будут пробивать российскую границу. Это источник непрерывной боли для России."  Проханов: Цель США – создать на Украине кромешный ад - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## OKA

Не Украинская мобилизация : "Фото с сегодняшнего заседания Коллегии Министерства Обороны Российской Федерации, на котором министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу, объявил о начале учений общевойсковых соединений Южного и Западного военных округов, реально заставили меня - человека весьма выдержанного - вздрогнуть.Последний Начальник Генерального Штаба СССР, вышедший в отставку в 1994 году, 78 летний Лобов Владимир Николаевич, вновь на действительной военной службе, в звании генерала армии, слушает Шойгу на Коллегии Министерства обороны РФ.. Возвращение в МО РФ военноначальника СССР такого ранга, идеолога и практика советской военной школы, означает только одно - Российская Федерация действительно серьёзно готовится к полномасштабной войне и это последний намёк Западу, что в случае необратимого развития событий речь может пойти не о расчленении Украины по Днепру, а о расчленении Европы по Ла-Маншу."  ))   Частный русский журнал - Война

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> Вертолет Ми-8 и самолет Ан-2 на аэродроме в Краматорске






Wall

----------


## An-Z

> ... "Фото с сегодняшнего заседания Коллегии Министерства Обороны Российской Федерации, на котором министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу, объявил о начале учений общевойсковых соединений Южного и Западного военных округов, реально заставили меня - человека весьма выдержанного - вздрогнуть.Последний Начальник Генерального Штаба СССР, вышедший в отставку в 1994 году, 78 летний Лобов Владимир Николаевич, вновь на действительной военной службе, в звании генерала армии, ...


Автор совсем не слышал про Советников Министра обороны? Не надо вздрагивать и думать о расчленении Европы)))))

----------


## Djoker

> Russian military helicopters are seen in a field outside the village of Severny in Belgorod region near the Russian-Ukrainian border, April 25, 2014.


http://news.yahoo.com/photos/ukraini...095941970.html






> Russian military vehicles and army tents are seen in a field outside the village of Severny in Belgorod region near the Russian-Ukrainian border, April 25, 2014.


http://news.yahoo.com/photos/russian...131908206.html

----------


## Djoker

РИА Новости публикует снимки, запечатлевшие войска Украины у Славянска | РИА Новости

----------


## Djoker

Авиация МВД:






> A soldier rappels down from a Russian military transport helicopter during training in a field near Novocherkassk, Rostov region, about 50 kilometers (31 miles) from Ukrainian border, Russia, Saturday, April 26, 2014.


http://news.yahoo.com/photos/soldier...160504887.html






> Russian military transport helicopters maneuver during training near Novocherkassk, Rostov region, about 50 kilometers (31 miles) from Ukrainian border, Russia, Saturday, April 26, 2014.


http://news.yahoo.com/photos/russian...160601143.html

Комплексы РЭБ в 2-х километрах от украинской границы:






> Russian army vehicles are parked about 2 kilometers (1,24 miles) from the Ukrainian border at Novoshakhtinsk, Rostov region, Russia, Saturday, April 26, 2014.


http://news.yahoo.com/photos/russian...161045715.html

----------


## OKA

> .. Не надо вздрагивать и думать о расчленении Европы)))))


 А как же мировое господство ? )))) Этих клятых "москалей" )) "Эталонная выставка
Вот рядом с тобой стоит человек: живой, дышащий, теплый. Разговаривает, улыбается.
Вот как его убить?
Поэтому перед массовыми убийствами людей расчеловечивают. Убеждают самих себя и окружающих, что жертва - это не вполне человек.
Именно этот процесс уже несколько месяцев я наблюдаю.
Сначала украинская патриотическая интеллигенция распространяла hate speech в отношении антимайдановски настроенных жителей юго-востока, потом писала о "титушках", "сепаратистах из Белгорода", "диверсантах", "орках", "колорадских жуках", etc. А вот теперь - новый шаг. Вот фотографии со вчерашней выставке "Осторожно, русские!", состоявшейся в рамках презентации "масштабного культурологического проекта" под названием "Украинский Культурный Фронт". Омерзительные агрессивные грязные русские с георгиевскими лентами сидят в клетке с надписью "не кормить". Это не люди - это практически животные...Используемые на Украине механизмы расчеловечивания "других" приобретают все более и более эталонные формы. Точно так же в свое время нацисты показывали евреев.
Ну давайте, расскажите мне, что на Украине нет нацизма.
А еще мне интересна реакция на это прогрессивной российской либеральной интеллигенции, свезенной вчера в Киев. Наверняка опять не заметят. "  a_dyukov: Эталонная выставка  Вывод простой : на кухнях разных народов, про разные народы (особеннно соседские)) , говорят, в основном, нехорошее)) А вот когда несколько десятков лет парят мозг виноватостью очередных "недочеловеков", тогда из бытового национализма вырастает государственная политика. Несколько деятков лет  в соседнем государстве, во всех бедах винили т.н."москалей". Для отмазки и легитимизации "расово верных" )) Извиняюсь за пропаганду известного сайта, но думается мне , что человек говорит по существу дела : Goblin News 11: коричневый переворот - YouTube

----------


## OKA

> Wall


Крыло рядом стоящего самолёта говорит о том, что вовремя затушили Ан-2)) , а рядом стоящие рядами покрышки говорят, что рассчитывали на окончательность решения вопроса)) Имущество , поди, застраховано))

----------


## Djoker

Украинские С-300П на аэродроме Кара-Гез (Крым):


https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7299/...55592398_o.jpg

Российские Ми-35М и Ми-8 в Каче:


https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7316/...7db37c5e_o.jpg


https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2896/...d016ffae_o.jpg

Андрей Иванов - Перелёт "Россия - Крым 2014" (3-4 апреля вокруг Крымского полуострова)

----------


## lindr

Славянск для меня в некотором роде не чужой...

Вспомнились события 11 летней давности, 2003 год тогда я ездил в командировку в Таганрог через Украину на поезде. По России ехали по расписанию а приехали на Украине потеряли 3 часа. Ездил туда и обратно было время присмотреться к жизни.

По подъезду к Славянску активизировались жд. торговцы они ходили по поезду и продавали самодельные сервизы, Славянск славится своими керамическими изделиями продавали за копейки по 150-300 рублей небольшой самодельный сервиз, тогда даже с окна поезда меня задела крайняя нищета населения. Жалая помочь купил себе "дорогой" сервиз за 300 рубей и в качестве бонуса получил еще подсвечники.

Недавно видел в новостях лоток с той же продукцией на въезде в Славянск, и девушкой продавщицей,  подонки из ПС развлекались стрельбой по фигуркам птиц и животных...

Не менее тогда меня поразила украинская милиция он садились на поезд без билета и вымогали деньги у пассажиров, залезая к каждую сумку, такого не позволяла себе даже таможня у соседей из Калининграда, что возвращались домой с юга мент залез в сумку, нащупал 2 бутылки коньяка и заставил пару выложить содержимое всех сумок.

Бывали случаи и похуже: у командировочного из Белгорода менты пытались отжать командировочные, 15000 руб они нашли постучав по карманам, тогда это были серьезные деньги, пытались отжать 5000 руб из суммы.

Собственно говоря сегодняшние события на Юго-Востоке меня не удивляют, народ за годы незалежности там доведен до ручки.

----------


## OKA

"Силы ВВС НАТО развёрнутые во время украинского кризиса в сопредельных с Россией странах.
Самой интересной является информация о патрулировании с 14 марта 2014 украинского неба самолётами E-3 AWACS США и НАТО. Таким образом подтверждается прямое участие войск НАТО в украинском кризисе на стороне нынешней киевской власти. Также, на основе вышеозвученной информации, велика вероятность существования юридического документа - договора или сговора, легитимизирующего присутствие натовских военнослужащих между Альянсом НАТО и сегодняшним украинским правительством"  Частный русский журнал - НАТО на Украине

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Донецкой области диверсионными группами с использованием ПЗРК сбиты два вертолета Ми-24, один Ми-8 поврежден выстрелом из стрелкового оружия*
> 
> В ночь на 2 мая в Славянске Донецкой области сбиты два вертолета Ми-24 Вооруженных Сил Украины, которые осуществляли воздушное патрулирование в определенном районе.
> 
> По предварительной информации, боевые машины были сбиты неизвестными лицами с использованием переносных зенитных ракетных комплексов (ПЗРК). В результате обстрела два военнослужащих Вооруженных Сил Украины погибли, еще несколько получили ранения различной степени тяжести.
> 
> Кроме того, выстрелами из стрелкового оружия поврежден вертолет Ми-8 армейской авиации Вооруженных Сил Украины. В этом случае жертв и пострадавших нет.
> 
> На месте работает следственная комиссия.
> ...


http://www.mil.gov.ua/index.php?lang...=read&id=34323

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

На границе тучи ходят хмуро (над всей Испанией безоблачное небо)) : " Станет ли Приднестровье новым Крымом
Конечно, истинную причину несостоявшихся переговоров понимают и в Кишинёве, и в Тирасполе: дело отнюдь не в принятии законодательного акта по отмене драконовских мер. Дело в том, что проблема приднестровского региона ввиду событий на Украине переместилась из чисто экономической в геополитическую.
В условиях планируемого полного переподчинения Украины и Молдовы западным центрам влияния, Приднестровье остаётся для Брюсселя и Вашингтона очередным фактором нестабильности в регионе. Тем более что Приднестровье в своём пророссийском (проевразийском) цивилизационном выборе вот уже два десятилетия показывает необычайную стойкость и упорство.
Не так давно приднестровский парламент и вовсе направил обращение к Госдуме с просьбой о принятии региона в состав Российской Федерации.
Однако тут имеют место некоторые противоречия. Вариантов развития событий целых три.
Для начала Приднестровью стоит самому определиться: видит ли оно себя в качестве независимого евразийского государства по примеру Белоруссии, Казахстана. Или же оно, как в случае с Крымом, хочет присоединиться к России в качестве нового субъекта федерации. Понятно, что оба варианта для приднестровцев тождественны независимости.
Однако в случае с Приднестровьем это имеет немаловажное значение с точки зрения международного права. Во-первых, по факту Приднестровье сегодня является полноценным государством — 22 года построения государственности могут не пройти зря. Здесь есть собственные президент, правительство, избирательная система, отличная от российской. Есть собственные вооружённые силы, валюта, банковская система, автомобильные номерные знаки. В случае международного признания всё это останется в силе, однако при присоединении к России региону придётся долго переходить под российские стандарты, что займёт достаточно много времени. Намного больше, чем у Крыма, у которого есть общая морская граница, — тогда как Приднестровье с обеих сторон зажато Молдовой и Украиной.
К слову, на международное признание у Приднестровья будет полное право в случае окончательного сползания Молдовы в объятия Румынии и превращения её (Молдовы) во второе румынское государство (что уже наполовину произошло). В таких условиях Приднестровье фактически окажется единственным на планете государством молдавского народа. Так как в Приднестровской Молдавской Республике, напомню, молдавский язык является государственным, причём в его оригинальной кириллической версии.
Следовательно, право молдавской нации на самоопределение может быть выражено в провозглашении и признании мировым сообществом Приднестровской Молдавской Республики. .на сентябрь-октябрь запланированы совместные украино-румыно-молдавские учения «Юг-2014». Законопроект об их проведении внесён Турчиновым в Верховную Раду 25 марта и оперативно ею принят. Цели всё те же:
«…повышение уровня взаимодействия между подразделениями вооружённых сил Украины, РМ и Румынии во время участия в операциях по установлению мира»"   Приднестровье — второй Крым. Как это будет и кто начнёт войну, чтобы этого не случилось    Ну, наверное, НАТО опять войну развязывает в восточно-европейской части континента. После Югославии (не говоря уж о странах других континентов), в прицеле РФ, понятное дело.

----------


## Антон

На звезде есть сюжет "Силы самообороны Славянска сбили три военных вертолета украинских силовиков"
Силы самообороны Славянска сбили три военных вертолета украинских силовиков - Телеканал «Звезда»
Это ж Ка52 горит...
Эти д....ы взяли кадры крушения Ка52 в Жулебино!!!

----------


## Avia M

> На звезде есть сюжет "Силы самообороны Славянска сбили три военных вертолета украинских силовиков"
> Силы самообороны Славянска сбили три военных вертолета украинских силовиков - Телеканал «Звезда»
> Это ж Ка52 горит...
> Эти дол...ёбы взяли кадры крушения Ка52 в Жулебино!!!


"Звезда жжет"! И к сожалению, в этом плане теряет доверие.

----------


## boyan

> Это ж Ка52 горит...
> Эти д....ы взяли кадры крушения Ка52 в Жулебино!!!


Это всего лишь журналисты второпях. На сайте украинского минобороны информацию подали с фото сбитого сгоревшего Ми-26 вообще.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## APKAH

Спасибо *Djoker* за информативность последних событий...

Сегодня (вчера - как у кого) случилось непоправимое в Одессе...говорить даже не хочется...наши парни, попали в засаду, их заблокировали в здании...и подожгли, большинство погибло от угарного газа, многие бросались из окон...в итоге более 40 погибших...не хочется верить.....

----------


## Иваныч

В Одессе опознали тела 12 погибших в результате беспорядков, прошедших в городе 2 мая, передает Life News. 
По данным телеканала, у многих жертв были обнаружены огнестрельные ранения.

Среди погибших оказались:
Бирюков Андрей, 1978 года рождения – огнестрел, 
Жульков Александр, 1968 года рождения – огнестрел
 Егорский Николай, 1976 года рождения – огнестрел,
Петров Геннадий, 1985 года рождения – огнестрел,
Иванов Игорь, 1987 года рождения – огнестрел,
Брожевский Андрей, 1987 года рождения – падение,
Калин Анатолий, 1976 года рождения – падение,
Никитенко Максим, 1982 года рождения – падение,
Булах Виктор, 1956 года рождения – падение,
Вареникаина Анна, 1955 года рождения – угарный газ,
Негадуров Вадим, 1959 года рождения – ожоги,
Маркин Вячеслав, 1969 года рождения – неизвестно.

В столкновениях в Одессе погибли по последним данным 46 человек.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Иваныч

Спасательный вертолёт не забрал раненого украинского лётчика,а вышедшие из него "спасатели" забрали у него табельное оружие
и бросив пилота улетели.....Странное поведение!?
Около сбитого вертолета сел второй вертолет, забрав оружие "спасатели" улетели оставив своего раненого... 

Если представить,что за вылет вертолётчик должен был получить 5000$,а раненый уже как боевая единица не нужен.
Возможно в вертолёте сидел "кассир",а если ещё и сдать пистолет "органам" за который г-н Коломойский 
выдаст ещё и вознаграждение,то ничего странного нет.

----------


## Djoker

Поврежденный б/н 61 транспортируют для ремонта:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> Сегодня, 5 мая, около 14.30, во время выполнения боевого задания и захода на цель в районе Славянска был подбит вертолет Вооруженных Сил Украины Ми-24. В результате падения вертолета в реку, военные летчики остались живы. Оперативная бригада Антитеррористического центра эвакуировала их в лагерь.
> 
> Предварительно установлено, что машина подбита из крупнокалиберного пулемета.


http://www.mil.gov.ua/index.php?lang...=read&id=34416

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=APKAH;107717]
Сегодня (вчера - как у кого) случилось непоправимое в Одессе...говорить даже не хочется...наши парни, попали в засаду, их заблокировали в здании...и подожгли, большинство погибло от угарного газа, многие бросались из окон...в итоге более 40 погибших...не хочется верить.....


Ужасная трагедия... Слов действительно нет. Преступление против человечности. Почему бы ООН, не созвать Международный трибунал?
"ястребы и шавки" должны быть наказаны.

----------


## Djoker

Wall

----------


## Djoker

Добивают подбитый вертолет?




77023a4eda02a302d55f1dc83aef1b34 - YouTube

----------


## Djoker

Стрельба самолета вблизи Райгородка, Славянский район, вид из Николаевки 05.05.2014 : | VK

----------


## APKAH

> Ужасная трагедия... Слов действительно нет. Преступление против человечности. Почему бы ООН, не созвать Международный трибунал?
> "ястребы и шавки" должны быть наказаны.


Да нет, руководители западных стран в ООН, да и голландский Гаагский международный трибунал впоследствии этих "шавок и ястребов", этих нелигитимных руководителей, у себя приютят, вот увидите...

Появились фотофакты геноцида в Одесском доме профсоюзов...это была спланированная засада...людей "поливали" огнём и пробирками с аммиаком и снизу и с верху...я даже не знаю как это комментировать...

ersieesist: How the thugs killed Odessa inhabitants in the Trade Unions House - the details of bloody scenario

А с западной украины ещё гонят автобусы с русофобами, для полной зачистки Одессы от "инакомыслящих"...для этих целей начальником милиции в Одессе поставили майдановца...необходим срочный ввод армейских подразделений для проведения миротворческой операции!

----------


## OKA

> Да нет, руководители западных стран в ООН, да и голландский Гаагский международный трибунал впоследствии этих "шавок и ястребов", этих нелигитимных руководителей, у себя приютят, вот увидите...
> А с западной украины ещё гонят автобусы с русофобами, для полной зачистки Одессы от "инакомыслящих"...


Соболезную родственникам погибших.     Европейский крематорий
"А знаете, кто виноват в трагедии 2 мая в Одессе? Милиция. Она, по словам Арсена Авакова, не предотвратила и недосмотрела. Просто полезли одесситы, которых расово правильные украинцы называют «колорадами», в Дом профсоюзов, подожгли себя, перед этим еще и истязали себя специально, чтобы бросить тень на непорочных сторонников евромайдана. «Анижедети», слегка перестарались. Хотя и пытались помочь, стреляя по окнам и добивая раненых, чтобы избавить их от ненужных страданий.
Ни слова о том, возбуждены ли уголовные дела против «правосеков», ультрас из Харькова и переодетых провокаторов из Национальной гвардии. Наоборот, Арсен пришел в праведную ярость, когда узнал, что одесситы, у которых сожгли детей, освободили выживших в топке «еврокрематория». Их же еще и показательно собирались судить за провокацию и покушение на основы конституционного строя «незалежнои державы». Это они во всем виноваты, напали на мирных сторонников европейского вектора интеграции. Безоружных, без щитов и без огнестрельного оружия. Вынудили абсолютно мирных патриотов Украины, упакованных в жовто-блакитные флаги, угнать пожарную машину, чтобы слегка подавить «колорадов». И теперь исполняющий обязанности министра внутренних дел оказался без главных подозреваемых. Вот такая основная версия произошедшего. Разве можно обвинять истинных патриотов Украины в совершении такого «смешного преступления»? Пытались все списать на диверсионно-разведывательную группу из России, которая распылила на четырех этажах неизвестный газ, а потом сама себя пытала и добивала выстрелами в затылок. Однако выяснилось, что все погибшие одесситы. Все без исключения, несмотря на российские и приднестровские паспорта и документы, которые постоянно демонстрируют по укроканалам во всех случаях жизни. Никто в Одессе не может сказать, сколько всего сгорело людей в пламени «евромайдана». Тридцать восемь человек, говорите? В это никто не верит. Говорят о ста шестидесяти трупах, обнаруженных на всех этажах. Со следами пыток, размозженными черепами. Долгое время к Дому профсоюзов никого не пускали. Ждали, пока кандидаты в президенты насладятся запахом сгоревшего человеческого мяса. Потом стали отъезжать машины. Что в них – никто не знает. Обезумевшие люди ищут своих детей. В соцсетях выкладывают фотографии «детей», которые устроили в Одессе крематорий. Всех переполняет ненависть. Звучат призывы мстить. Срочно, сейчас же. Одесситов обвиняют в трусости. Люди, опомнитесь. Какая месть? Никто еще не может поверить в то, что подобное произошло. Этот шок может продлиться некоторое время. Поймите, это и есть терроризм. Не тот, которым нас пугают мудрые руководители АТО, ломающие головы над тем, как лучше всего ликвидировать живой щит из женщин и стариков, с отчаянными матами ложащихся под бронетехнику в Славянске и Краматорске. Настоящий, жуткий, пугающий до костей терроризм. Выходящий за грань понимания в своей жестокости.
Вы что, думаете, эти «детки» успокоились? Да они уже вчера подняли свою головку и стали кучковаться, правда, опасливо оглядываясь, возле памятника Дюку. И к ним на подмогу приехали «побратимы», поскольку раздался ор в сетях: «Колорады голову поднимают!». Они очень быстро поняли, что ничего им за сожжение одесситов не будет. На их стороне все марионеточные структуры этого государства, которые видят в озверевших малолетках, вкусивших крови, свою надежную и единственную опору. Собралась толпа шакалов, пропитанная запахом человечины, помахивая палками и битами. Двинулась, пошла на место своей отталкивающей оргии. Но на Куликовом поле никого не было. У людей в горе даже не было сил мстить. Зато у «правосеков» с поросюками сил и желания хоть отбавляй. Плюс полный карт-бланш на проведение в Одессе этнической чистки. Не надо переоценивать силы обычных горожан, которые оказались лицом к лицу с террористами, не признающими никаких норм морали. Да, шок пройдет. Тела, точнее то, что от них осталось, будут похоронены. Одесса после этого, вне всякого сомнения, станет другой. Нет уже больше веселого и беззаботного города у моря, жители которого умеют со всеми договариваться и припеваючи жить при любой власти. С этими уже нельзя договориться. И та женщина, которая с криком «суки, это вы сожгли наших мальчиков!» пыталась выцарапать глаза улыбающейся медиа-шлюхе с «5-го канала», – это предвестник. Слабый, но очень четкий. Остается только порадоваться, с какой оперативностью МВД отреагировало на «факт препятствования журналистской деятельности». И виновных уже установили, и статью подыскали, и обвинение слепили. Потому что знают, что именно на таких суках держится режим. Которые из дня в день по холодным лекалам амеровского пиара выворачивают суть происходящего, делают маньяков и убийц национальными героями, а перестрелку за долбанную телевышку в Славянске – «батальным эпическим полотном вселенского масштаба». Потому что эта гребаная вышка транслирует расово правильную картинку, которой надо вынести мозг обывателю. Не надо говорить о том, что следует всем проснуться, выйти и… Все идет по накатанным веками историческим закономерностям. Молох напитывается кровью, киевская власть, загнанная в угол своей тупостью и цеэрушными советниками, пытается затерроризировать всю страну. По трассам строятся блокпосты, главная задача которых – оказать психологическое воздействие на граждан, запугать и деморализовать. Амеры хорошо учли уроки прошлого майдана, когда понадеялись на свою шестерку, плотно сидевшую на крючке. Оказалось, что местная элита – это сплошные идиоты и жлобы. Чтобы на этот раз все прошло по плану, сформировали дополнительные отряды прямого действия: «правосеки», «евромайданеры», просто социопаты. Выпестовали «экспертное сообщество», которое за малую подачку дружно комментирует «месседжи» временной власти. Создали «свободные медиа», люто ненавидящие миллионы людей, которые им ничего плохого не сделали. И вот теперь тысячи патологических патриотов мечутся по стране, пытаясь запугать миллионы людей, заставить их покорно вскидывать руки в нацистском приветствии. Это еще и искусственно спровоцированный конфликт поколений. Традиционно «гуманитарку» отдавали свидомым патриотам. Образование, культуру и другие нерентабельные должности в Кабмине и АП. Думали, ну кто может повестись на подобную идеологическую ахинею? Так, пару сотен маргиналов. В результате выросло «европоколение», для которого сжечь людей и вложить фотки в Интернет – это действия одного порядка. И никто ведь их не остановит, поскольку взрослые дяди и тети, в чьи обязанности входит поддержание конституционного порядка, оказались заложниками «нового порядка». Что может сделать мент против озверевшей толпы, которую даже пальцем тронуть нельзя? Что может сделать взрослый, сформировавшийся человек, снисходительно называющий шакалов «детками», а потом потрясенно рассматривающий сгоревшие трупы? Правильно вы все подумали. Именно это сегодня и происходит на юго-востоке, где зло по-прежнему является злом, а добро – добром. Никакие антитеррористические операции не помогут, поскольку там нет диверсантов. Там есть повстанцы, которых поддерживает народ. После 2 мая проводить выборы в этой стране уже бессмысленно. Это все равно, что выбирать начальника в концлагере, чтобы затем, вздохнув с облегчением, идти в европейский крематорий.
Александр Зубченко "

----------


## OKA

"Израильское общественное движение против террора и насилия батальон «Алия» в настоящее время активизирует усилия, чтобы прибыть на Украину в качестве миротворческого корпуса.
«Алия» сформирована в 2002 году из уехавших в Израиль профессиональных военных Советской армии и армий стран СНГ. Часть из них служила затем и в израильской армии. В составе батальона — десантники, спецназовцы, саперы, кинологи, медики и другие специалисты. В настоящее время батальон занимается охраной израильских поселений на палестинских территориях.
— Сразу должен отметить, что это частная инициатива, — пояснил командир батальона Роман Ратнер. — Мы не имеем отношения к государству Израиль, и оно нас никак не поддерживает. Это личное дело каждого бойца — как относиться к фашистам. Членам нашего батальона небезразлично то, что происходит на Украине, особенно после трагедии в Одессе.
По словам Ратнера, кто-то должен встать между противоборствующими сторонами, чтобы «принудить их к миру».
— Хотя после произошедшего в Одессе будет очень сложно разговаривать с виновниками этого ужаса, — добавил Ратнер.
Бойцы «Алии» готовы выехать на Украину по первому требованию.
— Есть пара десятков человек, готовых выехать прямо сейчас, а в течение месяца-двух мы можем мобилизовать порядка 200 военных с уникальным опытом, — рассказал один из инициаторов идеи задействовать «Алию» на Украине, израильский политолог и публицист Авигдор Эскин. — У нас там очень много друзей, нас ждут не только на юго-востоке, но и во Львове и в Ивано-Франковске.
По мнению Эскина, вполне достаточно, чтобы «Алия» присутствовала в горячих точках Украины в качестве миротворцев, поскольку «само появление бойцов такого уровня изменит картину в осажденных городах, ибо трудно себе представить, чтобы кто-то посмел вступить с ними в бой».
— Там, где будет присутствовать батальон, бандеровцы точно не смогут сжигать людей живьем, — заявил Эскин.
В настоящий момент командиры «Алии» выстраивают схему ее заброски на Украину. Деньги, по словам Эскина, не проблема, члены батальона в состоянии оплатить проезд.
— Но нам нужно приглашение от украинской стороны, заявление о необходимости привлечения миротворцев, — пояснил Ратнер. — Например, от имени «Донецкой Республики»."
Читайте далее: Израильский батальон «Алия» хочет принудить Украину к миру - Известия

----------


## Nazar

Молодцы. А я еще-бы Рамзану руки развязал, что-бы он туда своих головорезов заслал, как частную инициативу...Сволочей надо резать как собак и танками раскатывать.

----------


## Казанец

> Молодцы. А я еще-бы Рамзану руки развязал, что-бы он туда своих головорезов заслал, как частную инициативу...Сволочей надо резать как собак и танками раскатывать.


Кадыровских головорезов нельзя. Они пусть и формально-номинально, но являются как бы частью вооружённых сил РФ. А вот оставшиеся в условиях затишья без дела вооружённые силы Абхазии - в самый раз. Они, кстати, по свидетельствам Саакашвили, с головами тоже обращаться умеют. Опять же соседи: от Абхазии до Мариуполя рукой подать.

----------


## Panda-9

В Луганскую область прибыли «вежливые казаки» (видео)
 ВЗГЛЯД / В Луганскую область прибыли «вежливые казаки» (видео)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Олег Царев: В Новороссию войдут восемь областей - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS " Олег Царев: В Новороссию войдут восемь областей  
Государство могут создать на основе Одесской, Николаевской, Херсонской, Запорожской, Донецкой, Луганской, Харьковской и Днепропетровской областей.
Лидер движения "Юго-восток" и бывший кандидат в президенты Украины Олег Царев рассказал LifeNews о том, как будет происходить федерализация Украины.
 - Я нахожусь в Луганской области, и вчера мы все вместе собрали депутатов "старой гвардии", "новой волны", а также бизнесменов. Познакомили их с Народным советом и приняли единодушное решение - провести референдум 11 мая. Мы уже подготовили вопрос, на который предстоит ответить жителям Луганска и Донецка: "Поддерживаете ли вы референдум в Луганской области и Донецкой области?" И если люди поддержат, мы получим два образования: Луганская и Донецкая Республика. Надеемся, что западная часть Украины нас поддержит.
По словам лидера Царева, новое государство может быть основано на территории Одесской, Николаевской, Херсонской, Запорожской, Донецкой, Луганской, Харьковской и Днепропетровской областей. Лидер "Юго-востока" сообщил, что власти Киева уже делают все, чтобы сорвать эти планы.
- Граница нового государства практически совпадает с Новороссийской губернией, которая существовала в царское время. Сейчас Верховная рада собралась на закрытое заседание, и специально под меня депутаты проголосовали за закон, который позволит без дополнительных голосований направлять на меня запрос о снятии депутатской неприкосновенности, так что жду следующего шага.
Народный губернатор" Луганской области Валерий Болотов уже издал приказ о проведении референдума 11 мая. В бюллетене будет только один вопрос: "Поддерживаете ли Вы акт о государственной самостоятельности Луганской Народной Республики?"
" Инфантильный садизм во всей красе." :  Пионер. - Гражданская война на Украине объявлена

----------


## Антон

....

----------


## Казанец

Да, петь любят. Не зря немцы их батальон "Нахтигаль" называли.

----------


## OKA

> Да, петь любят. Не зря немцы их батальон "Нахтигаль" называли.


В фильме "Холодное лето 53-го", один из таких любителей забивать людей ногами и петь свидомые песни, получил то, что положено от капитана Басаргина.

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 6 мая. /Корр. ИТАР-ТАСС Дмитрий Злодорев/. США "категорически отвергают" намеченные на 11 мая в Донецкой и Луганской областях референдумы о федерализации Украины. Об этом заявила официальный представитель Госдепартамента Джен Псаки.
Предстоящие референдумы она назвала "фиктивными и незаконными".
"США выражают опасения по поводу усилий пророссийских сепаратистов в Донецке и Луганске по организации фиктивного референдума о независимости 11 мая. Мы категорически отвергаем этот шаг, направленный на дальнейшее разделение Украины".
По мнению Псаки, "ни одна цивилизованная страна не признает итогов референдума". "Если Россия попытается повторить свою незаконную аннексию Крыма на юге и востоке Украины и направить к границе дополнительные войска, со стороны США и ЕС последуют жесткие санкции", - заявила она." ИТАР-ТАСС: Международная панорама - Госдеп: США отказываются признать законными референдумы в Донецкой и Луганской областях                                                                               Пропаганда укронацистов упорно обзывает георгиевскую ленту "колорадской". Типа жуки вредители - это носители ленты с юго-востока и жители РФ. Открываю вики, например,  про  насекомое с этим названием :  "Распространение по миру-
Первые серьёзные повреждения картофеля колорадским жуком были отмечены в 1855 году в штате Небраска, однако своё название он получил после того, как в 1859 году появился на картофельных полях штата Колорадо. Несмотря на все меры предосторожности, новый вредитель быстро распространился по Северной Америке, а в 1876—1877 годах с грузами на пароходах пересёк Атлантический океан и впервые появился в Европе, в окрестностях Лейпцига.
После этого колорадского жука ещё несколько раз завозили в Европу, но его очаги благополучно уничтожались, пока в 1918 году, во время Первой мировой войны, ему не удалось «закрепиться» в районе Бордо (Франция). Отсюда жук начал своё победоносное шествие по странам Европы, не попав только в Великобританию, где он до сих пор редко появляется.
Продвигаясь на восток по ходу преобладающих в летние месяцы ветров, к концу 1940-х годов жук достиг границ СССР. Первые его очаги на территории СССР были обнаружены во Львовской области Украины в 1949 году. Затем в 1953 году он появился одновременно в Калининградской, Волынской, Брестской и Гродненской областях. Наконец, в жаркие ветреные дни мая 1958 года из Венгрии и Чехословакии произошёл массовый залёт колорадского жука в Закарпатскую область; одновременно на литовское и калининградское побережье Балтийского моря волнами выбросило многомиллионный «десант» жуков из Польши. С этого времени и началось массовое расселение колорадского жука по России. В засушливый 1975 год вместе с вагонами, гружёными соломой, из районов Украины попал в районы Южного Урала. С 2000 года встречается в Приморском крае"                                  Колорадский жук — Википедия   В общем, обратная картина складывается. Оранжевые вредители расползаются с Запада.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## lindr

Неделю назад был важный слив, но в прессу попала лишь малая часть, читаем до конца, там самое интересное.

ntv: Военный переворот в Украине

----------


## OKA

Капытолызом. Для разложения(укрепления)) морального духа : "На тему волнующих граждан вопросов на тему "Что сказал Путин", "Зачем Путин это сказал?" "Путин ли это сказал?" и так далее.
Собственно, примерно через пять минут после публикации сей новости, от коллег сидящих в кабинете (причем хорошо разбирающихся в проблематике Юго-Востока) я получил примерный спектр возможных реакций - от "Это что, правда??? Не мог он такого сказать", до "Не надо торопится, это часть чего-то", а так же "Да и пофиг (сказано было более нецензурно), чего он там сказал".
Вполне понятно, что когда происходит нечто непонтное, сразу начинаются поиски причин происходящего с воплями "АААА!!!!!!!!! Это слив!!!!" или же "Не паникуйте!!! Это тайный план Путина!!!". При этом можно с уверенностью говорить, что 95% (если не больше) и тех и других, реальных причин не знают и понимают. Поэтому я без особого интереса и наблюдал за предсказуемыми истерикими "всепропало" и как-бы "высоколобыми" пояснениями очередного "тайного плана". Причем уверен, объяснения "хитрого плана" как обычно будут и на случай ввода войск и на случай, если его не случится.
Лично я к этому отнесся вполне спокойно, тем более что поклонником Путина никогда не был в силу своих идеологических убеждений, поэтому в рот к нему не заглядываю и толкованием его изречений занимаюсь чрезвычайно редко. Толкователей и без меня навалом.
С моей колокольни, очевидно, что идет какая-то дипломатическая игра, где хунта и ополченцы, это разменные монеты, которых в играх крупных империалистических держав могут отправить в отбой, либо одних, либо других, а то и всех сразу. Но еще по событиям зимы-весны 2014 года, было хорошо заметно, что управляемость процессами на Украине, как со стороны России, так и со стороны США, весьма ограничена. Поэтому в хитрые планы я не особо верю - они конечно могут быть, но это из области хитрого плана Януковича приведшего к государственному перевороту и хитрому плану американцев приведшего к потери Крыма и восстанию на Юго-Востоке. Как выяснилось, сверстанный на коленке план увода Крыма из состава распадающейся Украины оказался вполне неплох на форме терпящей катастрофу американской стратегии. Ведь не было же у России какой-то длительной стратегии по отношению к Крыму, мне как сепаратисту со стажем, это хорошо известно. Подвернулась возможность - умело использовали, пока американцы бездарно растрачивали плоды взятия власти хунтой. Но ведь до этого у России была полностью провальная стратегическая линия на Украине.
Как раз опыт проживания и наблюдения за борьбой ЕС, США и РФ за Украину, хорошо показывает, что эти могучие гос.образования, порой очень сереьзно косячат и совершают ошибки, причем не кто-то один, а все.

И сейчас, в действиях РФ по отношению к Юго-Востоку, нет какой-то ясной стратегической линии уходящей корнями в предыдущую стратегию, есть ситуативные действия, в зависимости от того, как ведет себя Запад, хунта или та же ДНР. Поэтому на любые заявления Путина в этом контексте я и смотрю как на часть каких-то тактических игр вокруг сложившейся ситуации.

Но как это меняет то, чем я занимаюсь? Я как занимался информационной борьбой направленной на свержение фашистского режима в Киеве, так и буду заниматься. Введет Россия войска или не введет. Сольет Путин или наоборот коварно всех победит. Война же в любом случае не закончится, даже если хунта зальет весь Юго-Восток кровью. Одесса служит залогом того, что никакого примирения уже не будет, что бы там говорил или не говорил Путин. Можно строить какие угодно политические комбинации, но попробуйте о них рассказать человеку, который с комком в горле смотрел на сожженых и зверски убитых людей. Такой человек в лучшем случае посмотрит с недоумением по поводу такого предложения, а в худшем будет много нехороших и нецензурных слов.
Люди с определенной жизненной позицией, не могут сосуществовать с фашистами...."  Colonel Cassad - Что сказал Путин

----------


## OKA

Игорь Стрелков: украинская разведка не способна установить элементарных вещей | Русская весна
Краткие юмористические комментарии Игоря Ивановича Стрелкова от его пресс-службы.
Игорь Иванович очень кратко прокомментировал несколько сообщений, появившихся в украинском интернете.
Первое сообщение:
Нацгвардия задержала интенданта Славянска.
«Под Славянском бойцы Нацгвардии задержали интенданта, захваченного террористами города. Об этом сегодня на пресс-конференции в Киеве рассказал представитель 1-го батальона Нацгвардии Андрей Антонищак, который нес службу на блокпосте у Славянска. „На 5-м блокпосту задержали машину так называемого интенданта Славянска“, — сообщил он. Интендант вез ящик пива, ящик шампанского и молочного поросенка».
Комментарий Игоря Ивановича:
«От гады! На святое покусились… В чем же я завтра утром купаться-то буду? Без ванны, наполненной шампанским, уважающий себя реконструктор воевать никак не может! Всё пропало!»
Следующая новость:
«Около 13.00 в 20 километрах от Краматорска, в районе населенного пункта Дмитровка, подразделение 95-й аэромобильной бригады Вооруженных Сил Украины, которое участвует в АТО, попало в засаду, устроенную боевиками. По предварительным данным, террористы из гранатометов уничтожили грузовик, перевозивший боеприпасы, после чего завязался бой. Одновременно, с Краматорска на автобусе на подмогу террористам прибыло 30–40 боевиков. На вертолетах прибыло и подкрепление десантникам. В результате столкновения среди силовиков есть погибшие и раненые. Относительно потерь среди террористов информации нет», — отметил Тымчук.
Игорь Стрелков:
«Не на автобусах прибыли, а на дизель-электрических троллейбусах! („Волки на кобыле, львы — в автомобиле, зайчики — в трамвайчике, жаба — на метле!“ Такие у них были позывные.) И не 30–40 их было, а 300–400! Поскольку троллейбусы отмахивались „рогами“, вертолеты их атаковать побоялись»…
Ещё одна украинская статья: Москаль: «Стрелок» — обычный прапорщик
Ну если кратко, то Москаль (народный депутат Украины) ругает СБУ, что оно «героизирует» Стрелкова, представляя его полковником ГРУ в отставке. 
Игорь Стрелков:
«Ну что Вы… какой прапорщик? На срочной службе ефрейтором был… И весь боевой опыт — исключительно в боях реконструкции…
П.С. — В том, что Москаль — дебил, а украинская внешняя разведка не способна установить элементарных вещей (пока им самого себя в телевизоре не покажешь) — я не сомневаюсь ни капельки. И дай Господи, чтобы эти (пардон!) люди и далее руководили противостоящими нам войсками иными силовыми структурами. Тут не надо быть ни Наполеоном, ни Ганнибаллом»… 
И последняя украинская статья: «Россия ведет против Украины войну нового типа, к которой готовилась несколько лет — Минобороны»
В этой статье Коваль (министр обороны Украины) жалуется, что так всё очень и подлые сепаратисты украинцам не помогают, и Игорь Иванович читает им на ночь страшные сказки, которых очень боится вся нацгвардия и т.д., т.п.
Игорь Стрелков:

«Прочитал Коваля и прослезился… Как угадал, кудесник! Подготовку к вторжению на Украину я начал еще в 1987–88 годах — в Ольвийской археологической экспедиции… Именно тогда я впервые задумал свой коварный план и согласовал его с ГРУ и (тогда еще) КГБ»… Игорь Стрелков: украинская разведка не способна установить элементарных вещей | Русская весна

----------


## OKA

14.05.2014 - 10:45
ООН: Киев нарушил договоренности, используя вертолеты с символикой организации (видео) 

| Русская весна ООН: Киев нарушил договоренности, используя вертолеты с символикой организации (видео) | Русская весна
Напомним, что вчера во время военной операции под Краматорском украинские военные использовали боевые вертолеты с символикой Организации объединенных наций. Учитывая, что ООН считается главной миротворческой организацией такое применение вертолетов выглядит очень цинично.
Власти Украины нарушили договоренности, заключенные с ООН, если действительно задействовали под Краматорском вертолеты с опознавательными знаками всемирной организации. «Департаменты операций по поддержанию мира и полевой поддержки находятся в контакте с украинскими властями по этому вопросу», — сообщили ИТАР-ТАСС в пресс-службе Объединенных Наций.
В Департаменте операций по поддержанию мира ООН подчеркнули, что государства, предоставляющие средства авиации и другое оборудование для миротворческих миссий, «должны избавляться от всех логотипов и опознавательных знаков с упоминанием ООН, как только оно возвращается стране и более не используется для официальных целей всемирной организации». «Более того, каждое письмо-заказ, подписываемое со странами-поставщиками контингентов, четко оговаривает, что их правительства могут использовать носящие символику ООН средства авиации только для выполнения полетов, которые были запрошены Объединенными Нациями», — отметили там.
Ранее стало известно об использовании в ходе спецоперации под Краматорском как минимум трех вертолетов, окрашенных в белый цвет с символикой и опознавательными знаками ООН. По имеющейся информации, это три боевых Ми-24 и один транспортный Ми-8. Ранее украинские вертолеты использовались в ряде миротворческих миссий ООН, в частности, в Демократической Республике Конго.

----------


## OKA

По состоянию на начало 15 мая обстановка в восставшей Новороссии и вокруг неё следующая.
Главное
Представители самообороны Донецкой народной республики предъявили киевской хунте ультиматум, сообщает РИА Новости. В течение суток военизированные формирования хунты должны оставить блокпосты на всей территории области.
В противном случае они будут очищены силой.
Боевые действия
Распространенную вечером 14 мая информацию о боях под Краматорском — корреспонденты «Лайфньюс» и «КП» не подтверждают.
Оба города обстреливают, но штурмов нет. Нацгвардия досматривает автомобили на КПП, стараясь не пускать в города молодых мужчин.
Политика
Главный олигарх Донбасса Р.Ахметов выдвинулся с видеороликом «Счастливый Донбасс в единой Украине», в котором призвал земляков отринуть результаты референдума и войти обратно под власть Киева, чтобы «там вместе отстаивать наши интересы, наш бизнес, наш язык и наши праздники».
Видеоролик не пользуется популярностью ни у граждан Новороссии, ни у сторонников хунты.
13.05
В сёлах Староварваровка и Михайловка (30 км. от Краматорска), как сообщается, нацгвардия ведёт тотальный обыск домов с целью найти ополченцев. О жертвах в ходе «зачистки» пока не сообщается.
В Доброполье прибывшая накануне вооружённая банда «Правого сектора» удерживает центр города. Граждане просят помощи от ДНР. 
14.00
Набирает обороты скандал со звонком олигарх-губернатора Днепропетровской области Игоря «Бени» Коломойского одному из лидеров Новороссии Олегу Царёву, демонстрирующим степень адекватности первого.
Комментарии бессильны. 
Разговор Коломойского и Царёва: "видео удалено" )))
Разговор киевского бизнесмена Ногинского, друга О.Царёва, с одним из лидеров еврейской общины Украины:


14.10
Поступает информация из Мариуполя: сотрудникам контролируемого олигархом Р.Ахметовым предприятия «Метинвест» под угрозой увольнения приказано подписывать обращение к киевской хунте с требованием «ввести войска в Донецкую область для наведения порядка».
Не исключается, что скорее всего аналогичные приказы разосланы по всей «империи Ахметова».
14.40
По сообщению «Лайфньюс», в ходе т.н. «зачистки» под Кроматорском боевики нацгвардии расстреляли шестерых местных жителей, рыбаков.
Кроме того, поступила информация о перестрелке между солдатами-срочниками и боевиками нацгвардии по причине нежелания первых стрелять по гражданам.
Ждём уточнения информации.
15.15
Киев обнародовал "официальную информацию" о причинах смерти людей во время массовых беспорядков в Одессе 2 мая. По версии милиции, шесть человек погибли от огнестрельных ранений, 32 умерли в пожаре в Доме профсоюзов от дыма и газа, десять выпали из окон во время пожара и разбились насмерть. Среди погибших - семь женщин и несовершеннолетний ребенок, остальные - мужчины. Неопознанными остались три трупа. Из опознанных людей только два человека являются иногородними - это жители Николаевской и Винницкой областей.
16.50
На Россию уже возложили ответственность за еще не прошедшие выборы на Украине.  Соединенные штаты договорились со своими европейскими союзниками ужесточить санкции против российской экономики, если «Кремль попытается сорвать президентские выборы на Украине», сообщает Reuters.  Также еврокомиссар по энергетике Гюнтер Эттингер рассказал, о том, что еще должна сделать Россия. Оказывается, мы должны должна продавать Украине газ по цене $350–380 за тысячу кубов.
17.00
Снаряд попал в Славянске в жилой дом, расположенный у школы. "... На улице Локомотивной в Славянске снаряд попал в жилой дом, расположенный в 150 метрах от ООШ №18. К счастью, жертв и разрушений нет", — сообщила директор школы Елена Маляр, слова которой приводят местные СМИ.
Мы следим за событиями. Новороссия против хунты. Хроника, 15 мая (дополнено 17.00)

----------


## OKA

Ополченцы окапываются, укрепляются бронетранспортерами и противотанковым орудием.
Под Славянском пророссийские активисты укрепляются на своем КПП, который блокирует магистраль, связывающую Славянск с Харьковом. Как сообщает Корреспондент со ссылкой на Associated Press, боевики используют бронетехнику и противотанковое оружие.
После потерь в самом Славянске ополченцы установили новый контрольно-пропускной пункт на восточных подступах к городу. Ополченцы ДНР заблокировали трассу Харьков-Славянск (ФОТО) > в Украине > Новости от Еженедельника 2000

----------


## OKA

Обзорные фото  вертолётов украинской армейской авиации : militarizm

----------


## OKA

Интерактивная карта военных событий на Юго-Востоке : http://www.voicesevas.ru/maps . Актуальная информация на ту же тему : АКТУАЛЬНАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ  .

----------


## OKA

Фоторепортаж с комментариями : "Некоторое время назад корреспондент нашего ИАЦ "Голос Севастополя" побывал на территории Украины оккупированной хунтой и привез фотографии и впечатления от происходящего в "единой краине"."  Colonel Cassad - За линией фронта

----------


## Казанец

> Фоторепортаж с комментариями[/url]


Хороший репортаж

----------


## OKA

> Хороший репортаж


Согласен. Познавательный.

----------


## lindr

> Согласен. Познавательный.


Да собственно говоря ничего нового - контролируешь СМИ - управляешь сознанием. Людям методично промывали и промывают мозги. 
В 1991 помню был у нас энтузиазм, мол коммунистов сбросили, сейчас заживем как в Европе  :Rolleyes:  , чуть-чуть потерпеть и все будет  :Redface: 

К дочери коллеги по работе в СПБ приезжали англичанине по обмену ее документы сличали чуть-ли не под микроскопом, проверяли, все вплоть свидетельства о рождении... Нехотя потом признались: русские бандиты заманивают иностранцев и продают их органы на черном рынке, СМИ твердят об этом регулярно и предъявляют даже некие материалы расследования спецслужб  :Wink:  Их успокоили - "..на фиг вы сдались, здоровых таджиков без документов в стране полно, их и искать никто не будет  :Biggrin: . Однако пример показателен.

Ранее в 2008 в разгар кризиса метался знакомый чех, отправляли в командировку в РФ, спрашивал: *еду с собой брать*? У нас, говорил половина гипермаркетов закрылась, а в России говорят совсем плохо  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"Война на Украине 22.05 - Онлайн!
В связи с обострением ситуации на территории Луганской Народной Республики и продолжающихся боев под Славянском, запускаем очередную онлайн-трансляцию хода боевых действий." Colonel Cassad - Война на Украине 22.05 - Онлайн!

----------


## OKA

Дальневосточная Украина
21 мая 2014, 09:31Алексей Волынец

Век назад украинцы составляли две трети населения Дальнего Востока, и в годы Гражданской они совершили безуспешную попытку создания там собственной государственности

В конце XIX столетия первыми крестьянами, поселившимися в Приморье, стали выходцы из Черниговской и Полтавской губерний. Накануне 1917 года украинские села окружали Владивосток, переписи показывали в регионе 83% украинского населения. В годы революции и Гражданской войны наряду с белыми, красными и разнообразными интервентами здесь возникли и украинские части-«курени». Но после создания СССР все украинцы Приморья быстро стали русскими.
«Приморщина»

Когда в 1858-60 годах Российская империя отняла северный берег Амура и Приморье у Цинской империи, эти земли были не заселены и оставались таковыми первую четверть века российского владычества. Владивосток являлся небольшой базой флота посреди безлюдных пространств. Только 13 и 20 апреля 1883 года сюда из Одессы прибыли два первых пассажирских парохода «Россия» и «Петербург», на борту которых находились 1504 крестьянина-переселенца из Черниговской губернии. Ими на юге Приморья были основаны первые девять сел.

Именно с 1883 года заработал маршрут грузопассажирских пароходов из Одессы во Владивосток. До завершения строительства транссибирской железнодорожной магистрали оставалось еще 20 лет. И долгий, на полтора месяца, маршрут из Одессы, через Бофор и Суэцкий канал, мимо Индии, Китая, Кореи и Японии во Владивосток оставался куда более быстрым, легким и дешевым, чем девять тысяч верст грунтового Сибирского тракта и забайкальского бездорожья.

Одесса долгое время была главным связующим звеном с русским Дальним Востоком. Поэтому не удивительно, что среди переселенцев преобладали выходцы с Украины. В дальние края переселялись прежде всего безземельные крестьяне. Ближайшими к Одессе губерниями с наибольшим «аграрным перенаселением» были Черниговская и Полтавская. Именно они и дали основной поток первых колонистов в далекое Приморье.

На Дальнем Востоке крестьянам бесплатно предоставлялся 100-десятинный надел земли (109 га). Для сравнения, в центральной России средний крестьянский надел составлял 3,3 десятины, а в Черниговской губернии — 8 десятин. Но крестьянам из России было сложнее добраться до Одессы, чем жителям сел из ближайших украинских губерний. К тому же на Украине не существовало общинного землевладения, поэтому местным крестьянам было легче продать свои индивидуальные наделы и отправиться в дальний путь. Крестьяне же в российских губерниях этой возможности были лишены вплоть до столыпинских агарных реформ.

Поэтому за первое десятилетие российской колонизации Приморья, с 1883 по 1892 годы, выходцы с Украины составили 89,2% всех переселенцев. Из них 74% — крестьяне из Черниговской губернии, остальные — из Полтавской и Харьковской.

К началу XX века переселение украинцев в Приморье приобретает еще более массовый характер. С 1892 по 1901 годы сюда приехало свыше 40 тысяч украинских крестьян, которые составили 91,8% всех колонистов Приморья. Усилению такой миграции способствовал голод, охвативший северные губернии Украины в 1891—1892 годах.

В 1903 году заработала Транссибирская железная дорога, соединившая центральную Россию с Дальним Востоком. Это открыло новый этап заселения Приморья и разделило все населения края на «сторожильческое» — тех кто прибыл сюда на пароходах из Одессы, и «новосёлов», приехавших уже по железной дороге.

К 1909 году «старожильческое» население Приморской области начитывало 110 448 человек, из них украинцев 81,4%, русских — 9,5%, выходцев из белорусских губерний — 5,6%.

За последнее десятилетие перед 1917 годом в Приморье переселилось 167 547 человек. Но даже после создания Транссиба и столыпинских агарных реформ, отменивших общинное землевладение в российских губерниях, свыше 76% переселенцев составляли украинские крестьяне. Из них почти треть переселенцев дала Черниговская губерния, пятую часть Киевская и десятую — Полтавская.

Всего по данным статистики, с 1883 по 1916 годы в Приморье и Приамурье с Украины переселилось свыше 276 тысяч человек, 57% всех переселенцев. Украинские крестьяне заселяли Юг Приморья и Зейскую долину у Амура, которые по природе и ландшафту очень напоминали лесостепные районы Черниговщины и Полтавщины. В более северных таежных районах края они почти не селились.

Прибытие переселенцев в Благовещенск, 1905—1910 года. Источник: pastvu.com 
В итоге космополитический Владивосток начала ХХ века окружали сплошь украинские села, и по свидетельству очевидцев, всех сельских жителей края горожане называли «не иначе, как хохлами». Украинцы породили в Приморье массу географических названий в честь городов и местностей Украины — река и село Киевка, поселки Черниговка, Чугуевка, Славянка, Хорол и другие.

Территории Приморской и Амурской областей, наиболее компактно заселенные выходцами с Украины, в украинском этническом сознании запомнились под именем «Зеленый Клин». Происхождение этого названия связывается с буйной зеленью растительности Приморья, а также географическим положением Южно-Уссурийского края, «клином» втиснувшегося между Китаем и Японским морем. Также слово «клин» использовалось в значении определенной части земной поверхности, земельных угодий («земельный клин»), ведь именно здесь украинский крестьянин получал в свое владение огромные по европейским меркам наделы.

В отношении украинских поселенческих земель на юге Дальнего Востока наряду с названием «Зеленый Клин» использовались также наименования «Новая Украина», «Дальневосточная Украина», «Зеленая Украина». В краеведческой литературе использование названия «Дальневосточная Украина» зафиксировано уже в 1905 году, применительно к южной части Уссурийского края.

Сами украинские крестьяне-колонисты в окрестностях Владивостока, по свидетельству этнографов, называли свой новый край «Приморщина» — по аналогии с Черниговщиной и Полтавщиной.
«Руськi»" и «мазепианцы» Дальнего Востока

Большинство этнических украинцев Приморья уже во втором поколении считали себя русскими. Так, по данным переписи населения Российской империи 1897 года из 223 тысяч жителей Приморской области лишь 33 тысячи, 15% от всего населения, указали «малорусский» в качестве родного языка, хотя люди украинского происхождения составляли более половины населения Приморья и разговаривали на русско-украинской смеси. Одновременно этнографы тех лет отмечали, что русские и украинские села сосуществовали друг с другом, не смешиваясь, минимум первые два-три поколения переселенцев. А украинский говор господствовал здесь в селах вплоть до конца 30-х годов XX века.

Современник так описывает села вокруг Владивостока век назад: «Мазаные хаты, садки, цветники и огороды возле хат, планировку улиц, внутреннее убранство хат, хозяйственное и домашнее имущество, инвентарь, а кое-где одежда — все это как будто целиком перенесено с Украины... Базар в торговый день, например, в Никольске-Уссурийском весьма напоминает какое-нибудь местечко в Украине; та же масса круторогих волов, та же украинская одежда на людях. Повсюду слышится веселый, бойкий, оживленный малорусский говор, и в жаркий летний день можно подумать, что находишься где-нибудь в Миргороде, Решетиловке или Сорочинцах времен Гоголя».

Картину «Дальневосточной Украины» завершали повсеместные подсолнухи возле сельских домов, непременные признаки украинских сел, и преимущественное использование в качестве тягловой силы характерных для Украины волов, а не более привычных для российских сел лошадей. Как писал дальневосточный этнограф тех лет В. А. Лопатин, украинцы «перенесли с собой Малороссию на Дальний Восток».

Среди украинцев Приморья в начале XX века бытовало самоназвание «руськi», которое отделялось и не смешивалось с этнонимом «русские». А в самом Приморье в начале XX века ситуация была аналогична собственно Украине — русскоязычные многонациональные города в окружении украинских сел. В этом плане Владивосток не сильно отличался от Киева.
Согласно официальным данным переписи 1897 года, уровень грамотности у украинцев в Приморье составлял 26,9% у мужчин и 2,7% у женщин, тогда как у русских — 47,1% у мужчин и 19,1% у женщин. Это объяснялось тем, что украинские переселенцы были почти все из сел, в то время как среди русских переселенцев доля выходцев из городов была значительно выше.

С 1863-го и до 1905 года в Российской империи на законодательном уровне было запрещено издание на украинском языке школьных учебников и любой иной литературы, даже религиозного характера. Указом Александра II от 1876 года украинский язык разрешался только в театральных постановках и пьесах «из прошлого малороссийской жизни».

Поэтому легальные украинские национальные организации появляются на Дальнем Востоке только после революции 1905 года. Но первая на Дальнем Востоке украинская организация была создана за пределами России — в Шанхае. Здесь в 1905 году возникла «Шанхайская Украинская Громада», объединившая украинцев из числа предпринимателей и служащих различных российских учреждений в Шанхае. Сведения о деятельности Шанхайской Громады весьма скудны, имеется лишь информация о том, что ею было собрано 400 рублей, которые были отправлены в Петербург для издания Евангелия на украинском языке.

На территории же российского Дальнего Востока или собственно «Зеленого Клина» первой украинской организацией, получившей право на легальную деятельность, стала «Владивостокская студенческая Украинская Громада», образованная в октябре 1907 года студентами-украинцами местного Восточного института, готовившего знатоков китайского и японского языков. «Громада» — по-украински означает общество, причем, так же, как и на русском, и общество, как некое объединение лиц, и общество в социальном смысле.

Любопытно, что кроме собственно студентов украинского происхождения в числе первых дальневосточных украинофилов, создателей владивостокской «Громады», был поручик Трофим фон Виккен, происходивший из рода немецких дворян, получивших поместья в Полтавской губернии. Поручик изучал японский язык, до 1917 года был офицером российской разведки в Японии, а после революции работал в японской фирме «Судзуки», а затем преподавал русский язык в японской военной академии. Активно сотрудничая в 1930—40-е годы с японскими и германскими спецслужбами, Трофим фон Виккен до конца жизни оставался еще и завзятым украинским националистом.

Но вернемся в эпоху первой русской революции. 7 декабря 1905 года в Харбине был создан Украинский клуб — первая в Маньчжурии украинская организация. Официальное открытие клуба состоялось 20 января 1908 года, после регистрации его устава местными властями. При этом харбинский клуб стал первым Украинским клубом в Российской империи, получившим официальное разрешение на свою деятельность. Второй подобный клуб возник несколько позже в Петербурге и только третий в апреле 1908 года был создан в Киеве. Деятельности Украинского клуба в Харбине покровительствовал управляющий КВЖД генерал Дмитрий Хорват, считавший себя украинцем потомок сербских дворян, еще при Екатерине II поселившихся в Херсонской губернии.

Вообще в Харбине и на контролируемых Россией станциях КВЖД в китайской Маньчжурии работало и проживало немало украинцев, почти 22 тысячи человек, треть от всего российского населения в этом регионе.

В связи с поражением революции 1905—1907 годов и началом реакции легальные украинские общественные организации на Дальнем Востоке просуществовали недолго. Уже в 1909 году распоряжением министра народного просвещения «Владивостокская студенческая Громада» была закрыта. Полиция получила задание установить надзор не только за революционерами, но и за «мазепианцами». Однако, как отмечалось в полицейском рапорте губернатору Приморской области за 1913 год, «связей с какими либо украинскими организациями в Европейской России или заграницей с целью объединения малороссов во Владивостоке пока не обнаружено».
До 1917 года «украинская» деятельность на Дальнем Востоке ограничивалась культурными мероприятиями, малороссийскими песнями и «шевченковскими вечерами». Любопытно, что во Владивостоке в театре «Золотой Рог» 25 февраля 1914 года торжественно отмечалось 100-летие со дня рождения Т. Г. Шевченко, в то время как проведение подобных мероприятий в Киеве было запрещено властями.
Несостоявшиеся «курени» Владивостока

Революция 1917 года привела к всплеску украинского движения не только в Киеве, но и на Дальнем Востоке.

26 марта 1917 года на митинге украинцы Владивостока и окрестностей создали «Владивостокскую Украинскую Громаду». Первым председателем Громады стал бывший политический ссыльный, социал-демократ, журналист из Полтавы Николай Новицкий. Уже в мае 1917 года «левый» Новицкий перешел на работу во Владивостокский Совет и пост председателя Громады занял заместитель военного прокурора Владивостока (а «для души» музыкальный критик) подполковник Федор Стешко, уроженец Черниговской губернии.

Позже Новицкий станет «красным» и в 30-е годы будет крупным чином в прессе УССР, а его коллега по «украинству» Стешко станет «белым», в 1920 году вокруг земного шара доберется до Украины в целях установления связей «Зеленого Клина» с петлюровцами. Новицкого расстреляют в 1938 году вместе с иными «украинизаторами» УССР, а Стешко умрет в эмиграции в Праге.

Весной 1917 года почти во всех городах Дальнего Востока были основаны аналогичные «Украинские Громады». Они возникли в Хабаровске, Благовещенске, Никольске-Уссурийском (ныне Уссурийск), Имане (ныне Дальнореченск), Свободном, Николаевске-на-Амуре, Петропавловске-Камчатском, Чите, Харбине, на многих железнодорожных станциях и в селах российского Дальнего Востока и Маньчжурии. В этот период все дальневосточные украинские организации выступали за автономию Украины в составе «федеративного демократического Российского государства».

В ряде городов Дальнего Востока «Громады» просуществовали практически до их роспуска большевиками в ноябре 1922 года. Некоторые из них были весьма многочисленными и влиятельными — так, в Украинской Громаде Хабаровска к 1921 году было зарегистрировано свыше 940 семей (более 3000 человек). Усилиями этих «громад» организовывались украинские школы, кооперативы, велась активная просветительская и издательская деятельность.

В 1917 году на Дальнем Востоке появляются газеты на украинском языке — «Українець на Зеленому Клині» (Владивосток), «Українська Амурська справа» (Благовещенск), «Хвилі України» (Хабаровск), «Вісти Українського клубу» (Харбин). Всероссийская сельскохозяйственная перепись населения, проведенная летом 1917 года, зафиксировала здесь 421 тысячи украинцев, что составляло 39,9% всего населения региона.

Летом 1917 года на Дальнем востоке возник целый ряд «Окружных Рад» — аналогов революционных Советов, но построенных по этническому принципу. Эти «Окружные Рады» уже претендовали не только на общественную деятельность, но и на политическое руководство местными украинцами. Например, с 1917 года и до начала 20-х годов активно действовала Маньчжурская Окружная Рада с центром в Харбине. С 1918 года эта рада выдавала дальневосточным украинцам паспорта граждан «самостийной» Украины (при этом текст таких документов печатался на трех языках — украинском, русском и английском).

После Брестского мира советская Москва некоторое время даже признавала дальневосточные Окружные Рады как консульства независимой Украины. Но с 1922 года, когда большевики создали на Дальнем востоке буферную Дальневосточную Республику, они отказались признавать Рады и выданные ими «украинские паспорта». Сами же Благовещенская и Хабаровская Окружные Рады получили статус органов национально-культурной автономии в составе ДВР.

В 1917—1919 года во Владивостоке прошло несколько общих съездов украинцев Дальнего Востока. На третьем таком съезде в апреле 1918 года избрали «Украинский Дальневосточный Секретариат», претендовавший на статус правительства «Дальневосточной Украины». Однако, это «правительство» не имело ни средств, ни массовой поддержки, после того как оно попыталось занять нейтральную позицию в разгоравшейся гражданской войне. Тем не менее, Секретариат действовал вплоть до ареста его членов советскими властями в ноябре 1922 года.

Кроме общественных «громад» и претендовавших на статус местной власти «окружных рад», на Дальнем Востоке с лета 1917 года активно действовали, как минимум, две украинских политических партии — Украинская социал-демократическая рабочая партия (УСДРП) и Украинская партия социалистов-революционеров. Владивостокское отделение УСДРП тут же встало в оппозицию к «буржуазной» Владивостокской Громаде.

На выборах в Учредительное собрание, состоявшихся в ноябре 1917 года, «Амурская Областная Украинская Рада» выдвинула свой список кандидатов. В предвыборной агитации эти кандидаты определялись, как «украинские трудовики-эсеры». Они должны были отстаивать в Учредительном собрании «Землю и Волю трудового народа, восьмичасовой рабочий день и Федеративную Демократическую Российскую Республику».

Но, несмотря на то, что список «Амурской Украинкой Областной Рады» был поддержан всеми украинскими организациями Дальнего Востока, он собрал всего 3265 голосов (1,4%). Соответственно провести украинского кандидата от Дальнего Востока в Учредительное собрание не удалось — дальневосточные украинцы отдали предпочтение кандидатам общероссийских партий.

В марте 1920 года владивостокская организация УСДРП объявила о «признании советской власти», но с оговоркой о самостоятельности советской Украины и «необходимости обеспечения национально-культурных прав украинского народа на Дальнем Востоке». Фактически, к 1920 году все украинские социалисты «Дальневосточной Украины» влились в состав большевистской коалиции.

В период Гражданской войны, естественно, главную роль играли военные организации. Еще в июле 1917 года Временное правительство, уступив требованиям киевской Центральной Рады, согласилось на создание в рамках российской армии отдельных украинских частей. В итоге летом 1917 года во Владивостокском гарнизоне были создано 8 «украинских рот». Хотя гарнизон Владивостока на две трети состоял из украинцев и лиц украинского происхождения, идея «украинского войска» на Дальнем Востоке не набрала большой популярности.

Однако в конце 1918 года идея украинских войск стала более популярной, но по вполне «пацифистской» причине. Когда Сибирское временное правительство попыталось начать мобилизацию украинцев Амура и Приморья на фронт для войны с большевиками, местные «малороссы» стали отказываться под предлогом того, что желают воевать только в национальных украинских частях.

Созданное в Омске на штыках чехословацкого легиона «Всероссийское Временное правительство» 4 ноября 1918 года выпустило отдельную декларацию о создании украинских воинских частей в составе «белых» армий. Во Владивостоке был организован украинский штаб по формированию украинских частей. Его начальником стал некий есаул Харченко, а затем генерал Хрещатицкий, бывший командир Уссурийской казачьей дивизии. Планы были наполеоновские — создать 40-тысячный украинский корпус «вольного казачества».

Но все эти попытки погрязли в интригах и склоках различных властных структур белых, а главное, не нашли единодушной поддержки иностранных хозяев — если глава военной миссии Антанты в Сибири французский генерал Жанен был благосклонен к идее «дальневосточного украинского войска», то японцы категорически выступили против.

В итоге 15 мая 1919 года последовало указание адмирала Колчака, уже ставшего «Верховным Правителем», о недопустимости формирования украинских частей. Только что созданный во Владивостоке «1-й Ново-Запорожский Добровольческий пластунский курень» (батальон) был арестован белой контрразведкой в полном составе под предлогом «пробольшевистских настроений».
«Русификаторы» из ЧК

Украинские националисты вновь попытались создать свои войска в январе 1920 года, когда во Владивостоке была свергнута развалившаяся под ударами красных власть Колчака. «Украинский Дальневосточный Секретариат» даже обратился за помощью в этом деле к большевикам, но большевистский Военный совет Приморья заявил, что он не может дать «русских денег на чужие ему украинские войска».

Украинским активистам было предложено содержать свои части на собственные средства, однако пожертвований, поступавших от украинского населения на эти нужды, не хватало. В этих условиях украинские воинские части, испытывавшие недостаток самого необходимого и, прежде всего, продовольствия, не смогли долго просуществовать даже в условиях царившего в Приморье фактического безвластия.

В ходе пертурбаций гражданской войны в Хабаровске председателем местного большевистского ревкома стал бывший член «Украинского Дальневосточного Секретариата» Яременко. Ревком признал целесообразность формирования украинских частей, однако под давлением владивостокских большевиков вынужден был отказаться от реализации этой идеи.

На Амуре из местных антиколчаковских партизан из крестьян украинского происхождения сформировалось несколько частей, и одна из них вошла под желто-голубым флагом в город Свободный (до 1917 года город именовался Алексеевск, в честь наследника и сына Николая II). Однако местные большевики потребовали разоружения этого отряда, пригрозив в противном случае использовать против него военную силу.

Кстати, многочисленные украинские организации Дальнего Востока тогда так и не смогли договориться о флаге «Дальневосточной Украины» — предлагались варианты желто-голубого флага с зелёным треугольником или зеленого полотнища с желто-голубой вставкой.

В ночь с 4 на 5 апреля 1920 года японцы начали открытую оккупацию Владивостока и Приморья. Во Владивостоке японским военным отрядом из помещения так называемого «Украинского революционного штаба» было изъято оружие и боеприпасы. В результате этих событий немногие сформированные украинские части Владивостока ушли в леса, где в итоге слились с красными партизанами.

В конце гражданской войны, летом 1922 года ряд дальневосточных «Украинских Рад» приняли участие в выборах в Народное собрание «буферной» Дальневосточной Республики, выдвинули свои списки кандидатов, но к тому времени население всех национальностей уже четко ориентировалось на большевиков и их союзников. В народное собрание Дальневосточной Республики прошел только один «украинский кандидат» от «Завитинской Рады» (Завитинск — районный центр в Амурской области).

В октябре 1922 года красная армия заняла Владивосток и уже к декабрю все наиболее активные деятели дальневосточного «мазепианства» были арестованы ЧК. В январе 1924 года начался так называемый «Читинский процесс» — суд над арестованными лидерами дальневосточных украинских националистов.

Подсудимые, всего почти 200 человек, были обвинены, как бы сейчас сказали, в сепаратизме — в стремлении оторвать Дальний Восток от СССР, ориентации на соседние капиталистические страны и в сотрудничестве с «петлюровской» Центральной Радой. Главным обвиняемым был глава несостоявшегося украинского правительства Дальнего востока — «Украинского краевого секретариата Зеленого Клина» — уроженец Черниговской губернии, владивостокский инженер Юрий Галушко. Его обвиняли в частности в получении крупных денежных сумм от японцев. Кстати, в 1919 году Галушко арестовывался колчаковской контрразведкой по сути по тем же обвинениям в сепаратизме.

Обвиняемые «Читинского процесса» получили относительно мягкие приговоры, Галушко дали пять лет заключения. Он благополучно пережил репрессии 30-х годов, вернулся на Украину, в 1941 году пытался сотрудничать с украинскими коллаборационистами, но оказался им не нужен, и умер в 1942 году от голода в оккупированном Киеве.

Читинский процесс 1924 года фактически ликвидировал украинский национализм «Зелёного клина». Еще ранее были распущены все «Украинские громады» и «Окружные Рады». Любопытно, что эта «русификация» Дальнего Востока проводилась большевиками одновременно с «украинизацией» самой Украины.

По данным переписи 1926 года грамотными были всего 42,6% украинского населения Приморья, при этом умели читать и писать на украинском языке лишь 6691 человек — 2,1% всех дальневосточных украинцев. В итоге, введенное к 1930-м годам всеобщее обучение в школах велось на Дальнем Востоке на русском языке и стало важным инструментом «русификации» края.

В последующие десятилетия украинцы Дальнего Востока стали русскими. Этот процесс в течение всего двух-трех поколений наглядно показывает сухая статистика. В 1917 году перепись зафиксировала здесь 421 тысячу украинцев, что составляло 39,9% от населения региона. Согласно переписи 1923 года на Дальнем Востоке насчитывалось 346 тысяч украинцев (33,7% населения). По результатам переписи 2010 года в Приморской крае, населенном преимущественно потомками выходцев из украинских губерний, русскими себя посчитало 86%, а украинцами всего 2,55%.

Подробнее В годы Гражданской войны украинцы совершили попытку создания на Дальнем Востоке собственной государственности - Русская планета

----------


## OKA

Так называемые "выборы" американо-фашистской хунте не очень-то удаются : " Захват госаппарата бандеровской хунтой стал тестом для украинских силовиков – кто они – офицеры или слизь в погонах, автоматически присягающая тому, кто сидит в высоком кресле в Киеве. Скажем прямо, силовики отошли в сторону, они постарались и против хунты не выступить (которую обязаны были немедленно арестовать) и против народа не воевать.
Да, конечно, немало силовиков поехали подавлять народ Новороссии, став военными преступниками в погонах, но очень многие повели себя как донецкая милиция:
Послушное хунте "МВД" заявило, что на Донбассе (ДНР и ЛНР) МВД около 17 тысяч милиционеров перешли на сторону сепаратистов или не выполняют своих обязанностей.
Мы не хотим устраивать из этого шоу на тему «17 тысяч милиционеров перешли на сторону Новороссии!», так как если бы они реально именно перешли на сторону ДНР и ЛНР, то этой силы было бы уже достаточно для того, чтобы освободить всю Новороссию, а затем и Киев от фашистской хунты. Но есть то, что есть – героически сражается с хунтой меньшинство правоохранителей, а большинство украинских офицеров отошло в сторону, предоставив гражданским ополченцам право воевать против бандеровцев и олигархов. Помимо очевидных минусов, в этом есть существенное преимущество – при освобождении регионов Новороссии от власти хунты, местные милиционеры не будут оказывать существенного сопротивления (сколько туда гауляйтеров-начальников не присылай)." Friend ЖЖ - 17 тысяч милиционеров отказались подчиняться хунте

----------


## OKA

Познавательное видео : 

Волноваха - YouTube

----------


## OKA

Со стороны :

----------


## OKA

Похороны героев Стаханова .Прощание проходило в ДК им. Ленина в парке Горняк.

    ....

----------


## OKA

Операция по замене одного олигарха других олигархом успешно завершена и теперь настала пора убирать ненужный мусор, поэтому еще до официального оглашения результатов так называемых "выборов", хунте не забыла указать на то, что с идиотским балаганом в центре Киева пора кончать.
На роль застрельщика сей очевидной идеи, отрядили самого недалекого из заправил хунты - мастера загадочных выражений экс-боксера Кличко.
Баррикады в Киеве выполнили свою задачу, и пришло время их убрать.
Об этом во время брифинга сообщил кандидат в мэры Киева Виталий Кличко*, передает Цензор.НЕТ со ссылкой на "Укринформ".
"Майдан и баррикады выполнили свою функцию, поэтому мы будем обращаться к людям с призывом помочь нам убрать их, чтобы Киев и Украина вернулись к нормальной жизни", - сказал Кличко.
По его словам, исчезновение баррикад из улиц Киева станет примером для других городов Украины.
"Нам нужно вернуть мирную жизнь в Украине, столица станет хорошим примером для всей страны", - отметил он.
Кличко отметил, что не будет применять силовые методы к активистам, но убеждать их.
"Ни в коем случае мы не рассматриваем никого. Я благодарен всем активистам Майдана, но сейчас призываю их убрать баррикады", - подчеркнул кандидат в мэры Киева.
Вместе с тем Кличко отметил, что будет инициировать создание мемориала Революции и единства.
"Я буду инициировать построение мемориала на Майдане или Институтской улице", - отметил он.
Как обычно не обошлось без "загадочных фраз".
Но главное не в этом, теперь уже с позиций назначенного по согласованию с Порошенко и американцами мэра Киева, можно наконец убирать тот человеческий мусор, который выращивал свиней и редиску под стенами захваченных административных зданий. На Цензоре понятное дело начались истерика в стиле "Да кто такой Кличко?", "Да где он был, когда нас убивали?", "Да пусть только попробуют!", "Да мы, если что, новый майдан соберем" и прочий истеричный бред в таком же духе.
На деле, без финансовой подпитки захвативших власть олигархов, остатки былого человеческого стада на бывшем "евромайдане" ничего собрать не смогут, последний истеричный порыв "майдана" штурмовать Верховную Раду, оказался настолько "могуч", что для его купирования оказалось достаточно третьего гомосексуального призера последних "выборов".
Теперь же и вовсе, на уборку "евромайдана", отправили самого недалекого "революционера".
Никто уже в этой итерации "евромайдана" уже конечно не соберется, краник финансирования ему перекрыли, была надежда на Тимошенко, но с ней американцы провели разъяснительную работу и она жуя сопли сегодня рассказывала про "честные и свободные выборы", стремительно позабыв свои обещания "зайти на третий круг"
В этой связи, те кто еще надеется собрать на "евромайдане" урожай редиса, уже в среднесрочной перспективе будут позиционироваться как "враги стабильности и расшатывающие европейскую лодку Украины". Но в принципе их ни разу не жаль, стоять на "майдане", умирать от рук своих же, чтобы заменить одного олигарха-миллиардера на другого олигарха-миллиардера это пять. В этом плане, новый "киевский вождь" вполне подстать "евромайдану".  Colonel Cassad - С Майданом пора кончать

----------


## OKA

Новороссия , про "светоловушки" в Донецке : Вертолеты атакуют донецкий аэропорт 26.05.2014. Начало. - YouTube

----------


## OKA

СЛАВЯНСК, 29 мая — РИА Новости. Бой между украинскими силовиками и ополченцами идет под городом Славянском Донецкой области, контролируемом активистами, сбит военный вертолет, сообщили в четверг РИА Новости очевидцы.  
По их словам, вертолет упал в районе поселка Червонный Молочар. Подробности инцидента пока неизвестны.
РИА Новости Украинский военный вертолет сбит под Славянском, сообщают очевидцы | РИА Новости
АКТУАЛЬНАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ - сбит вертолет . пишет стрелок  May. 29th, 2014 at 12:59 PM
" Андрей Краснощёков @a_krasnoschekov · 8 мин
Около 15 мин назад повстанцы ДНР сбили вертолет в районе Славянска Черв.Молочар. Валит дым, идет интенсивная перестрелка.
от очевидца -- Подтверждаю, стрельба, в том числе и минометная + возможно артилерия периодически слышна, но града точно нет. Нахожусь в Славянске, поэтому точно знаю"

----------


## Антон Цюпка

МО Украины подтвердило потерю вертолета. 14 погибших, включая одного генерала.
По украинским данным вертолет сбит из ПЗРК.

----------


## OKA

Ополченцы под Славянском сбили два украинских вертолета Ополченцы под Славянском сбили два украинских вертолета - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS
"Боевые машины обстреливали дома мирных граждан и встретили жесткий отпор сил самообороны.
Вертолеты обстреливали позиции ополченцев. Ответным огнем бойцам самообороны удалось подбить сначала один, а потом и второй вертолет. Как выяснилось позже, машины осуществляли переброску военнослужащих, которые закрепились на горе Карачун. По данным ополченцев, один из вертолетов рухнул в районе поселка Червоный Молочар, второй — в районе Андреевки. 
На борту украинского вертолёта находилось 14 человек, в том числе генерал-майор Сергей Кульчицкий, сообщил назначеный Радой и.о. президента Украины Александр Турчинов. 
Информацию о том, что был подбит второй вертолет, в эфире LifeNews подтвердил мэр Славянска Вячеслав Пономарев.
Очевидцы рассказали, что с вертолета велся обстрел по поселку и все местные жители спрятались в подвалах.
– Они сегодня примерно в 9:30 хотели через наш поселок пройти, – рассказывает местный житель, который стал свидетелем обстрела. – Хотели через Семеновку или через Артем, но им не дали. Вот они решили через Краматорск. Тут первый поселок от Краматорска на пути к Славянску. Но тут им тоже дали отпор.
Мужчина рассказал, что, перед тем как его сбили, вертолет сел в одном из садов. И только после того, как он начал взлетать и стрелять по домам, в него выпустили ракету:
– Один вертолет сначала сел в яблочном саду, а потом начал взлетать и стрелять в сторону поселка, и его сбили. Потом дым пошел черный. Детей забрали в подвал. Бой продолжался минут 40. Еще стреляли из пушек с горы Карачун. Там находится национальная гвардия. Вот они постепенно убивают нас, мирных жителей."      "Сергей Кульчицкий родился в 1963 году в ГДР в семье военного. В 1985 году окончил Дальневосточное высшее общевойсковое командное училище им. маршала Рокосовского. Служил в 876-м отдельном десантно-штурмовом батальоне Северного флота. После распада СССР Кульчицкий выбрал украинское гражданство и продолжил службу в армии этой страны. В 2013 году ему было присвоено звание генерал-майора."  http://slon.ru/fast/world/v-sbitom-p...-1105837.xhtml      Не успел : "УМВД Украины в Николаевской области может возглавить нынешний начальник управления боевой и специальной подготовки Национальной гвардии Украины, генерал-майор Сергей Кульчицкий, который учился военному делу в России"  https://news.pn/ru/politics/104434 В статье скрины с "однокл." : http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/profile/112913962618    Вечером уничтожение второго вертолёта не подтвердили : В Славянске сбит вертолет карателей http://dnr24.org/extra-news/310-v-sl...karateley.html
"Вертолет был сбит при взлете с горы Карачун.
Бойцы армии Донецкой республики сбили десантный вертолет МИ-8 украинских ВВС в районе села Красный Молочар. Там же разрушено несколько жилых домов в результате боя, идет интенсивная перестрелка.
"Вертолет долетел до Карачуна, там разгрузился, взлетел и после взлета был сбит. Было два взрыва - один в воздухе, второй при падении. Насколько можно понять, никто не выжил", - сообщает очевидец из штаба карателей.
Бойцы народного ополчения сбили сегодня вертолёт подконтрольных Киеву вооружённых сил на юго-восточной окраине Славянска в районе Червоный Молочар. Об этом сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС.
«В этом районе слышна интенсивная стрельба, виден густой чёрный дым», - отметил представитель ополчения. Украинские СМИ уточняют, что вертолёт упал в районе села Андреевка. Сейчас на месте падения вертолёта идёт бой.
Советник исполняющего обязанности министра внутренних дел Арсена Авакова Антон Геращенко подтвердил донецким журналистам информацию о сбитом вертолёте.
На борту украинского вертолёта находилось 14 человек, в том числе генерал Владимир Кульчицкий. Об этом сообщил и.о. президента Украины Александр Турчинов. По словам главы государства, вертолёт осуществлял ротацию военнослужащих.
Также сообщалось об уничтожении второго украинского вертолёта. Однако народный мэр Славянска Пономарёв эту информацию опроверг."

----------


## OKA

Про культуру : "
14:23 / 29.05.2014
Голландский музей отказывается возвращать золото скифов
Представители крымских музеев жалуются, что голландцы продлили договор о выставке в одностороннем порядке, и требуют вернуть коллекцию до 12 июня.
Легендарное золото скифов, которое до 2014 года выставлялось только на полуострове, где и было когда-то обнаружено, зимой отправили сначала в Германию, а затем в голландский музей Алларда Пирсона. Сейчас там находится более двух тысяч уникальных культурных экспонатов.
– Поскольку выставка была собрана из разных музеев, в качестве организатора могло выступать Министерство культуры Украины, но голландцы должны в любом случае вернуть ценности тому, у кого взяли, – считает заведующий отделом искусства старых мастеров музея имени Пушкина Вадим Садков.
В республике утверждают, что между музеями был заключен прямой договор, минуя Министерство культуры Украины.
– Керченский историко-культурный заповедник, Бахчисарайский историко-культурный заповедник, национальный заповедник "Херсонес Таврический" и Центральный музей Тавриды заключили прямые договоры, это их экспонаты, и они должны быть возвращены только в Крым. Существует международная музейная этика, международные правила для музейщиков, которые заставляют придерживаться только такой позиции, другая просто невозможна, – говорит министр культуры Крыма Арина Новосельская.
Голландский музей возвращать коллекцию не торопится. В Амстердаме заявили, что Киев тоже предъявляет права на коллекцию. По неподтвержденной информации, между Нидерландами и Украиной уже идут соответствующие переговоры, тогда как на запросы Крыма представители Голландии не отвечают. Российские юристы не исключают, что решать спор придется в международном суде.
– Будут международные суды, потому что международное право много говорит об обмене культурными ценностями, – комментирует юрист Валентина Левыкина. – То, что документы были оформлены, я не сомневаюсь, так как ни одна страна не позволяет ввозить такое без документов – иначе это контрабанда и уголовная ответственность.
После того как Голландия в одностороннем порядке продлила договор, сославшись на популярность выставки, дату ее окончания перенесли на сентябрь. Крымские музеи с этим не согласны – они требуют вернуть коллекцию к указанному в договоре сроку – 12 июня.
Ранее в СМИ появилась информация, что коллекция может и не приехать обратно в Крым в случае, если, например, Нидерланды отправят экспонаты Министерству культуры Украины." Голландский музей отказывается возвращать золото скифов - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS  "Речь идет о выставке "Крым - золотой остров в Черном море", экспонирующейся в археологическом музее Амстердамского университета с начала февраля этого года. Среди более 500 экспонатов - артефакты из скифского золота, церемониальный шлем, драгоценные камни, мечи, домашняя утварь древних греков и скифов." Крым поставил Европе ультиматум из-за скифского золота – Новости РуАН

----------


## OKA

Репост с известного форума : "Тема возникла на фоне известных событий, изучения доступных сведений в сети и личных наблюдений.
Как исходная задача - огранизация низовой связи подразделений в городе и окрестностях, когда враг подслушивает и применяет РЭБ..
В наличии разношерстная китайчатина в очень ограниченном количестве и практическое отсутствие людей, хоть как то разбирающихся в вопросе.
У ополчения проблема со средствами связи. Прошу кинуть клич среди радиолюбителей. Кто аппаратурой поможет. А может кто радистом пойдёт. Нужно навыки иметь, работа в условиях интенсивных помех со стороны противника. Нужны любые рации. Особенно - дальнего действия (10-20 километров и далее). Противник подавляет нашу связь силами РЭБ, так что любые частоты представляют интерес.
При использовании разношерстной техники, для внутри групповвой связи использовать маломощные простые LPD/PMR, руководителю группы что нибудь более приличное, как по мощности , так и по сервису и своместимости с другими станциями и диапазонами.
Для увеличения зоны покрытия связью использовать вынос антенны на рыболовной удочке или заброс на дерево. При наличии человека хоть как дружащего с радиотехникой простейшие репитеры из дешевых радиостанций с функцией VOX. Их же можно использовать для иммитации активности в каких либо местах.
Использовать сетку из десятка каналов, ежедневно менять их, еще лучше после каждого выхода. Если стредста связи позволяют, иметь в сетке несколько каналов для работы на разнесенных частотах и в разных диапазонах.
Естественно меньше галдеть а эфире, использовать кодовые таблицы.
С целью повышения срытности связи на близких расстояниях попалась иллюстрация из текущих событий
Такое расположение радиостанции при передаче, резко снижает эффективность излучения в эфир, равносильно снижению мощности, соотвтственно в некоторой степени затрудняет обнаружение.
Далее может еще кто накидает вариантов организации и использования, предпочтительных средств связи из доступных и бюджетных и пр."  Организация связи в условиях боевых действий низкой интенсивности, радиоразведка и РЭБ Организация связи в условиях боевых действий низкой интенсивности, работы РЭР и РЭБ  А теперь добавлю от себя : на короткие расстояния, в условиях относительно стационарного базирования (соседние строения, окопы и пр.) актуальна однопроводная тлф. связь, с использованием качественного заземления в качестве второго провода. Море схем для "зарниц" пионеров печаталось в 60-80х годах советскими модельно-техническими журналами, от "Радио" до всяких "моделистов" и "юных техников". В интернете они есть. На небольшие расстояния годятся две тлф. трубки и источник питания. В сломанных мобилках и разных китайских игрушках запчастей полно. Радиоизлучение минимально. Например : ДВУСТОРОННИЙ ТЕЛЕФОН , простые схемы для связи и т.п.https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B...00%3B400%3B281 Уж про всякие "радионяни" для имитации работы "полевых радиостанций армии Новороссии" и говорить не приходится)) Важно другое- организация, хотя бы на начальном уровне, регулярных армейских служб. Поставка радиостанции "милитари" качественного уровня без этого не имеет смысла по фин. соображениям. Хотя Новороссию можно было бы профинансировать за счёт обменянных в Крыму укроденег, как имеющих хождение дензнаков в тех краях))

----------


## APKAH

Дорога смерти, 500 метров до Донецкого аэропорта: нац.гвардия уничтожала всё живое на своём пути, у этих "героев" изнасилование обычное дело...Я не могу понять откуда таких нелюдей можно было набрать, вероятно там одни наёмники...

----------


## OKA

> Дорога смерти, 500 метров до Донецкого аэропорта: нац.гвардия уничтожала всё живое на своём пути, у этих "героев" изнасилование обычное дело...Я не могу понять откуда таких нелюдей можно было набрать, вероятно там одни наёмники...


Турист, и его туристические поездки : militarizm: У Славянска сбит украинский военно-транспортный вертолет Ми-8 "желтый 16" с генералом на борту  На "авиабазе" был такой линк :

----------


## OKA

12:06, 31 мая 2014
Среди погибших в Донецке оказался чемпион мира по кикбоксингу
Чемпион мира по кикбоксингу Николай Леонов был опознан среди ополченцев, погибших в столкновениях возле аэропорта Донецка 26 мая, сообщает РИА Новости.
Он находился в машине, перевозившей раненых сторонников Донецкой народной республики, которая был подбита из ручного противотанкового гранатомета. Тело спортсмена было вывезено на родину — в Днепропетровск. В августе Леонову исполнилось бы 32 года.
Николай Леонов стал чемпионом мира по кикбоксингу в 2007 году. Двумя годами ранее он выиграл Кубок мира по полноконтактному карате.

26 мая в Донецке возобновилась приостановленная на время президентских выборов силовая операция. Во время боев за аэропорт, по разным данным, погибли от 100 до 200 ополченцев. Столкновения в городе не прекращаются до сих пор. Так, в ночь на субботу стрельба возобновилась у аэропорта, а также в районе тренировочной базы футбольного клуба «Шахтер», у поселка и прудов Кирша.

----------


## Let_nab

Сегодня даже нет настроя что-то постить.
Весь Телеграм в шоке и обсуждает видео расстрела 12 российских военнослужащих укронациками. 
По привязке к местности похоже это окраина Харькова район Ольховка. Высказались на своих каналах практически все наши военкоры с МО РФ, Донецкие и независимые. Всё можно посмотреть там. Предположительно пишут, что сделали это не нацбатовцы, а ВСУ. Пару подонков уже вычислили и фото опубликовали в общем доступе. 
Это преступление даёт повод официально прировнять ВСУ к террористической организации. Пишут, что Александр Бастрыкин дал указание прокурорским разобраться по полной. Либо это реально, либо это фейк - то всё равно преступление и найти. 
Украинская сторона быстро с перепугу, в лице Главнокомандующего ВСУ Валерия Залужного сообщила, что мол видео это фейк и постановка российской стороны. При этом никаких доказательств не было представлено, одно словоблудие, но этот персонаж был перепуган не на шутку. Тут расклад такой, что если это реально и если на Украине в армии ещё остались настоящие военные, то за это преступление свои должны этих преступников поставить к стенке. Хотя объективно, эти военные прячутся в жилых домах прикрываясь женщинами, детьми и стариками, при этом тупо предъявляя претензии о том, почему российская армия стреляет по жилым кварталам - там нормальных и не осталось, поэтому относиться к ним надо как к террористам и никакие конвенции по правам военнопленных к ним не применимы. Строить иллюзии, что Запад на этом факте пересмотрит и взглянет трезво на всё происходящее на Украине - бессмысленно.   

.......

----------


## Let_nab

*ИНТЕРЕСНОЕ ИЗ ТЕЛЕГРАМ*

Судом установлено, что под видом коммерческой деятельности по реализации продуктов - социальных сетей Facebook и Instagram - американская транснациональная холдинговая компания Meta Platforms Inc. распространяет на территории РФ материалы, содержащие призывы к осуществлению насильственных действий экстремистского характера в отношении граждан России, нарушает права граждан России, несет в себе угрозу конституционному строю Российской Федерации — Тверской суд Москвы
- https://t.me/sashakots/30518

География ударов по объектам ВСУ под Киевом прозрачно намекает на дельнейшее развитие событий вокруг украинской столицы
- https://t.me/anna_news/26376

Совместные усилия специалистов (https://t.me/rybar/28518) OSINT и GEOINT помогли определить точное место съемки видео расстрела ВСУ пленных российских военнослужащих.
Запись была сделана на западной окраине села Малая Рогань под  Харьковом. Координаты — 49.939247, 36.477169.
Анализ других медиаматериалов позволяет дополнить картину происходящего к востоку от Харькова:
Вечером 25 марта в сети появилось видео с допросом офицера, захваченного в той же Малой Рогани. На кадрах у него виден отрезанный указательный палец: такие пытки боевики украинских формирований ранее применяли против (https://ura.news/news/1052210919) ополченцев ДНР и ЛНР.
Два дня спустя вышел ролик (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r87uTAoEKPo) с еще одним пленным в Малой Рогани: вместо оказания медицинской помощи боевики глумятся над обгоревшим и предлагают пытку на выбор.
Фактически расстрел военнослужащих ВС РФ — далеко не единственное военное преступление украинских войск в районе Малой Рогани.
- https://t.me/epoddubny/9236

*Из Германии:*
Что удивительно, что германское Bild показало видео, как пленным российским солдатам простреливают ноги.
Эта история вошла в ежедневную видеонарезку по Украине. Озаглавили этот отрывок так: "Украинские военные преступления против русских".
Автор сюжета, журналист Bild Юлиан Рёпке прокомментировал это в Твиттере:  "Даже если это не то, о чем мы хотели бы сообщить, об этом все равно нужно сообщать".
- https://t.me/sashakots/30512

Вложение 109541

В Германию украинские беженцы привезли с собой не только корону, но и корь, сообщил министр здравоохранения Германии Лаутербах. Теперь нужно срочно решать вопрос вакцинации, что при полном хаосе с документами и идентификации беженцев фактически нереально
- https://t.me/dr_alex_sosnowski/15382

*В Германии растёт число преступлений против русскоязычных граждан.* 
По словам главы федерального ведомства уголовной полиции Хольгера Мюнха число преступлений достигает 200 в неделю. 
Преступления варьируются от словесных оскорблений и угроз до физического насилия. 
- https://t.me/epoddubny/9232

В Германии прошла еще одна акция в поддержку России.
- https://t.me/sputniklive/34128

*Роскомнадзор заблокировал в России сайт Невзорова и немецкую помойку Bild.*
- https://t.me/boris_rozhin/37017

*Минюст России включил Deutsche Welle в реестр сми-иноагентов.*
- https://t.me/rt_russian/102509

Посол Украины в Германии отказался посетить "концерт солидарности с Украиной", на который его пригласил президент Штайнмайер.
Всё из-за того, что в программе концерта были русские композиторы, а также русские и белорусские исполнители.
Об этом пишут СМИ Украины и ФРГ.
"Послушайте-ка арию князя Елецкого из оперы "Пиковая дама" Чайковского, а также насладитесь произведениями советского композитора Шостаковича в исполнении блестящих русских и белорусских музык. Только это совсем не о солидарности с Украиной, а очередном издевательстве, плевке в лицо всем украинцам!" — возмущённо заявила жена посла Светлана Мельник.
Сам посол Андрей Мельник назвал приглашение на такой концерт "оскорблением".
- https://t.me/sputniklive/34143

*Тут прям Сталинград какой-то! Немцы походу сами после этой зимовочки опять нам в плен сдадутся!* 
Министр сельского хозяйства земли Баден-Вюртемберг  ̶ф̶е̶л̶ь̶д̶м̶а̶р̶ш̶а̶л̶ ̶П̶а̶у̶л̶ю̶с̶  Хаук – о том, что немцы должны сознательно мерзнуть назло России: "Мы должны перекрыть Путину его денежный вентиль. А значит, и нам надо перекрыть газовый и нефтяные краны, чтобы у свободы в Европе появился шанс. 15 градусов! 15 градусов зимой можно пережить в свитере. Никто от этого не умрет!"...
- https://t.me/dimsmirnov175/31736

"Возле школ прятались, возле детских садов прятались".
Телевидение Китая показывает кадры из Мариуполя, где местные жители рассказывают китайскому корреспонденту о преступных действиях украинских националистов. 
- https://t.me/sputniklive/34144

*За сутки ВС России сбили в воздухе пять украинских самолётов, сообщает Минобороны.*
Четыре Су-24 ВСУ уничтожены над Черниговской областью.
Также в районе Краматорска сбит украинский истребитель Су-27.
За эти же сутки уничтожены 19 беспилотников.
- https://t.me/sputniklive/34145
Откуда они млин берутся?

Какие самолёты были у украинских ВВС.
Даю данные по состоянию на конец 1991 года (здесь не учтены транспортные авиационные и вертолётные полки):

Вложение 109536

*Денацификация Украины: Виктор Плотников.*
Глава отделения Правого Сектора города Бердянск.
Бежал, оставив сестру и её детей со всем поличным. А поличного много: оружие, документы, униформы СС, оригинальные фотографии со времен нацистской оккупации Украины и многое, многое другое.
Виктор давно в списках: известен как беспощадный боевик, прошедший боевые действия на Донбассе, и пользуется авторитетом среди украинских нацистов. 
У наших на него целый файл: 53 факта правонарушения, включая убийства, пытки и изнасилования (в множественном числе).
Дети, кстати, учились в Суворовском училище Киева. Оба сына также члены националистических групп. Вот такая элита росла, чтобы править Украиной.
- https://t.me/rt_russian/102452

Вложение 109522

*Драка за продукты в китайском супермаркете*
Сражаются за все, но особенно за зелень - в преддверии локдауна хочется урвать побольше свежих продуктов.
В конце человек показывает добычу (осторожно, присутствует злорадный смех).
А еще что-то про русских бабушек и сахар говорили... Или в этой ситуации можно понять?
- https://t.me/ostashkonews/4661

МОРСКАЯ ПЕХОТА УКРАИНЫ. ВОТ ВАМ ОДНА ИЗ ЕЁ БАЗ В МАРИУПОЛЕ. 
Выглядит база не очень презентабельно. Хотя… памятник и обелиск с фамилиями погибших не тронуты ни пальцем ни солдатским прикладом.  
Здесь располагался 503 батальон. Знаете, какой у него лозунг? «Увидел - стреляй!». О как. У настоящих (российских) морпехов лозунг «Где мы - там победа», у этих «Увидел - стреляй». Уровни разные. У нас стратегия, здесь - пакость какая-то. 
Морпехов создал Петр Первый. И сегодня у нас они несут боевую службу, ходят в дольние походы на кораблях. А украинские морпехи? На катерах служат? Это, как десантники без десантирования. 
Хотя, друг мой Сема из ССО МВД ДНР, он раньше воевал с ними на Юге республики, еще разведчиком в составе 9 полка НМ ДНР, отзывается с уважением о них. Теперь база 503 батальона МП ВСУ разбита в клочья.
- https://t.me/Sladkov_plus/5172
ИМХО: Шура Сладков (Слон) уже стар стал, словно пузатый борман какой-то, обвешался снарягой и ели в автомобиль влазит..., да и всё по тылам с донецкими. Эх, ма, это не его молодые чеченские репортажи. На пенсию пора, сидеть на диване в его любимой майке "Армия США" в своём доме Подмосковье и постить на Ютубе какой-нибудь кулинарный канал. Сейчас вон Пегов прям во всех дырках на передке! Молоток!

Военкор Александр Сладков @Sladkov_plus
УКРАИНА, СПЕЦИАЛЬНАЯ ВОЕННАЯ ОПЕРАЦИЯ, ИЗДЕВАТЕЛЬСТВА НАД РОССИЙСКИМИ ВОЕННОПЛЕННЫМИ.
Украинские нацисты издеваются над пленёнными российскими солдатами, снимают на видео и разгоняют по сети.
Ну что скажу? Они всегда так себя вели с пленными. И во время Великой Отечественной тоже, поэтому и назначались фюрером на охрану лагерей под Сталинградом, на борьбу с партизанами.
Будут ли с их пленными вести себя так же? Не ищите на войне жалости и сострадания, их нет. Помню, как игиловцы (запрещены) издевались над нашими парнями из ЧВК в Сирии.
Помните, чем закончилось?
Наши в ответ взяли кувалду и расплющили пленному боевику сначала кисти рук, потом ступни и в последнюю очередь — голову.
Не ищите сострадания там, где его нет.
В Чечне боевики издевались над нашими пленными. А теперь спросите: где Темирбулатов — Трактор? Отвечу: на пожизненном. 25 лет прошло, а садистов ищут. И находят. Даже тех, кто не снимал свои издевательства над пленными на камеру, кто просто хоть краем фигурирует в этой теме.
Эта участь — жить под чужим именем где-то, где-то… Она ужасна. Искали, ищем и всегда будем искать. По фото, по видео, по оперативной информации, по свидетельствам других садистов, случайных людей.
Найдём.
А там дальше — кто ж знает? То ли это будет обычная кувалда, то ли буква закона (всю жизнь на «красной зоне»). Везением оба варианта не назовёшь.
- https://t.me/opersvodki/2424.
- https://t.me/rt_russian/102394

Об уровне критического мышления значительной части населения Украины говорит реакция жителей на видео с расстрелами пленных военнослужащих ВС РФ (https://t.me/rybar/29836) на примере одного киевского чата.
Комментаторы на полном серьезе убеждены, что на том ролике именно российские солдаты пытают бойцов ВСУ, сложивших оружие где-то под Херсоном. Другой собеседник указывает, что эпизод произошел не там, потому что в Херсонской области украинская армия якобы успешно наступает (https://t.me/rybar/29853) и в плен не сдается.
Третий кидает еще одно видео с казнью ополченцев и выдает его за «расправу русских над мародерами». Вишенкой на торте идут слова о рабском менталитете и бесправности населения России.
И таких чатов на Украине — огромное множество. Едва ли этим людям можно что-то объяснить: они верят во все это потому, что хотят верить.  
- https://t.me/voenacher/13211

*Финляндия прекратила грузовое железнодорожное сообщение с РФ*
- https://t.me/wandererchannel/382

*Интервью Зеленского "российским СМИ" смотрели?*
️Генпрокуратура России намерена дать оценку заявлениям Зеленского, цитируемым в российских СМИ.
В средствах массовой информации появились сообщения о том, что рядом российских журналистов, в том числе признанных иностранными агентами, проведено и размещено интервью с президентом Украины В.Зеленским (https://t.me/opersvodki/2448). 
В условиях массовой антироссийской пропаганды и регулярного размещения ложной информации о действиях Российской Федерации в связи с проводимой Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации специальной военной операцией по защите Донецкой и Луганской Народных Республик, Генеральной прокуратурой Российской Федерации будет дана принципиальная правовая оценка содержанию опубликованных высказываний и факту их размещения.
- https://t.me/opersvodki/2449

Вложение 109523

Российская авиация отбомбилась по позициям украинской армии в Золотом
Северодонецкий район, ЛНР
- https://t.me/RVvoenkor/5457

Подписчик нашего канала на аэродроме Гостомель читает книжку «Занимательная физика»:
«Ничего, держимся, обстановкой доволен, настроение боевое».
Привет тебе, русский десантник
- https://t.me/sashakots/30477

Апокалиптичные виды аэродрома Гостомель. Никогда не думал, что БМД может ездить так быстро.
- https://t.me/sashakots/30502

Очередной пленный украинец с не простреленными ногами - Царенко Юрий Иванович. Ранее участник АТО. 
Рассказывает с какой периодичностью реактивный артиллерийский дивизион запускал ракеты на Донбасс. 
В нынешнюю кампанию получил автомат, два магазина и задачу остановить российскую колонну с боевой техникой в Черниговской области. Не удалось.
- https://t.me/sashakots/30503

*Навоевались!*
Газета De Telegraaf поведала историю голландки Джойс Костер, которая поехала на Украину пострелять русских, побыла там две недели и теперь благодарит Бога за то, что выжила при обстреле казарм Яворивского полигона.
История стандартная: она ругает Украину за дезорганизацию и ложь по поводу амуниции легионеров. Говорит, что в первой группе в Киев были отправлены 24 наёмника, попали в ловушку и все до одного были уничтожены. Больше против русских воевать не намерена, сидит в своем домике в Дордрехте, на радость троим детям. И видимо, размышляет «А нас за что?»
...
Ветеран Косово Джойс Костер (40 лет) планирует в пятницу отправиться в Украину в качестве добровольца Иностранного легиона. Бывшему солдату тяжело, что ее трое детей грустят, но она говорит, что считает своим долгом уйти. «Когда-нибудь они поймут и будут гордиться своей матерью».
Ее рюкзак упакован в коридоре за день до отъезда. Одежда, спальный мешок, коврик. Два рулона туалетной бумаги. И что-то, чтобы налить воды. Она берет с собой то, что может нести ее тело. Но самое главное то, что она носит в голове: воспоминания о своих детях, их любви. «Ужасно, что я оставляю своих детей, но я хорошо объяснила им, почему я ухожу, почему я должна это делать», — говорит она в Algemeen Dagblad.
Она увидела изображения в новостях о разрухе со своего дивана в своем доме в Дордрехте. Образы страха, печали. Бегущие люди. Он схватил ее прямо за горло. "Несправедливость!». Это было ее главной мотивацией напрямую связаться с украинским посольством. ,,Чем могу помочь?"
Меньше чем через сутки получила ответ. Она слышала, что сотни других голландцев хотели добровольно отправиться на первую войну на нашем континенте за последние десятилетия. У всех этих людей также есть «плохое предчувствие» по поводу этой войны. И они не могут ходить с этим, не предпринимая никаких действий. Прямо как Джойс. Посольство хотело помочь ей поехать в Украину. Но самое большое препятствие было еще впереди: рассказать об этом своим детям. «У меня двое 19-летних мальчиков и 15-летняя девочка. Мне пришлось сказать им, что их мать уезжает».
Они были сердиты и грустны. ,,Но я также объяснила, почему я еду. Что я хочу, чтобы на этом все закончилось и чтобы война не продвигалась дальше в Европу. Что я терпеть не могу несправедливости. И что я хочу делать то, что могу. Они знают мой характер. Чистая воля иметь возможность что-то значить для других превосходит все». И хотя ее брат, сестра и мать тоже пытались ее остановить, даже называли «сумасшедшей», они тоже поддерживают Джойс.
Сколько сотен таких же еврогейских ветеранов и ветеранок Косово и других войн, развязанных НАТО, русофобских пособников и пособниц неонацизма уже удохлили вна Украине?Улыбающийся Эта струсила, бесславно удрала и тем самым спасла свою жалкую жизнь. Может хоть расскажет соседям как там на самом деле. Бегство чудом выживших инфантильных наёмников с Украины - это тоже способ прорыва информационной блокады на самом деле.

- https://glav.su/forum/4/16/6396262#message6396262

Вложение 109524

----------


## Let_nab

*В ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ*

*Глава СК Бастрыкин поручил расследовать все случаи жестокого обращения с российскими военнослужащими со стороны националистов*
«Появились кадры, на которых украинские националисты крайне жестоко обращаются с пленными. На распространённом в сети видео запечатлено, как военнослужащим, взятым в плен, прострелили ноги, не оказав медицинской помощи. По некоторым данным, противоправные действия имели место на одной из баз украинских националистов в Харьковской области», — заявили в Следственном комитете.

Кроме того, отдан приказ выяснить все обстоятельства расстрела мирных жителей на блокпосту в Запорожье.
- https://t.me/swodki/53023

*Украинские СМИ сравнили ВСУ с ИГИЛ*
"Нельзя нашим ВСУ скатываться до уровня ИГИЛ, чтобы не потерять поддержку Запада", - комментируют украинские СМИ видео с издевательствами нацистов над русскими солдатами.
Заметьте, мотивация - "...чтобы не терять поддержку Запада". А так - да, можно!
ИГИЛ - запрещённая в РФ организация!
- https://t.me/denazi_UA/4487

*Вчера Россия выпустила рекордное одномоментное количество ракет по объектам на Украине, пишет иноагент The Insider со ссылкой на свои источники.*
*Издание утверждает, что 52 ракеты были запущены с кораблей Черноморского флота из района Севастополя и не менее 18 — с территории Беларуси.*
- https://t.me/swodki/52987

Reuters: "Украина начала экспортировать зерно в Европу по железной дороге из-за невозможности осуществить эти операции морем".
Министр от Бени Коломойского, которого недавно назначили, начал грабить остатки Госрезерва.
А кормить народ, судя по всему, никто не планирует.
- https://t.me/OpenUkraine/11123

*Новое видеообращение группировки «Вольный город Одесса»*
Подпольщики намерены бороться за освобождение города от киевской власти, которая стремится разрушить Одессу, превратив ее во второй Мариуполь. СБУ  работает как гестапо. А националисты и тероборона стреляют в мирных людей, списывая это на «диверсантов»:
«Одесситы, мы понимаем как вам нелегко и какая тревога у вас на душе, наберитесь терпения. Ну а тех, кто понял, что усидеть одной жопой на два базара не получится, призываем вооружиться и оказать нам поддержку. Как только мы войдем в наш родной город, присоединяйтесь к нашей борьбе за свободную Одессу»
YouTube (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3cS8RlPI4Y)
Вольный город Одесса : Обращение
В данный момент мы отслеживаем  всех нациков в Одессе все конспиративные квартиры СБУ
- https://t.me/swodki/52924
Прям Неуловимые мстители!

Вложение 109525

*Они и правда такие тупые?* 
ну кто то же за такую жопорукость ведь платит!!
Кстати, у нас тоже подобных рукожопных подделок не мало, особенно с подписями Сталина и Ленина...

Вложение 109526

Фейк: Призывников из Брянской, Курской и Белгородской областей отправят в зону проведения спецоперации на Украине. Об этом сообщает советник министра внутренних дел Украины Антон Геращенко.
Правда: Новость — фейк, а документ — очень некачественная подделка. Официальный документ Министерства обороны РФ не может начинаться со слова «сообщается». 
Мы уже писали (https://t.me/warfakes/1425), что в официальном лексиконе Минобороны отсутствует термин «весенний призыв» - это гражданский речевой оборот. 
Призыв в армию и мобилизационные мероприятия — это разные понятия, а в документе написано, что это одно и тоже. Кроме того, в России есть термины (Статья 1. Основные понятия / КонсультантПлюс) «мобилизационная подготовка» и «мобилизация», а мероприятий — нет. 
Понятия «новобранец» в лексиконе российских военных тоже нет, есть «призывник». 
Наконец, абсолютно на всех российских документах, обращение пишется в дательном падеже: «комиссару», а не «комиссар». Создатели фейка этого не учли.
- https://t.me/mod_russia/13629

*[Переслано из Swiss Vatnik (Swiss Vatnik)]*
Пару дней назад, я ставила в блоге видеоролик, который мне прислали друзья из Израиля. После развала СССР в Израиле проживает огромная русскоязычная диаспора и как бы не хотелось украинцам показать, что «весь Израиль» поддерживает, многие русскоязычные израильтяне после начала военной операции по денафикации Украины поддержали Россию. У многих русскоязычных израильтян дедушки и бабушки в Великую Отечественную воевали на фронте, воевали с фашизмом и они прекрасно понимают, с кем сейчас воюют русские солдаты: с потомками недобитков ОУН-УПА, с откровенными нацистами всех мастей, с фашистской идеологией которая стала частью Государственной политики Украины. А вот как представила митинг в поддержку России «русскоязычная пресса Израиля». Господа журналисты, а чего пишите на языке страны-агрессора, я так понимаю ивритом вы не овладели, а укромовой писать себе же дороже, так всех читателей растерять боитесь?
- https://t.me/golosmordora/16693

Вложение 109527

Вчера на Горловском направлении во время штурма одного из украинских опорников некоторые солдаты ВСУ пытались сдаться в плен, но их расстреляли в спины другие свои сослуживцы. Сегодня утром украинских боевиков удалось выбить с тех позиций и на видео показаны трупы украинских солдат, которые хотели сдаться. Кроме того, что их расстреляли в спины свои же, так ещё и тела бросили. 
Солдаты ВСУ, которые хотят сдаться, должны учитывать этот факт и  предварительно устранить тех своих сослуживцев, которые будут стрелять им в спины.
- https://t.me/swodki/52764

*США продолжают объяснять, что именно хотел сказать их президент.*
Слова Байдена о том, что "Путин не должен остаться у власти" пришлось комментировать не только его пресс-службе, но и Госдепартаменту. Блинкен заявил, что США не имеют какой-либо стратегии, направленной на смену власти в России.
Тем временем американский политический долгожитель продолжает удивлять иностранных слушателей и собственных подчиненных. 
Пару дней назад Белому дому пришлось переводить с английского на английский заявления (https://t.me/sputniklive/34023) шефа о том, что американские солдаты скоро окажутся на Украине. В Вашингтоне поспешили повторить, что планов таких вовсе нет.
И да, доллар у Байдена стоит уже 200 рублей (https://t.me/sputniklive/34073).
- https://t.me/sputniklive/34096

*ФБР разыскивает мошенника, продавшего Байдену доллар за 200 рублей.*
- https://t.me/denazi_UA/4467

Вложение 109528

Видео с пытками российских пленных распространяется в китайской социальной сети weibo и вызывает огромную волну негатива к украинским националистам. Вот некоторые комментарии: "Я надеюсь, что украинские вооруженные силы будут полностью уничтожены, а в этой стране будет наведен порядок". "Я не вижу это видео ни в твиттере, ни на реддит". "Я не видел видео как российская армия издевается над пленными украинцами, потому что она дисциплинирована и не такая жестокая". "Украинцы поступают как японцы в Нанкине". "Не вижу никакой разницы между ИГИЛ (запрещены в РФ) и украинскими  военными".
- https://t.me/prchand/507

Вложение 109529

Утверждают, что карта висит в Минобороны Польши. Румынии кое-что перепало.
Хотя интереснее закрашенная Одесская область к югу и востоку от Молдовы.
- https://t.me/romania_ru/24691

Вложение 109530

США в стремлении усилить давление на Россию из-за ситуации на Украине берутся угрожать Китаю, но «угрозы и давление не сработают», а в случае санкций Пекин «ответит решительными мерами по защите своих законных прав и интересов» — посол КНР в Вашингтоне Цинь Ган
- https://t.me/OpenUkraine/11093

Вложение 109531

*Британский юмор:*
«А ты как оказался в нищете? Игромания? Наркотики? - Я оставил свет включенным»: Британский юмор-2022
- https://t.me/dimsmirnov175/31709

Вложение 109532

*"Все буде Украина" - да не дай бог!*
Рогулихи взяли в плен Киану Ривза
Надо спасать парня. После недели общения с ними у него точно поедет кукуха.
- https://t.me/OpenUkraine/11032

Вложение 109533

Бесконтрольная раздача оружия и ее последствия. 
В Днепре терроборона  задержала торговца оружием. Ценник у  теневого бизнесмена на автоматы составлял -  $1800, а на гранаты - $400. 
Судя по намеченному ценнику и арсеналу, задержанный скорее всего  относится к криминалитету. Таким образом, теперь уже и в Днепре, местная терроборона решила пободаться с браткам. Ну посмотрим, чем все это закончится .
- https://t.me/neoficialniybezsonov/10053


За восемь лет собралось огромное количество материала, которого хватит на второй фильм "Иди и смотри". И даже странно, что за восемь лет не было смонтировано большого документального полотна, но я думаю, что этот просчет будет исправлен. Конечно, нужно детально и с хирургической точностью демонстрировать против чего Российская Федерация здесь борется. Потому, как у многих понимание отсутствует..."
Слушать полностью интервью 
 (https://www.radiorus.ru/brand/66981/...1)@radiorossii
- https://t.me/epoddubny/9239

*НАПОМИНАЛОЧКА:*
Кандидат в Президенты России...

Вложение 109534

Офис Президента Зеленского начинает медийно атаковать Запад, которые продолжает делать вид, что помогает Украине.
Страны НАТО не хотят передавать Украине танки и самолеты, потому что боятся России - Зеленский
Интервью украинского президента изданию The Economist:
- Из всех мировых лидеров больше всего помогает Украине британский премьер Борис Джонсон
- У россиян еще очень много военных машин, которые едут и едут. Есть города, где так много танков, что образуются танковые пробки;
- Полного отключения от SWIFT и эмбарго на российскую нефть и газ нет. Решающим для Запада является, применит ли Россия химическое оружие. "Это неправильный подход. Мы не морские свинки", - добавил Зеленский.
- https://t.me/rezident_ua/11281

Вложение 109535

*В украинских пабликах тихая паника, пишут, что Кадыров прибыл в Мариуполь.*
- https://t.me/SergeyKolyasnikov/26797

Кадыров и "убитый" в украинском интернете командующий 8-й армией генерал Мордвичев. 
Само собой обсудят завершающий этап зачистки Мариуполя.
- https://t.me/boris_rozhin/37314

«Майн кампф»*, националистические наклейки и флаг Украины — ещё кадры из здания базы «Азова», отбитой силами ДНР и российскими морпехами.
Наш военкор Андрей @FilatovCorr Филатов показал казармы боевиков.
* Признана экстремистской литературой.
- https://t.me/rt_russian/102522

*Москва высылает трёх дипломатов Словакии, сообщил российский МИД.*
Также послу Словакии заявлен протест в связи с чинимыми препятствиями работе российских загранучреждений в стране.
- https://t.me/rt_russian/102525

Появилось новое страшное видео, фиксирующее очередные чудовищные преступления украинских неонацистов - человека, причем в гражданской одежде, в режиме онлайн убивают в стиле ИГИЛ - медленно, методично, с наслаждением - используя нож.
Эксперты по видеоконтенту однозначно убеждены, что видео - подлинное. Это не древний фейк с "распятым на кресте ополченцем" и не сомнительный "ночной расстрел гражданских на выезде из Мариуполя". Террорист не скрывает своего лица, и однозначно принадлежит в "защитникам Украины".
Во избежание блокировки мы не заливаем видео себе, а даем на него ссылку (без превью). Детям, подросткам и людям со слабой психикой смотреть такое категорически не рекомендуется. Однако мир  обязательно должен это увидеть! 
Видео по ссылке: https://t.me/Russkyship/18
- https://t.me/mig41/15650

*ФЕЕРИЧНОЕ ВИДЕО ИЗ США С ДРИЩЁВЫМ МАЗЕРФАКЕРОМ В ЖОВТОБЛАКИТНОЙ МАЙКЕ С ТРИЗУБОМ*
- Эй, бич! Ты нацист!
В США вспомнили с кем воевали их деды в Европе!
- https://t.me/notes_veterans/2326

Вложение 109537

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/count … 165@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> Вечером 28 марта высокоточными крылатыми ракетами воздушного базирования уничтожена крупная база горючего в районе населенного пункта Клевань Ровенской области. С данной базы осуществлялись поставки топлива для украинской военной техники в пригороды Киева.
> 
> Средствами противовоздушной обороны российских воздушно-космических сил за ночь уничтожены 3 украинских беспилотных летательных аппарата в районе населенного пункта Чернобаевка. В течение ночи оперативно-тактической авиацией поражены 68 военных объектов Украины. Среди них: три пункта управления, четыре зенитных ракетных комплекса, в том числе три «Бук-М1» и один «Оса», одна радиолокационная станция, пять установок реактивных систем залпового огня, два склада боеприпасов, три склада горюче-смазочных материалов, и 19 районов сосредоточения украинской боевой техники и опорных пунктов.
> 
> Всего с начала проведения специальной военной операции уничтожены: 123 самолета и 74 вертолета, 311 беспилотных летательных аппаратов, 1738 танков и других боевых бронированных машин, 181 установка реактивных систем залпового огня, 726 орудий полевой артиллерии и минометов, а также 1592 единицы специальной военной автомобильной техники.

----------


## Let_nab

*ИНТЕРЕСНОЕ ИЗ ТЕЛЕГРАМ*

Сейчас везде в обсуждении важная темка по поводу переговоров. Выступление мЕдинского и представителя от МО РФ. Слив какой-то... Абрамович там нарисовался не спроста, Чубайс в Турции... По мне так как обычно сольют, так как неосилили бездари..., Ленин виноват... Единственно Рамзан просто и конкретно заявил, хотя походу сам удивлён сливу на переговорах, что бить надо до конца и не верить обещаниям на переговорах и тем более западным "гарантам" о которых уже известно и понятно всё.

*Хочу обратиться ко всем нашим гражданам. 
Ни на какие уступки мы не пойдем. Господин Мединский что-то ошибся. Формулировку неправильно сделал.
/Рамзан Кадыров/*
- https://t.me/new_militarycolumnist/78829

Вот слив и от Пескова про рубли:
Песков: "о переходе на оплату в рублях за российский газ: новые механизмы не начнут действовать с 31 марта, это РАСТЯНУТЫЙ процесс". Ну все ясно...
- https://t.me/ASupersharij/8972

Вот от Арестовича по поводу итогов переговоров:
«Мы уходим в ЕС, получаем огромные деньги на восстановление и получаем гарантии лучше чем в НАТО», — Арестович о промежуточном договоре
Советник главы ОП раскрыл важные подробности:
▪️ какие-либо компромиссов с нашей стороны отсутствуют;
▪️ по всем переговорным линиям мы улучшили свою позицию;
▪️ Россия попала в число гарантов безопасности Украины, как постоянный член совбеза ООН;
▪️ в случае военной агрессии против Украины  в течение 3-х суток государства-гаранты должны: начать экстренные консультации, предоставить воен-, эконом-, гум- и пол- помощь, включая закрытое небо, поставку оружия и боеприпасов и т.д.;
▪️ «Гаранты обязываются благоприятствовать и помогать вступлению Украины в ЕС, Россия в том числе. Она с этим согласилась»;
▪️ наша армия добыла кровью идеальные для нас условия и сократила нам движение в ЕС минимум на 20 лет, получила кучу бонусов, включая улучшенный с НАТО договор;
▪️ Россия сейчас говорит: «в течение 15 лет мы будем решать проблему Крыма совместно».
- https://t.me/xydessa/18334

(Укронацисты цитируют в соцсетях слова представителя Пентагона Джон Кирби: «Мы думаем, что в группе Вагнера сейчас около 1000 человек, отправленных на Донбасс». 
Еще Кирби выдал: «Мы видели, как они отдавали приоритет авиаударам в районе Донбасса».
По нашим оценкам, число представителей российских ЧВК, работающих не только в Донбассе, но и на Украине, отличается от американских данных в большую сторону. На подходе, как минимум, еще полдюжины штурмовых отрядов. Работайте, братья!)
- https://t.me/voenkorKotenok/33820

*Встречай, Европа!!!*
- https://t.me/indeec1937/5770



Украинский нацистский режим организовал самый большой захват заложников в истории, переплюнув даже ИГИЛ.

Укронационалисты продолжают удерживать в заложниках в качестве «живого щита» свыше 4,5 млн мирных граждан в Киеве, Харькове, Чернигове, Сумах, Мариуполе и более чем в двух десятках других крупных населенных пунктов, а также 6 476 граждан из 19 иностранных государств
- https://t.me/boris_rozhin/38123

*Занятная фото взятого в плен укробойца полностью в форме германского Вермахта! Даже штык от Маузера...*
Прям истинный ариец - голубоглаз и блондинист!
Просто пи*дец какой-то!



Всём в России смотреть обязательно!  У маленькой девочки духа больше, чем у многих взрослых. А за окном звуки разрывов.
- https://t.me/aleksandr_skif/2028

Ощущение предстоящего крупного  сражения за Донбасс витает в воздухе. Противник стягивает сюда все, что может. Даже редкая авиация ВСУ, периодически пытается делать налёты на нашу группировку у Изюма. И наше и украинское ПВО постоянно в работе, ночью огонь зенитчиков особенно красив.
Артиллерия работает день и ночь, БПЛА кружат в небе. По субъективному ощущению огонь противника примерно в 5-6 раз менее интенсивен, но до сих пор достаточно точен, основная часть работы артиллерии противника, это стрельба кочующих минометных батарей и Градов.
4 дня назад примерно в 2 часа ночи 5 установок Град ВСУ начали разворачиваться на рубеже открытия огня и в этот момент по ним ударила наша арта. Первые 2 снаряда ударили примерно в 150-200 метрах от всушников, Грады быстро свернулись и начали уходить и в этот момент еще три снаряда крайне удачно поймали украинцев в движении.
Перед головной машиной ( метрах в 10) ударил наш 152 мм снаряд, машина завалилась в кювет, видимо был убит водитель. Вторая и третья машина смогли уйти, а замыкающая была уничтожена близким разрывом. Из четвёртой выбежал экипаж, хотя та не получила видимых повреждений ( справедливости ради  ночью тяжело определить, так это или нет).
Идет подготовка к очень крупной  битве и в последние дни наши потери минимальны. ВСУ в свою очередь от всей души получают ракетные удары, выкашивающие их ряды. Однако необходимо отдавать себе отчёт в том, что противник еще не понёс таких потерь, которые сломали бы его волю к сопротивлению. Боевая работа продолжается.
- https://t.me/vysokygovorit/7095

вот тоже хороший видос удара ПТУРами по Правосеками
- https://t.me/voenkorKotenok/33803

Так в Цхинвале отреагировали на новости о проведении референдума. Ранее президент Южной Осетии Анатолий Бибилов заявил, что республика в ближайшее время предпримет юридические шаги для вхождения в состав РФ.
- https://t.me/voenkorKotenok/33804

*В небе над Ровенской областью сбит фронтовой бомбардировщик Воздушных Сил ВСУ, о чем доложили на утреннем брифинге в МО РФ. А вот и видео подоспело.*
- https://t.me/voenkorKotenok/33800

ДОНБАСС, ОСОБЕННОСТИ СИТУАЦИИ В МАРИУПОЛЕ, ОТЛИЧИЯ ОТ ДРУГИХ ШТУРМУЕМЫХ ГОРОДОВ. 
Первое: много людей. Едва квартал освобожден, в нем сразу появляются люди. Хоронят погибших соседей прям во дворах, жарят сосиски на мангале, кипятят на кострах чай. В Грозном, в 1994-м, уже пальба кругом шла, а рынки работали. Но потом, город пустел напроч. 
Тут, в Мариуполе, кругом мусор, сложенный в отдельные кучи. Да, социальные службы еще не работают, но, люди, рискуя быть убитыми, всё равно складируют пакеты с отходами в одном месте. 
Отделения милиции открываются и работают без всяких заборов и заграждений, среди своего народа. И еще: в кварталах, где идет стрельба люди тоже есть. Тут снаряды нам на голову сыпятся, а бабушки с тележками интересуются: «А мы туда сможем пройти»? 
И под завершение: символ гражданского Мариуполя, это тележка, атрибут выживания.
- https://t.me/Sladkov_plus/5190

Премьер-министр Словении Янез Янша поддержал отправку на Украину ЗРС С-300.
(которых у Словении нет)
Очень тонко! Почти как отвод войск в телеге)))))
- https://t.me/rustroyka1945/403

*США вывели свои ВМС из Черного моря из-за событий на Украине, решений о сроках их возвращения пока нет — Пентагон.*
- https://t.me/rvvoenkor2/974275

МАРИУПОЛЬ. ГРОБЫ ИЗ СНАРЯДНЫХ ЯЩИКОВ. СИМВОЛ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЯ УКРАИНЫ ЗАПАДНЫМИ «КОЛЛЕГАМИ» КИЕВА.
«Нет, ну это ж Россия начала!» Так же теперь всем объясняют происходящее. А затянутое на восемь лет исполнение Минских соглашений? А неприемлемая позиция на белорусско-турецкой площадке?
Я сегодня увидел, как в реалиях выглядят перспективы Украины.
Точнее, принцип войны Запада против России до последнего украинца. Это гробы из досок от разбитых снарядных ящиков. Грубые, страшные, как судьба, уготованная людям Донбасса и Украины просвещённым Западом.
- https://t.me/boris_rozhin/38137
«Украинские города пострадали от авиаударов и тяжёлых артиллерийских обстрелов в ходе (продолжающегося) пять недель российского вторжения, в результате которого гибли мирные жители и разрушались больницы, что может быть приравнено к военным преступлениям», – глава ООН по правам человека Мишель Бачелет.
Её спич напомнил слепых наблюдателей ОБСЕ. Те тоже 8 лет ничего не замечали на Донбассе.
На самое интересное, это сама фигура Мишель Бачелет. Её батя тесно работал с Сальвадоре Альенде. После проамериканского госпереворота Пиночета в Чили её батя был заключён в тюрьму, где и умер. Пиночет потом долго гнобил её семью и вместо того, чтобы затаить злобу на американцев и закалиться, Мишель постепенно перешла на сторону зла и стала агентом ЦРУ. Т.е. предала отца.
- https://t.me/OpenUkraine/11632

Друзья, Чеченская Республика налаживает тесные взаимоотношения с Донецкой и Луганской Народными Республиками. По моему поручению правительственная делегация во главе с министром ЧР по национальной политике, внешним связям, печати и информации Ахмедом Дудаевым посетила Донецкую область в рамках оказания материально-технической помощи солдатам Донбасса.
Делегацией из ЧР в распоряжение бойцов именитого батальона «Спарта» было передано 200 комплектов военного обмундирования, столько же комплектов термобелья и 100 модульных разгрузочных систем. Ранее данному батальону было передано 50 единиц техники, а также бронированный автотранспорт командиру батальона Артёму Жоге.
Своевременные поставки оснащения существенно повысят боеспособность и результативность солдат. Вопросы оперативного обеспечения бойцов всем необходимым являются для нас приоритетными.
Армии ЛНР и ДНР при помощи Вооружённых сил РФ добились значительных результатов по освобождению своих территорий от боевиков националистических формирований. Практически полностью очищена от нацистов Луганская область, также подобные прогнозы ожидаются в ближайшее время и на территории Донецкой Народной Республики.
Мы считаем своим долгом поддерживать братские республики. На протяжении восьми лет они находились под непрерывным гнётом Киева. Сегодня пришла пора кардинально изменить ситуацию в пользу украинского народа.
Кадыров: - https://t.me/RKadyrov_95/1697

Зеленский психанул и отозвал послов Украины из Грузии и Марокко, потому что эти страны не намерены помогать Украине
"Не будет оружия, не будет санкций, не будет ограничений для российского бизнеса – ищите другую работу", - заявил он в своей истеричной манере. 
КВНщик пытается стать маленьким фюрером.
- https://t.me/RVvoenkor/5922

Генштаб Украины начал обзывать правительство Лукашенко «самопровозглашенным руководством Республики Беларусь» 
Генштаб ВСУ заявил, что Белоруссия является страной агрессором в отношении Украины, так как предоставляет свою территорию и воздушное пространство для нанесения ударов, а также размещает российских военнослужащих в своих госпиталях.
- https://t.me/RVvoenkor/5923

*ВС РФ уже побили американский рекорд боевого применения ракетных вооружений, что вызвало шок в Пентагоне.*
В Минобороны США ранее говорили, что ракеты "закончатся" к 20 марта, сейчас звучат формулировки об израсходовании РФ половины запасов.
На вчерашний день, по информации Пентагона, ВС РФ использовали более 1370 ракет различного типа. 
Соединенные Штаты и коалиция при проведении операции «Буря в пустыне» 1991 года в Ираке использовали 297 крылатых ракет морского и воздушного базирования; «Лис пустыни» 1998 года (Ирак) – свыше 400; «Союзная сила» 1999 года (Югославия) – более 300; «Рассвет Одиссея» 2011 года (Ливия) – свыше 400.
#Россия
@new_militarycolumnist
- https://t.me/new_militarycolumnist/78839

*Россия сделает выводы из распространяющейся на Западе русофобии, заявил Сергей Рябков в интервью RT:*
«Мы видим, как обычные люди в разных местах, в Европе и не только, подвергаются травле просто потому, что они говорят между собой по-русски, просто потому, что у них российские паспорта. Это совершенно не стыкуется со всеми так называемыми европейскими и западными ценностями».
Замглавы МИД РФ добавил, что расистские настроения «подогреваются и в некоторой степени инспирируются правительствами и СМИ во многих европейских странах, включая, конечно же, Польшу».
- https://t.me/rt_russian/103079

*Официальный мерч МинОбороны РФ*
- https://t.me/mod_russia/13756



*Шольц отказался платить в рублях.*
Шольц в разговоре с Путиным заявил, что оплата за газ РФ будет проводиться исключительно в евро, платежи будут перечислять Газпромбанку.
Канцлер также попросил письменной информации, чтобы лучше понять процедуру.
- https://t.me/rian_ru/156390



Медведев назвал "лучшие" способы оставить Европу без газа:
+ заморозить "Северный поток" и активы ЦБ
+ отказаться от российского газа и оплаты его рублями
- https://t.me/rian_ru/156387

Financial Times так обрисовала сегодня отношение рядовых венгров к боям на Украине: «Украинцы сами накликали на себя конфликт, все время дразня медведя, в итоге Путин сказал «хватит». К тому же украинцы обижали у себя этнических венгров. И теперь мы должны им помогать?»



*"Вопрос выноса на всенародный референдум в России, Белоруссии и ряда других территорий бывшего СССР денонсации Беловежских соглашений 1991 рассматривается - как минимум, теоретически", - источник, знакомый с ситуацией*
- https://t.me/RVvoenkor/5890


*Работа боевых вертолётов ВКС РФ — эксклюзивное видео нашего военкора Сергея Белоуса. @Sergey_Belous.*
- https://t.me/rt_russian/103047

*В точку*
- https://t.me/indeec1937/5765



Путин подписал указ об обеспечении технологической независимости. 
С завтрашнего дня госзаказчикам запрещается закупать иностранный софт для критической инфраструктуры РФ без согласования с профильным ведомством.
С 2025 такие закупки будут запрещены полностью.
- https://t.me/c/1711257911/1945

*Минобороны России: вскрытые факты доказывают, что киевский режим всерьез рассматривал возможность использования биологического оружия против населения Донбасса и России, более детально о результатах анализа документов расскажем в ближайшее время*
- https://t.me/rian_ru/156371

Документы говорят о планах Киева использовать беспилотники, способные распылять смертельно опасные вещества, заявили в Минобороны России.
@rt_russian
- https://t.me/rt_russian/103055

СМИ: Минобороны Германии подготовило список вооружения на $300 млн для поставки Украине, в том числе РПГ и беспилотники, теперь его должен одобрить кабмин
@sashakots
- https://t.me/sashakots/30602

Потери Украины:
- https://t.me/mod_russia/13750



*"Если спецоперацию не довести до конца, Россия получит "мину замедленного действия" на десятилетия".*

Ситуацию на Украине @SputnikLive прокомментировал член-корреспондент Академии военных наук России Владимир Козин.
▪️ Польские отставные чиновники должны несколько раз подумать, прежде чем делать заявления по Калининграду.
▪️ Варшава желает закрепиться во Львове.
▪️ Было 3 референдума, которые показали, что люди не хотят жить под одной крышей с националистами.
Подробнее https://vk.com/video-211144754_456239255
@SputnikLive
- https://t.me/sputniklive/34312

----------


## Let_nab

*Немного интересного из Телеграм*

*Вот с кем воюем:*
Структура военно-идеологической и пропагандистской работы Минобороны Украины.



Журналистка NGS24 Мария Антюшева находится сейчас в полиции. На неё составлен административный протокол по ст. 20.3.3 КоАП за дискредитацию действий российской армии. На официальное мероприятие МВД РФ она пришла в одежде цветов флага Украины.



Корейская Samsung убрала в названии своего флагманского смартфона-раскладушки букву "Z"...


*НАПОМИНАЛКА:*







*Обычный львовянин-бандерлог переехавший в Канаду. Чем дольше от войны тем смелее, в нём больше ненависти и говна. Именно такие украинцы сейчас формируют общее мнение о них.*



*В Азербайджане слегка обмочились прочтя опрос у Делягина. Уже что-то пытались промямлить.* 



*Вот такой кружок юного авиамоделиста накрыли наши спецы близ российской границы в украинском городе Волчанск.*





*В посольстве США в России заявили о прекращении выдачи виз в США:*



Сбили два вертолёта под Мариуполем которые собирались эвакуировать командиров Азова и ВСУ.

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2415458@egNews



> Подразделения Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации, продолжая наступательные действия, взяли под полный контроль населенный пункт Золотая Нива, форсировали реку Кашлагач и закрепились на выгодном рубеже.
> 
> Продвижение за сутки составило 6 километров. Уничтожено до 60 украинских националистов, два танка, 4 БМП, 9 автомобилей различного назначения.
> 
> Подразделения Луганской Народной Республики, завершив зачистку от боевиков населенного пункта Житловка, продвинулись вперед на 5 километров и ведут бой с националистами на окраине населенного пункта Кременная.
> 
> Вечером 30 марта высокоточными крылатыми ракетами воздушного базирования уничтожены крупные базы горючего в населенных пунктах Днепропетровск, Лисичанск, Чугуев и Новомосковск, с которых осуществлялось снабжение топливом украинской группировки войск на Донбассе.
> 
> В течение ночи оперативно-тактической и беспилотной авиацией поражены 52 военных объекта Украины.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2415487@egNews



> В рамках гастрольного тура по парламентам западных стран в целях сбора оружия для «защиты Европы и демократии» Владимир Зеленский, выступая 30 марта перед депутатами норвежского Стортинга, обвинил Россию в якобы минировании моря и блокировании иностранных судов в украинских портах.
> 
> С учетом незнания Зеленским реальной обстановки за пределами Киева и деятельности своих же подчиненных, официально сообщаем.
> 
> В период с 25 февраля по 4 марта в акваториях Черного и Азовского морей остатками минно-тральных сил ВМС Украины было выставлено около 420 морских якорных мин устаревшей конструкции типа ЯМ-1, в Черном море — 370, в Азовском — 50.
> 
> В результате штормовых волнений в Черном море и из-за неудовлетворительного технического состояния произошли обрывы тросов с донными якорями у порядка 10 украинских мин.
> 
> С тех пор под воздействием ветра и поверхностных течений украинские мины свободно дрейфовали в западной части Черного моря в южном направлении.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2415531@egNews



> Подразделения войск Луганской Народной Республики продолжают наступательные действия на окраинах Северодонецка, продвинувшись за день вглубь обороны 57 отдельной мотопехотной бригады на 2 километра.
> 
> Уничтожено свыше 40 человек личного состава украинской бригады, три БМП, три автомобиля различного назначения и два полевых склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения.
> 
> Группировка войск Донецкой Народной Республики, продолжая наступление, установила контроль над частью населенного пункта Новобахмутовка. Ведет бой с подразделениями 25-й украинской воздушно-десантной бригады на окраине населенного пункта Новоселовка Вторая. За день уничтожено свыше 50 человек националистов, один танк, четыре БМП, полевой склад боеприпасов, а также колонна топливозаправщиков из пяти автомобилей.
> 
> В течение дня оперативно-тактической авиацией поражены 28 военных объектов Украины. Среди них: четыре командных пункта, три полевых склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения, четыре хранилища топлива и 6 районов сосредоточения украинской боевой техники.
> 
> Средствами противовоздушной обороны российских Воздушно-космических сил сбит в воздухе один украинский вертолет Ми-24 в 30 километрах западнее города Изюм, а также 4 украинских беспилотных летательных аппарата в районах населенных пунктов Тамарино, Лисичанск и Волноваха.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Архивы помнят всё!.. https://silavpravde.mil.ru/

----------


## Let_nab

Вообщем,  ̶ц̶е̶н̶з̶у̶р̶а̶ ̶о̶ ̶р̶о̶с̶с̶и̶й̶с̶к̶о̶й̶ ̶а̶р̶м̶и̶и̶..., или о чём это я... Нацисты, или как их там называют в официальных российских СМИ, трусливо отступают и уже заняли аэропорт Гостомель под Киевом и сфоткались у десоветизированной "Мрии".

----------


## Avia M

> о чём это я...





> Мнения военных экспертов, в том числе и западных, по этому поводу разделились. 
> Другие считают, что это «может быть отвлекающий маневр». 
> По мнению третьих, развитие ситуации под Киевом может быть связано с тем, что


С грядки не видно.

----------


## Let_nab

> С грядки не видно.


Ага! Гениально!
Это точно так же как с кремлёвской грядки с кучей этих всех экпердов все 20 лет не видели и тем самым поучаствовали взращиванию нацизма на Украине что обязательно пришлось воевать? Прям мудрецы одни на грядках!
Потом, а что говорят экперды со своих плодоносящих грядок о том, что все российские СМИ говорят о войне с нацистами и освобождением от них Украины, все новостные идут, что мол российские войска нанесли удар по нацистам, освободили от нацистов и т.д. Так а почему не называют конкретно главного фюрера этих нацистов? Что его военным преступником не называют и не возбуждают уголовное дело, а даже переговоры с ним ведут!? Может нацисты там сами по себе, а еврейский клоун Шикельгрюбер сам по себе? Или это тоже такой гениальный прорыв, пока куча народу дохнет на войнушке, чтобы выждать нужный момент!? И возникает вопрос, а какой момент по итогу то - второе пришествие занесённого недавно в Конституцию!?

----------


## Let_nab

*Новые песни российской власти в лице Пескова о старом...*

----------


## Red307

> Ага! Гениально!
> Это точно так же как с кремлёвской грядки с кучей этих всех экпердов все 20 лет не видели и тем самым поучаствовали взращиванию нацизма на Украине что обязательно пришлось воевать? Прям мудрецы одни на грядках!
> Потом, а что говорят экперды со своих плодоносящих грядок о том, что все российские СМИ говорят о войне с нацистами и освобождением от них Украины, все новостные идут, что мол российские войска нанесли удар по нацистам, освободили от нацистов и т.д. Так а почему не называют конкретно главного фюрера этих нацистов? Что его военным преступником не называют и не возбуждают уголовное дело, а даже переговоры с ним ведут!? Может нацисты там сами по себе, а еврейский клоун Шикельгрюбер сам по себе? Или это тоже такой гениальный прорыв, пока куча народу дохнет на войнушке, чтобы выждать нужный момент!? И возникает вопрос, а какой момент по итогу то - второе пришествие занесённого недавно в Конституцию!?


Дед, ты переобуваешься на ходу?

----------


## Sarmatt

Для Let_nab и подобных паникеров:

----------


## lindr

> По мнению третьих, развитие ситуации под Киевом может быть связано с тем, что


На западе Киева правильно сделали что отошли. Там ситуация была близка к Суомуссалми ver 2.0

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Битва_при_Суомуссалми

Восточнее Киева было получше, по перспектив не было никаких, ибо от Чернигова до Сум дыра никем ПОКА не занятая. Там был временной лаг примерно в две недели, потом ситуация стала бы такой же, как на Западе Киева.

----------


## AMCXXL

> Брифинг Минобороны России
> https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2415458@egNews
> 
> https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2415487@egNews
> 
> https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2415531@egNews


Спасибо, копировать больше не надо, нашел телеграм-канал, где воспроизводится военная сводка МО РФ.

Что касается украинской авиации, то самолеты еще есть?
Министерство обороны России утверждает, что сбило более 120, честно говоря, я не думаю, что у Украины было столько самолетов в полете, полк Су-27, другой МиГ-29 и немного Су-24 и Су-25.
Поэтому у Украины не должно остаться много самолетов.

----------


## Let_nab

> На западе Киева правильно сделали что отошли. Там ситуация была близка к Суомуссалми ver 2.0
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Битва_при_Суомуссалми
> 
> Восточнее Киева было получше, по перспектив не было никаких, ибо от Чернигова до Сум дыра никем ПОКА не занятая. Там был временной лаг примерно в две недели, потом ситуация стала бы такой же, как на Западе Киева.



Так речь и идёт о том, что наши "гении" из Кремля опять обосрались... Тут я даже военную тайну не выдал! И речь даже не про Суомуссалми или взятие  ̶Б̶е̶р̶л̶и̶н̶а̶ Киева!

Более того, у людей при наших коммуникациях и связях, будь то знакомые, родня или однокашники - всё друг другу передают и сообщают о ситуации, что делают или не делают. Это иностранцам что им СМИ высрут - то они и схавают, где банальные фейки прокатывают. У нас конкретно и проще с этим и понятно без Познера или Соловьева. 

Я не обсуждаю проф тонкости, дабы не оказаться под кучей статей, но тех кто в теме и работает по Украине и те - в ахуе между собой это обсуждая. К примеру, сравнение пусков и долётов до ситуации с нашими вертолётами.

Речь к тому, что после уничтожения СССР на нашей земле бойня между собой, делёжка и грабёж не заканчиваются! Конца и края этому нет! Приднестровье, Абхазия, Осетия, Чечня, Дагестан, Карабах с Арменией и Азербайджаном, Грузия, Таджикистан, Казахстан, Украина... Мало, что-то упустил? Эти бойни кого-то освободили? Нет. Что-то решили? Нет. Что-то честно поделили? Нет. Кто-то ответил за свои преступления перед страной и народом? Нет. Кто-то говорит правду? Нет. Кто-то помирился, сдружился и вместе они стали? Нет. Уже не только 15 республик разделились, но и ещё пока до отдельного независимого села не разосрутся - процесс не останавливается.... 
Вот и сейчас перед очередной бойней говорили одно, а потом переобулись и уже говорят другое. Так от чего на Украину то пошли? Вы украинские города видели? Мелитополь? Там людям какое счастье принесли? Кто и за что счастливчикам крышу над головой вернёт? Сбербанк кабальными кредитами и ипотеками?

Вот понятно было при Советах! Интернациональная помощь братскому народу! Будь то Испании, Монголии, Вьетнама, Лаоса, Йемена, Кубы, Кореи или Афганистана и т.д. Интернациональная! Хоть помнят бывшие советские люди, что это и как это? Ведь реально то народы освобождали и помогали. Не пустое слово. РЕАЛЬНО!!! Хотя да, в горбачёвское время появились отдельные персонажи которые так и не поняли. Среди наших интернационалистов в Испании - подобных непонятливых не было. Я даже видел одного кто там в Афгане участвовал, но тупо так и не понял для чего, но наводящий вопрос сколько будет 2Х2 сразу дал ответ в адекватности этого воина-интернационалиста. Даже как там антисоветской ложью не обгадили нашу интернациональную помощь афганскому народу, но любой мыслящий человек сравнит эту нашу помощь, с экспортом американской демократии и свободы афганскому народу - и поймёт правду и реальность. Там в Афгане без агитаторов-комсомольцев поняли, и те кто бездумно или за американское бабло против нас воевал - поняли на своей шкуре кто есть кто, что мы им несли и что несли им и их детям пиндосы. А сейчас денацификация и демилитаризация Украины! Да сейчас Запад столько вооружения туда напхал, что до второго пришествия их разоружать придётся. Причём этот путь караванов с оружием из НАТО даже не перекрывают. Сил нет или стратегического ума? В Афгане вполне успешно справлялись без беспилотников и Калибров. Просачивались, но не так же как по Белгороду! 

Как и вопрос по продаже газа за рубли. Какие рубли? Фантики? Большевички придя к власти и то сразу золотой червонец сделали, а сейчас газ за рубли продавать - всё равно что за фантики. Куда их? За фантиками ничего нет! Саудовская Аравия продаёт свою нефть за золото. Качнули нефть за рубеж - завезли себе золото. Поэтому их нацвалюта самая дорогая в мире и самая стабильная. И банк у них государственный, а не куча "рогов и копыт". Каждый гражданин при рождении получает золотой счёт в госбанке, на которой постоянно перечисляют золотой эквивалент от торговли нефтью. Пользоваться счётом можно только при совершеннолетии и тратить на учёбу, жильё, лечение и т.д.. Знаете это? А у нас? Вот смотрю официальный Указ президента на офсайте Кремля... 
Вот Указ:
- http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...=2&rangeSize=1

Вот ссылки в открытых источниках, совсем не жёлтых, а офф за 2021 год конец года:
"Путин разрешил оставлять на Западе доходы от вывоза золота, металлов и зерна": - https://www.finanz.ru/novosti/valyut...rna-1030559872
Там выдержка: "По итогам прошлого года экспорт золота из России вырос на 160% после того, как в апреле ЦБ РФ прекратил закупки драгметалла в резервы, а правительство начало выдавать производителям генеральные лицензии на экспорт, де-факто разрешая вывозить все золото, что добывается в стране. (!!!!!)
К вывозу активно подключились банки, копившие слитки в хранилищах, и за год экспорт золота достиг 320 тонн, превысив внутреннюю добычу (290 тонн)."

Вот ещё ссылка декабрь 2021 года:
"Из России вывезли почти все добытое золото в Лондон" - https://kapital-rus.ru/articles/arti...loto_v_london/

Продолжать? Это гениальность такая у наших кремлёвских рыночникоф!? Знаете что в итоге произошло с российскими золото-валютными вызенными бохатствами? Про санкции слышали? Думаете вернут? А товарищ Сталин тоже всё золото вывозил и замки с дворцами и футбольными командами по Лондонам и Ниццам скупал? Если бы он такое делал, то мы бы как и сейчас не только Киев не взяли бы, но и про Берлин речи и не было бы....

А заметили как на Западе всё тоже обвалилось!? Оказывается они за счёт России живут! За счёт нас живут в прямом смысле! Так теперь наглядно видно, что загнивал их Запад! Загнивал реально! Не врали замполиты! И когда СССР уничтожили - они получили огромный рынок сбыта своего "стеклянного" хлама, уничтожили своего главного конкурента, получили все ресурсы и рабов, получили всё, что советский народ построил - разграбили и за счёт этого выжили, укрепили и расширили свой империализм и живут сейчас. Только за счёт СССР западный империализм и выжил. Паразитами были, всегда идя к нам с войной за наши ресурсы - паразитами и остались, пытаясь всучить нам свои стеклянные бусы за наше золото. А что, эти наши сейчас у власти этого не знали и историю не учили? Странно! Вроде там и бывшие учившие Научный коммунизм, в котором об этом по полочкам разложено, высокие должности занимают... Хотя, это они же и рассказывают, что СССР "развалился" потамушто обанкротился. Обанкротился, Карл! Обанкротился, что до сих пор банкротят и не обанкротят вместе с Западом!  

А вот курс у нас рубля сейчас реальный? Я что-то зашёл сегодня в магазин и обалдел от цен. Вроде по началу войны скакнули с курсом заоблачно. Потом чуть снизились, и хотя курс якобы вернулся к довоенному (ну чуть повыше) но по ценникам в магазине и вот сейчас пришедшей мне коммуналке - реально повысились по некоторым товарам в полтора, два и в три раза, но по-любасу не по официальному курсу. Про то, как у нас пенсию компенсируют так, что она становится с каждым годом ещё меньше - я ранее на соседней ветке поскладывал на своём примере. Так сейчас вот у меня с этой прибавкой, которую нам военпенсам дали в начале года - пенсия стала ещё меньше, чем была у меня в прошлом году, хоть в сравнению с долларием хоть с ценами на картошку или сахаром, которые я сейчас ещё меньше со своей прибавкой могу купить... Может ограбили всех наших пенсионеров тем, что всё золото вывезли и своим ничего не оставили? Все это наше золото в их медицину, в их образование, в их науку, их пенсионерам, в их армию и рабочие места вложили? Не в свои, а в Запад? Или это не то - это другое, наоборот обогатили нас духовно сжатым воздухом? За безмозглых идиотов считают? При этом берёт "гордость" - когда в наши российские порты наши олигархи сейчас прячут от международных санкций свои миллиардные честно заработанные яхты! Красота посудины! Так что вроде сомнения у меня в реальности цены фантиков....

А может лучше порассказать про тупых совков, коммуняк, мешающего всем Ленина, кровавого Сталина с репрессиями - у которых всё просто и понятно было кто враг народа, кто жировал и паразитировал, куда комиссары девали награбленное честно заработанное у барыг и как нам врали про светлое будущее всех обманув рассказывая про ужосы капитализма, про тупость краснозадых что не совали в продукты химию и за фальсификат в Гулаг, за свои утюги и самолёты хоть и тяжёлые, но надёжные!? За это ведь статьи нет..., в отличии...

Хотя вот любопытное видео от экспертов в ахуе, от того же Подоляка, которого наши пропагандисты с телека цитируют, а что действительно острое у него - умалчивают. Так может лучше про тупых всех обманувших большевичков рассказывать - моривших народ, которые как приходили куда - сразу народную власть устанавливали, Советы, порядок наводили и жизнь людям, а не криминалу и барыгам-рыночникам шоколадную устраивали!? Причём жизнями своими за правду и справедливость для народа платили! Мне может тоже за эту десоветизацию и декоммунизацию наградку дадут? 

Вот Подоляка про власть на местах, про освобождение, про переговоры - про всё! Наболело! Где, лять, эти гении, успешные рыночники-менеджеры с опытом 30 лет у власти огромной страны и клеймящие на каждом шагу большевиков за ошибки и жертвы (хотя за эти 30 мирных лет жертв от своих уже перевалило больше чем в Великую Отечественную от оккупантов), и которым эти 30 лет Ленин всё мешает рубль сделать стабильным, промышленность свою построить и с соседями мирно и вместе жить!? Или эти наши гении умеют только грабить, врать, обогащать себя и свою родню с друзьями, перепродавать и обсераться!? Кто ответит на простые вопросы!? Риторические, но которыми уже все походу озадачились не на шутку...

----------


## Let_nab

Тоже вот интересное видео с экскурсом в историю о том, кто всё же создавал независимую Украину, признавал её независимость, создавал их армию и из кого, кто их союзники,  а так же о том как Ленин и большевики первыми денацифицировали и демилитаризовали эту самостийную Украину, как это делали и как это сделали, причём имея помимо Украины ещё несколько фронтов с иностранными интервентами и контрой в лице Белой Армии и разных бандитов.
Так же там же рассказывает - кто и с чьего опять эти националисты появились на Украине.  
Посмотрите и послушайте - многое станет понятно, в частности и про враньё некоторых персонажей. Тем более Ютуб скоро прикроют:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пишут, что под Изюмом сбили нашу Сушку.

----------


## Red307

> Пишут, что под Изюмом сбили нашу Сушку.


Су-35.
Есть подробное видео обломков.

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2415981@egNews



> Группировка войск Донецкой Народной Республики, развивая наступление, овладела укрепленным районом и освободила населенный пункт Новобахмутовка. В ходе боев уничтожено до роты 25-й воздушно-десантной бригады противника.
> 
> Подразделения милиции Луганской Народной Республики продвинулись на глубину 2 километра и блокировали населенный пункт Новотошковское с востока и юга.
> 
> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжали нанесение ударов по объектам военной инфраструктуры Украины. Ночью 4 апреля в районе города Лисичанск в результате авиационного удара уничтожен пункт управления 24-й отдельной механизированной бригады украинских вооруженных сил и расположенные рядом склады с боеприпасами, вооружением и военной техникой. В результате нанесенного 3 апреля удара по аэродрому Баловное, в пригороде Николаева, подтверждено уничтожение трех вертолетов украинских вооруженных сил. Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны сбиты в воздухе шесть беспилотных летательных аппаратов в районах населенных пунктов Николаев, Херсон, Кураховка, Индустриальное, Великая Новоселка.
> 
> В течение ночи оперативно-тактической авиацией ВКС России поражены 14 военных объектов Украины. Среди них – два пункта управления, две пусковые установки зенитных ракетных комплексов «Бук-М1» в районах Красногорка и Верхнеторецкое, одна артиллерийская батарея, два склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения и боеприпасов и три склада горючего, а также 6 опорных пунктов и районов сосредоточения боевой техники ВСУ.
> 
> Всего с начала проведения специальной военной операции уничтожены: 125 самолетов, 91 вертолет, 392 беспилотных летательных аппарата, 226 зенитных ракетных комплексов, 1936 танков и других боевых бронированных машин, 211 установок реактивной системы залпового огня, 833 орудия полевой артиллерии и миномета, а также 1810 единиц специальной военной автомобильной техники.


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2416039@egNews



> Подразделения Народной милиции Луганской Республики, продолжая наступление, за день продвинулись на два километра и блокировали населенные пункты Новотошковское, Боровское и Метелкино.
> 
> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжали нанесение ударов по объектам военной инфраструктуры Украины.
> 
> В течение дня оперативно-тактической авиацией ВКС России поражены 17 военных объектов Украины. Среди них: два командных пункта и узла связи, два склада боеприпасов и одно хранилище топлива, а также 11 опорных пунктов и районов сосредоточения украинских войск.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны сбиты в воздухе два беспилотных летательных аппарата в районе населенного пункта Северодонецк.
> 
> Всего с начала проведения специальной военной операции уничтожены: 125 самолетов, 91 вертолет, 394 беспилотных летательных аппарата, 226 зенитных ракетных комплексов, 1948 танков и других боевых бронированных машин, 212 установок реактивных систем залпового огня, 838 орудий полевой артиллерии и минометов, а также 1842 единицы специальной военной автомобильной техники.

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2416197@egNews



> Группировка войск Луганской Народной Республики продолжает наступление на позиции украинской 24-й отдельной механизированной бригады и ведет бой на восточной окраине населенного пункта Новотошковское.
> 
> На Северодонецком направлении подразделения Луганской Народной Республики прорвали оборону 57-го мотопехотной бригады ВСУ, уничтожив до 50 человек личного состава и 9 единиц бронетехники, и ведут бой на северной окраине населенного пункта Замуловка.
> 
> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают нанесение ударов по объектам военной инфраструктуры Украины.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования в районах населенных пунктов Золочев и Чугуев уничтожен командный пункт подразделения территориальной обороны, хранилище топлива и завод по ремонту бронетанковой техники.
> 
> В течение дня оперативно-тактической авиацией ВКС России и ракетными войсками поражены 33 военных объекта Украины.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2416088@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции на Украине.
> 
> Вечером 4 апреля высокоточным оружием большой дальности морского базирования в районе города Очаков уничтожен Центр подготовки украинских сил специальных операций, использовавшийся в том числе для размещения иностранных наемников.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования уничтожено четыре хранилища топлива для снабжения группировок украинских войск в районах населенных пунктов Кременец, Черкасы, Запорожье и Новомосковск.
> 
> В течение ночи оперативно-тактической авиацией ВКС России и ракетными войсками поражены 134 военных объекта Украины. Среди них: восемь командных пунктов и узлов связи, один радиолокатор подсвета и наведения зенитного ракетного комплекса С-300, одна пусковая установка ракетного комплекса «Точка-У», шесть складов с боеприпасами и два склада горючего, а также 85 опорных пунктов и районов сосредоточения украинской боевой техники.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны сбиты в воздухе четыре беспилотных летательных аппарата в районах населенных пунктов Чернобаевка, Индустриальная, Гурты и Нижняя Крынка.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

> Су-35.


Фотографии https://lostarmour.info/aflosses/

----------


## GK21

Странно, что планер совершенно не деформирован и не разрушен после падения, словно самолёт сгорел на старте, или удачно приземлился на вынужденную. Если бы не пожар, то он выглядел бы практически целым..

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2416348@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами наземного базирования в Донецкой области уничтожены: командный пункт украинской 56 отдельной мотопехотной бригады в районе населенного пункта Новогродовка, а также база националистов в населенном пункте Гродовка.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования в Харьковской области уничтожена топливная база в районе населенного пункта Чугуев, с которой осуществлялись поставки горючего для техники украинских войск.
> 
> Кроме того, на железнодорожной станции Лозовая в Харьковской области уничтожено скопление военной техники и вооружения зарубежного производства, поставленного для снабжения украинских вооруженных сил.
> 
> В течение дня оперативно-тактической авиацией ВКС России поражены 34 военных объекта Украины.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2416257@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Утром 6 апреля высокоточными ракетами воздушного и наземного базирования уничтожены пять баз хранения горюче-смазочных материалов в районах населенных пунктов Радехов, Казатин, Просяная, Николаев и Новомосковск. С данных объектов осуществлялось снабжение топливом военной техники группировок украинских войск в районах Харькова, Николаева и на Донбассе.
> 
> В течение ночи оперативно-тактической авиацией ВКС России и ракетными войсками поражены 24 военных объекта Украины. Среди них: зенитный ракетный комплекс «Оса-АКМ», пять складов материально-технического обеспечения, а также 11 опорных пунктов и районов сосредоточения боевой техники украинских войск.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны сбиты в воздухе четыре беспилотных летательных аппарата в районах населенных пунктов Бердянск, Горняк, Уванское и Чернобаевка.
> 
> Всего с начала проведения специальной военной операции уничтожены: 125 самолетов, 93 вертолета, 407 беспилотных летательных аппаратов, 227 зенитных ракетных комплексов, 1981 танк и другие боевые бронированные машины, 215 установок реактивных систем залпового огня, 854 орудия полевой артиллерии и миномета, а также 1882 единицы специальной военной автомобильной техники.

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2416490@egNews



> Группировка войск российских вооруженных сил, развивая наступление, полностью блокировала населенный пункт НОВОМИХАЙЛОВКА и приступила к его зачистке от националистов.
> 
> Преследуя отходящие подразделения 54-ой механизированной бригады украинских войск, подразделения российских вооруженных сил также блокировали населенный пункт УГЛЕДАР и сейчас ведут бой за его освобождение от националистов.
> 
> За день в данном районе уничтожено до усиленной мотопехотной роты и танковый взвод украинских войск.
> 
> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают нанесение ударов по объектам военной инфраструктуры Украины.
> 
> В течение дня высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования нанесен удар по скоплению украинской военной техники на железнодорожной станции НОВОГРАД-ВОЛЫНСКИЙ Житомирской области. В результате удара уничтожены резервы, предназначенные для переброски группировке украинских войск на Донбассе.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2416403@egNews



> Подразделения войск Донецкой Народной Республики, продолжая наступление, полностью зачистили от националистов населенный пункт Сладкое.
> 
> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжали нанесение ударов по объектам военной инфраструктуры Украины.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного и морского базирования в течение ночи уничтожены четыре базы хранения горюче-смазочных материалов в районах населенных пунктов Николаев, Запорожье, Харьков и Чугуев, с которых осуществлялось снабжение топливом украинских группировок войск под Харьковом, Николаевом и в Донбассе.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической авиацией ВКС России поражены 29 военных объектов Украины.
> 
> Среди них: два командных пункта, радиолокатор подсветки целей и наведения зенитной ракетной системы С-300 в районе Курахово, семь артиллерийских батарей, склад ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения и боеприпасов, а также 10 опорных пунктов и районов сосредоточения украинской боевой техники.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Архивы помнят всё!.. https://pravdazanami.mil.ru/

----------


## Avia M

Российскими средствами ПВО в районе населенного пункта Новомихайловка сбит в воздухе украинский самолет Су-27.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/1432903...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2416844@egNews
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2416784@egNews
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2416743@egNews
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2416676@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2416980@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции на Украине.
> 
> Днем 11 апреля в районе населенного пункта Часов Яр Донецкой области авиационным ракетным комплексом «Кинжал» уничтожен заглубленный, хорошо защищенный командный пункт группировки украинских войск на Донбассе.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования в районе населенного пункта Селидово Донецкой области уничтожены: украинская пусковая установка тактического ракетного комплекса «Точка-У», две установки реактивных систем залпового огня в подземном укрытии, два замаскированных скопления военной техники и вооружения и до 40 человек украинских националистов.
> 
> В районе населенного пункта Новогродовка Донецкой области уничтожен базовый лагерь нацистов террористической организации «Правый сектор».
> 
> В течение дня высокоточными ракетами наземного базирования в районах населенных пунктов Попасная, Новозвановка и Золотое Донецкой области уничтожены: командно-наблюдательный пункт батальона, три ротных опорных пункта, две ротные тактические группы украинской 24-й механизированной бригады и бригады территориальной обороны, а также два места скопления личного состава, вооружения и военной техники.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2416924@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции на Украине.
> 
> В воскресенье 10 апреля высокоточными ракетами морского базирования «Калибр» на южной окраине города Днепропетровск уничтожена укрытая в ангаре техника зенитного ракетного дивизиона С-300, поставленного киевскому режиму одной из европейских стран. Поражены в том числе четыре пусковые установки С-300 и до 25 человек личного состава украинских вооруженных сил.
> 
> В течение ночи высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования в районе населенного пункта Великая Новосёловка уничтожена база ремонта вооружения и военной техники украинских сил противовоздушной обороны, в том числе зенитные ракетные комплексы «Бук-М1» и «Оса-АКМ».
> 
> Также в районах населенных пунктов Николаев и Жовтневое уничтожены два склада боеприпасов, а в районе Успеновки радиолокатор подсвета и наведения зенитного ракетного комплекса С-300.
> 
> В результате нанесения высокоточных ударов в районах населенных пунктов Воздвиженка-2 и Ивановка Донецкой области уничтожено девять танков, пять самоходных артиллерийских установок 2С3 «Акация», пять реактивных систем залпового огня БМ-21 «Град» и более 60 националистов.
> ...

----------


## Sarmatt

Источник: в Одессе начала работать группа НАТО по мониторингу за российскими кораблями
По словам источника, цель группы - "не допустить высадки российского десанта в Одесской области и выдавать целеуказание местонахождения российских военных кораблей для наведения украинских ПКР "Нептун".
https://ria.ru/20220412/nato-1783086...medium=desktop

Похоже уже на прямое вмешательство НАТО.

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2417105@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции на Украине.
> 
> В районе населенного пункта Попасная Луганской области российскими артиллерийскими подразделениями нанесены огневые удары по шести опорным пунктам подразделений 24-й украинской отдельной механизированной бригады.
> 
> В результате ударов уничтожено более 120 человек личного состава соединения, одиннадцать единиц бронетехники и четырнадцать автомобилей различного назначения.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической авиацией ВКС России поражены 38 военных объектов Украины.
> 
> Среди них: склад боеприпасов Тошковка в Луганской области, а также 8 районов сосредоточения украинской боевой техники в населенных пунктах Глазуновка, Пятигорское и Пришиб Харьковской области.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2417039@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции на Украине.
> 
> В течение ночи высокоточными ракетами воздушного и морского базирования были уничтожены: склад боеприпасов и защищенный ангар с украинской авиационной техникой на военном аэродроме Староконстантинов в Хмельницкой области, а также склад боеприпасов в районе населенного пункта Гавриловка Киевской области.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической авиацией ВКС России поражены 32 военных объекта Украины. Среди них: в районе Новомихайловки – зенитный ракетный комплекс «Бук-М1», в районе Золотаревки – радиолокатор подсвета и наведения зенитного ракетного комплекса С-300, а также один командный пункт и 18 районов сосредоточения украинской боевой техники.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны сбиты в воздухе два беспилотных летательных аппарата в районах населенных пунктов Бердянск и Мелитополь.
> 
> Всего с начала проведения специальной военной операции уничтожены: 130 самолетов, 99 вертолетов, 244 зенитных ракетных комплекса, 443 беспилотных летательных аппарата, 2139 танков и других боевых бронированных машин, 241 установка реактивных систем залпового огня, 917 орудий полевой артиллерии и минометов, а также 2046 единиц специальной военной автомобильной техники.
> ...

----------


## Антоха

Статья очень односторонняя по подаче информации о противнике, но для общего анализа потерь можно взять за основу

https://militarizm.su/vojna-na-ukrai...s-rosciej.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Судя по фото Су-24М 7-й бригады тактической авиации был сбит в первые дни операции, 27 февраля 2022 г. в небе над Бучей у с. Березовка. Экипаж в составе м-ра Руслана Белоуса и к-на Романа Донгалюка погиб.

Борт 77, номер 1041653.

----------


## stream

> Судя по фото Су-24М 7-й бригады тактической авиации был сбит в первые дни операции, 27 февраля 2022 г. в небе над Бучей у с. Березовка. Экипаж в составе м-ра Руслана Белоуса и к-на Романа Донгалюка погиб.
> 
> Борт 77, номер 1041653.


а на картинке -Су-24МР  77белый

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2417276@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции на Украине.
> 
> В городе Мариуполь полностью освобожден от боевиков нацистского формирования «Азов» морской торговый порт.
> 
> Все заложники, удерживавшиеся нацистами на судах в порту, в том числе иностранных, освобождены.
> 
> Остатки находящихся в городе подразделений украинских войск и нацистов «Азова», блокированы и лишены возможности вырваться из окружения.
> 
> В течение дня высокоточным оружием уничтожены 36 объектов противника. Среди них:
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2417211@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции на Украине.
> 
> В течение ночи высокоточными ракетами морского и воздушного базирования в районах населенных пунктов Садовое и Чуднов уничтожены два крупных склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения украинских войск. Также на военном аэродроме Миргород уничтожены четыре украинских вертолета – два Ми-24 и два Ми-8.   Оперативно-тактической авиацией ВКС России поражены 46 военных объектов Украины. Среди них: два пункта управления и радиолокационная станция в районе Боровое, две установки реактивных систем залпового огня, а также 4 района сосредоточения украинской боевой техники в районах Боровое и Пески-Радьковское.   Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны сбиты в воздухе два беспилотных летательных аппарата над населенным пунктом Афанасьевка.  
> 
> Ракетными войсками и артиллерией поражено 693 цели противника, из них: 676 скопления личного состава и техники, 11 пунктов управления, 5 складов материально-технического обеспечения. Всего с начала проведения специальной военной операции уничтожены: 130 самолетов, 103 вертолета, 244 зенитных ракетных комплекса, 447 беспилотных летательных аппаратов, 2169 танков и других боевых бронированных машин, 243 установки реактивных систем залпового огня, 931 орудие полевой артиллерии и миномет, а также 2076 единиц специальной военной автомобильной техники.  
> 
> В городе Мариуполь, в районе металлургического комбината имени Ильича, в результате успешных наступательных действий российских вооруженных сил и подразделений милиции Донецкой Народной Республики, добровольно сложили оружие и сдались в плен 1026 украинских военнослужащих 36-й бригады морской пехоты. Среди сдавшихся военнослужащих украинских вооруженных сил 162 офицера, а также 47 военнослужащих женского пола. Ста пятидесяти одному раненому украинскому военнослужащему 36-й бригады морской пехоты на месте была оказана первичная медицинская помощь, после чего все они были доставлены в городскую больницу Мариуполя для лечения.

----------


## Red307

Что-то в сводках МО нет ничего про Черноморский флот.

----------


## Avia M

"Крейсер "Москва" сохраняет плавучесть. Основное ракетное вооружение не повреждено. Экипаж крейсера был эвакуирован на находящиеся в районе корабли Черноморского флота", — подчеркнули в ведомстве.
В Минобороны добавили, что очаг возгорания удалось локализовать, открытого горения нет, взрывы боеприпасов прекратились. Сейчас специалисты работают над буксировкой корабля в порт и устанавливают причины ЧП.

https://ria.ru/20220414/kreyser-1783...medium=desktop

----------


## Red307

МОСКВА, 14 апреля. /ТАСС/. Ракетный крейсер "Москва" затонул при буксировке в пункт назначения в условиях шторма из-за повреждений корпуса, полученных из-за пожара от детонации боезапаса. Об этом сообщили в четверг в Минобороны РФ.

"При буксировке крейсера "Москва" в порт назначения из-за повреждений корпуса, полученных в ходе пожара от детонации боезапаса, корабль потерял остойчивость. В условиях штормового волнения моря корабль затонул", - сообщили в военном ведомстве.

Там добавили, что, как и сообщалось ранее, экипаж крейсера был эвакуирован на находившиеся в районе корабли Черноморского флота.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14383383

----------


## APKAH

По "Москве" - складывается мнение что произошла хорошо спланированная атака...в начале Байрактары кружили в районе, команда корабля (операторы РЛС, РЭБ, ПВО) были отвлечены на противодействие этим БПЛА...шторм, ночь, помехи и тут бах в левый борт что-то "прилетело", произошла детонация боеприпасов...был подан сигнал SOS, запеленгованный ближайшими странами...в непосредственной близости находилось ещё 4 судна ВМФ ЧФ...между тем во время ЧП, сутки назад, на территории восточной Румынии работал американский морской-шпион P-8 Poseidon.

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2417395@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции на Украине.
> 
> В течение дня оперативно-тактической авиацией поражены 7 военных объектов Украины.
> 
> Среди них: в районе Приволье склад ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения; в районах Великая Новоселка, Теминовка, Ивановка, Краматорск и Богородичное шесть районов скопления живой силы и бронетехники украинских 54-й отдельной механизированной и 128-й горной штурмовой бригад.
> 
> Ракетными войсками и артиллерией поражены 132 объекта, в том числе: 8 пунктов управления, 110 опорных пунктов и районов скопления живой силы, 4 артиллерийских батареи, склад боеприпасов.
> 
> Всего с начала проведения специальной военной операции уничтожены: 131 самолет, 104 вертолета, 245 зенитных ракетных комплексов, 448 беспилотных летательных аппаратов, 2188 танков и других боевых бронированных машин, 248 установок реактивных систем залпового огня, 957 орудий полевой артиллерии и минометов, а также 2088 единиц специальной военной автомобильной техники.


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2417336@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции на Украине.
> 
> В течение ночи 14 апреля высокоточным оружием уничтожены 12 объектов противника. В том числе: в населенных пунктах Великая Михайловка и Богатырь – два склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения украинских войск; на аэродроме Днепр уничтожены украинский истребитель МиГ-29, вертолет Ми-8 и беспилотный летательный аппарат «Байрактар ТБ-2».
> 
> Оперативно-тактической авиацией за сутки поражены 48 военных объектов Украины. Среди них: два пункта управления, радиолокационная станция, две позиции реактивной системы залпового огня, артиллерийская батарея, шесть складов ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения, а также 48 районов сосредоточения украинской боевой техники.
> 
> Ракетными войсками и артиллерией поражены 770 объектов, в том числе 9 пунктов управления, 101 опорный пункт, 548 районов скопления живой силы и огневых средств ВСУ, 110 огневых позиций артиллерии, зенитный ракетный комплекс С-300 и склад боеприпасов.
> 
> Всего с начала проведения специальной военной операции уничтожены: 131 самолет, 104 вертолета, 245 зенитных ракетных комплексов, 448 беспилотных летательных аппаратов, 2179 танков и других боевых бронированных машин, 248 установок реактивных систем залпового огня, 944 орудия полевой артиллерии и миномета, а также 2088 единиц специальной военной автомобильной техники.
> ...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Сбитая украинская машина, Изюм.
Это Су-24?

----------


## Red307

Сегодня в новостях говорили про су-25

----------


## stream

> Сбитая украинская машина, Изюм.
> Это Су-24?


Су-24М...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Спасибо!
Подготовка к подрыву вертолёта Ка-52 армейской авиации ВКС РФ, севшего на вынужденную после поражения от ПЗРК противника. Киевская обл., 2022 г.

----------


## Сухой YYDS

Хорошо.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пожар на крейсере "Москва" ЧФ ВМФ РФ перед его затоплением.

----------


## Антоха

В результате просмотра агитационного видео под названием "Купи мені літак / Buy me a fighter jet UA", удалось идентифицировать два заминусованных самолёта со стоянки хранения МиГ-29 114 БрТА аэродром Ивано-Франковск.  

 

Есть ещё ощущение, что в кино снялся борт №*34*, но это не точно...

----------


## stream

в репортаже о двух сбитых МиГ-29, и Су-25 прикрепили фотку сбитого ранее в Изюме Су-24М

----------


## Avia M

Пасквиль от 2016 года.  

Ныне, имя Героя Советского Союза Ивана Ильича Бабака присвоено Су-27 ВВС РОССИИ.                                                                                                              
Поучительная история для "дикамунизаторов".

----------


## Red307

> Пасквиль от 2016 года.  
> 
> Ныне, имя Героя Советского Союза Ивана Ильича Бабака присвоено Су-27 ВВС РОССИИ.                                                                                                              
> Поучительная история для "дикамунизаторов".


В чем заключается "поучение"?

----------


## Сухой YYDS

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2417834@egNews
Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.

Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования в течение ночи уничтожены 16 украинских военных объектов. В том числе: пять командных пунктов противника, хранилище топлива, три склада боеприпасов, а также личный состав и военная техника, сосредоточенные в районах населенных пунктов Барвенково, Гуляйполе, Камышеваха, Зеленое Поле, Великомихайловка и Николаев.

Оперативно-тактической авиацией ВКС России нанесены удары по 108 районам сосредоточения личного состава и украинской военной техники.

Кроме того, в районе Буда ракетой «воздух-воздух» сбит украинский беспилотный летательный аппарат.

Армейской авиацией уничтожено восемь танков и других боевых бронированных машин, а также до роты живой силы противника в районах Пашково, Веселое и Ильичевка.

Ракетными войсками нанесены удары высокоточными ракетами наземного базирования «Искандер». Уничтожены четыре склада вооружения и украинской военной техники, а также три района сосредоточения живой силы противника у населенных пунктов Попасная, Ямполь и Крамоторск.

Российские артиллерийские подразделения в течении ночи нанесли удары по 315 объектам украинских войск. Поражены: 18 пунктов управления, 22 артиллерийские батареи, зенитный ракетный комплекс «Оса-АКМ», а также 275 опорных пунктов и районов сосредоточения живой силы противника.

Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны сбиты в воздухе три украинских боевых самолета: два истребителя МиГ-29 в районе населенного пункта Изюм и один Су-25 в районе Авдеевки.

Также сбиты в воздухе 11 украинских беспилотных летательных аппаратов в районах населенных пунктов Климово, Невельское, Новотроицкое, Изюм, Пантелеймоновка, Сладководное, Ясное. Перехвачены 10 крупнокалиберных реактивных снарядов, выпущенных украинскими реактивными системами залпового огня по населенному пункту Чернобаевка.

Всего с начала проведения специальной военной операции уничтожены: 139 самолетов, 483 беспилотных летательных аппарата, 250 зенитных ракетных комплексов, 2326 танков и других боевых бронированных машин, 254 установки реактивных систем залпового огня, 1004 орудия полевой артиллерии и миномета, а также 2184 единицы специальной военной автомобильной техники.

----------


## Сухой YYDS

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2417834@egNews
高精度空射导弹在夜间摧毁了 16 个乌克兰军事设施。其中包括：五个

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2417834@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования в течение ночи уничтожены 16 украинских военных объектов. В том числе: пять командных пунктов противника, хранилище топлива, три склада боеприпасов, а также личный состав и военная техника, сосредоточенные в районах населенных пунктов Барвенково, Гуляйполе, Камышеваха, Зеленое Поле, Великомихайловка и Николаев.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической авиацией ВКС России нанесены удары по 108 районам сосредоточения личного состава и украинской военной техники.
> 
> Кроме того, в районе Буда ракетой «воздух-воздух» сбит украинский беспилотный летательный аппарат.
> 
> Армейской авиацией уничтожено восемь танков и других боевых бронированных машин, а также до роты живой силы противника в районах Пашково, Веселое и Ильичевка.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2417905@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Утром 18 апреля высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России в районе Львова нанесен удар по 124-му объединенному центру обеспечения тыла командования сил логистики украинских войск. Уничтожен логистический центр и находившиеся в нём крупные партии иностранного вооружения, поступившие за последние 6 дней на Украину от США и европейских стран.
> 
> Кроме того, в районе населенного пункта Васильков Киевской области уничтожен крупный склад боеприпасов. 
> 
> В течение дня высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования воздушно-космических сил России уничтожены 16 военных объектов Украины.
> 
> Среди них: два пункта управления, два опорных пункта подразделений украинских войск, а также места сосредоточения личного состава и военной техники противника в районах населенных пунктов Попасная, Барвенково и Красный Лиман. 
> ...

----------


## OKA

> Интересно, какая украинская в 1944...


Может не про 1944г. хотели отлить в граниты, а вот это "калоризовать", постирав кресты? 

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/743562.html

----------


## Red307

> Может не про 1944г. хотели отлить в граниты, а вот это "калоризовать", постирав кресты? 
> 
> https://afirsov.livejournal.com/743562.html


Т-64бм, БТР-3, 4... Не?

Они из без Лео неплохо раскатали "вторую армию мира".

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Т-64бм, БТР-3, 4... Не?
> 
> Они из без Лео неплохо раскатали "вторую армию мира".


И что тогда воздушная тревога по все незалежной?

----------


## OKA

> И что тогда воздушная тревога по всей незалежной?



Может быть это победные марши?))

Этот неоднозначный "дочь офицера" неоднократно ранее разными форумчанами посылался в известном направлении)) 

А при затянувшемся отсутствии своего доппельгангера, опять взялся за метание какашек во власти  "недемократической" России, на фоне "демократических" Англий и пр. Уркаин)) 

Особенно на Украине, с 2004г., особенно с 2014г. большие горы "демократии" навалены)) Медведчук не даст соврать. Если отпустят. 

Ну а про армию и условные "полимеры" - дык всё по методичкам, например))

" Лживые щиты — на оставленном заводе Ильича в Мариуполе обнаружены методички ЦИПсО, как убедить симпатизирующих РФ украинцев не верить «варварской и слабой России»

Readovka ознакомилась с документами, обнаруженными на заводе Ильича в Мариуполе. «Слабость», «демонизация» — на данных фейковых тезисах была составлена очередная «зомби-методичка» центра пропаганды киевского режима. Как указывается в найденных документах, появившихся в распоряжении Readovka, убеждать мирных граждан планировалось с помощью давления на определенные клавиши.

С украинцами, которые могут тайно симпатизировать России и ВС РФ, предлагалось работать несколько иначе. Основной посыл — в соседней стране все плохо, санкции убили экономику, нечего есть, российское государство скоро развалится на удельные княжества.

При этом, как следует из методички СБУ, всем украинцам в обязательном порядке необходимо было «вдалбливать» в голову, что Армия РФ несет чудовищные потери и со дня на день выкинет белый флаг, оставит Донбасс и даже вернет Крым.". 

https://t.me/readovkanews/31354 

По наводке :

https://t.me/boris_rozhin/43558

Вот прям таки от нечего делать, вопреки Конституции, понесли Крым на блюдечке торчкам))
 Тут как бы соседям Калининградским не пришлось разъяснять, что хамить и угрожать блокадами нехорошо, может плохо для их государственности закончится. Выбора не оставят... 
И Балтика может случайно, как говорил известный политик, перестанет быть безъядерной зоной. Во всех смыслах. 

Буржуины что-то в конец оборзели, и нюх потеряли))

----------


## Red307

> И что тогда воздушная тревога по все незалежной?


В стране проводят "специальную операцию". Может поэтому?

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2418046@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В результате удара высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования поражены два опорных пункта в районе Калиново-Попасное и шесть районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники противника в районах Мирное, Славянск и Попасное.
> 
> Уничтожено до 180 человек личного состава и 15 единиц бронетехники.
> 
> Также в районе населенного пункта Барвенково уничтожена пусковая установка зенитного ракетного комплекса «Бук-М1».
> 
> Оперативно-тактической авиацией ВКС России поражен 31 военный объект Украины.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2417955@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В течение ночи высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России подавлено 13 опорных пунктов подразделений украинских войск, а также места сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники противника в районах населенных пунктов Славянск, Барвенково и Попасная.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией ВКС России нанесены удары по 60 военным объектам Украины. В районах населенных пунктов Червоная Поляна и Балаклея уничтожены два склада хранения головных частей тактических ракет «Точка-У». Также поражены три пункта управления украинских войск, а также 53 района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники противника.
> 
> Ракетными войсками и артиллерией нанесены удары по 1260 военным объектам.
> 
> Поражены: 25 пунктов управления украинских подразделений в районах населенных пунктов Николаев, Кировск; два склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения в районах Воскресенска и Николаева; две зенитные ракетные пусковые установки «Бук-М1» в районах Гуляйполе и Николаевка Вторая, а также 1214 мест сосредоточения живой силы противника.
> ...

----------


## Сергей-1982

> В стране проводят "специальную операцию". Может поэтому?


Так же написал 


> Они из без Лео неплохо раскатали "вторую армию мира".

----------


## Red307

> Так же написал


То есть "Все идет по плану", и победа близка?

----------


## lindr

> На предприятиях ОПК закрываются ОКРы. Начинаются сокращения сотрудников.


Странно. У нас как раз был первый полет нового изделия.

И возобновились работы по модернизации старых, несколько десятков комплектов заказывают в рамках нового заказа.

Зарплата вовремя и в полном объеме.

Может в каком-то неправильном ВПК работаю?!   :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2418111@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В результате удара высокоточными ракетами в районах Нововоронцовка и Кислевка уничтожено до 40 человек личного состава украинских войск, а также семь единиц военной техники.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией ВКС России в течение ночи поражены 73 военных объекта Украины. Среди них: четыре пункта управления, 57 мест скопления живой силы и украинской военной техники, семь опорных пунктов и четыре склада боеприпасов. Также в результате ударов уничтожены шесть танков, девять бронемашин и батарея 152-мм гаубиц «Мста-Б».
> 
> Ракетными войсками и артиллерией нанесены удары по 1053 объектам украинской военной инфраструктуры. Среди них уничтожены: 31 пункт управления, шесть складов горюче-смазочных материалов, 910 опорных пунктов и районов сосредоточения живой силы противника, а также 106 огневых позиций артиллерии.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны над населенными пунктами Подвысокое, Чистоводовка, Яковенково, Покровское сбиты шесть украинских беспилотных летательных аппаратов. Также в районах Донецкое и Скилеватое сбиты в воздухе две тактические ракеты «Точка-У».
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2418183@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России нанесены удары по 12 украинским военным объектам. Поражены два пункта управления украинских войск в населенных пунктах Гусаровка и Андреевка, три района сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники в Архангеловке, Краматорске и Селидово, а также шесть опорных пунктов формирований националистов в районе Попасной.
> 
> В результате ударов уничтожены: более 150 националистов, 5 установок реактивной системы залпового огня и восемь единиц бронетехники. Также, в районе населенного пункта Языково уничтожен зенитный ракетный комплекс «Оса-АКМ».
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией ВКС России в течение дня поражены 73 военных объекта Украины. Среди них: два склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения и боеприпасов в районах населенных пунктов Шевченко и Комар Донецкой Народной Республики.
> 
> Ракетными войсками в течение дня нанесены удары по 4-м пунктам управления, складу боеприпасов и местам сосредоточения живой силы противника в районах Новая Дмитровка, Высокий.
> ...

----------


## Red307

> Странно. У нас как раз был первый полет нового изделия.
> 
> И возобновились работы по модернизации старых, несколько десятков комплектов заказывают в рамках нового заказа.
> 
> Зарплата вовремя и в полном объеме.
> 
> Может в каком-то неправильном ВПК работаю?!


Туполя закрывают военные контракты в пользу ту-214, например. Тому, кто делает 214 хорошо. Кто делает пак-да - не очень.
Тебе повезло.
Плюс, серийные заводы восполняют потери в три смены.
У нас конкретно ОКРы, на них денег нет.

Хотя, если учесть, что наша армия воюет советским оружием, то ОКРы они нафиг не нужны. Лепи себе старые изделия. Лишь бы людей на них хватило.

----------


## GK21

> в репортаже о двух сбитых МиГ-29, и Су-25 прикрепили фотку сбитого ранее в Изюме Су-24М
> 
> Вложение 109982


Недавно один военный эксперт, комментируя на ТВ события на Украине и показав при этом какое-то старое фото из сети с Су-27/35 в цветных дымах и ИК-ловушках,сделанное, вероятно, на одном из авиашоу,  не моргнув глазом заявил, что это оказывается Су-24 «Грач»(??), сбитый турками в Сирии. Вот такие попадаются иногда «эксперты»)).

----------


## Red307

Где на ТВ остался хоть один военный эксперт? Одни пропагандисты.

----------


## Red307

С.Шойгу: ... Что касается тех, кто скрылся на заводе «Азовсталь» и заблокирован там основательно и по всему периметру, нам на это требуется порядка трёх-четырёх дней для того, чтобы завершить и эту работу в «Азовстали».

Доклад закончен.

В.Путин: Предлагаемый штурм промышленной зоны считаю нецелесообразным.

Приказываю отменить.

С.Шойгу: Есть.

Встреча с Министром обороны Сергеем Шойгу • Президент России


Кадыров: Сегодня «Азовсталь» будет полностью под контролем ВС РФ

Заявление о том, что комбинат «Азовсталь» сегодня в течение дня полностью перейдет под контроль вооруженных сил Российской Федерации, сделал в своем Telegram-канале глава Чечни Рамзан Кадыров. Он разместил аудиосообщение об этом.

https://www.mk.ru/politics/2022/04/2...s-rf.html.html

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2418255@egNews



> Подразделения российских Вооруженных Сил и Народной милиции Луганской республики взяли под полный контроль населенный пункт Кременная, превращенный украинскими националистами в укрепрайон. В результате стремительных и слаженных действий штурмовых отрядов удалось избежать серьезных разрушений объектов городской инфраструктуры и жилых домов.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией ВКС России в течение ночи поражены 20 районов сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники в районах населенных пунктов Шнурки, Новониколаевка, Александровка.
> 
> Ракетными войсками и артиллерией за сутки нанесены удары по 1001 военному объекту Украины. Среди них поражены: 58 пунктов управления, 162 огневые позиции украинской артиллерии, а 771 опорный пункт и районы скопления живой силы и украинской военной техники в населенных пунктах Маяки, Дибровное, Мазановка, Долина, Краснополье, Великая Камышеваха, Червоное, Вернополье, Пашковка, Дмитровка, Новая Дмитровка, Высокий, Черноглазовка, Слатино, Золочев, Партизанское, Александровка, а также Шевченково Николаевской области.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны уничтожены 13 украинских беспилотных летательных аппаратов в районах населенных пунктов Березовая, Бражковка, Верхнеторецкое, Дебровка, Изюм, Калиновка, Киселевка, Лозовая, Новобогдановка, Новоалександровка и Чуваковка. Также в районе Донецкое в воздухе сбита украинская тактическая ракета «Точка-У».
> 
> Всего с начала проведения специальной военной операции уничтожены: 140 самолетов, 106 вертолетов, 511 беспилотных летательных аппаратов, 254 зенитных ракетных комплекса, 2410 танков и других боевых бронированных машин, 262 установки реактивных систем залпового огня, 1046 орудий полевой артиллерии и минометов, а также 2259 единиц специальной военной автомобильной техники.


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2418309@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В течение дня высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования нанесены удары по 14 объектам ВСУ.
> 
> В результате ударов в районе населенного пункта Попасная поражены: пункт управления, два склада боеприпасов, два района сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники, а также два опорных пункта националистов.
> 
> В населённых пунктах Шнурки и Славянск уничтожены склады боеприпасов, а также нанесено поражение живой силе и технике ВСУ в районах Черкасское и Александровка.
> 
> Уничтожено до 120 националистов, а также более 30 единиц бронетехники и автомобилей.
> ...

----------


## Avia M

"За рулем" 1972 №4.

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2418387@egNews
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2418478@egNews
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2418526@egNews
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2418580@egNews
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2418626@egNews

----------


## OKA

" В Киевсовете предлагают снести памятники и мемориальные доски уроженцу Киева Михаилу Булгакову, Александру Пушкину, писателю Николаю Островскому, генералу Ватутину, Дмитрию Карбышеву, Валерию Чкалову, Сергею Витте, киногероям Глебу Жеглову и Владимиру Шарапову (Высоцкому и Конкину), чудом оставшийся бюст Ленина.

Всего - 60 памятников. 

Такое предложение содержится в проекте решения о «демонтаже памятных знаков в Киеве, которые имеют к России и СССР». Его внесли на рассмотрение горсовета депутаты Киеврады Ксения Семенова ("Слуга народа") и Алина Михайлова ("Голос"). 

«Зарегистрировали проект решения о сносе 60 объектов, которые своим имперским клеймом отравляют наше городское пространство», - написала Алина Михайлова.

Источник: 
@OpenUkraine "

https://t.me/zakharprilepin/8796

" Запомните их имена", что называется) 


" Хотелось бы напомнить нашим товарищам и собратьям в России, по-прежнему всерьёз желающим декоммунизации, что вослед за Лениным, а также Жуковым, Карбышевым, Чкаловым, и автором романа «Как закалялась сталь» Островским (бойцом Красной Армии, воевавшим в Гражданскую не столько с белыми, которых вообще, кажется, так и не встретил в бою, сколько с петлюровщиной) - неизбежно приходят за Пушкиным, Витте и всеми российскими императорами.

То упорство, с каким внутри России некоторые настаивают на продолжении Гражданский войны - на фоне происходящего в Киеве и на Украине, - кажется и грустным, и неуместным.". 

https://t.me/zakharprilepin/8799

Трудно возразить))

«Пока некоторые стыдились Сталина, пришли те, кто гордится Гитлером» ©

И тут тоже))

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2418720@egNews
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2418795@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2418866@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В течение ночи высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России поражены четыре военных объекта Украины. В том числе два района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники противника, а также два склада боеприпасов в районах Курулька и Новая Дмитровка Харьковской области.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией поражены 87 военных объектов Украины. Среди них: 79 районов сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники. Уничтожены около 500 человек личного состава противника, 59 единиц бронетехники, артиллерийских орудий и автомобилей, а также в районе населенного пункта Рубцы Донецкой Народной Республики более 60 боевиков националистического формирования «Донбасс». Кроме того, в районах Веселое и Пришиб уничтожены две пусковые установки зенитных ракетных комплексов «Бук-М1» и «Оса АКМ», а также в районах населенных пунктов Новоселовка и Славянск два склада с боеприпасами.
> 
> Ракетными войсками и артиллерией в течение суток выполнены 1299 огневых задач. Поражены: 37 пунктов управления, 114 опорных пунктов украинских войск, 983 района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, 139 позиций украинской артиллерии и 21 склад боеприпасов. Также в районе населенного пункта Барвенково уничтожены два украинских зенитных ракетных комплекса С-300, пусковая установка тактических ракет «Точка-У» и станция радиоэлектронной борьбы.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны сбиты 13 украинских беспилотных летательных аппаратов в районах населенных пунктов Новый Мир, Очеретино, Мирное, Донецк, Новолюбовка, Балаклея, Казачья Лопань.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...18919@egNewsъ



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В течение дня высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России поражены 32 военных объекта Украины. Среди них: 20 районов сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники, четыре склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения в районах Славянска и Дружковка Донецкой Народной Республики, командно-наблюдательный пункт 105-го батальона территориальной обороны, а также две артиллерийские батареи.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией ВКС России поражены 33 военных объекта Украины, в том числе 23 района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники противника. В результате ударов уничтожены до 200 националистов и более 40 единиц бронетехники, артиллерийских орудий и автомобилей.
> 
> Также уничтожен зенитный ракетный комплекс «Бук-М1» в районе Славянска и три склада боеприпасов и горючего в районах населенных пунктов Вольное Поле и Червонное.
> 
> Ракетными войсками и артиллерией в течение дня выполнены 100 огневых задач. Поражены: 5 пунктов управления украинских войск, 81 район сосредоточения живой силы противника и военной техники, а также 8 артиллерийских батарей.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2418980@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами большой дальности морского базирования «Калибр» на территории Запорожского алюминиевого комбината уничтожены ангары с крупной партией иностранного оружия и боеприпасов, поставленных США и европейскими странами для украинских войск.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией ВКС России за ночь поражены 59 военных объектов Украины. Среди них: 50 районов сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники, четыре склада с вооружением и боеприпасами в районах населенных пунктов Червоное, Долгенькое, Пашково и Веселое, а также зенитный ракетный комплекс «Бук-М1» в районе Славянска.
> 
> В результате ударов уничтожены свыше 120 националистов и 35 единиц бронетехники и автомобилей.
> 
> Ракетными войсками и артиллерией в течение ночи выполнены 573 огневые задачи. Поражены: 432 района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники противника, 67 артиллерийских позиций, две батареи реактивных систем залпового огня, а также семь складов с боеприпасами.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2419082@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России нанесено поражение 17 военным объектам Украины. Среди них уничтожены: два командных пункта подразделений украинских войск, а также 15 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией ВКС России поражены 38 военных объектов Украины. Среди них: семь пунктов управления, два зенитных ракетных комплекса, один С-300 в районе Николаевки и один «Оса АКМ» в районе Великая Камышеваха, два укрепрайона, а также 27 мест сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники. Уничтожены свыше 210 националистов и 43 единицы бронетехники и автомобилей.
> 
> Подразделениями артиллерии в течение дня выполнены 309 огневых задач. Поражены: 14 пунктов управления, 292 района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ, а также три склада боеприпасов в районах Червоное и Ильичевка Харьковской области.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны в районе Черкасская Лозовая Харьковской области сбит вертолет Ми-24 украинских воздушных сил. Также в районах населенных пунктов Пески-Радьковские и Борщевка уничтожены два украинских беспилотных летательных аппарата.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг МО РФ
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2419160@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России в течение ночи нанесено поражение четырём военным объектам Украины. Поражено два района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники противника. Также уничтожено два склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения и боеприпасов в районах населенных пунктов Барвенково и Ивановка. Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией ВКС России за сутки поражены 67 военных объектов Украины. Среди них: шесть пунктов управления, два ротных опорных пункта, два крупных склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения и горючего в населенных пунктах Преображенка и Орехов, а также 55 мест сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники противника. В результате ударов уничтожено более 300 националистов и до 40 единиц бронетехники и автомобилей.
> 
> Ракетными войсками и артиллерией в течение ночи выполнены 408 огневых задач. Поражено 18 пунктов управления и 383 района сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники. Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны над населенным пунктом Николаевка Луганской Народной Республики сбит самолет Су-24 воздушных сил Украины. В районах населенных пунктов Веселогоровка, Затишное, Новомихайловка, Любимовка, Харьков уничтожены пять украинских беспилотных летательных аппаратов.
> 
> Также сегодня утром средствами противовоздушной обороны был отражен удар украинской баллистической ракетой «Точка-У» по жилым районам города Изюм Харьковской области. Целью удара была городская больница, где размещён российский медицинский отряд, оказывающий помощь населению Харьковской области.
> 
> Всего с начала проведения специальной военной операции уничтожены: 142 самолета, 111 вертолетов, 614 беспилотных летательных аппаратов, 276 зенитных ракетных комплексов, 2623 танка и другие боевые бронированные машины, 299 установок реактивных систем залпового огня, 1146 орудий полевой артиллерии и минометов, а также 2431 единица специальной военной автомобильной техники.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2419235@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России нанесено поражение 38 военным объектам Украины.
> 
> Уничтожены три пункта управления, 22 опорных пункта формирований украинских националистов, семь районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, а также шесть складов ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения, боеприпасов и горючего в районах населенных пунктов Александровка, Гусаровка, Долгенькое и Барвенково.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией ВКС России поражены 76 военных объектов Украины. Среди них: два склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения в населенных пунктах Покровское и Гороховское, командный пункт, а также 73 района сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники. В результате ударов уничтожены свыше 320 человек личного состава и 35 единиц бронетехники и автомобилей.
> 
> Ракетными войсками в течение дня уничтожена украинская пусковая установка тактического ракетного комплекса «Точка-У», нанесено поражение двум районам сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2419741@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами «Оникс» в районе Одессы нанесен удар по логистическому центру на военном аэродроме, через который осуществлялась доставка иностранного вооружения. Уничтожены ангары с беспилотными летательными аппаратами «Байрактар ТБ2», а также ракетным вооружением и боеприпасами, поступившими из США и европейских стран.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования в течение ночи ВКС России нанесено поражение шести военным объектам Украины. Среди них: защищенный пункт управления, склад боеприпасов в районе населенного пункта Слатино, а также четыре района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией ВКС России поражены 69 опорных пунктов, районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ.
> 
> Ракетными войсками поражены командные пункты 81-й аэромобильной бригады в районе населенного пункта ДОЛИНА и 77-й бригады территориальной обороны в районе Подоловки Харьковской области. Также в районе Кульбакино Николаевской области уничтожена пусковая установка зенитного ракетного комплекса С-300.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2419783@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования в течение дня ВКС России в районах населенных пунктов Николаевка, Волчеяровка и Лисичанск уничтожены три украинских радиолокационных станции подсвета и наведения зенитных ракетных комплексов С-300, тактический ракетный комплекс «Точка-У», зенитный ракетный комплекс «ОСА-АКМ» и три установки реактивных систем залпового огня БМ-21 «Град».
> 
> Кроме того, в районах населенных пунктов Красный Лиман, Краматорск и Камышеваха уничтожены четыре радиолокационных станции обнаружения воздушных целей, шесть складов боеприпасов и ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения, а также радиолокационная станция контрбатарейной борьбы производства США.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией ВКС России поражены 39 военных объектов Украины. Среди них: два пункта управления и 36 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ.
> 
> Артиллерийскими подразделениями поражены 11 пунктов управления, 54 огневых позиций украинских артиллерийских подразделений, два склада горюче-смазочных материалов, а также 342 опорных пункта, районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2419834@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием большой дальности воздушного и морского базирования уничтожены шесть тяговых электроподстанций в районах железнодорожных станций Подборцы, Львов, Волонец, Тимково и Пятихатка, через которые украинской группировке войск в Донбассе осуществлялась доставка вооружения и боеприпасов производства США и европейских стран.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России уничтожены: пусковая установка тактического ракетного комплекса «Точка-У» в районе Новая Дмитровка, в районах населенных пунктов Санджейка, Крысино и Вольнянск — три локатора подсвета и наведения зенитной ракетной системы С-300, а также в районе Новоалександровки — склад боеприпасов и девять районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники противника.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией ВКС России в течение ночи поражены 40 военных объектов Украины. Среди них: понтонная переправа в районе населенного пункта Протопоповка, четыре склада боеприпасов и ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения, а также 34 района сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники.
> 
> Ракетными войсками поражены два командных пункта подразделений ВСУ, батарея реактивных систем залпового огня БМ-21 «Град», батарея самоходных артиллерийских установок 2С1 «Гвоздика», батарея гаубиц Д-30, а также четыре района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2419924@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России в течение дня уничтожены: четыре артиллерийских батареи на огневых позициях, три склада боеприпасов в районах МИРНАЯ ДОЛИНА, БАХМУТСКАЯ и ТАШКОВКА, 20 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, а также в районе населенного пункта ПОПАСНАЯ радиолокационная станция контрбатарейной борьбы производства США.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией ВКС России поражены 77 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники.
> 
> Уничтожено до 310 националистов и 36 единиц вооружения и военной техники.
> 
> Ракетными войсками и артиллерией поражена на огневых позициях украинская батарея реактивных систем залпового огня БМ-21 «Град», а также 83 района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2419985@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России уничтожены: в районе Кировограда авиационная техника на военном аэродроме Канатово, в городе Николаев крупный склад боеприпасов и в районе Жовтневое Николаевской области хранилище топлива для украинской военной техники
> 
> Кроме того, поражён передовой пункт управления 17-й отдельной танковой бригады ВСУ, четыре района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, а также два склада военно-технического имущества на военном аэродроме в районе Краматорска.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией ВКС России в течение ночи поражено 93 района сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники.
> 
> Ракетными войсками в течение ночи поражены два пункта управления ВСУ, артиллерийская батарея на огневой позиции, а также две пусковые установки и одна транспортно-заряжающая машина тактического ракетного комплекса «Точка-У».
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2420043@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России поражен пункт управления 24-й отдельной механизированной бригады ВСУ в районе населенного пункта Лоскутовка, два склада боеприпасов националистов в районе Северск, а также 28 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией ВКС России в течение дня поражены сорок пять военных объектов Украины.
> 
> Среди них: два командных пункта, 41 район сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники, а также склад ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения в районе Воеводовки Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
> Ракетными войсками поражена артиллерийская батарея на огневых позициях в районе населенного пункта Зарожное, батарея реактивных систем залпового огня «Ураган» в районе Николаева и четыре района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2420770@egNews



> Подразделения Народной милиции Луганской Народной Республики при поддержке Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации, завершив зачистку от националистов населенного пункта Попасная, прорвали глубоко эшелонированную оборону противника и вышли на административную границу Луганской Народной Республики. В результате наступления уничтожено до 120 националистов, 13 единиц бронетехники и 12 автомобилей различного назначения.
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией за ночь поражены 16 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ.
> Ракетными войсками и подразделениями артиллерии поражено 33 пункта управления, 407 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, а также пять складов боеприпасов и горючего в районах Николаева и Мирного Николаевской области. В результате ударов уничтожено до 380 националистов, выведено из строя 53 единицы военной техники.
> Вечером 9 мая в ходе воздушного боя в районе населенного пункта Новая Дмитровка Харьковской области сбит самолет Су-25 воздушных сил Украины.
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны в течение ночи уничтожены три украинских беспилотных летательных аппарата в районах населенных пунктов Моспино, Юнокоммунарск Донецкой Народной Республики и города Одесса. Над населенным пунктом Харцызск Донецкой Народной Республики перехвачены украинская ракета «Точка-У» и реактивный снаряд системы залпового огня «Смерч». Еще два реактивных снаряда системы залпового огня «Смерч» сбиты в районах Малой Камышевахи и Изюма Харьковской области.
> Всего с начала проведения специальной военной операции уничтожены: 163 самолета, 124 вертолета, 793 беспилотных летательных аппарата, 300 зенитных ракетных комплексов, 2979 танков и других боевых бронированных машин, 351 установка реактивных систем залпового огня, 1440 орудий полевой артиллерии и минометов, а также 2789 единиц специальной военной автомобильной техники.


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2420823@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией в течение дня поражено 74 объекта в том числе два пункта управления, двадцать районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ, а также два склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения.
> 
> Ракетными войсками и подразделениями артиллерии поражены 223 района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, уничтожено три пункта управления и два склада боеприпасов. В результате ударов уничтожены более 100 националистов, выведены из строя 19 единиц военной техники.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны в воздухе в районе населенного пункта Широкое Днепропетровской области сбит украинский самолет Су-25. Кроме того, в районе Новодмитровки Херсонской области сбит вертолёт Ми-8 воздушных сил Украины.
> 
> Кроме того, уничтожены четыре украинских беспилотных летательных аппарата в районе Лисичанска, Кривого Рога и Кулиновки Харьковской области. 
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2420876@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией в течение ночи поражено 93 объекта, в том числе два пункта управления, 69 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, а также три склада боеприпасов ВСУ.
> 
> Ракетными войсками и подразделениями артиллерии поражены 407 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, уничтожено 13 пунктов управления, четыре позиции зенитных ракетных комплексов «Оса-АКМ» и 14 складов боеприпасов.
> 
> В результате ударов уничтожены более 280 националистов, выведено из строя 59 единиц военной техники.
> 
> Средствами противовоздушной обороны ночью уничтожены девять украинских беспилотных летательных аппаратов, в том числе четыре в районе населенного пункта Балаклея Харьковской области, три в районе Рубежного Луганской Народной Республики, один в районе острова Змеиный, а также один «Байрактар-ТБ2» в районе населенного пункта Архангельское Николаевской области.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2420981@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России в течение суток поражены четыре пункта управления, 34 района сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники, а также два склада боеприпасов в районе Новгород-Северский Черниговской области. В результате ударов уничтожено более 320 националистов, выведены из строя 72 единицы военной техники.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией поражено 120 районов сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники. Кроме того, уничтожены: в районе Одессы радиолокационная станция наведения украинского зенитного ракетного комплекса С-300, в районе Краснопавловки Харьковской области - склад ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения.
> 
> Ракетными войсками и подразделениями артиллерии поражены 405 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, 12 пунктов управления и 26 артиллерийских подразделений на огневых позициях. В районе Коротыч Харьковской области уничтожен зенитный ракетный комплекс С-300. Также в районах населенных пунктов Раздолье Харьковской области и Славянск Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожены три пусковые установки реактивных систем залпового огня «Смерч» и два склада боеприпасов ВСУ.
> 
> Средствами противовоздушной обороны в течение суток уничтожены 13 украинских беспилотных летательных аппаратов в районах населенных пунктов Великие Проходы, Великая Камышеваха Харьковской области, Пантелеймоновка, Авдеевка и Доля Донецкой Народной Республики, Окнино и Фабричное Луганской Народной Республики, Глубокое Черниговской области, Барвинок и Владимировка Днепропетровской области.
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2421228@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России за день поражены четыре пункта управления, 38 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, четыре склада боеприпасов в районе Соледар Донецкой Народной Республики, а также в районе Харькова радиолокационная станция контрбатарейной борьбы производства США. В результате ударов уничтожены более 170 националистов, выведена из строя 41 единица военной техники.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией поражено 45 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, а также хранилище топлива для украинской военной техники в районе Врубовки Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
> Подразделениями артиллерии поражены 14 пунктов управления, семь артиллерийских подразделений на огневых позициях и 358 районов сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники. Кроме того, в районе населенного пункта Долина Харьковской области уничтожена пусковая установка зенитного ракетного комплекса С-300.
> 
> Средствами противовоздушной обороны в течение дня уничтожены пять украинских беспилотных летательных аппаратов в районах населенных пунктов Глубокое, Липцы Харьковской области, Александровка, Донецк, а также 10 реактивных снарядов РСЗО «Смерч» в районе Полевое Донецкой Народной Республики.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2421941@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России за сутки поражены два пункта управления, в том числе командный пункт 72-й механизированной бригады в районе Цаповка Харьковской области, 16 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, восемь долговременных огневых точек и пять складов ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения в районах населенных пунктов Красный Лиман Харьковской области, Владимировка и Константиновка Донецкой Народной Республики, а также Берестовое Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
> В результате ударов уничтожены свыше 360 националистов, выведены из строя 78 единиц военной техники.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией поражены три пункта управления, 104 района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, а также два склада горючего.
> 
> Ракетными войсками и артиллерией поражены 325 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, 14 пунктов управления и 24 артиллерийские батареи на огневых позициях.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2422066@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Вчера началась сдача в плен боевиков националистического подразделения «Азов» и украинских военнослужащих, заблокированных на заводе «Азовсталь» в Мариуполе. За прошедшие сутки сложили оружие и сдались в плен 265 боевиков, в том числе 51 тяжелораненый. Все нуждающиеся в медицинской помощи направлены для лечения в больницу города Новоазовск Донецкой Народной Республики.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами большой дальности морского базирования «Калибр» в районе железнодорожной станции Старичи Львовской области уничтожен личный состав украинских резервных формирований, а также партии иностранного вооружения и военной техники из США и европейских стран, подготовленные для отправки на Донбасс.
> 
> Кроме того, высокоточными ракетами большой дальности воздушного и наземного базирования уничтожены резервы противника, завершавшие боевое слаживание на территории учебных центров в районах населенных пунктов Ахтырка Сумской области и Десна Черниговской области.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России поражены два пункта управления и узел связи, в том числе 30-й механизированной бригады в районе Бахмут, 28 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ, два склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения и боеприпасов в районах населенных пунктов Угледар и Константиновка Донецкой Народной Республики. В результате ударов уничтожены более 470 националистов, выведены из строя 68 единиц военной техники. Кроме того, в районе железнодорожной станции Мерефа Харьковской области уничтожена тяговая электроподстанция, обеспечивавшая доставку на Донбасс вооружение и военную технику из США и западных стран.
> ...


Видео https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...VideoAudioFile

----------


## Fencer

Есть версия что:
O - войска Центрального военного округа
V - войска Восточного военного округа
Z - войска Западного военного округа

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2422698@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами большой дальности морского базирования в районе железнодорожной станции Малин Житомирской области уничтожено перебрасывавшееся на Донбасс вооружение и военная техника 10-й горно-штурмовой бригады ВСУ из Ивано-Франковска.
> 
> За сутки высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования поражены четыре пункта управления, узел связи оперативно-тактической группы «Север» в районе населенного пункта Бахмут Донецкой Народной Республики, 48 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, а также шесть складов боеприпасов в районах населенных пунктов Соледар, Соль, Бахмут, Берестовое, Закотное и Нырково Луганской Народной Республики. Также в районе населенного пункта Бахмут Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожен украинский зенитный ракетный комплекс «Оса-АКМ»
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией поражены 39 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники, а также уничтожен склад боеприпасов в районе Красный Лиман Луганской Народной Республики. Всего в результате ударов авиации уничтожены более 230 националистов, выведены из строя 33 единицы украинской военной техники.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны за сутки сбиты три самолета Су-25 воздушных сил Украины в том числе два – в районе населенного пункта Киселевка Херсонской области и один над Павлоградом Харьковской области. Также сбиты 13 украинских беспилотных летательных аппаратов в районах Червоный Яр, Чернобаевка, Мирное, Александровка Херсонской области, Юнокоммунаровск Донецкой Народной Республики, Хотомля, Синичино, Петровское, Терны Харьковской области, в том числе один «Байрактар ТБ-2» в районе Лозовая Харьковской области. Кроме того, перехвачены: над населенным пунктом Томина Балка Херсонской области две украинские баллистические ракеты «Точка-У», а в районах населенных пунктов Изюм, Топольское, Семеновка и Бикино Харьковской области восемь украинских реактивных снарядов системы залпового огня «Смерч».
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Хроника боевых действий на Украине https://geoworld.space/ukraine/

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2422803@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> За сутки высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования поражены: три пункта управления, 36 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ, самоходный артиллерийский дивизион 14-й механизированной бригады в районе населенного пункта Соледар, а также шесть складов боеприпасов в районах Миньковка, Бахмут, Николаевка, Спорное и Красный Лиман Донецкой Народной Республики, в том числе один крупный склад 155-мм снарядов к американским гаубицам М-777 в Раздоловке.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией поражены: два пункта управления, три склада боеприпасов, 80 районов сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники, а также зенитный ракетный комплекс «Бук-М1» в районе Пилипчатино Донецкой Народной Республики.
> 
> Всего в результате ударов авиации уничтожены более 210 националистов, выведена из строя 31 единица военной техники.
> 
> Также российской истребительной авиацией в районе Крамоторска Донецкой Народной Республики сбит украинский самолёт МиГ-29.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Авиация в специальной операции на Украине. Первые итоги.
Часть 1. http://aviarevue.ru/articles/analyti...yie-itogi.html 
Часть 2. http://aviarevue.ru/articles/analyti...gi-part-2.html
Часть 3. http://aviarevue.ru/articles/analyti...gi-part-3.html
Часть 4 . http://aviarevue.ru/articles/analyti...gi-part-4.html

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2422983@egNews



> В освобожденном от украинских боевиков городе Мариуполь Донецкой Народной Республики завершены мероприятия по разминированию и демилитаризации морского порта, который начал функционирование в повседневном режиме.
> 
> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами большой дальности воздушного и морского базирования в городе Запорожье уничтожены производственные цеха завода «Мотор Сич», выпускавшие авиационные двигатели для боевой авиации воздушных сил Украины, в том числе беспилотных летательных аппаратов.
> 
> Кроме того, в районе железнодорожной станции Покровское Днепропетровской области уничтожены подразделения резерва ВСУ, перебрасывавшиеся для усиления группировки украинских войск на Донбассе.
> 
> За сутки высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования поражены: три пункта управления, в том числе командный пункт14-й механизированной бригады и узел связи в районах Врубовки и Бахмута; радиотехнический центр ВСУ в районе населенного пункта Днепровское Николаевской области; логистический центр 72-й мотопехотной бригады в районе Соледара; две базы горючего в районах Ковягина и Безлюдовки Харьковской области; два радиолокационных поста ПВО и военная техника на базе хранения в районе населенного пункта Бахмут, а также 16 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

ВС РФ высокоточными ракетами уничтожили цеха завода "Мотор сич" в Запорожье https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/25/244405/

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2423493@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами большой дальности ВКС России уничтожен крупный арсенал ВСУ на складской территории одного из предприятий в Кривом Роге Днепропетровской области. За сутки высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования поражены три пункта управления, 25 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ и две артиллерийских батареи на огневых позициях. Уничтожена пусковая установка зенитного ракетного комплекса «Оса-АКМ» в районе населенного пункта Николаевка Донецкой Народной Республики, радиолокационная станция обнаружения и сопровождения воздушных целей в районе Богуславка Харьковской области, пять складов боеприпасов в районах Красногоровка, Покровское Донецкой Народной Республики, Северодонецк Луганской Народной Республики и Безруков Харьковской области.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической, армейской и беспилотной авиацией поражены два пункта управления, а также 53 района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ.
> 
> Всего в результате ударов российской авиации уничтожены более 300 националистов и до 50 единиц военной и специальной техники ВСУ.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны в районе населенного пункта Новогригоровка Днепропетровской области сбит в воздухе один самолет Су-25 воздушных сил Украины. В районах населенных пунктов Малые Проходы, Питомник Харьковской области, Миролюбовка Днепропетровской области и Нижняя Крынка Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожены четыре украинских беспилотных летательных аппарата. В районе населенного пункта Малая Камышеваха Харьковской области перехвачен украинский реактивный снаряд системы залпового огня «Смерч».
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2423589@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования поражены два командно-наблюдательных пункта батальонов ВСУ, узел связи, а также 34 района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической, армейской и беспилотной авиацией поражены три пункта управления и 67 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ.
> 
> Всего в результате ударов авиации за сутки уничтожено до 320 националистов, а также 47 единиц вооружения и военной техники ВСУ.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны сбиты 15 украинских беспилотных летательных аппаратов в районах населенных пунктов Северодонецк, Новочервоное, Василевка Луганской Народной Республики, Пантелеймоновка, Григоровка, Красногоровка, Невельское Донецкой Народной Республики, Петраполье, Петровское, Глинское Харьковской области, Чернобаевка и Александровка Херсонской области.
> ...

----------


## lindr

В одном профильном НИИ пару дней назад был шикарный подгон: трофейная американская РЛС контрбатарейной борьбы. С полным комплектом документации и в заводской смазке. 
Кажется что прямо с самолета, ВСУ даже распаковать ее не успели.

----------


## Rutunda

> В одном профильном НИИ пару дней назад был шикарный подгон: трофейная американская РЛС контрбатарейной борьбы. С полным комплектом документации и в заводской смазке. 
> Кажется что прямо с самолета, ВСУ даже распаковать ее не успели.


Это та что в Гостомеле захватили  у НГУ?

----------


## lindr

Эта свежая.

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2423729@egNews



> В ходе обследования в Мариуполе подземных сооружений металлургического комбината «Азовсталь», где укрывались сдавшиеся в плен нацисты украинского формирования «Азов», российскими военнослужащими был обнаружен изотермический фургон.
> 
> В фургоне с неработавшей системой охлаждения были складированы 152 тела погибших боевиков и военнослужащих ВСУ.
> 
> Напомню, что командование «Азова» перед сдачей в плен публично обращалось к Зеленскому забрать тела погибших, чтобы семьи смогли захоронить их на подконтрольной киевскому режиму территории. Однако никаких запросов со стороны Киева о получении тел погибших с комбината «Азовсталь» не поступало.
> 
> Более того, во время обследования фургона российские саперы выявили установленные под телами погибших украинских военнослужащих четыре мины. Совокупная масса взрывчатого вещества в них была достаточна для уничтожения всех оставшихся в фургоне останков тел.
> 
> По результатам допросов пленных боевиков «Азова» установлено, что минирование тел было проведено по прямому указанию из Киева.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2423847@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования ВКС России поражены пять пунктов управления, а также 29 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ.
> 
> Кроме того, оперативно-тактической, армейской и беспилотной авиацией за сутки поражен 61 район сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ. Всего в результате ударов авиации уничтожено более 140 националистов, а также 9 танков и боевых машин пехоты, батарея реактивных систем залпового огня БМ-21 «Град», шесть артиллерийских орудий и минометов, 13 автомобилей ВСУ различного предназначения и один зенитный ракетный комплекс «ОСА-АКМ»,
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны за сутки сбит один самолет Су-25 воздушных сил Украины в районе Сергеевки Донецкой Народной Республики и один вертолет Ми-8 в районе Харькова.
> 
> Кроме того, сбито семь украинских беспилотных летательных аппаратов в районах населенных пунктов Горловка, Гольмовский, Ясиноватая, Варваровка Донецкой Народной Республики, Малые Проходы, Новая Гнилица Харьковской области, Пятихатка Херсонской области. Также в районах населенных пунктов Малая Камышеваха и Каменка Харьковской области перехвачены две украинские ракеты реактивной системы залпового огня «Смерч».
> ...

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/758542.html

----------


## Red307

> Познавательно :
> 
> https://afirsov.livejournal.com/758542.html


Это одна часть из плана Великого Стратега - демилитаризация.

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2424004@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования поражен 21 район сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ, в том числе пункты управления украинских нацистских формирований «Кракен» и «Азов» в районе Харькова.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической, армейской и беспилотной авиацией поражено 15 районов сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники. Уничтожены склады боеприпасов и топлива ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Долина и Славянск Донецкой Народной Республики.
> 
> Всего в результате ударов авиации уничтожено до 240 националистов, 39 единиц вооружения и военной техники, в том числе зенитный ракетный комплекс «Оса-АКМ», 10 танков и боевых машин пехоты, три установки реактивных систем залпового огня БМ-21 «Град», семь артиллерийских орудий и минометов, а также 17 специальных автомобилей.
> 
> Истребительной авиацией сбит один самолет Су-25 воздушных сил Украины в районе населенного пункта Любомировка Николаевской области.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2424347@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России
https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2424424@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> ВКС России высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования большой дальности на окраине населенного пункта Лозовая Харьковской области уничтожены производственные корпуса кузнечно-механического завода, в которых осуществлялось восстановление и ремонт бронетехники ВСУ.
> 
> Кроме того, высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования поражено четыре пункта управления ВСУ, а также 15 районов скопления живой силы и украинской военной техники.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией поражены 73 района скопления живой силы и военной техники ВСУ. В результате ударов авиации уничтожено: два пункта управления, более 150 националистов, три склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения и склад горючего в районе Кодема Донецкой Народной Республики, восемь танков и бронеавтомобилей, установка реактивных систем залпового огня «Град», батарея полевой артиллерии, 10 специальных автомобилей, а также радиолокационная станция контрбатарейной борьбы производства США AN/TPQ-50 в районе Северска Донецкой Народной Республики.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны в районе населенного пункта Славянск Донецкой Народной Республики сбит самолет МиГ-29 воздушных сил Украины
> ...


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2424469@egNews



> Российские Вооруженные Силы завершают освобождение города Святогорск Донецкой Народной Республики и окружающей его территории.
> 
> В целях предотвращения отступления украинских войск из Святогорска действующие в качестве заградительных отрядов украинские националистические формирования сегодня взорвали мост через реку Северский Донец.
> 
> Под натиском российских подразделений, отрезанные из-за подрыва моста от основных сил и снабжения остатки батальонов 95-й десантно-штурмовой бригады ВСУ и 81-й отдельной аэромобильной бригады ВСУ бросили военную технику вместе с оружием и рассеялись вдоль побережья.
> 
> До 80 украинских военнослужащих преодолели реку вплавь. Огонь по ним российскими военнослужащими целенаправленно не открывался.
> 
> Расцениваем отказ украинских военнослужащих защищать никому не нужный киевский режим во главе с националистами как единственно правильный поступок, а не трусость. Тем самым все они спасли свои жизни.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2424543@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования поражено два пункта управления, три огневые позиции артиллерийских батарей, а также 18 районов скопления живой силы и украинский военной техники.
> 
> В районах населенных пунктов Врубовка и Яковлевка Луганской Народной Республики уничтожены два склада боеприпасов.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической авиацией поражены 65 районов сосредоточения живой силы и техника ВСУ.
> 
> В результате ударов авиации уничтожено более 170 националистов, девять танков, две установки реактивных систем залпового огня «Град», батарея полевой артиллерии и восемь автомобилей различного назначения.
> ...


Заявление официального представителя Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2424548@egNews



> Свидетельства местных жителей и монахов в освобожденном Святогорске Донецкой Народной Республики подтверждают факт умышленного поджога 5 июня украинскими националистами деревянного скита Всех Святых Земли Русской.
> 
> По словам очевидцев, еще 2 июня с.г. на территорию расположенного южнее, через реку от города, святогорского историко-архитектурного заповедника приезжали украинские военные.
> 
> Целью было обследовать местность для размещения на высоком берегу, где расположен архитектурный заповедник, артиллерийских позиций ВСУ. Оборудование данных позиций позволяло бы вести обстрел прямой наводкой по находившимся на другом берегу подразделениям российских войск.
> 
> Здесь же планировалось держать оборону уже взорванного 6 июня националистами моста через реку Северский Донец.
> 
> Хорошо зная, что российские военнослужащие не обстреливают храмовые сооружения и культурные памятники, украинские националисты рассчитывали прикрыться православными святынями Лавры в качестве своего «щита».
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2424655@egNews



> Украинская группировка на Донбассе несет значительные потери в живой силе, вооружении и военной технике. Только в ходе освобождения Святогорска в Донецкой Народной Республике за три дня боев потери украинских войск составили более 300 националистов, шесть танков, 15 боевых бронированных машин различных типов, 36 орудий полевой артиллерии и минометов, четыре установки реактивной системы залпового огня «Град» и свыше 20 единиц автомобильной техники.
> 
> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования в районе Харькова нанесен удар по бронетанковому заводу, в цехах которого осуществлялся ремонт и восстановление танков и другой бронетехники ВСУ. Кроме того, высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования поражены два пункта управления, 13 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ, а также в районе Харькова — батарея реактивных систем залпового огня «Ураган». В районах Малиновки Харьковской области, Спорное Донецкой Народной Республики, Звановка Луганской Народной Республики уничтожены четыре склада с вооружением и боеприпасами. В районе населенного пункта Чугуев Харьковской области уничтожено хранилище топлива для техники ВСУ.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической авиацией за сутки поражено 63 района скопления живой силы и военной техники ВСУ. В результате ударов авиации уничтожен пункт управления 14-й механизированной бригады ВСУ, более 160 националистов, восемь танков, две установки реактивных систем залпового огня «Град», артиллерийская батарея, станция радиоэлектронной борьбы и 13 автомобилей различного назначения.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны сбиты два самолета МиГ-29 воздушных сил Украины в районе населенного пункта Снегиревка Николаевской области, а также вертолет Ми-8 в районе населенного пункта Белая Криница Николаевской области. Кроме того, сбито 11 украинских беспилотных летательных аппаратов в районах населенных пунктов Донецк, Рубцы, Лозовое, Краснореченское, Коровий Яр, Пески-Радьковские Донецкой Народной Республики, Изюм, Дергачи Харьковской области и Чернобаевка Херсонской области. Перехвачены три ракеты оперативно-тактического комплекса «Точка-У» и пять реактивных снарядов системы залпового огня «Смерч» в районе Чернобаевки Херсонской области.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2424762@egNews



> Инженерные подразделения Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации приступили к разминированию дорог и лесного массива национального парка «Святые горы» в районах населенных пунктов Святогорск, Яровая, Студенок и Сосновое Донецкой Народной Республики.
> 
> За прошедшие сутки обнаружено и уничтожено 126 установленных украинскими националистами взрывных устройств различных типов, в том числе 54 противотанковые мины.
> 
> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В результате удара высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования в районе населенного пункта Новоград-Волынский Житомирской области уничтожен учебный центр ВСУ, в котором проходили переподготовку и слаживание иностранные наемники.
> 
> Кроме того, высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования за сутки уничтожены: два пункта управления, зенитный ракетный комплекс «Оса-АКМ» в районе населенного пункта Раздоловка Донецкой Народной Республики, склад боеприпасов в районе Парасковиевка Луганской Народной Республики, а также поражено 23 района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2425136@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования в районе железнодорожной станции Удачное Донецкой народной республики уничтожено большое количество доставленного для группировки украинских националистов вооружения и военной техники, в том числе из США и европейских стран.
> 
> Кроме того, уничтожены: пункт временной дислокации иностранных наемников в районе Федоровки Луганской Народной Республики, а также две батареи реактивных систем залпового огня в районах Прогресс Харьковской области и Волчеяровка Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией поражены: один пункт управления, радиолокационная станция зенитного ракетного комплекса «Бук-М1» в районе Лисичанска Луганской Народной Республики, а также 63 района сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ.
> 
> В результате ударов авиации уничтожено более 120 националистов, два танка, семь орудий полевой артиллерии и 11 специальных автомобилей.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2425226@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами большой дальности «Калибр» в районе населенного пункта Прилуки Черниговской области уничтожен арсенал артиллерийского вооружения и боеприпасов ВСУ.
> 
> Кроме того, высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования поражены 11 районов сосредоточения живой силы и украинской военной техники, восемь огневых позиций артиллерийских подразделений ВСУ, в том числе три взвода реактивных систем залпового огня «Град» в районах населенных пунктов Бахмут и Переездное Донецкой Народной Республики, Лисичанск Луганской Народной Республики, а также два склада боеприпасов на южной окраине Харькова и в районе Горского Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией поражен 101 район сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ. В результате ударов авиации уничтожено более 350 националистов, три пункта управления, 13 танков и других боевых бронированных машин, шесть установок реактивных систем залпового огня «Град», 14 орудий полевой артиллерии и 22 специальных автомобиля.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны за сутки сбиты: самолет МиГ-29 воздушных сил Украины в районе Славянска Донецкой Народной Республики и вертолет Ми-24 в районе Снегиревки Николаевской области.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2425334@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами большой дальности «Калибр» в районе населенного пункта Золочев Львовской области уничтожен склад боеприпасов к переданным Украине странами НАТО иностранным образцам вооружений, в том числе к 155-мм гаубицам М777.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования в Николаевской области на военном аэродроме «Вознесенск» уничтожена авиационная техника воздушных сил Украины.
> 
> В районах железнодорожных станций Доброполье, Покровск Донецкой Народной Республики и Орловщина Днепропетровской области уничтожено большое количество вооружения и военной техники из США и европейских стран, доставленных для украинской группировки на Донбассе.
> 
> Кроме того, в результате ударов уничтожены: радиолокационная станция контроля воздушного пространства в районе Лисичанска Луганской Народной Республики, зенитный ракетный комплекс «Бук-М1» в районе населенного пункта Соледар Донецкой Народной Республики, склады боеприпасов в районах Горское и Верхнекаменское Луганской Народной Республики, а также два пункта управления ВСУ и узел связи в районах населенных пунктов Переездное и Ивано-Дарьевка Донецкой Народной Республики.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Брифинг Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2425444@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В результате ударов высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования уничтожено: два пункта управления ВСУ, станция радиоэлектронной борьбы в районе Пятихатки Харьковской области, пусковая установка оперативно-тактического ракетного комплекса «Точка-У» и боевая машина реактивной системы залпового огня «Ураган» в районе Барвенково Харьковской области.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической, армейской и беспилотной авиацией за сутки поражено: 57 районов сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ. Уничтожено три пункта управления, зенитный ракетный комплекс «Бук-М1» в районе Речки Сумской области, а также пункт ремонта и восстановления бронетехники ВСУ в районе Харькова.
> 
> 280 националистов, два склада боеприпасов в районе Раздоловки Донецкой Народной Республики, пять танков и других боевых бронированных машин, шесть орудий полевой артиллерии и 11 специальных автомобилей.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны в районе Мазановки Харьковской области сбит самолет Су-25 воздушных сил Украины.
> ...

----------


## Иваныч

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/7693093.html

Не буду переносить сюда весь текст, наверное все уже читали.
Интересны детали, точнее одна деталь, на которой остановлюсь.

_— Штурмовая группа улетела с рассветом. Мы попрощались с ребятами… Ну как попрощались? Пожелали друг другу скорой встречи.
.................................................
Группа усиления должна была прибыть к аэродрому вечером 24-го. Но пошло не по плану. Дорога к аэродрому была одна. Двухполоска. А на ней скопилось огромное количество военной техники: КамАЗы, БТРы, бронеавтомобили «Тигры»… где-то уже стояли подбитые украинские танки.

— Из-за постоянных обстрелов со стороны украинской армии и пробок мы добирались до наших четыре дня._

О похожем приходилось читать в военных мемуарах о ВОВ, о забитых войсками и техникой дорогах.
Вспомнился какой-то полковник из штаба округа, который проводил то ли беседу с лётным составом, то ли какое-то занятие,
о управление фронтовой истребительной авиацией в районе линии фронта. 
Что возможности РТС аэродрома вылета, находящиеся от линии фронта за пару сотен километров, а возможно и дальше,
не смогут управлять самолётами, осуществлять наведение на цели летящие ниже средних высот.
Что для управления в районе линии фронта предназначена РЛС П-40, на гусеничном ходу, которая должна будет
выдвинуться в район выполнения задач истребителями и управлять ими.
Но сможет ли она физически проехать сотни километров по дорогам забитым войсками и военной техникой,
а если и доедет, то сколько на это потребуется времени.

Вспоминается другой случай - афганский.
Проводилась крупная операция в провинции Герат. К нам на аэродром Шиндант была переброшена
авиация с других аэродромов Афганистана, привлекалась также авиация с Союза.
Была задействована и афганская авиация, в частности СУ-7 базировавшиеся на аэродроме.
Участвовали и вертолёты.
Время было расписано по минутам, нашей группе отводилась всего 4 мин.для работы по назначенной цели,
т.к. уже прилетят другие.

Там, наверху, всё спланировали, посчитали, составили плановую таблицу, кто, откуда и во сколько взлетает.
Но! Как и когда взлетать продумали, а как будем садиться упустили; и началось.
Сначала всё шло хорошо, но как всегда случаются заминки, кто-то немного подотстал, в какой-то вертолёт
припозднились десантники и он уже не успевал в своё время выполнить взлёт с ВПП, а вынужден был
взлетать с грунта между ВВП и РД, поднимая клубы афганской пылищи. 
Взлётно-посадочную полосу заволокло пылью, что сильно ограничило видимость.
Дальше ещё хуже, в непрерывающийся поток взлетающих самолётов и вертолётов уткнулись вернувшиеся
с боевого задания самолёты, а бетонка-то только одна. 
Прерывать взлёты нельзя, т.к. сорвётся выполнение боевого задания и не прерывать нельзя, у прилетевших
заканчивается топливо.
К тому же, группа руководства банально не справилась с управлением таким количеством воздушных судов,
в условиях забитого радиообмена. Борта возвращались переходили на канал управления аэродрома,
проще говоря не вклиниться в эфир.
Мы группой подруливали к взлётке, первая пара уже вырулила на взлёт, я стоял перед полосой и готовился вырулить,
а в это время на посадку заходили самолёты и некоторые уже находились между дальним и ближним.
Руководитель кричал: -- Взлетай, стоящие на полосе ждали остатки группы,
про садящегося все забыли, всё вокруг в пылище и вот.
Вдруг вижу, как практически на высоте начала выравнивания в пыли появляется афганский СУ-7 и я думаю,
находясь в 50 метрах от стоящей на полосе пары с полной бомбовой нагрузкой;
- Интересно, если он на них сядет и рванут ФАБ-500, до меня достанет.
Но афганец молодец, умница. несмотря на хреновую приёмистость двигателя, он умудряется отвернуть немного в сторону и уйти на второй круг,
а я смог увидеть торчащие стойки шасси, проплывающие в считанных метрах над моей кабиной и тут разразился во весь голос РП:
- Молодец, молодеЦ! Истошно орал руководитель полётов в эфир.
Но садиться же ему всё равно надо и он сел, на запасную, на грунтовку, которую конечно никто давно к посадкам не готовил.

К чему я это всё, просто вспомнилось, как всё начинается по плану, но уже с самого начала идёт не по плану.

----------


## lindr

В сети распространяется мнение что вхождение Финляндии в НАТО наглухо закроет КБФ в выход из Финского залива.

Не переживайте сильно, мобильные батареи ПКР ЕМНИП *шведского* производства стоят в  Моонзунде с войны 2008 года. И в материковой Эстонии они еще наверняка запасены а искать их по лесам то еще удовольствие..

Выход уже давно наглухо запечатан.

Без оккупации Эстонии КБФ обречен сидеть в финском заливе.

Тем же кто считает взятие Эстонии легкой прогулкой напомню: в 1941 бои там шли с 7 июля по 28 августа на материке и до 21 октября в Моонзуде  и до 2 декабря на дальних островах. в 1944 бои шли с 26 июля по 18 ноября. Моонзунд штурмовали 2 месяца.

----------


## Let_nab

> В сети распространяется мнение что вхождение Финляндии в НАТО наглухо закроет КБФ в выход из Финского залива.
> 
> Не переживайте сильно, мобильные батареи ПКР ЕМНИП *шведского* производства стоят в  Моонзунде с войны 2008 года. И в материковой Эстонии они еще наверняка запасены а искать их по лесам то еще удовольствие..
> 
> Выход уже давно наглухо запечатан.
> 
> Без оккупации Эстонии КБФ обречен сидеть в финском заливе.
> 
> Тем же кто считает взятие Эстонии легкой прогулкой напомню: в 1941 бои там шли с 7 июля по 28 августа на материке и до 21 октября в Моонзуде  и до 2 декабря на дальних островах. в 1944 бои шли с 26 июля по 18 ноября. Моонзунд штурмовали 2 месяца.


Поржал! Херня какая-то! Феерично про современную штурмовку Моонзунда с наглухо запечатанным там чем-то. ну уж точно не задним проходом толерастов!  
Давно, ещё советские военные, прямо сказали Западу, что никто уже Берлин штурмовать не будет, тем более для того, чтобы опять водрузить Красное знамя Победы над Рейхстагом. Время это прошло и с пользой. Методы сейчас совсем другие, как и оружие другое, люди другие, цели другие с необходимостями. Так же как оккупация Эстонии или этой всей перхоти нах не кому не сдалась. Все последние события лишний раз подтвердили на практике всем - что вся эта шалупонь на Западе и по периметру жила и живёт за счёт России, что в продовольственном, что в энергетическом или сырьевом, даже за счёт наших трудовых рук. А мы прекрасно обходимся без их "стеклянных бус", а вот они без нас вымрут в буквальном смысле. Так что сейчас туда пошлют Воеводу или Тополь и смысла водружать что-то над большой радиоактивной воронкой с выжженным наглухо периметром просто нет! Они и так нам нах не нужны эти нахлебники, бабы с бородами и прочая пидорня со свастиками.
А касаемо Приболтов, так тоже тогда ещё советские учёные проинформировали, что при применении тактическое ядерного оружия в том районе повлечёт затопление Балтийским морем приличной части суши прибрежных государств как Польша, Приболтия, Швеция и Финляндия. Прибалты потом войдут в историю, если кто из этих народов выживет, как племя живущее на плотах или на подручных плавательных средствах (говно не тонет) на месте бывшей своей суши. И это..., все эти ПКР ЕМНИП шведского производства пущай постреляют со дна моря! Тут не Моонзунд надо вспоминать, а на сколько и какими силами штурмовали Хиросиму и Нагасаки... Бугагагагага!

----------


## Иваныч

Российский историк и политолог, профессор, программный директор Международного дискуссионного клуба «Валдай» О.Н. Барабанов, 
вчера в программе " Время покажет", сложившуюся ситуацию связанную с противостоянием России с Западом
на Украине описал короткой фразой: — Пропал флёр, что с Россией лучше не воевать.

Потом продолжил, примерно в таком ключе.
А раз сокрушить украинскую армию не удалось, значит воевать с Россией можно,
есть смысл оказывать Украине военную помощь,
а коли мы не наносим ударов по центрам принятия решений находящихся на Украине,
хотя неоднократно их анонсировали, то почему бы не устроить артиллерийские дуэли за Сувалкский коридор.
Они уверены, что их центры управления при этом не пострадают.

Получается, что сюда же вписывается и запрет на транспортировку наших грузов на Шпицберген.

----------


## Avia M

> Пропал флёр, что с Россией лучше не воевать.


удары по территории России и гибель граждан продолжатся, "если не будет сокрушительного военного ответа".
Клишас добавил, что Россию провоцируют и при любом поводе будут говорить о ее "жесткости и даже жестокости". При этом, по его словам, опаснее, если Запад станет трактовать отсутствие жесткости при защите территории и граждан РФ как слабость со стороны России.

https://ria.ru/20220703/otvet-179987...medium=desktop

----------


## Иваныч

> удары по территории России и гибель граждан продолжатся, "если не будет сокрушительного военного ответа".
> Клишас добавил, что Россию провоцируют и при любом поводе будут говорить о ее "жесткости и даже жестокости". При этом, по его словам, опаснее, если Запад станет трактовать отсутствие жесткости при защите территории и граждан РФ как слабость со стороны России.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20220703/otvet-179987...medium=desktop


Чем сокрушить?

Сердюковская оптимизация вооружённых сил не предполагала ничего сокрушительного.

----------


## Red307

> Чем сокрушить?
> 
> Сердюковская оптимизация вооружённых сил не предполагала ничего сокрушительного.


Так давно пора из депутатов создать батальон спецназа. Выдать им мосинки, сш-68 и пусть идут "сокрушают", освобождают Донбасс. Володин первый на коне.

----------


## Иваныч

> Так давно пора из депутатов создать батальон спецназа. Выдать им мосинки, сш-68 и пусть идут "сокрушают", освобождают Донбасс. Володин первый на коне.


Депутаты пусть своими делами занимаются.

Сегодня крутят по ТВ ролик от МО, показывают пару СУ-25 вооружённых по два блока с С-13, т.е. по 10 шт ведут и это ВСЁ?!

----------


## Red307

> Депутаты пусть своими делами занимаются.
> 
> Сегодня крутят по ТВ ролик от МО, показывают пару СУ-25 вооружённых по два блока с С-13, т.е. по 10 шт ведут и это ВСЁ?!


Депутаты уже давно занимаются своими делами, а не  тем, для чего они там сидят. А так могут послужить делу  Путина, в которое они все так искренне верят))

----------


## Иваныч

> Депутаты уже давно занимаются своими делами, а не  тем, для чего они там сидят. А так могут послужить делу  Путина, в которое они все так искренне верят))


Завтра в Думе последнее заседание и депутаты уходят на каникулы.
Чем заниматься в каникулы, решает каждый сам.

_"У нас будет время, когда не будет пленарных заседаний. Поэтому можно спокойно, оформив командировку, без пропусков посещений зала Госдумы, где принимаются законы, поехать в ЛНР, ДНР. И вместе с коллегами, которые к нам приезжали, обсуждать вопросы, связанные с оказанием помощи Донбассу, решением проблем людей, с формированием правового поля, о чем мы говорили в ходе их недавних визитов. Коллеги, давайте это сделаем", - цитирует Володина ТАСС.

_

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...nkToTopicClick

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2430386@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Ударом высокоточного оружия большой дальности морского и воздушного базирования поражена авиационная техника воздушных сил Украины, дислоцированная на военном аэродроме Канатово Кировоградской области.
> 
> В морском порту города Одесса на территории судоремонтного завода высокоточными ракетами большой дальности морского базирования уничтожен находившийся в доке украинский военный корабль и склад поставленных США киевскому режиму противокорабельных ракет «Harpoon». Также выведены из строя производственные мощности предприятия по ремонту и модернизации корабельного состава военно-морских сил Украины.
> 
> В результате огневого поражения позиций 108-го и 109-го батальонов 10-й горно-штурмовой бригады ВСУ в районе населенного пункта Верхнекаменское Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено свыше 70 процентов личного состава.
> 
> В городе Николаев высокоточным оружием ВКС России нанесены удары по складам вооружения и боеприпасов 28-й механизированной бригады ВСУ и 123-й бригады территориальной обороны на территории тепловозоремонтного завода.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2430462@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием большой дальности морского базирования в районе населенного пункта Богдановцы Хмельницкой области уничтожена перевалочная база с поставленными США боеприпасами к реактивным системам залпового огня «HIMARS» и снарядами к американским крупнокалиберным гаубицам М777. В акватории Днепровского лимана вскрыта попытка выдвижения и высадки с быстроходных десантных катеров украинской диверсионной группы на территорию Херсонской области. В результате огневого поражения два десантных катера ВМС Украины с находившимися на борту диверсантами уничтожены.
> 
> В населённом пункте Константиновка Донецкой Народной Республики в результате удара высокоточным оружием ВКС России по пункту временной дислокации 95-й десантно-штурмовой бригады ВСУ уничтожено более 100 националистов и иностранных наемников.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины. За сутки поражено: шесть командно-наблюдательных пунктов, в том числе подразделений 60-й пехотной бригады в районе Орехова Запорожской области, 113-й бригады территориальной обороны в районах Клугино-Башкировки и Чугуева Харьковской области. Уничтожены: четыре склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения и боеприпасов в районах Любимовки Днепропетровской области, Степного Запорожской области и Артемовска Донецкой Народной Республики, а также радиолокатор подсвета и наведения зенитного ракетного комплекса С-300 в районе населенного пункта Некременное Донецкой Народной Республики.
> 
> В рамках контрбатарейной борьбы подавлены четыре взвода реактивных систем залпового огня «Град» в районах населенных пунктов Успеновка, Марково, Миньковка и Семеновка, два артиллерийских взвода гаубиц Д-20, три артиллерийских взвода самоходных артиллерийских установок «Гвоздика», а также восемь украинских взводов орудий Д-30 на огневых позициях в районах населенных пунктов Дзержинск, Георгиевка, Водяное, Новомихайловка, Курахово, Камышевка Донецкой Народной Республики.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2430584@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Ударом высокоточных ракет воздушного базирования по пункту временной дислокации подразделений «Иностранного легиона» в районе населенного пункта Константиновка Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено свыше 40 иностранных наемников, большинство из которых поляки.
> 
> В результате ударов высокоточным оружием ВКС России в районе Николаева ликвидирован артиллерийский дивизион 59-й мотопехотной бригады ВСУ, потери личного состава и вооружения которого превысили 70 процентов.
> 
> В результате удара оперативно-тактической авиации ВКС России по боевым позициям батальона 72-й механизированной бригады ВСУ в населенном пункте Зайцево Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено более 70-ти националистов и склад боеприпасов.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины.
> ...

----------


## Avia M

Украине не нужны американские штурмовики A-10 Warthog, требуются более современные самолеты, заявил советник главы украинского минобороны Юрий Сак.
A-10 "не закроют воздушное пространство и не остановят бомбардировщики и ракеты". Вместе с тем они станут целью российских истребителей и ПВО, добавил он.

https://ria.ru/20220727/shturmoviki-...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2430686@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием ВКС России в городе Николаев на территории бывшего завода железобетонных изделий и автотранспортного предприятия «Николаевстройтранс» уничтожены временные пункты дислокации 28-й механизированной и 79-й десантно-штурмовой бригад ВСУ. Потери противника составили до двухсот военнослужащих и более 20 единиц бронированной и специальной автомобильной техники.
> 
> В районе Артемовска в результате огневого поражения полностью уничтожена одна из рот 10-й горно-штурмовой бригады ВСУ. Кроме того, в районе Новомихайловки Донецкой Народной Республики в результате уничтожения высокоточным ударом командного пункта фактически утратила боеспособность 53-я механизированная бригада ВСУ.
> 
> По уточненным данным, ударом ВКС России 24 июля по складу боеприпасов в районе населенного пункта Любимовка Днепропетровской области уничтожено более ста ракет к реактивной системе залпового огня «Хаймарс» производства США. Ликвидировано до ста двадцати человек военнослужащих, охранявших объект, а также иностранные наемники и технические специалисты.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (28.07.2022 г.) https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...2FEED%22%7D%5D

----------


## Avia M

"Пока мы посылаем Украине помощь в размере 60 миллиардов долларов, Зеленский принимает участие в фотосессиях для журнала Vogue. Эти люди принимают нас за кучку лохов"

https://ria.ru/20220728/zelenskiy-1805523452.html?in=t




> Vogue – журнал №1 для посетительниц премиальных торговых центров.

----------


## Red307

> "Пока мы посылаем Украине помощь в размере 60 миллиардов долларов, Зеленский принимает участие в фотосессиях для журнала Vogue. Эти люди принимают нас за кучку лохов"
> 
> https://ria.ru/20220728/zelenskiy-1805523452.html?in=t


Я так понимаю, Вог не может себе позволить оплатить фотосессию. Все за счёт американских налогоплательщиков. 
Не то, что дворцы Путина, Гундяева, Медведева.

----------


## Fencer

Кто и как набирает добровольцев на военную спецоперацию на Украине https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.rbc...79470e8e115e48
https://wagner2022.ru/#contacts-table

----------


## Avia M

> Я так понимаю


Однобоко, но стабильно! :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> Однобоко, но стабильно!


А ты типа, вопросы со всех сторон рассматриваешь))

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (29.07.2022 г.) https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...2FEED%22%7D%5D

----------


## Avia M

> Не то, что дворцы Путина


Ядерная стратегия Путина и разработка вооружений представляют собой чрезвычайно серьёзную угрозу для США и их союзников.

Читайте больше на https://www.pravda.ru/news/world/173...oruzhie_zapad/

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2431133@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием воздушного базирования в районе населенного пункта Кодема Донецкой Народной Республики нанесен удар по пункту временной дислокации подразделений 72-й механизированной бригады ВСУ. Уничтожено до 50 военнослужащих, две гаубицы «Мста-Б» и десять единиц военной техники.   В Харькове высокоточным оружием ВКС России нанесен удар по пункту временной дислокации националистического формирования «Кракен» на территории механического техникума имени Морозова. В результате удара безвозвратные и санитарные потери противника составили до 350-ти националистов. Также, уничтожено 11 единиц военной техники.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины. За сутки поражено: 13 пунктов управления, в том числе 95-й десантно-штурмовой бригады в районе Майорска Донецкой Народной Республики, а также живая сила и военная техника противника в 227-и районах.
> 
> В результате ударов ВКС России в районах населенных пунктов Потемкино, Белогорка Херсонской области и Белая Криница Николаевской области уничтожено до 100 националистов и 25 единиц военной техники. Также уничтожены четыре склада боеприпасов в районах населенных пунктов МУРАХОВКА Николаевской области, Серебрянка Донецкой Народной Республики, Змиев Харьковской области и города Николаев.   В рамках контрбатарейной борьбы в районе населенного пункта Новопавловка Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожена гаубица М777 производства США. В районе Николаевки – пусковая установка реактивной системы залпового огня «Ураган» и транспортно-заряжающая машина.
> 
> Также подавлено: девять взводов РСЗО «Град», четыре артиллерийских взвода орудий «Гиацинт-Б», пять артиллерийских взводов орудий Д-30 на огневых позициях в районах населенных пунктов Веселое, Зайцево, Звановка, Раздоловка, Новгородское, Дзержинск, Орловка и Курахово Донецкой Народной Республики.   Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны за сутки сбито пять украинских беспилотных летательных аппаратов в районах населенных пунктов Терновая, Пришиб, Семеновка, Яковенково и Петропавловка Харьковской области. Кроме того, перехвачено в воздухе 11 снарядов реактивной системы залпового огня над населенными пунктами Долгенькое и Синичено Харьковской области, Чернобаевка Херсонской области, Новоивановка, Алчевск Луганской народной Республики, Макеевка, Моспино Донецкой Народной Республики.
> ...

----------


## Red307

> Ядерная стратегия Путина и разработка вооружений представляют собой чрезвычайно серьёзную угрозу для США и их союзников.
> 
> Читайте больше на https://www.pravda.ru/news/world/173...oruzhie_zapad/


"Если бы у меня была бы такая газета как "Правда", никто бы не узнал, что я проиграл битву при Ватерлоо" - Наполеон.

----------


## Avia M

> "Если бы у меня была бы такая газета как "Правда", никто бы не узнал, что я проиграл битву при Ватерлоо" - Наполеон.


Схема работы западной пропагандистской машины при освещении событий на Украине и в Донбассе примитивна и одинакова: какая бы трагедия там ни случилась, в ней сразу же винят Россию и тиражируют совершенно неудобоваримые украинские фейки. Реальность.

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2431206@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В результате высокоточного удара в городе Харьков, на территории завода «Украинские энергетические машины» уничтожены две американские пусковые установки реактивных систем залпового огня «HIMARS».  Также уничтожены 53 украинских националиста и иностранных наемников.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием ВКС России в районе города Харьков нанесён удар по пункту временной дислокации 92-й механизированной бригады. Уничтожено до 200 националистов и семь единиц бронетехники.
> 
> Из-за больших безвозвратных потерь в 93-й механизированной бригаде ВСУ на Харьковском направлении и в 128-й горно-штурмовой бригаде на Запорожском направлении, отмечается массовое оставление боевых позиций и дезертирство личного состава этих соединений в центральные и западные районы Украины.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Заявление официального представителя Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2431348@egNews



> Минобороны России зафиксировало и учитывает на будущее официальное признание заместителя начальника Главного управления разведки военного ведомства Украины генерала Скибицкого о прямом согласовании Вашингтоном каждой цели для Киева перед ударами из американских ракетных систем залпового огня «HIMARS».
> 
> Разглагольствуя перед британскими журналистами издания «The Telegraph», Скибицкий признался, что «перед запусками ракет между представителями разведслужб обеих стран идут консультации, которые позволяют Вашингтону остановить любые потенциальные атаки, если бы они были недовольны намеченной целью».
> 
> Всё это неопровержимо доказывает, что Вашингтон, вопреки заявлениям Белого Дома и Пентагона, напрямую вовлечён в конфликт на Украине.
> 
> Именно администрация Байдена несёт прямую ответственность за все одобренные Киеву ракетные атаки по жилым кварталам и объектам гражданской инфраструктуры населённых пунктов Донбасса и других регионов, повлекших массовую гибель мирных жителей.
> 
> Больше ни у кого на Украине и в мире не должно быть никаких сомнений, что удары ракетами «HIMARS» по Новой Каховке 12 июля, по Стаханову 17 июля, по Красному Лучу 24 июля, десятки ракетных ударов по Донецку и, безусловно, удар 29 июля по следственному изолятору в Еленовке, убившему 50 и покалечившему 73 военнопленных украинцев были спланированы режимом Зеленского и одобрены Вашингтоном.
> ...


Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2431351@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В результате удара ВКС России по боевым позициям 54-й механизированной бригады ВСУ в районе населенного пункта Марьинка Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено более 50 националистов 2-го батальона данного соединения.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием ВКС России нанесён удар по пункту временной дислокации: украинского «Иностранного легиона» в районе города Николаев. Уничтожено до 250 наёмников и более 20 единиц военной техники.
> 
> В населённых пунктах Мерефа и Чугуев Харьковской области в результате высокоточных ударов ВКС России ликвидировано до 500 националистов 92-й механизированной бригады ВСУ и большое количество военной техники.
> 
> В результате огневого поражения боевых позиций 16-го батальона 58-й мотопехотной бригады ВСУ в районе Артемовска уничтожено более 130 националистов. Оставшиеся военнослужащие батальона численностью до 70 человек спешно покинули позиции и убыли в Конотоп Сумской области, где были разоружены и признаны дезертирами.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

> "Если бы у меня была бы такая газета как "Правда", никто бы не узнал, что я проиграл битву при Ватерлоо" - Наполеон.


Кто это себя уже Наполеоном возомнил и тут во всю своими антисоветскими цитатками сыплет, будто у себя дома в палате №6!? 
А это и взаправду ты! 




> Это же "западная пропагандистская машина" с 24го февраля проводит "спецоперацию по денацификации и чего-то там" на Украине. Такая у тебя "реальность"


Угадал! Да, это всё таже "западная пропагандистская машина", которая и до 24го февраля и с 24го февраля без перерыва проводила и проводит "спецоперацию по пропаганде русофобии, антисоветчины, нацизма, оправданию убийства женщин и детей во всём мире и не только на Востоке Украины своими американскими ракетами с бомбами и чего-то там ещё - основанного на махровом вранье". Вот такую тебе реальность! Только ей не надорвись!

----------


## Red307

Жив, политрук!?
Мы уж думали, что с тобой что-то случилось.

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2431457@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В результате высокоточного удара ВКС России по пункту временной дислокации подразделения 81-й аэромобильной бригады ВСУ в Николаевке Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено свыше 50 националистов и шесть единиц автомобильной техники.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами большой дальности воздушного базирования в районе населенного пункта Радехов Львовской области уничтожена база хранения с поступившим киевскому режиму из Польши вооружением и боеприпасами иностранного производства.
> 
> В районе населенного пункта Норцовка Харьковской области из-за высоких потерь от артиллерийского огня командиры подразделений 132-го разведывательного батальона отказались выполнять приказы командования, переправились с личным составом через реку Северский Донец и убыли в пункт временной дислокации.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2431647@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В результате ударов высокоточным оружием Воздушно-космических сил по позициям 92-й механизированной бригады в районе города Харьков уничтожено до 130 военнослужащих и 13 единиц бронетехники.
> 
> В районе населенного пункта Константиновка Донецкой Народной Республики поражен временный пункт дислокации подразделений 95-й десантно-штурмовой бригады. Ликвидировано до 400 военнослужащих ВСУ и 20 единиц военной техники.
> 
> В результате активных наступательных действий российских войск и народных милиций ДНР и ЛНР в районах населенных пунктов Соледар, Артёмовск и Авдеевка Донецкой Народной Республики, подразделения 54-й механизированной, 56-й и 58-й мотопехотных бригад ВСУ, утратив боеспособность из-за больших потерь, оставили занимаемые позиции.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Заявление официального представителя Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2432186@egNews



> 7 августа режимом Зеленского совершён новый акт ядерного терроризма на объектах энергетической инфраструктуры Запорожской АЭС для создания гуманитарной катастрофы в Херсонской и Запорожской областях.
> 
> Около 12 часов 40 минут украинскими подразделениями 44-й артиллерийской бригады из района населенного пункта Марганец, на противоположном берегу Каховского водохранилища, осуществлен обстрел Запорожской АЭС.
> 
> В результате украинского обстрела была повреждена высоковольтная линия «Каховская», обеспечивавшая подачу электроэнергии в Запорожскую и Херсонскую область.
> 
> На Запорожской АЭС произошел скачок напряжения, вызвавший задымление на открытом распределительном устройстве станции. Также сработала система защиты, отключившая подачу электроэнергии.
> 
> Прибывшим пожарным расчетом задымление удалось ликвидировать.
> ...


Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2432189@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В результате ударов высокоточных ракет воздушного базирования в районе Харькова поражены пункты временной дислокации батальона 92-й механизированной бригады и 122-го батальона 113-й бригады территориальной обороны ВСУ. Потери противника составили до 150 военнослужащих и 14 единиц автомобильной и бронетанковой техники.
> 
> В районах населенных пунктов Белогорка Херсонской области и Павловка Николаевской области ударами ВКС России по боевым позициям 105-го и 106-го батальонов 63-й механизированной бригады ВСУ уничтожено до 70 националистов и 14 единиц автомобильной техники.
> 
> В результате удара ВКС России в районе Новополтавки Николаевской области уничтожено до 30-ти военнослужащих и пять единиц автомобильной техники 18-го батальона 35-й бригады морской пехоты ВСУ.
> 
> На Харьковском направлении в результате уничтожения точечными ударами ВКС России и ракетными войсками пунктов временной дислокации украинских националистов, массовых потерь и дезертирства наёмников, утратило боеспособность нацформирование «Кракен». Для срочного восполнения потерь командиры нацистского формирования безуспешно пытаются заставить вступать в него жителей города Харькова.
> ...

----------


## Red307

В Новофедоровке база 43-го ОМШАП горит.
Даже Скабеева отреагировала

----------


## Avia M

> Даже Скабеева отреагировала


На Скабееву МО отреагировало...

Огневого воздействия по обвалованной площадке хранения боеприпасов на аэродроме Саки не было, cообщили в ведомстве.

----------


## Red307

> На Скабееву МО отреагировало...
> 
> Огневого воздействия по обвалованной площадке хранения боеприпасов на аэродроме Саки не было, cообщили в ведомстве.


Любая другая трактовка события подпадает под ст.207. ч.3. УК РФ.

----------


## Avia M

> Любая другая трактовка события подпадает под ст.207. ч.3. УК РФ.


...пока практика применения новых норм не сформировалась, гражданам следует проявлять осторожность.

----------


## lindr

> Любая другая трактовка события подпадает под ст.207. ч.3. УК РФ.


Чтобы что-то по трактовать надо информацию иметь а ее нет. 

Есть фото взрывов по которым причину взрывов установить невозможно. Все "трактовки" разного уровня эмоциональности домыслы тех кого и рядом с местом происшествия не было.

Потому просто включаем логику. 

- Звуков прилетов не было ни на видео и по показаниям.  

- Погода хорошая самолет или беспилотник средних или больших размеров виден визуально на расстоянии нескольких километров.

- Диверсия путем обстрела днем неоправданный риск для группы. Зачем? Одно дело хлопушку сбросить во дворе - другое склад к чертям разнести. Ночью такие вещи делают, чтобы отойти без потерь. В Брянске таки леса кругом, прятаться легко, а в Крыму?

- Мина с таймером - днем не пронесешь а ставить на большое время - риск что обнаружат. Да и ночью хрен пролезешь камеры кругом.

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2432370@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В результате ударов высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования большой дальности в районе населенного пункта Вороновица Винницкой области уничтожен действующий заглубленный командный пункт воздушных сил Украины.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием морского базирования большой дальности нанесен удар по крупному складу боеприпасов в районе населенного пункта Умань Черкасской области. Уничтожено более трёхсот реактивных снарядов к системам залпового огня «HIMARS», а также большое количество боеприпасов к американским гаубицам М777.
> 
> В результате активных наступательных действий подразделений российских войск утратил боеспособность 2-й механизированный батальон 14-й механизированной бригады. Потеряв более 340 человек убитыми и ранеными оставшийся личный состав самовольно покинул занимаемые позиции.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины.
> ...

----------


## Red307

> Чтобы что-то по трактовать надо информацию иметь а ее нет. 
> 
> Есть фото взрывов по которым причину взрывов установить невозможно. Все "трактовки" разного уровня эмоциональности домыслы тех кого и рядом с местом происшествия не было.
> 
> Потому просто включаем логику. 
> 
> - Звуков прилетов не было ни на видео и по показаниям.  
> 
> - Погода хорошая самолет или беспилотник средних или больших размеров виден визуально на расстоянии нескольких километров.
> ...


В сети уже есть снимки, где "взрыв боеприпасов на обвалованной площадке" и "авиатехника не пострадала". Похоже и правда курили в неположенном месте.

----------


## lindr

Видел я снимки. Они как раз хорошо ложатся на временную линию видео. Три взрыва на трех площадках хранения боеприпасов. Левый нижний угол и правый верхний это два одновременных взрыва в начале видео. 
Верхний левый это большой взрыв с грибом.
Так что ничего нового на снимках нет.
Причину взрывов по ним установить невозможно.

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2432504@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине. 
> 
> Высокоточными ударами ВКС России в населённом пункте Красногоровка Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожен склад боеприпасов 54-й механизированной бригады. Потери украинской стороны составили до 30-ти военнослужащих, более шести тысяч артиллерийских снарядов и минометных мин различного калибра, а также семь единиц автомобильной техники. 
> 
> В результате ударов ВКС России по пунктам временной дислокации подразделений 93-й механизированной бригады ВСУ в районе населенного пункта Андреевка Харьковской области ликвидировано до ста националистов и более 20-ти единиц военной техники.
> 
> В районе населенного пункта Пески Донецкой Народной Республики в результате ударов ВКС России утратила боеспособность 56-я мотопехотная бригада ВСУ. В подразделениях соединения уничтожено до 70-ти процентов личного состава. Большинство мобилизованных для восполнения потерь бригады граждан Украины отказались выдвигаться к линии боевого соприкосновения и дезертировали.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины. За сутки поражено: пять пунктов управления, в том числе 46-й аэромобильной бригады в районе населённого пункта Андреевка Херсонской области, полка нацгвардии «Хортица» в Кушугуме Запорожской области, националистического формирования «Айдар» в Новосёловке Донецкой Народной Республики и 56-й мотопехотной бригады в городе Николаев. Уничтожено семь складов боеприпасов и ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения в районах населенных пунктов Николаевка, Фёдоровка, Выемка Донецкой Народной Республики и Кушугум Запорожской области.
> ...

----------


## Red307

> Видел я снимки. Они как раз хорошо ложатся на временную линию видео. Три взрыва на трех площадках хранения боеприпасов. Левый нижний угол и правый верхний это два одновременных взрыва в начале видео. 
> Верхний левый это большой взрыв с грибом.
> Так что ничего нового на снимках нет.
> Причину взрывов по ним установить невозможно.


Всех устраивает эта версия. А это главное.

----------


## lindr

Эта это какая? Заметьте я ни разу не высказывался о причинах. Лишь предлагал порасуждать подплючив логику. И логика говорит что огневого воздействие т.е. обстрела не было. Хотя бы потому что было два одновременных мощных взрыва.

Если чисто гипотетически рассмотреть вариант диверсии с закладкой ВУ (остальные версии внешнего воздейсвия можно уверенно отмести), то единственным вариантом предствляется закладка внутрь ящиков с боерипасами малоразмерного СВУ непосредственно на ракету (бомба не сдетонирует) выполненая за пределами части.

----------


## Red307

Нарушение правил пожарной безопасности.

https://ria.ru/amp/20220809/vzryvy-1808402245.html

Есть ещё вопросы?

----------


## lindr

И что с того?   Всяко будет комиссия - надо выводу поменяют не на надо не поменяют.
Для  военного времени обычная практика. Вы похоже все еще категориями мирного времени мыслите.
В условия войны безопасных мест нет вообще.
Привыкайте жить в этой реальности.

----------


## Red307

> И что с того?   Всяко будет комиссия - надо выводу поменяют не на надо не поменяют.
> Для  военного времени обычная практика. Вы похоже все еще категориями мирного времени мыслите.
> В условия войны безопасных мест нет вообще.
> Привыкайте жить в этой реальности.


Какой еще "войны"? У нас спецоперация, все по плану, небо на замке.

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2432753@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В результате активных наступательных боевых действий союзных сил ликвидировано более 50 процентов личного состава в 14-й и 66-й механизированных бригадах ВСУ на Артёмовском и Авдеевском направлениях. Фиксируется массовое дезертирство и самовольное оставление националистами занимаемых позиций.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины.
> 
> За сутки поражены: двадцать пунктов управления бригадного и батальонного звеньев, восемь складов боеприпасов в районах населенных пунктов Константиновка, Северск, Зайцево, Новоселка, Очеретино, Водяное Донецкой Народной Республики и Трудовое Запорожской области.
> 
> Уничтожены: склад ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения в районе Харькова, локатор наведения зенитного ракетного комплекса С-300 в районе Краматорска, а также 264 района скопления живой силы, вооружения, военной и специальной техники.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (12.08.2022 г.) https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...2FEED%22%7D%5D

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (06.08.2022 г.)Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (13.08.2022 г.) https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...2FEED%22%7D%5D

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2433250@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине. В результате наступательных действий Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации полностью освобожден населенный пункт Уды Харьковской области.
> 
> Высокоточными ударами ВКС России по пункту временной дислокации 66-й механизированной бригады в районе населенного пункта Дзержинск Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено до 40 националистов и девять единиц военной техники. В результате ударов ВКС России по скоплениям живой силы и военной техники 63-й механизированной бригады ВСУ в районах Белая Криница и Белогорка Херсонской области уничтожено 35 националистов и 15 единиц бронетанковой и автомобильной техники. Сосредоточенными огневыми ударами по позициям 53-й механизированной бригады ВСУ в районе населенного пункта Срибное Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено до 200 националистов и 15 единиц военной техники. 
> 
> В районах населенных пунктов Опытное и Первомайское Донецкой Народной Республики более 200 военнослужащих 56-й мотопехотной бригады ВСУ отказались выполнять боевые задачи и самовольно оставили позиции из-за больших потерь. Так, в третьем батальоне данной бригады, действовавшем в районе Марьинки, из 580 человек списочного состава осталось около 140 военнослужащих.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины. Уничтожена радиолокационная станция обнаружения и наведения целей в районе населенного пункта Пересадовка Николаевской области, склад горючего в районе Славянска, два склада боеприпасов в районах Звановка Донецкой Народной Республики и Искровка Кировоградской области. Кроме того, уничтожены два склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения 58-й мотопехотной бригады в Артёмовске Донецкой Народной Республики и 63-й механизированной бригады в районе Березнеговатое Николаевской области. Поражены пять пунктов управления, в том числе 43-й воздушно-десантной бригады в Великой Новоселке, артиллерийской группы 79-й десантно-штурмовой бригады в районе Часов Яр Донецкой Народной Республики, штаб 247-го батальона 127-й бригады территориальной обороны в городе Харьков, четыре пункта временной дислокации подразделений 113-й бригады территориальной обороны в районе Золочева Харьковской области, а также живая сила, вооружение и военная техника в 151 районе.
> 
> В ходе контрбатарейной борьбы подавлены: взвод реактивных систем залпового огня «Град» в районе населенного пункта Артёмовск, артиллерийский взвод орудий «Гиацинт-Б», а также семь взводов гаубиц Д-30 на огневых позициях националистов в районах Звановка, Кузьминовка, Северск, Переездное, Весёлое и Выемка Донецкой Народной Республики. 
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2433471@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине. Высокоточным оружием ВКС России поражен пункт временной дислокации иностранных наёмников в районе населённого пункта Золочев Харьковской области. Уничтожено свыше 100 и ранено более 50 боевиков из Польши, а также Германии.
> 
> В районе железнодорожных станций Апостолово и Синельниково Днепропетровской области высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования выведены из строя две тяговые электроподстанции. 
> 
> В результате удара армейской авиации ВКС России по боевым позициям 63-й механизированной бригады ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Белогорка и Лозовое в Херсонской области потери 105-го и 107-го батальонов этой бригады составили более 160 националистов.
> 
> В районе населённого пункта Марьинка Донецкой Народной Республики артиллерийским ударом российских войск по боевым позициям 66-й механизированной бригады ВСУ ликвидировано более 70 процентов личного состава третьего батальона данного соединения.
> 
> В районах населенных пунктов Угледар, Водяное и Доброволье Донецкой Народной Республики ударами высокоточным оружием ВКС России по боевым позициям 53-й механизированной и 68-й пехотно-егерской бригад ВСУ уничтожено более 260 националистов.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2433658@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием ВКС России в районе населенного пункта Андреевка Херсонской области поражен командно-наблюдательный пункт 3-го батальона 46-й аэромобильной бригады, а также пункт временной дислокации данной бригады в районе населенного пункта Лозовое. Уничтожено свыше 20 и ранено до 30 националистов.
> 
> В результате сосредоточенного огневого удара по позициям 72-й мотопехотной бригады в районе населенного пункта Артёмовск Донецкой народной Республики уничтожено более 50 националистов, а также шесть единиц военной техники.
> 
> После отступления националистов с занимаемых позиций в районе Артёмовска, военнослужащими союзных сил вскрыты факты прямого нарушения киевским режимом и его западными спонсорами требований Женевской конвенции. Так, 14 августа южнее Артёмовска Донецкой Народной Республики на позициях, оставленных подразделениями 72-й механизированной бригады ВСУ, российскими военнослужащими обнаружено более 50-ти противотанковых мин французского производства EMP F2. Данные мины, после установки в боевое положение, невозможно извлечь или обезвредить. Их применение является прямым нарушением требований второго Протокола «О запрещении или ограничении применения мин, мин-ловушек и других устройств», являющегося частью Женевской Конвенции о запрещении или ограничении применения оружия неизбирательного действия, принятой в Нью-Йорке 10 октября 1980 г.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2433903@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В результате поражения высокоточным оружием склада боеприпасов 95-й десантно-штурмовой бригады в районе Славянска Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено свыше 3000 122-мм артиллерийских снарядов, мин, а также более 30 националистов. Высокоточными ударами ВКС России по скоплениям живой силы и военной техники ВСУ в районах Лозовое, Белогорка и Белая Криница Херсонской области уничтожено более 40 националистов и 10 единиц специальной автомобильной техники.
> 
> Противник несет значительные потери. В Соледаре в ходе мероприятий по доукомплектованию 10-й горно-штурмовой бригады ВСУ более трети мобилизованных граждан самовольно оставили свои подразделения, убыв в неизвестном направлении. Укомплектованность бригады личным составом из-за больших потерь остается менее 50 процентов. В районе Марьинки Донецкой Народной Республики в связи с большими потерями и нехватки боеприпасов больше половины военнослужащих 3-го батальона 66-й механизированной бригады ВСУ самовольно оставили боевые позиции и покинули район боевых действий.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины. За сутки поражены девять пунктов управления, в том числе 46-й аэромобильной бригады в районе населенного пункта Белая Криница Херсонской области, 56-й мотопехотной бригады в районе Яснобродовка Донецкой Народной Республики, 28-й мотопехотной бригады ВСУ в районе Николаева. Уничтожено большое число военнослужащих резерва ВСУ, вооружения и военной техники, прибывших для разгрузки на железнодорожную станции Калининдорф Херсонской области. Кроме того, уничтожены девять складов ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения и боеприпасов в районах населенных пунктов Краматорск, Николаевка, Красное Донецкой Народной Республики, Малиновка Харьковской области, Гуляйполе, Самойловка Запорожской области и Березнеговатое Николаевской области, а также три склада топлива в районах Харькова, Богодухова и Чугуева Харьковской области.
> 
> Российскими средствами противовоздушной обороны за сутки уничтожены четыре украинских беспилотных летательных аппарата в районах населенных пунктов Коробочкино Харьковской области, Первомайское, Ясиноватая Донецкой Народной Республики и города Херсон. Также перехвачены: баллистическая ракета «Точка-У» в районе Донецка и семь снарядов реактивной системы залпового огня «Ураган» в районах населенных пунктов Никольское и Стаханов Донецкой Народной Республики.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Заявление официального представителя Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2434065@egNews



> 19 августа киевский режим готовит резонансную провокацию на Запорожской АЭС в период посещения Украины Генеральным секретарем ООН Антониу Гутерришем, в результате которой Российская Федерация будет обвинена в создании техногенной катастрофы на данной электростанции.
> 
> Для подготовки провокации командование оперативно-тактической группы «Днепр» развертывает к 19 августа в районе Запорожья посты радиационного наблюдения, а также организует тренировки подразделений 108-й бригады территориальной обороны, 44-й артиллерийской бригады и воинских частей, дислоцирующихся в Запорожье, по действиям в условиях радиационного заражения местности.
> 
> Кроме того, подразделения 704-го полка РХБЗ ВСУ должны завершить к 19 августа сосредоточение в районе Запорожья и быть в готовности к фиксации факта аварии на Запорожской АЭС, а также проведению комплекса мероприятий по демонстрации якобы ликвидации ее последствий.
> 
> Подразделениями 44-й артиллерийской бригады ВСУ 19 августа планируется нанесение артиллерийских ударов по территории Запорожской АЭС с огневых позиций, находящихся в городе Никополь. Вина за их последствия будет возложена на российские Вооруженные Силы.
> 
> Украинское руководство не раз распространяло слухи, что российские войска оккупировали данную атомную электростанцию и ведут обстрелы ВСУ из дальнобойных артиллерийских систем, прикрываясь АЭС. Обращаем внимание, что тяжелых вооружений ни на территории станции, ни в прилегающих к ней районах у российских войск нет. Там находятся только подразделения охраны.
> ...


Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2434071@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине. Противник несет значительные потери.
> 
> В результате применения оперативно-тактической авиации ВКС России в районе Авдеевки, 37-й батальон 56-й мотопехотной бригады ВСУ полностью утратил боеспособность. Потери личного состава превысили 60 процентов. Командованием оперативно-тактической группы «Донецк» остатки батальона выведены в тыл для переформирования.
> 
> Нанесением ударов высокоточным оружием ВКС России по скоплениям живой силы и военной техники 18-го батальона 35-й бригады морской пехоты ВСУ в районах Белая Криница и Великое Артаково уничтожено свыше 80 националистов и более 50 ранено.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием наземного базирования поражен пункт временного базирования иностранных наемников в городе Харьков. Уничтожено более 90 боевиков.
> 
> В районе Посад-Покровское Николаевской области ударом армейской авиации ВКС России по пункту временной дислокации 1-го батальона 28-й механизированной бригады ВСУ уничтожено около 60 националистов и восемь единиц специальной автомобильной техники.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (20.08.2022 г.) https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...3A"FEED"%7D%5D

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2434704@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами большой дальности морского базирования «Калибр» в районе населенного пункта Майорское Одесской области уничтожен склад боеприпасов с ракетами к американским реактивным системам залпового огня «Хаймарс» и зенитным комплексом западного производства.  
> 
> Ударом оперативно-тактической авиации ВКС России в районе Гуляйполе Запорожской области уничтожен склад горючего 102-й бригады территориальной обороны, на котором хранилось более 100 тонн дизельного топлива для военной техники.  
> 
> В результате огневых ударов по позициям 2-го батальона 28-й механизированной бригады в районе населенного пункта Новогригоровка Николаевской области, а также 18-го батальона 35-й бригады морской пехоты ВСУ в районе Токарево Херсонской области безвозвратные потери противника составили более 100 человек, а также семь единиц бронетанковой и специальной автомобильной техники.
> 
> В районе населенного пункта Новомихайловка Донецкой Народной Республики в результате огневого поражения позиций 2-го батальона 66-й механизированной бригады ВСУ уничтожено более 30 человек личного состава, один танк и пять специальных автомобилей.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2434841@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием ВКС России в районе населенного пункта Полтавка Запорожской области поражён пункт управления 102-й бригады территориальной обороны. Уничтожено до 30 националистов и 14 единиц военной техники.
> 
> В результате сосредоточенного огневого удара по боевым позициям 28-й механизированной бригады в районе населенного пункта Лупарево Николаевской области уничтожено более 50 националистов, а также семь единиц бронетанковой и специальной автомобильной техники.
> 
> Огневыми ударами по позициям 72-й механизированной бригады в районе Зайцево, 112-й бригады территориальной обороны в районе Артёмовска и 101-й бригады территориальной обороны в районе Яковлевки Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено до 100 националистов, два танка и 15 автомобилей.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2435062@egNews



> В результате наступательных действий на Херсонско-Николаевском направлении в районе Александровки союзные войска уничтожили подразделения 28-й механизированной бригады ВСУ и вышли к административной границе Николаевской области. Взято под контроль 36 квадратных километров территории Херсонской области.
> 
> Освобожден населенный пункт Комсомольское, продвижение в глубину обороны противника на этом направлении составило три километра. Установлен контроль над территорией Николаевской области площадью 12 квадратных километров.
> 
> Кроме того, в районе Андреевки нанесены значительные потери 35-й бригаде морской пехоты и 46-й аэромобильной бригаде ВСУ. Противник выбит из поселка Благодатовка и близлежащих населенных пунктов.
> 
> Успешно развивается наступление на Донецком направлении.
> 
> Завершается освобождение населенного пункта Марьинка, более 75 процентов которого уже находится под контролем союзных войск.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2435193@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В результате наступательных действий союзных войск, потери действовавших на Донецком направлении 68-й пехотно-егерской, 66-й механизированной и 56-й мотопехотной бригад ВСУ составили более 600 человек. Кроме того, около 160 военнослужащих 66-й механизированной бригады отказались принимать дальнейшее участие в дальнейших боевых действиях. Командованием оперативно-тактической группы ВСУ «Донецк» принято решение о выводе данных соединений из-за потери боеспособности c занимаемых позиций в тыловые районы.
> 
> Ударами оперативно-тактической авиации ВКС России в районе Артёмовска уничтожено более 50 процентов личного состава 20-го батальона 93-й механизированной бригады ВСУ. В связи с высокими потерями военнослужащие батальона самовольно оставили позиции и убыли в неизвестном направлении.
> 
> В районе населенного пункта Лозовое Херсонской области при попытке скрытно форсировать реку Ингулец нанесено поражение 18-му батальону 35-й бригады морской пехоты ВСУ. Уничтожено более 80 националистов и 6 автомобилей.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием ВКС России в районе Константиновки Донецкой Народной Республики поражён пункт временный дислокации 72-й механизированной бригады ВСУ. Уничтожено около 80 националистов и 8 единиц военной техники.
> ...

----------


## lindr

«Пшеничное поле с воронами» 1890г. Винсент Ван Гог

На картине автор акцентирует внимание зрителя на три тропы, которые расходятся в разные стороны. По-хорошему, это должно было бы символизировать свободу выбора, надежду и открывающиеся перспективы. Однако все три пути ведут в никуда. 
Художник использует любимые цвета – синий и желтый. Но небо здесь кажется грязным, а цвет пшеницы – болезненным и говорящим скорее об увядании, чем о зрелости и плодородии. 

Резкий контраст желтого поля и темного неба, с зловещими черными воронами, свидетельствует о чувстве тоски и нерешительности художника. Тут нет никакого стандартного ритма автора, ни разных завихрений. Полотно написано грубыми, почти неряшливыми мазками. Картина была закончена за пару недель до того, как художник попытался застрелиться, в следствие чего умер от обильной кровопотери.

Ценитель искуства ТГ канал

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2435361@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине. 
> 
> Высокоточным оружием ВКС России на военном аэродроме Миргород Полтавской области поражены пять боевых самолетов воздушных сил Украины. Один Су-27 и один Су-24 уничтожены. Ещё два Су-27 и один Су-24 получили критические повреждения. Потери противника в живой силе составили до 30-ти националистов. В Днепропетровской области в результате высокоточного удара по военному аэродрому Днепр уничтожены три самолета воздушных сил Украины.
> 
> Высокоточным ударом ВКС России в районе населенного пункта Новый Буг Николаевской области уничтожен командный пункт группировки украинских войск «Каховка». Ликвидировано 64 военнослужащих ВСУ и семь единиц военной техники.
> 
> В результате прямого попадания ракеты «Искандер» по воинскому эшелону на железнодорожной станции Чаплино в Днепропетровской области уничтожено свыше 200 военнослужащих резерва ВСУ и 10 единиц военной техники, следовавших в зону боевых действий на Донбассе.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение высокоточных ударов по объектам военно-промышленного комплекса Украины, осуществляющих ремонт вооружения и военной техники для украинских войск. В населённом пункте Шепетовка Хмельницкой области высокоточным оружием ВКС России уничтожены цеха предприятия по ремонту бронетанкового вооружения и реактивных систем залпового огня, в том числе иностранного производства. В городе Запорожье поражены производственные цеха завода «Искра», в которых осуществлялся ремонт радиолокационных станций ПВО и контрбатарейной борьбы. Также уничтожены производственные корпуса авиационного ремонтного завода «Мигремонт», в котором проводилось восстановление авиационной техники воздушных сил Украины.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (26.08.2022 г.) https://m.vk.com/wall-133441491_9264...tom=1#comments



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине. 
> 
> ������ Сосредоточенными огневыми ударами по боевым позициям подразделений 25-й воздушно-десантной бригады ВСУ в районе Северска и 101-й бригады территориальной обороны в районе Яковлевки Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено более 50 националистов и 9 единиц бронетанковой и автомобильной техники. 
> 
> ◽ В связи с большими потерями и утратой боеспособности военнослужащие подразделений 53-й механизированной бригады ВСУ в Новомихайловке Донецкой народной республики и 93-й механизированной бригады ВСУ в Дибровном Харьковской области оставили позиции и убыли из районов боевых действий. 
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины. 
> 
> ������ За сутки поражены девять пунктов управления ВСУ в районах населённых пунктов: Яковлевка, Шевченко, Соледар, Отрадное Донецкой Народной Республики, Лозовое Херсонской области, Дергачи, Чугуев Харьковской области, Николаев и Партизанское Николаевской области, а также живая сила и военная техника ВСУ в 163-х районах. 
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2435901@egNews



> Ударами высокоточного оружия ВКС России уничтожены пункты временной дислокации 95-й десантно-штурмовой бригады ВСУ в населенном пункте Славянск Донецкой Народной Республики. Ликвидировано до 150-ти националистов и 10 единиц автомобильной и бронетанковой техники.
> 
> В результате наступательных действий союзных войск на Донецком направлении потери 204-го батальона 241-й бригады территориальной обороны в населенном пункте Артёмовск превысили 60 процентов личного состава. Командование оперативно-тактической группы «Лиман» вывело подразделения бригады из района боевых действий в Киев для доукомплектования.
> 
> В результате высокоточного удара в районе Славянска Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено более 100 националистов, проходивших обучение в центре подготовки резерва ВСУ.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по объектам оборонно-промышленного комплекса Украины, на которых осуществляется производство и ремонт вооружения.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием ВКС России в городе Запорожье на территории завода «Мотор Сич» поражены производственные цеха, в которых осуществлялся ремонт вертолётов воздушных сил Украины.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Заявление Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2436183@egNews



> Сегодня в течение дня по прямому указанию В. Зеленского украинские войска предприняли попытку наступления в Николаевской и Херсонской областях на трех направлениях.
> 
> В результате активной обороны группировки российских войск подразделения ВСУ понесли большие потери.
> 
> В ходе боев уничтожено 26 украинских танков, 23 боевые машины пехоты, 9 других боевых бронированных машин, сбито 2 штурмовика Су-25. Потери противника в живой силе составили более 560 военнослужащих. Очередная попытка наступательных действий противника с треском провалилась.





> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> В результате ударов ВКС России высокоточным оружием по пункту управления воздушного командования «Восток» в районе Днепропетровска, а также складу ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения и боеприпасов 60-й пехотной бригады в районе Нововоронцовки Херсонской области ликвидировано до 70 националистов и 14 единиц специальной автомобильной техники.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием наземного базирования в районе населенного пункта Марганец Днепропетровской области поражены пункт временной дислокации и склад боеприпасов 108-й бригады территориальной обороны, а также полевые лагеря нацистских формирований «Айдар» и «Азов». Уничтожено более 100 боевиков, 20 единиц военной техники и свыше 3 тыс. реактивных снарядов для систем залпового огня.
> 
> Сосредоточенными огневыми ударами по боевым позициям 53-й механизированной бригады и националистического формирования «Кракен» в районе населенного пункта Артемовск Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено более 30 и ранено свыше 50 националистов.
> 
> ВКС России за сутки сбиты два самолета Су-25 воздушных сил Украины в районах населенных пунктов Червоный Яр Запорожской области и Курдюмовка Донецкой Народной Республики.
> ...


Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе специальной военной операции на Украине https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2436118@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе специальной военной операции на Украине https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2436252@egNews



> В результате разгрома проведённого по личному указанию Зеленского наступления украинских войск на Николаево-Криворожском и других направлениях противник понес масштабные потери.
> 
> Эффективными действиями российской группировки войск за сутки уничтожены 48 танков, 46 боевых машины пехоты, 37 других боевых бронированных машин, 8 пикапов с крупнокалиберными пулеметами и более 1200 украинских военнослужащих.
> 
> При отражении наступления противника российскими войсками разгромлены подразделения переброшенной для участия в операции из западной Украины 128-й отдельной горной штурмовой бригады ВСУ. Сложили оружие и сдались в плен пять военнослужащих данной бригады.
> 
> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию на Украине.
> 
> Ударами высокоточного оружия наземного базирования в районе населенного пункта Александровка Днепропетровской области поражены: пункт временной дислокации и склад боеприпасов 1-й танковой бригады ВСУ.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Заявление Минобороны России по угрозам обстрелов школ со стороны ВСУ https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2436277@egNews



> Киевский режим продолжает намеренные обстрелы социально значимых объектов в Донецкой, Луганской народных республиках и в других районах, освобожденных от националистов в ходе специальной военной операции. Ударам подвергаются школы, больницы, детские сады и жилые дома.
> 
> Поставленные США и европейскими странами дальнобойные ударные средства значительно расширили возможности киевского режима наносить преступные удары по жилой инфраструктуре и учебным заведениям артиллерийским и ракетным оружием западного производства.
> 
> Подобные действия являются военным преступлением и требуют от всего международного сообщества принятия срочных мер для недопущения обстрелов киевским режимом школ и гибели детей.
> 
> Накануне начала нового учебного года информируем, что в Луганской и Донецкой народных республиках, а также в Запорожской, Херсонской и Харьковской областях 1 сентября 2022 года открывают свои двери 1422 школы для 326 тысяч 438 учащихся.
> 
> Российская сторона реализует комплекс всех необходимых мероприятий по защите данных учебных заведений от любых угроз.
> ...


Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе специальной военной операции на Украине https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2436345@egNews



> Предпринятая попытка режима Зеленского возобновить наступательные действия на Николаево-Криворожском и других направлениях провалилась.
> 
> В ходе безуспешных атак населенных пунктов Архангельское, Ольгино и Терновые Поды противник понес значительные потери и был отброшен российскими войсками. В районе населенного пункта Сухой Ставок разгромлен батальон 57-й мотопехотной бригады ВСУ. В настоящее время завершается уничтожение его остатков.
> 
> Для деблокирования подразделений ВСУ через реку Ингулец было переправлено 12 танков, поставленных киевскому режиму Польшей. Мощным огневым воздействием российских войск часть танков была уничтожена. Несколько танков в ходе беспорядочного отхода подорвались на своем минном поле. Только пять украинских танков смогли вырваться обратно, вглубь подконтрольной ВСУ территории.
> 
> За двое суток безуспешных атак на Николаево-Криворожском и других направлениях украинские войска потеряли четыре боевых самолета: два Су-25, один Су-24 и один МиГ-29. Сбиты в воздухе три украинских вертолета Ми-8. Российскими войсками уничтожено 63 украинских танка, 59 боевых машин пехоты, 48 других боевых бронированных машин, 14 пикапов с крупнокалиберными пулеметами и более 1700 украинских военнослужащих.
> 
> * * *
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Заявление Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2436548@egNews



> Развязанные в день приезда экспертов МАГАТЭ боевые действия украинских диверсионных групп с артиллерийскими обстрелами ВСУ Запорожской атомной электростанции не оставляют никаких сомнений в заблаговременной подготовке режимом В.Зеленского данной военной провокации.
> 
> Именно с завершением подготовки операции по захвату украинскими диверсантами Запорожской АЭС в день приезда экспертов МАГАТЭ была обусловлена отмена визита Р.Гросси на станцию 31 августа, вместо которой прошла его «внеплановая» встреча с В.Зеленским.
> 
> Очевидно, что в случае успеха операции киевского режима по захвату станции, глава МАГАТЭ Р.Гросси и эксперты миссии стали бы «живым щитом» украинских диверсантов для недопущения любых действий по их уничтожению подразделениями российских вооруженных сил.
> 
> Роль миссии МАГАТЭ в таком случае сводилась бы к фиксации нового статус-кво: «Запорожская АЭС перешла под полный контроль Киева», при новой волне громких заявлений Вашингтона и европейских столиц с призывами к России обеспечить «демилитаризованную зону» вокруг АЭС, где должны остаться наблюдатели МАГАТЭ под охраной украинских военных.
> 
> Данная провокация была сорвана эффективными действиями подразделений российских вооруженных сил и Росгвардии. В настоящее время миссия МАГАТЭ по главе с Р.Гросси прибыла на атомную электростанцию и начала плановую работу при полном обеспечении её безопасности российской стороной. Заслуживает уважение позиция Р.Гросси и его команды, всё-таки выехавших на станцию, несмотря на провокации Киева и обстрелы ВСУ. 
> ...


Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе специальной военной операции на Украине https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2436488@egNews



> Утром 1 сентября киевским режимом предпринята попытка крупной провокации для срыва прибытия рабочей группы экспертов МАГАТЭ на Запорожскую атомную электростанцию.
> 
> В 6 часов 20 минут на побережье Каховского водохранилища в трех километрах северо-восточнее Запорожской АЭС была осуществлена высадка на семи быстроходных моторных лодках двух диверсионных групп ВСУ общей численностью до 60 человек.
> 
> Диверсионные группы были обнаружены и блокированы в районе высадки подразделениями Росгвардии, охраняющими территорию Запорожской атомной станции.
> 
> Для пресечения попытки проникновения на атомную станцию и уничтожения украинских диверсантов на усиление военнослужащим Росгвардии прибыло подразделение российских Вооруженных Сил, а также задействованы вертолеты армейской авиации.
> 
> В настоящее время завершается уничтожение украинской диверсионной группы.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Заявление официального представителя Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2436891@egNews



> В ходе подготовки киевским режимом и его западными спонсорами операции по захвату 1 сентября с.г. Запорожской атомной электростанции, сообщить в присутствии миссии МАГАТЭ мировому сообществу о переходе станции под контроль Киева должны были специально отобранные и подготовленные «представители СМИ» из Украины, США и Великобритании.
> 
> В этих целях, как подтвердилось 2 сентября с.г. из публичного заявления В.Зеленского, киевским режимом явочным порядком к кортежу МАГАТЭ были присоединены автомобили с украинскими и западными журналистами.
> 
> Попытка данной провокации предпринималась Киевом вопреки сценарию работы миссии, документально согласованному Секретариатом МАГАТЭ и Департаментом охраны и безопасности ООН.
> 
> В соответствии с детально проработанными и согласованными документами, пропуск на подконтрольную российской стороне территорию Запорожской области должен был осуществляться строго на основании списков, ранее представленных в Минобороны России Департаментом охраны и безопасности ООН.
> 
> Никаких представителей украинских или иных СМИ, которые должны были сопровождать 1 сентября с.г. кортеж экспертов МАГАТЭ с подконтрольной киевскому режиму территории на Запорожскую АЭС, в согласованных списках миссии нет.
> ...


Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе специальной военной операции на Украине https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2436882@egNews



> Киевский режим продолжает безуспешные попытки закрепиться на отдельных участках на Николаево-Криворожском направлении. Авиация ВКС России, ракетные войска и артиллерия наносят удары по подразделениям и резервам ВСУ.
> 
> За сутки боевых действий на данном направлении противник потерял 11 танков, 17 боевых машин пехоты, в том числе четыре БМП «Брэдли» производства США, 10 других боевых бронированных машин, 5 пикапов с крупнокалиберными пулеметами и более 150 военнослужащих.
> 
> В районе населенного пункта Романовка Николаевской области истребительной авиацией ВКС России сбит штурмовик Су-25 воздушных сил Украины.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием ВКС России уничтожены пункты временной дислокации подразделений 80-й десантно-штурмовой бригады и склад боеприпасов в районе населенного пункта Краматорск Донецкой Народной Республики. Ликвидировано более 120-ти украинских военнослужащих и 11 единиц бронированной и специальной автомобильной техники.
> 
> В результате сосредоточенных огневых ударов по позициям подразделений 30-й механизированной и 95-й десантно-штурмовой бригад в районах населенных пунктов Гусаровка Харьковской области и Адамовка Донецкой Народной Республики ликвидировано 110 боевиков. Командованием ВСУ проводится доукомплектование этих соединений за счёт мобилизованных граждан из западных и центральных областей Украины.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Жовто-блакитний мстiтель? Неизвестный режет колёса и бьёт стёкла машинам с наклейками в поддержку СВО komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе специальной военной операции на Украине https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2436983@egNews



> Вооруженные силы Украины продолжали попытки закрепиться на отдельных участках Николаево-Криворожского направления.
> 
> ВКС России, ракетные войска и артиллерия наносят высокоточные удары по подразделениям и резервам украинских войск.
> 
> Всего за прошедшие сутки в ходе боевых действий на данном операционном направлении противник потерял 11 танков, семь боевых машин пехоты и восемь других бронированных машин, девять пикапов с крупнокалиберными пулеметами и более 220 военнослужащих.
> 
> Кроме того, высокоточным оружием в районах населённых пунктов Березнеговатое и Мураховка Николаевской области поражены пункты временной дислокации 57-й мотопехотной бригады.
> 
> В районе населенного пункта Кочубеевка Херсонской области ВКС России сбит вертолет Ми-8 воздушных сил Украины.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе специальной военной операции на Украине https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2437175@egNews



> Вооруженные силы Украины в течение суток продолжали попытки атаковать на отдельных участках Николаево-Криворожского направления.
> 
> ВКС России, ракетные войска и артиллерия наносят высокоточные удары по подразделениям и резервам ВСУ. В районах населённых пунктов Висунск, Явкино, Березнеговатое и Червонополье поражены живая сила и военная техника в пунктах временной дислокации 61-й пехотной бригады, 35-й бригады морской пехоты и 17-й танковой бригады ВСУ. Также уничтожено три склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения и боеприпасов в районе Великое Артаково Николаевской области. Высокоточными ракетами большой дальности морского базирования «Калибр» в районе населенного пункта Карповка Днепропетровской области уничтожено крупное хранилище топлива, предназначавшегося группировке украинских войск на Николаево-Криворожском направлении.
> 
> Истребительной авиацией ВКС России и средствами противовоздушной обороны сбиты три Су-25 воздушных сил Украины. Один Су-25 в районе населённого пункта Снигиревка и два украинских Су-25 в районе Мирное в Николаевской области.
> 
> Всего за сутки на Николаево-Криворожском направлении противник потерял 12 танков, 11 боевых машин пехоты и восемь других бронированных машин, шесть пикапов с крупнокалиберными пулеметами и более 210 военнослужащих.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием воздушного базирования поражены пункты временной дислокации подразделений 54-й и 93-й механизированных бригад ВСУ в районе города Артёмовск Донецкой Народной Республики. Уничтожено до 250 военнослужащих и более 10 единиц автомобильной и бронированной техники. В районе населенного пункта Веселянка Запорожской области высокоточными ударами ВКС России по пунктам временной дислокации 1-го батальона 65-й механизированной бригады ВСУ уничтожено до 100 боевиков и 15 единиц военной техники.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе специальной военной операции на Украине https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2437304@egNews



> В результате успешных наступательных действий в Донецкой Народной Республике подразделениями российских Вооруженных Сил полностью освобожден от националистов населенный пункт Кодема.
> 
> В течение суток на Николаево-Криворожском направлении из-за больших понесенных потерь в живой силе и технике украинскими войсками наступательных действий не проводилось. ВКС России, ракетные войска и артиллерия продолжали наносить высокоточные удары по подразделениям и резервам ВСУ на данном направлении.
> 
> Высокоточными ударами поражен пункт управления 24-й механизированной бригады в районе Оленовки Николаевской области, живая сила и военная техника 46-й аэромобильной бригады в районах населенных пунктов Белогорка, Сухой Ставок и Андреевка Херсонской области, а также 61-й пехотной бригады в районах Висунска и Явкино Николаевской области. В районе населенного пункта Перемога Николаевской области в результате удара ВКС России уничтожен склад боеприпасов 406-й артиллерийской бригады ВСУ.
> 
> Истребительной авиацией ВКС России и средствами противовоздушной обороны в районе Токарево Херсонской области уничтожен украинский МиГ-29 и в районе Комсомольское Николаевской области сбит Су-25 воздушных сил Украины.
> 
> В связи с большими потерями личный состав 57-й мотопехотной бригады в районах населенных пунктов Белая Криница Херсонской области и Великое Артаково Николаевской области отказался от выполнения боевых задач и самовольно покинул позиции.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2437422@egNews



> На Николаево-Криворожском направлении из-за больших потерь в подразделениях ВСУ, составлявших основу ударной группировки, наступательных действий украинскими войсками не проводилось.
> 
> ВКС России, ракетные войска и артиллерия продолжают наносить высокоточные удары по подразделениям и резервам ВСУ на данном направлении.
> 
> Поражены пункты управления 63-й механизированной бригады ВСУ в районе Березнеговатое Николаевской области, живая сила и военная техника 46-й аэромобильной, 57-й мотопехотной и 28-й механизированной бригад ВСУ в районах населённых пунктов Сухой Ставок, Петровское, урочища Плотницкое Херсонской области, Мураховка и Терновые Поды Николаевской области. В районе Мураховки Николаевской области уничтожен склад боеприпасов.
> 
> Истребительной авиацией ВКС России в районе Константиновки Николаевской области сбит Су-25 воздушных сил Украины.
> 
> В результате больших потерь от сосредоточенных огневых ударов российских Вооруженных Сил по позициям 59-й мотопехотной бригады ВСУ в районах населённых пунктов Украинка, Зелёный Гай и Новогригорьевка Николаевской области украинские военнослужащие отказались выполнять боевые задачи и начали самовольный отход в тыловые районы.
> ...

----------


## Red307

Что там с последними сводками от МО?

----------


## Let_nab

*Солдат ВСУ передал турецкий БПЛА "Байрактар" союзным силам*
- https://rg.ru/2022/09/07/ukrainskij-...ru&utm_test=x1
В распоряжении первого замминистра информации ДНР Даниила Безсонова оказалась запись прилета "Байрактара" на территорию, контролируемую Народной Милицией ДНР.

- https://t.me/rgsila/4395

----------


## Let_nab

*Минобороны России назвало потери ВСУ на двух направлениях*

В общей сложности с 6 по 10 сентября на криворожско-николаевском направлении ВСУ потеряли более 4 тыс. военных убитыми и более 8 тыс. ранеными, говорится в сообщении Минобороны. Также за последние сутки Киев потерял не менее 450 военных в Харьковской области, следует из данных ведомства.

Там также прокомментировали ситуацию за последние сутки: «На николаево-криворожском направлении высокоточными ракетными ударами ВКС России уничтожен пункт временной дислокации подразделений 36-й бригады морской пехоты ВСУ в районе Николаева. Потери противника составили более 100 военнослужащих, а также 15 единиц автомобильной и бронированной техники».

Помимо этого в Минобороны озвучили потери ВСУ в боях в Харьковской области. По данным ведомства, в районе населенных пунктов Староверовка, Чугуев, Волосская Балаклея, Новая Водолага и Клугино-Башкировка Киев потерял более 200 военных.

В районах населенных пунктов Пристин, Болдыревка, Синиха, Белое, Комаровка, Гороховатка, Купянск, Сеньково и Подвысокое Харьковской области были уничтожены более 250 украинских военнослужащих, добавили в министерстве.

- https://news.mail.ru/incident/53007797/?frommail=1

----------


## Let_nab

*Кто бы мог подумать! Сами признались!*

*Тактические успехи ВСУ стали результатом оперативной работы по обучению и передаче разведданных от США!*

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/09/10/u...elligence.html

машинный перевод:

Высокопоставленные украинские чиновники активизировали обмен разведданными со своими американскими коллегами в течение лета, когда они начали планировать контрнаступление, которое позволило им добиться драматических успехов на северо-востоке в последние дни, сдвиг, который позволил Соединенным Штатам предоставлять лучшую и более актуальную информацию о слабостях России, по словам американских чиновников.

На протяжении всей войны Соединенные Штаты предоставляли Украине информацию о командных пунктах, складах боеприпасов и других ключевых узлах на российских военных линиях. Такая разведка в режиме реального времени позволила украинцам, которые, как признают официальные лица США, сыграли решающую роль в планировании и исполнении, нацеливаться на российские силы, убивать высокопоставленных генералов и заставлять поставки боеприпасов перемещаться дальше от российской линии фронта.

Но ранее представители американской разведки говорили, что они часто лучше понимают военные планы России, чем украинские. Обеспокоенные тем, что обмен своими оперативными планами может выявить слабые места и препятствовать дальнейшей американской поддержке, украинцы тщательно охраняли свои оперативные планы, даже когда американская разведка собирала точные подробности о том, что Кремль приказывал, а российские командиры планировали.

Но когда Украина изложила свои планы нанести ответный удар по русским, высокопоставленные лидеры в Киеве решили, что обмен дополнительной информацией с Соединенными Штатами поможет обеспечить большую помощь, сказали американские чиновники.

Высокопоставленные американские чиновники отказались сообщить, сколько деталей из плана контрнаступления украина поделилась и сколько советов предложили Соединенные Штаты. Но один чиновник сказал, что американцы «постоянно» обсуждали с Киевом способы, которыми Украина могла бы притупить российское наступление на востоке страны.

Успехи на северо-востоке, включая возвращение Изюма, ключевого железнодорожного узла, были наиболее важными достижениями, достигнутыми Украиной до сих пор, заявили высокопоставленные американские чиновники.

Пока неясно, какое широкое стратегическое значение будут иметь эти достижения, но есть признаки того, что нынешнее наступление может стать ранними стадиями движения, которое может значительно отодвинуть российскую линию фронта, говорят военные эксперты и бывшие сотрудники разведки.

«В течение нескольких месяцев я думал, что Украина собирается оттеснить Россию к линиям 23 февраля к концу года», — сказал генерал-лейтенант в отставке Фредерик Б. Ходжес, бывший командующий армией США в Европе, имея в виду канун российского вторжения. «Я наблюдаю за российской логистикой, и мне просто показалось, что они не могут это выдержать. Их моральный дух и дисциплина, а также все их кадровые проблемы — для них просто неустойчиво делать то, что они пытались сделать».

Генерал Ходжес сказал, что недавний успех указывает на то, что усилия Украины по возвращению земель на юге и востоке могут разворачиваться быстрее, чем он предполагал ранее, даже подготавливая почву для попытки вернуть Крым в следующем году. Другие эксперты сошлись во мнении, что ситуация может измениться для Украины.

«Контрнаступление украинских военных продвигается быстрее и захватывает местность даже быстрее, чем ожидалось», - сказал Мик Малрой, бывший чиновник Пентагона и офицер ЦРУ. «Сейчас настало время для украинской армии использовать любую возможность, которую они имеют, чтобы ослабить и уничтожить российскую способность воевать».

Нынешние и бывшие американские чиновники высоко оценили изощренность подготовки Украины к контрнаступлению. Решение Украины рекламировать свое контрнаступление на юге, прежде чем нанести удар на северо-востоке, является стандартным методом неправильного направления, используемым американскими войсками специальных операций, которые обучают украинцев с момента аннексии Крыма в 2014 году.

«Эти ребята были обучены в течение восьми лет специальными операциями», — сказала Эвелин Фаркас, высокопоставленный чиновник Пентагона по Украине и России в администрации Обамы. «Их учили нерегулярной войне. Наши разведчики учили их обману и психологическим операциям».

Несмотря на то, что сообщения о толчке на юге, возможно, были чем-то вроде финта, чиновники говорят, что забастовка также имеет важное значение. Даже небольшие успехи на юге значительно затруднят российским войскам захват портового города Одессы, что является целью военного времени президента Владимира Путина.

Тем не менее, нынешние официальные лица США были сдержаны в субботу, заявив, что еще слишком рано определять, смогут ли украинские военные продолжать свое движение.

Наступление будет напрягать украинцев, которые страдают от нехватки снабжения, особенно артиллерийских снарядов. Их армия тоже понесла тяжелые потери. Перейти в наступление сложнее и труднее поддерживать, чем оборону. Некоторые американские чиновники считают, что чем успешнее Украина будет в ближайшие несколько дней, тем больше Россия будет искать способы нанести ответный удар.

Но новое наступление продемонстрировало, как российские войска не смогли преодолеть фундаментальные проблемы, обнаженные в первые дни конфликта, заявили американские официальные лица.

Российские военные продолжают бороться за то, чтобы заставить свои защищенные коммуникации работать и решить свои логистические проблемы. Он также не смог нарастить свою промышленную базу для удовлетворения потребностей войны, сказали несколько чиновников. Украинские ПВО по-прежнему угрожают российским самолетам, мешая Москве использовать весь потенциал своих военных.

Россия может пересмотреть свое решение не проводить крупномасштабный проект по наращиванию сил для нового наступления на Украину. Г-н Путин также может использовать другую тактику на новом этапе войны, особенно если он считает, что моральный дух Украины получает серьезный импульс от успешного контрнаступления. Некоторые высокопоставленные украинские чиновники считают, что русские могут прибегнуть к кибератакам, нацеленным на широкую территорию страны.

Георгий Дубинский, заместитель министра цифровой трансформации Украины, предсказал в пятницу, что в ближайшие месяцы, когда погода остынет, Россия попытается снова атаковать украинскую энергосистему, повредив электропередачу или закрыв трубопроводы.

«На следующем этапе они попытаются победить наш энергетический и финансовый секторы», - сказал г-н Дубинский. «Мы видели этот сценарий раньше».

Россия атаковала энергосистему Украины в 2015 году. Но на этот раз Украина ожидает, что Россия будет использовать более целенаправленные фишинговые атаки, чтобы вывести из строя части энергетической сети или объединить кибератаки с кинетической кампанией бомбардировок.

----------


## Let_nab

*Российский Су-25 уходит от двух ракет ПЗРК....*

----------


## Let_nab

*КТО И КАК ПОМОГАЛ НАЦИСТАМ-БАНДЕРОВЦАМ.*




*Это к тому, что пора менять формат этой "операции", так как против нас ведут широкомасштабную войну.*

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*ПО ТЕМКЕ ПОТЕРЬ ВСУ.*



.....

*Бандеровец жалуется, что из его 27-ми матёрых нациков штурмовавших взводный опорный пункт ВС РФ выжило 5 инвалидов.... Кстати, обратите внимание на его шеврон про "Майне ирэ..." То есть слоган SS... На Украине нацистов нет... Бугагагага!*

----------


## Let_nab

*Мы предупреждаем, что чрезмерное увлечение символами Третьего Рейха до добра не доведёт...*

Украинские военные, действующие в районе Балаклеи, нанесли на свою технику новый опознавательный знак - белый крест.









........................................







"Черные кресты"


*Украинский БПЛА "Лелека 100" как-то посаженный силами РЭБ в районе Попасного.*
Нацистская символика прилагается.

----------


## Let_nab

*Сегодня прошло что-то необъяснимое!*

Перефразирую бандеровскую пропаганду, которая рассказывала, что ВС РФ сами себя обстреливают на Запорожской АЭС. Так вот, сегодня внезапно ВСУ обстреляли свои же ключевые ТЭС и тупо обесточили несколько северных и восточных областей Украины. Из-за разбалансировки, аварийно отключились ещё две энергосистемы Южноукраинская и Хмельницкая АЭС.

Есть некоторые гавкающие и блеющие по поводу "совков" и СССР. Это не только на Украине или ЕвроРейхе, но и у нас в России. Так вот, познавательная инфа: На 2022 год на Украине было 15 ТЭС. Ни одна из них не была построена при Незалэжной. То есть с 1991 года количество построенных на Украине ТЭС - 0 (ноль). Все действующие ТЭС и питающие электричеством сейчас бандеровцев, антисоветчиков, нацистов и прочую шалупонь на Украине - построены советским народом под руководством коммунистов в СССР с 1950 по 1980 год. Сейчас бандеровское население Украины фактически паразиты, пользовавшие чужой труд. При этом из-за своей убогости и несостоятельности до посинения возненавидели тех, кто им это всё создал. Этож каким надо быть безмозглым для этого!? Каждая уничтоженная ТЭС это фактически безвозвратная потеря для Украины, точно так же как и НПЗ. Кто им это заново построит-восстановит? Никто! Только если СССР опять вернуть... Украинские нацисты - лишь пользователи чужого труда. 
Однако для блэкаута на Украине этого мало. Хотя в Харькове без света, метро стоит... Без света Полтавская, Днепропетровская, Харьковская, Сумская и Запорожская области, перебои Одесская и Николаевская области.

Есть неожиданные последствия отключения света и Интернета на Украине! Это внезапно перестали срать в комментах на российских форумах разные "дочки офицеров" и "небезразличные россеяне". Но тут, походу центрам в польше и прибалтике придётся дополнительную смену высеральщиков вводить.

Так что, после обстрелов Запорожской АЭС, которую остановили, справны ВСУ начали искать другие способы как отключить у себя другие электростанции и это у них получается... Ни одна электростанция не устоит перед мощью ВСУ!
Только вот возникли проблемы у тыла и переброске техники, боеприпасов, логистике у самих ВСУ. Но это зрада или перемога?

Думаю выражу общее мнение, что самообстрелы подстанций и ТЭС это самая позитивная новость за последнее время.

Снизу карта энергетических систем Украину. Видно, что основная питающая система находится на Востоке Украины...

----------


## Let_nab

*Макрон призвал Путина прекратить спецоперацию на Украине*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/53011537/?frommail=1

Президент Франции Эммануэль Макрон призвал российского коллегу Владимира Путина как можно скорее прекратить спецоперацию на Украине. Об этом говорится в заявлении Елисейского дворца по итогам телефонных переговоров лидеров.
«Он осудил продолжение российской военной операции на Украине и напомнил о своем требовании ее скорейшего прекращения, начала переговоров и восстановления суверенитета и территориальной целостности Украины», — говорится в сообщении.

После переговоров с украинским президентом Владимиром Зеленским и главой МАГАТЭ Рафаэлем Гросси Макрон призвал обеспечить безопасность Запорожской атомной электростанции (ЗАЭС) и пообещал поддерживать дальнейшие контакты.
11 сентября Путин впервые с августа созвонился с Макроном. Российский лидер, в частности, рассказал французскому коллеге об атаках Украины на Запорожскую АЭС. Он призвал Макрона повлиять на Киев для того, чтобы обстрелы станции прекратились.

............




*ИМХО: Прикольно, да? Требует от России, при этом ничего не требовал и не требует от Украины, когда те уничтожали людей на Донбассе и Луганске и сейчас тем более при обстрелах Запорожской АЭС, а им даже для этого вооружение поставляет. Более того, он даже "поддерживает" в этом Зеленского, особенно при обстрелах АЭС, чтобы вызвать глобальную катастрофу! Это как раз о том, что им пофигу эта АЭС.*

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2437734@egNews

----------


## Red307

> *Сегодня прошло что-то необъяснимое!*
> 
> Перефразирую бандеровскую пропаганду, которая рассказывала, что ВС РФ сами себя обстреливают на Запорожской АЭС. *Так вот, сегодня внезапно ВСУ обстреляли свои же ключевые ТЭС* и тупо обесточили несколько северных и восточных областей Украины. Из-за разбалансировки, аварийно отключились ещё две энергосистемы Южноукраинская и Хмельницкая АЭС.


Сейчас по всем федеральным каналам рассказывают, что это ВС РФ нанесли удары по объектам инфраструктуры харьковской области 

И вот например в инете.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ura...ews/1052586088


Все "необъяснимое" легко объяснилось.

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 12 сентября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2437853@egNews



> ВКС России, ракетные войска и артиллерия продолжают наносить высокоточные удары по подразделениям и резервам ВСУ в Харьковской области. В районах населенных пунктов Купянск и Изюм поражена живая сила и военная техника националистического формирования «Кракен», 113-й бригады территориальной обороны и 93-й механизированной бригады. Потери противника составили до 250 военнослужащих и более 20 единиц военной техники.
> 
> На Николаево-Криворожском направлении в районах населённых пунктов Костромка и Белогорка Херсонской области высокоточными ракетными ударами ВКС России поражены подразделения 63-й механизированной и 46-й аэромобильной бригад. В районе населенного пункта Вознесенск Николаевской области уничтожен склад боеприпасов, на котором хранилось 45 тысяч тонн боеприпасов ВСУ. Всего за последние сутки на данном операционном направлении в ходе боевых действий киевский режим потерял свыше трёхсот убитыми и до тысячи раненых украинских военнослужащих.
> 
> В районе населённого пункта Роги Черкасской области нанесён высокоточный удар ВКС России по пункту временной дислокации подразделения мотопехотной бригады оперативного резерва ВСУ. Уничтожено более 30 националистов и свыше 10 единиц специальной военной техники и автомобилей.
> 
> Продолжается нанесение ударов оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией по военным объектам на территории Украины. За сутки поражены четыре пункта управления ВСУ в районах населённых пунктов Славянск, Артёмовск и Константиновка Донецкой Народной Республики, Ольговское Запорожской области, а также 36 артиллерийских подразделений, живая сила и украинская военная техника в 125 районах. В результате ударов уничтожено три склада ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения и боеприпасов в районах населённых пунктов Новомихайловка Донецкой Народной Республики, Калиновское Днепропетровской области и Полтавка Запорожской области. Кроме того, в районе населённого пункта Зализничное Запорожской области уничтожена станция радиоэлектронной борьбы, а в Краматорске Донецкой Народной Республики - цеха ремонта и восстановления реактивных систем залпового огня.
> 
> Средствами противовоздушной обороны за сутки сбито пять беспилотных летательных аппаратов в районах населённых пунктов Николаевка Луганской Народной Республики, Славное Донецкой Народной Республики, Петровка Запорожской области, Безводное и Вишневое Херсонской области.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 13 сентября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2437978@egNews



> ВКС России, ракетные войска и артиллерия наносят массированные огневые удары по подразделениям ВСУ на всех операционных направлениях.
> 
> Высокоточными ударами ВКС поражены пункты временной дислокации подразделений 95-й десантно-штурмовой бригады в районах Славянска и Константиновки, 115-й механизированной бригады в районе Артёмовска, 53-й механизированной бригады в районе Курдюмовки.
> 
> Кроме того, поражены подразделения 35-й бригады морской пехоты в районе Березнеговатого, 57-й мотопехотной бригады в районе Мураховки Николаевской области, 128-й горно-штурмовой бригады в районе Балабино Запорожской области, а также 14-й механизированной бригады в районе города Харькова. В результате ударов потери за сутки украинских военнослужащих и иностранных боевиков превысили 800 человек убитыми и ранеными.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией поражены 12 пунктов управления в районах населённых пунктов Серебрянка, Верхнекаменское, Ивано-Дарьевка, Веселое, Соледар, Зайцево и Павловка Донецкой Народной Республики, Успеновка и Гуляйполе Запорожской области, Широкое, Киселевка и Новогригоровка Николаевской области, а также 47 артиллерийских подразделений, живая сила и военная техника ВСУ в 152 районах. Уничтожено пять складов ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения и боеприпасов в районах населённых пунктов Павловка и Темировка Запорожской области, Новополь Донецкой Народной Республики, Великое Артаково и Оленовка в Николаевской области.
> 
> Авиацией ВКС России в районе населённого пункта Очаков Николаевской области уничтожен вертолет Ми-8 воздушных сил Украины. Средствами противовоздушной обороны сбито шесть беспилотных летательных аппаратов в районах населенных пунктов Барвинок и Петровка Херсонской области, Киселёвка Николаевской области, Каменское, Зализничное Запорожской области, а также Владимировка Донецкой Народной Республики. Кроме того, в воздухе уничтожены семь реактивных снарядов в районах населённых пунктов Новая Каховка и Киселевка Херсонской области.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 14 сентября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2438087@egNews



> ВКС России, ракетные войска и артиллерия наносят массированные огневые удары по подразделениям и резервам ВСУ на всех операционных направлениях ведения боевых действий.
> 
> На Николаевско-Криворожском направлении в ходе безуспешных наступательных действий 24-й, 28-й механизированных, 46-й аэромобильной и 60-й пехотной бригад ВСУ в районах Мирное, Сухой Ставок, Белогорка, Брускинское, Ольгино Херсонской области и Терновые Поды Николаевской области уничтожено 8 украинских танков, 13 боевых машин пехоты, 11 других бронированных машин и свыше 150-ти украинских военнослужащих.
> 
> Высокоточными ударами российской авиации по пунктам временной дислокации и боевым позициям подразделений 53-й, 54-й, 110-й механизированных бригад, 128-й бригады территориальной обороны и 68-й пехотной бригады ВСУ в районах населённых пунктов Северск, Верхнекаменское, Никольское, Авдеевка, Новокалиново, Петровское, Новосёлка и Времевка Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено до 250-ти украинских военнослужащих и более 20-ти единиц военной техники.
> 
> В результате высокоточных ударов ВКС России по позициям 65-й механизированной и 68-й пехотно-егерской бригад в районах Новосёловки и Доброполье Запорожской области уничтожено до 70-ти украинских военнослужащих и 5 единиц военной техники.
> 
> В Харьковской области в районах населённых пунктов Двуречная, Балаклея и Купянск нанесены массированные огневые удары по живой силе и военной технике 14-й и 93-й механизированной бригад ВСУ. Потери противника составили до 150 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными, а также более 10-ти единиц военной техники.
> ...

----------


## Иваныч

Процесс пошёл?!

----------


## Avia M

> Процесс пошёл?!


Сомнительно. Может маски или забирать чего...

----------


## Иваныч

> Сомнительно. Может маски или забирать чего...


Всё возможно, что-то забрать, но только не маски привезли.

Про Иранские беспилотники тоже сначала говорили, что фейк, а они уже на Украине.

----------


## Avia M

> Про Иранские


Иранцы могут себе позволить, а Си мило улыбается, но посматривает в ст. гегемона...

----------


## lindr

> Иранцы могут себе позволить, а Си мило улыбается, но посматривает в ст. гегемона...


С Китаем все непросто.

Когда США демонтировали Британскую империю то забрали себе только Персидский залив а кто забрал остальное?

Зимбабве, Танзания, Намибия, Уганда, Гана, Кения, Пакистан, Мьянма, Соломоновы острова - все под Китаем. Гонконг туда же.

Французская Африка кстати почти вся устояла, плюс они Экваториальную Гвинею и Гвинею-Бисау прирезали.

Тайвань конечно жирный кусок, но им есть что терять а если учесть что Китайские дипломаты жуткие перестраховщики, то...

----------


## Avia M

> С Китаем все непросто.


О чем и речь. Обертка отношений красивая (беспрецедентная), но ожидать конкретной помощи не стоит на мой взгляд. Прагматизм рулит...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 18 сентября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2438576@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Николаево-Криворожском направлении противник силами трёх ротных тактических групп 60-й пехотной и 57-й мотопехотных бригад при поддержке шести танков предпринимал безуспешные попытки наступления в районах МИРОЛЮБОВКИ, МАЛОЙ СЕЙДЕМИНУХИ и БЕЛОГОРКИ Херсонской области.
> 
> Подразделениями российских вооруженных сил все атаки были успешно отражены.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием ВКС России в районе города НИКОЛАЕВ поражены личный состав и военная техника подразделений 28-й механизированной и 79-й десантно-штурмовой бригад ВСУ.
> 
> За сутки боевых действий на данном направлении потери украинских войск составили свыше 180-ти военнослужащих, 2 танка, 7 боевых бронированных машин, 3 орудия и 10 автомобилей.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 19 сентября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2438636@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> В течение суток высокоточным оружием ВКС нанесены удары по местам сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники 53-й, 58-й, 93-й механизированных бригад в районах населённых пунктов Торецк, Зайцево, Николаевка, а также 80-й десантно-штурмовой бригады в районе населенного пункта Северск Донецкой Народной Республики. Уничтожено более 200 украинских военнослужащих и 11 единиц бронетехники.
> 
> Высокоточным ударом по скоплению живой силы и техники 46-й аэромобильной бригады ВСУ в районе Белогорка Херсонской области уничтожено три единицы бронетехники и до 15 украинских военнослужащих.
> 
> В результате массированного огневого удара по пункту временной дислокации подразделений 59-й мотопехотной бригады в районе населённого пункта Першотравневое Днепропетровской области потери противника составили свыше 30 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и более 50 ранеными.
> 
> В результате массированных огневых ударов по местам сосредоточения личного состава и техники 128-й горно-штурмовой бригады в районе Долинка, 102-й бригады территориальной обороны в районе Рыбное Запорожской области, а также пункта временной дислокации националистического батальона «Карпатская сечь» в городе Запорожье, уничтожено более 70 украинских военнослужащих и боевиков, а также четыре единицы бронетехники.
> ...

----------


## Иваныч

_Спикер Совета Федерации Валентина Матвиенко ответила вопросом на вопрос журналистов, 
могут ли объявить в России мобилизацию. Об этом сообщает РИА Новости.

«А вы считаете, нужно?», — заявила в ответ на вопрос спикер._

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 20 сентября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2438764@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> В результате высокоточных ударов по пунктам временной дислокации 81-й аэромобильной и 66-й механизированной бригад ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Червоный Оскол и Студенок Харьковской области, 93-й механизированной бригады в районе Богородичное Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено более 120 украинских военнослужащих, три танка и 12 автомобилей.
> 
> Высокоточными ударами ВКС России по пунктам временной дислокации 35-й бригады морской пехоты ВСУ и 114-й бригады территориальной обороны в районах населенных пунктов Новогригоровка и Новая Одесса Николаевской области уничтожено более 70 националистов, свыше 15 единиц специальной военной техники и автомобилей.
> 
> Сосредоточенными огневыми ударами по боевым позициям 59-й мотопехотной бригады в районах населенных пунктов Терновка и Андреевка Херсонской области ликвидировано до 100 военнослужащих и семь боевых бронированных машин. Кроме того, в городе Николаев уничтожены цеха бронетанкового завода, в которых осуществлялся ремонт военной техники данного соединения.
> 
> Ударами оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации, ракетных войск и артиллерии за сутки поражены шесть пунктов управления ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Долина, Татьяновка, Артемовск Донецкой Народной Республики, Лежино, Кирово Запорожской области, Березнеговатое Николаевской области, а также 49 артиллерийских подразделений, живая сила и военная техника в 142 районах.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Путин объявил о частичной мобилизации в России https://youtu.be/_7ICK2zNTBE

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 21 сентября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2438904@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> В результате огневого поражения подразделений 28-й механизированной бригады ВСУ в районе населённого пункта ПРАВДИНО Херсонской области, потери соединения за сутки составили более двухсот человек и 21 единица военной техники. Личный состав 4-й роты 2-го батальона данного соединения фактически полностью погиб из-за командира 28-й бригады ВСУ, направившего подразделение в контратаку на минное поле.
> 
> В районе ПАВЛОВКИ Донецкой Народной Республики в результате огневого поражения 3-го батальона 1-й бригады президента Украины, предпринявшего неудачную попытку контратаки, потери противника составили более 60 человек убитыми и ранеными, четыре танка и восемь автомобилей.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием ВКС России в районе населенного пункта АРТЁМОВСК Донецкой Народной Республики поражен пункт временной дислокации 2-го батальона 93-й механизированной бригады ВСУ. Уничтожено более 75 боевиков и девять единиц военной техники.
> 
> Ударами оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации, ракетных войск и артиллерии поражено восемь пунктов управления ВСУ в районах населённых пунктов АРТЁМОВСК, СВЯТОГОРСК, АЛЕКСАНДРОВКА, ЯРОВАЯ Донецкой Народной Республики, КУПЯНСК, ЧЕРВОНЫЙ ОСКОЛ Харьковской области, пункт временной дислокации националистического формирования «Донбасс» в районе НИКОЛАЕВКИ Донецкой Народной Республики, а также 68 артиллерийских подразделений, живая сила и военная техника в 147-ми районах.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 22 сентября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2439005@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> В населенном пункте Моначиновка Харьковской области ВКС России нанесено поражение живой силе и военной технике подразделений 93-й механизированной бригады ВСУ. Уничтожено до 100 боевиков и до 20 единиц военной техники, в том числе одна установка системы залпового огня HIMARS.
> 
> В результате огневого поражения подразделений 14-й механизированной бригады, предпринявших неудачную попытку форсирования реки Оскол в районе населенного пункта Двуречное Харьковской области, противник потерял до 30 человек убитыми и шесть боевых машин пехоты.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием ВКС России поражены пункты временной дислокации подразделений 65-й мотопехотной бригады, 19-го конвойного батальона и наемников «Иностранного легиона» в районе города Запорожье. Потери ВСУ составили до 150 боевиков и 19 единиц военной техники.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования поражен временный пункт дислокации 17-й танковой бригады и склад боеприпасов 80-й десантно-штурмовой бригады ВСУ в районе населенного пункта Северск Донецкой Народной Республики. В результате ударов уничтожено более 90 украинских военнослужащих, 15 единиц военной техники и свыше 1000 боеприпасов к минометам.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 26 сентября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2439416@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> В результате массированного огневого удара по пунктам дислокации 14-й механизированной и 95-й десантно-штурмовой бригад ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Сеньково и Червоный Оскол Харьковской области потери противника составили более 120 военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными, 15 единиц военной техники.
> 
> Высокоточными ударами ВКС России по пунктам временной дислокации «иностранного легиона» и подразделений националистических формирований в районе населенного пункта Святогорск Донецкой Народной Республики ликвидировано до 100 боевиков.
> 
> Ракетным ударом по передовому пункту управления 10-й горно-штурмовой бригады ВСУ в районе населенного пункта Часов Яр Донецкой Народной Республики во время проведения совещания командования бригады уничтожено до 25 украинских военнослужащих и более 40 получили ранения. Выведены из строя восемь единиц специальной военной техники.
> 
> Высокоточным ударом по пункту временной дислокации 406-й артиллерийской бригады ВСУ в районе города Очаков Николаевской области уничтожены до 50 боевиков, 10 единиц военной техники и более 2 тыс. артиллерийских снарядов.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 27 сентября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2439559@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию.
> 
> В городе Запорожье ударом ВКС России уничтожено до ста боевиков 9-го полка специального назначения «Гепард» нацгвардии Украины, а также более 50 иностранных наемников.
> 
> Высокоточным оружием ВКС России в промышленной зоне города Николаева поражен пункт временной дислокации подразделений 59-й мотопехотной бригады ВСУ. Уничтожено до 50 украинских военнослужащих и пять единиц военной техники.
> 
> В результате массированного огневого удара по пункту временной дислокации 81-й аэромобильной бригады ВСУ в районе населенного пункта Константиновка Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено более 150 украинских военнослужащих.
> 
> Ударами оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации, ракетных войск и артиллерии за сутки поражено шесть пунктов управления ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Щурово, Соледар, Бахмутское, Верхнекаменское, Артемовск Донецкой Народной Республики и Сухой Ставок Херсонской области, а также 62 артиллерийских подразделения, живая сила и военная техника в 184 районах.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 28 сентября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2439682@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию.
> 
> В результате массированного огневого удара по пунктам временной дислокации 14-й и 92-й механизированных бригад ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Двуречная, Кондрашовка и Петровка Харьковской области ликвидировано более 150 военнослужащих и 12 единиц бронетехники.
> 
> Высокоточным ударом ВКС России в районе города Харьков поражены производственные цеха бронетанкового завода, в которых находилось более 90 танков и других боевых бронированных машин для ВСУ.
> 
> В результате провала наступления украинской группировки войск на Краснолиманском направлении потери 66-й и 93-й механизированных бригад ВСУ составили более 70 человек убитыми, четыре танка, шесть боевых машин пехоты и три бронеавтомобиля.
> 
> Ударами ВКС России поражены пункты временной дислокации тактической группы «Чайка» из состава 36-й бригады морской пехоты ВСУ на острове Хортица, а также 56-й мотопехотной бригады ВСУ в районе Запорожья. Ликвидировано свыше 100 военнослужащих и 20 единиц военной техники.
> ...


Минобороны России открыло «горячую линию» для родственников граждан, призванных в ходе частичной мобилизации https://z.mil.ru/spec_mil_oper/brief...2439712@egNews



> В целях оперативного информирования родственников граждан, призванных в ходе частичной мобилизации, и военнослужащих, участвующих в специальной военной операции, в Национальном центре управления обороной Российской Федерации открылась круглосуточная «горячая линия».
> 
> По телефонам «горячей линии» можно получить ответы на вопросы о местонахождении военнослужащих, а также актуальную информацию по вопросам частичной мобилизации.
> 
> Телефоны «горячей линии»:
> 
> 8 (800) 100-77-07
> 
> 8 (495) 498-43-54
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 29 сентября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2439790@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию.
> 
> Высокоточным ударом ВКС России по позициям подразделений иностранных наемников «иностранный легион» в районе населенного пункта Николаевка Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено до 80 боевиков.
> 
> В результате огневого поражения пункта временной дислокации второго батальона 92-й механизированной бригады ВСУ в районе города Купянск Харьковской области уничтожено более 70 украинских военнослужащих и 14 единиц военной техники.
> 
> Ударами оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации, ракетных войск и артиллерии за сутки поражено шесть пунктов управления ВСУ, в том числе командные пункты 53-й механизированной бригады ВСУ в районе населенного пункта Елизаветовка Донецкой Народной Республики и 14-й механизированной бригады в районе населенного пункта Двуречная Харьковской области, а также 87 артиллерийских подразделений, живая сила и военная техника в 198 районах.
> 
> В ходе контрбатарейной борьбы в районе населенного пункта Павлоград Днепропетровской области подавлена реактивная батарея систем залпового огня HIMARS производства США. В районе населенного пункта Гуляйполе Запорожской области поражена артиллерийская батарея американских гаубиц М777. В районе населенного пункта Евгеновка Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожен артиллерийский взвод крупнокалиберных орудий «Гиацинт».
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 2 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2440191@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию.
> 
> На Купянском направлении в районе населённых пунктов Синьковка и Петропавловка Харьковской области ракетными ударами по районам сосредоточения 92-й и 14-й механизированных бригад ВСУ уничтожено свыше 100 украинских военнослужащих и 12 единиц военной техники.
> 
> На Краснолиманском направлении в результате ударов авиации ВКС России в районе населенного пункта Ямполовка Донецкой Народной Республики по подразделениям ВСУ, потери противника составили более 200 военнослужащих, 320 ранеными, уничтожено 10 танков и 25 боевых машин пехоты.
> 
> На Николаево-Криворожском направлении киевским режимом была осуществлена попытка наступления одновременно на николаевском, андреевском и криворожском тактических направлениях.
> 
> Наиболее активные наступательные действия силами до шести батальонов ВСУ, в том числе двух танковых, велись в направлении населённого пункта Давыдов Брод. Одновременно, двумя усиленными батальонными тактическими группами ВСУ велось наступление на позиции российских войск в районах населённых пунктов Брускинское и Костромка. В результате упорной обороны и массированных огневых ударов российских войск наступление противника в данном районе сорвано. Уничтожен 31 танк, 78 единиц специальной техники и более 240 украинских военнослужащих.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 3 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2440300@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию.
> 
> На Купянском направлении в районе населённых пунктов Купянск, Двуречная и Куриловка Харьковской области ракетными ударами по районам сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники 14-й механизированной бригады ВСУ уничтожено свыше 140 военнослужащих и 19 единиц специальной военной техники.
> 
> Общие потери противника на Купянском направлении за трое суток боевых действий составили более 500 военнослужащих и около 60 единиц военной техники.
> 
> На Краснолиманском направлении в районе Славянска нанесено массированное огневое поражение резервам противника, а также подразделениям 66-й механизированной бригады ВСУ.
> 
> За сутки уничтожено до 100 военнослужащих, шесть единиц бронетехники и две боевые машины РСЗО «Град».
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 4 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2440449@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию.
> 
> На юго-западной окраине Днепропетровска высокоточным ударом ВКС России поражен штаб воздушного командования «Восток» ВСУ.
> 
> На Купянском направлении в районах населенных пунктов Двуречная, Петропавловка и Купянск Харьковской области ракетными ударами по районам сосредоточения подразделений 14-й и 92-й механизированных бригад ВСУ уничтожено до 100 военнослужащих, в том числе иностранных наемников, и 16 единиц военной техники.
> 
> На Краснолиманском направлении в районе населенного пункта Торское нанесено массированное огневое поражение подразделениям 66-й механизированной бригады ВСУ и двум пунктам временной дислокации националистических формирований. Уничтожено более 120 националистов и 14 единиц бронетехники.
> 
> На Лисичанском направлении в результате ракетного удара по живой силе и технике 54-й механизированной бригады ВСУ в районе населенного пункта Григоровка уничтожено до 90 военнослужащих, три танка и шесть бронированных машин.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 5 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2440565@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию.
> 
> На Купянском направлении, в районах населённых пунктов Шиповатое, Шевченково и Петровка Харьковской области, ракетными ударами по подразделениям первого эшелона и резервов 92-й механизированной бригады ВСУ уничтожено до 100 военнослужащих и 13 единиц военной техники.
> 
> В ходе боевых действий в районах населённых пунктов Першотравневое и Орлянское Харьковской области потери 14-й механизированной бригады ВСУ составили 15 военнослужащих убитыми и до 40 ранеными, семь боевых бронированных машин и пять пикапов с крупнокалиберными пулеметами.
> 
> На Краснолиманском направлении в районах населённых пунктов Дружелюбовка Харьковской области и Редкодуб Донецкой Народной Республики нанесено массированное огневое поражение живой силе и технике 93-й механизированной бригады ВСУ. Уничтожено более 90 украинских военнослужащих и семь единиц бронетехники.
> 
> Кроме того, огнем артиллерии в районах населённых пунктов Ямполовка И Торское  Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожены две украинские диверсионно-разведывательные группы общей численностью 21 боевик.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 6 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2440698@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник силами до трёх батальонных тактических групп предпринял неудачную попытку возобновить наступление на направлениях Першотравневое, Кисловка и Берестовое. Решительными действиями российских войск все атаки были отбиты. Уничтожено более 120 военнослужащих ВСУ, 5 танков, 12 боевых бронированных машин и 14 автомобилей.
> 
> На Краснолиманском направлении воинские формирования киевского режима активных боевых действий не предпринимали.
> 
> Огнём российской артиллерии в районе населенного пункта Петровское Харьковской области уничтожены две украинские диверсионно-разведывательные группы. Ликвидировано 25 боевиков и два пикапа с установленными крупнокалиберными пулеметами.
> 
> На Артёмовском направлении в результате наступательных действий союзных сил освобожден населённый пункт Зайцево Донецкой Народной Республики. Уничтожено более 120 военнослужащих 58-й мотопехотной и 128-й горно-штурмовой бригад ВСУ, а также три боевых машины пехоты.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

*Удары ВС РФ по энергетической системе Украины*

Утром 10 октября ВС РФ начали наносить массированные ракетные удары по всей территории Украины. Помимо штабов и пунктов управления ВСУ, СБУ и Нацгвардии, системным ударам подверглись объекты энергетической инфраструктуры Украины.

Ни по АЭС, ни по ГЭС никто ударов не наносил — да это и в текущем случае и не нужно. На нашей карты мы отобразили все значимые подстанции и ТЭС с ТЭЦ, а также высоковольтные линии 330кВ на территории Украины. Часть объектов (равно как и линии с подстанциями 750кВ) намеренно опущена — иначе карта получилась бы максимально перегруженной. Мы сосредоточились на 330кВ — в результате удара пострадали, в первую очередь, именно они.

К настоящему часу удалось подтвердить следующие удары:

- Киев: Киевская ТЭЦ-3, Киевская ТЭЦ-5, ПС 110 Вокзальная, Дарницкая ТЭЦ — есть массированные попадания.

А вот по ПС Бровары, ПС Северная и Киевской ТЭЦ-6 ударов не зафиксировано. То ли их не стали включать в перечень объектов для огневого поражения, то ли частично сработали украинские системы ПВО.

- Ровно: ПС Ровно 330 кВ — попадание по объекту вызвало перегрузку подстанций 110 кВ и пропадание электричества в городе.

- Хмельницкий: ПС Хмельницкая 330/110 кВ — поскольку электричество отсутствует во всём городе, поражена могла быть только 330 кВ подстанция, которая спровоцировала отключения подстанций Раково, Стара, Термопласт, Озерная, Дубово и тяговой подстанции Гречаны.

- Тернополь: ПС Тернополь 330/110/35 кВ — во всем городе нет света, от неё питаются ПС 110 кВ Загребля, Тернополь опорная, Галицкая, Промышленная, Плотыча, ЖБИ.

- Сумы: ПС 330кВ Конотоп — попадание вызвало перебои со светом во всей области.

- Харьков: во всём городе отсутствует свет, вода, связь, встало метро.

Это может значить одновременный вывод из строя ПС Залютино, Харьковская, Лосево, а также Харьковской ТЭЦ-5, Змиевской ТЭС, Чугуевской ТЭЦ-2. Но в силу отсутствия связи в регионе подтвердить вывод из строя всех объектов не представляется пока возможным.

- Кривой Рог: Криворожская ТЭС, одна из крупнейших на Украине.

- Житомир: ПС Житомир 330/110 кВ

- Львов: Львовская ТЭЦ-1

- Ивано-Франковск: Бурштынская ТЭС

- Винница: фиксируются задержки поездов, что может быть свидетельством вывода из строя отдельных тяговых подстанций. Но в открытых источниках данных об этом нет.

Удары вызвали шок у украинского населения. Вывод из строя отдельных ключевых структур украинской энергосети вызвали перегрузку всей энергосистемы Украины: АЭС не справились с нагрузкой.

Тем, кто отдал приказ на массированное огневое поражение, нужно учитывать, что весь нанесённый ущерб восстановить ещё можно. Если целью удара было вызвать кратковременный шок — что ж, это получилось.

Но если целью является перегрузка энергосистемы Украины для продолжительной паники среди населения, падения морально-психологического состояния ВСУ и одержания победы на поле боя, то подобные акции нужно повторять.

Нужно разбивать ОРУ 750кВ на атомных электростанциях, отвечая симметричными мерами — как было с Запорожской АЭС. Особое внимание нужно обратить на Хмельницкую АЭС — там прямая линия электропередач в Польшу.

Карта в высоком разрешении (https://rybar.ru/piwigo/i.php?/uploa...62b918a-xx.jpg)

Цинк - @rybar

----------


## Let_nab

Вот представьте в центре Москвы на Красной площади скачут и призывают убивать украинцев! Такое невозможно! 
А в Киеве на Майдане, как и по всей Украине скакали с 2014 по 2022 год и призывали убивать русских. Причём даже в украинских школах заставляли скакать детей.

А вот представьте в центре Москвы на Красной площади огромный плакат горящего Киева для радостных граждан им для селфи на яркую долгую память! Такое невозможно! 
А в Киеве это во всю. Даже презентовали новую почтовую марку! Вот разместили горящий Крымский мост для своих граждан на радость. Это какими надо быть упоротыми идиотами? Но радуются и фотографируются. Правда эти радостные граждане обосрались, когда ответка прилетела. Вот снизу фото этого огромного плаката в Киеве для радостных украинцев, которые любят сниматься на селфи, но с сегодняшнего дня на такие их селфи ответили фотожабами, чтобы им дошла вся радость от подобного глумления....

*Киевлян радует и веселит горящий Крымский мост.*













*Фотожаба с радующимися киевлянами на фоне их горящего Киева.*











..................................

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 10 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2441015@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию.
> 
> Сегодня российскими вооруженными силами нанесен массированный удар высокоточным оружием большой дальности по объектам систем военного управления, связи и энергетики Украины.
> 
> Цель удара достигнута. Все назначенные объекты поражены.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник силами четырех ротных тактических групп предпринимал неудачные попытки наступательных действий в направлении населенных пунктов Кисловка, Табаевка Харьковской области и Куземовка.
> 
> Все атаки подразделений ВСУ отражены. Потери противника составили более 40 украинских военнослужащих, пять танков, четыре боевые бронированные машины и 15 единиц автомобильной техники.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

Для нытиков с Украины, у которых на 4 часа отключили свет, мол как так, нас таких красивых европейцев и без света...

Когда в 2016 году подорвали ЛЭП на границе с Крымом, Крым не имел необходимой внутренней генерации и энергетически зависел от Украины, получая энергию в том числе с Запорожской АЭС (ха-ха).
Поэтому в первое время после подрыва ЛЭП, у нас в порядке вещей были отключения на 10-12 часов и даже больше.

Вся страна тогда слала в Крым различные генераторы, которые позволили чуть-чуть компенсировать время отключений света пока в форсированном порядке строился энергомост. Зимой запустили первую ветку, а весной 2015-го его полностью достроили, после чего всякие отключения ушли в прошлое. Ну а затем в Крыму построили Симферопольскую и Севастопольскую ТЭС, которые гарантировали покрытие всех потребностей Крыма и решило проблему энергетической безопасности полуострова.

Крымчане и Севастопольцы тогда терпеливо ждали, сидя по много часов без света, пока власти экстренно решали проблему. И все это перетерпели. Сейчас по этому поводу у нас в городе в основном посмеиваются с глупых хохлов, которые разорвали таким образом последние инфраструктурные связи Крыма с Украиной и ускорили инфраструктурную интеграцию Крыма с российской энергосистемой.

*Важная деталь - в Крыму за несколько лет в составе России было построено 2 ТЭС. На Украине с 1991 года не было построено ни одной ТЭС. Россия строит и восстанавливает. Украина разрушает и теряет то, что восстановить не сможет.*

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 11 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2441131@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают специальную военную операцию.
> 
> Сегодня Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжено нанесение массированного удара высокоточным оружием большой дальности воздушного и морского базирования по объектам военного управления и системы энергетики Украины. Цель удара достигнута. Все назначенные объекты поражены.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник силами двух рот предпринял безуспешную попытку атаковать позиции российских войск в направлениях населенных пунктов Крахмальное Харьковской области и Стельмаховка Луганской Народной Республики. В результате активных действий наших войск противник отброшен на исходные позиции. Уничтожено до 40 украинских военнослужащих и четыре боевые бронированные машины.
> 
> На Краснолиманском направлении ВСУ силами до двух ротных тактических групп попытались в очередной раз форсировать реку Жеребец в направлениях населенных пунктов Райгородки и Нововодяное Луганской Народной Республики. Упреждающим огневым поражением две наводимые переправы разрушены. Уничтожено до 20 украинских военнослужащих и четыре пикапа. Выдвинувшаяся к ним на помощь рота 66-й механизированной бригады ВСУ попала на минное поле, где часть военной техники подорвалась. Личный состав был поражен огнем российской артиллерии. Уничтожено более 80 украинских военнослужащих, восемь боевых бронированных машин и четыре пикапа.
> 
> На Запорожском направлении противник проводил контратаки силами трех ротных тактических групп в районах населенных пунктов Никольское, Новомайорское и Степное Донецкой Народной Республики. Все атаки отражены. Уничтожено более 30 украинских военнослужащих, один танк и три боевые бронированные машины.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

*Суровикин aka "Генерал Армагеддон" стал героем всех западных СМИ*

The Guardian окрестил нового главу СВО "абсолютно безжалостным", немецкий Focus — "военачальником с темной историей", The Times и Daily Mail обвиняют Суровикина в разрушении Алеппо бомбардировками, а The Sun вообще называет эти бомбардировки "ковровыми".
Испаноязычное BBC вспомнило цитату 2005 года, когда Суровикин пообещал "уничтожить трех боевиков за каждого убитого солдата" после убийства в Чечне девяти бойцов разведгруппы 42-й гвардейской мотострелковой дивизии. Очень это, мол, недемократично и бесчеловечно. Террористы ж тоже люди, понимать надо

Кажется, на наших глазах западные медиа взращивают очередного героя «русских страшилок», от историй о котором стынет кровь, но читать безумно интересно....

----------


## Let_nab

*Бойцы кадырова показали трофеи!*

----------


## Let_nab

*Примерно так. Зеля заявляет о сбитии крылатых ракет.*

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 12 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2441280@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении основные усилия ВСУ в течение суток были сосредоточены на взятии населённого пункта Кисловка, которая была атакована силами трех украинских ротных тактических групп и иностранных наемников одновременно с трех направлений. 
> 
> Противнику удалось вклиниться в оборону и выйти к западной окраине населенного пункта. 
> 
> Активными действиями наших войск и сосредоточенным огнем российской артиллерии украинские подразделения были выбиты с окраин Кисловки, рассеяны и отброшены на исходные позиции. Положение российских подразделений по переднему краю полностью восстановлено.
> 
> Кроме того, противник предпринимал безуспешные попытки наступления силами до трех рот в направлениях населенных пунктов Табаевка, Орлянка Харьковской области и Куземовка Луганской народной республики. Все атаки российскими войсками успешно отражены.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

Обломки украинского МиГ-29, который был уничтожен в ходе воздушного боя под Винницей с БПЛА "Герань-2". Это первый истребитель в истории авиации уничтоженный БПЛА в ходе воздушного боя.
Уничтоженный МиГ-29 принадлежал украинской пилотажной группе "Украинские соколы". Его даже не перекрасили...
- https://readovka.news/news/115851?ys...jl91i556202087

видео - https://yandex.ru/video/preview/13357138952139383403

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 13 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2441388@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник силами двух ротных тактических групп пытался атаковать населенные пункты Орлянка и Котляровка Харьковской области. 
> 
> Российскими войсками все атаки отражены. 
> 
> Потери противника составили более 50 украинских военнослужащих, три танка, четыре боевые машины пехоты и семь единиц автомобильной техники.
> 
> На Краснолиманском направлении подразделения ВСУ предприняли очередную попытку силами до двух батальонных тактических групп форсировать реку Жеребец для овладения населенными пунктами Стельмаховка и Розовка Луганской народной республики.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*МИД назвал «извращенной фантазией» слова о военных с «Виагрой» на Украине* 

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/53499245/?frommail=1
Заявление представителя ООН Прамилы Паттен в интервью AFP об использовании российскими военными препарата «Виагра» для применения сексуального насилия на Украине «выходят за грань разумного» и являются «извращенной фантазией», заявила официальный представитель МИД России Мария Захарова.

«Суть сказанного Паттен невозможно комментировать серьезно. Ее слова выходят за грань разумного. К тому же чиновница, очевидно, действует за пределами своего мандата и полномочий», — сказала она.

По словам Захаровой, в своих суждениях Паттен основывается на данных не признаваемой Россией независимой международной комиссии по расследованию на Украине, которые, по словам же Паттен, проверить сложно. «Иначе говоря, перед нами опять классическое “хайли лайкли”, только на этот раз на уровне извращенной фантазии», — сказала представитель российского МИДа.

Захарова указала, что похожие «вбросы» использовались во время конфликта в Ливии в 2011 году, когда появлялись сообщения о сексуальном насилии со стороны войск Муаммара Каддафи, которые используют «Виагру». «Как видим, Запад вновь задействует одни и те же лекала в своей гибридной войне», — заявила Захарова.






*ПС: Как так!? А почему нам, военпенсам не дают Виагру!?*

----------


## Let_nab

Это Вадик. Вадик легендарная личность. Его МиГ-29 стал первым самолетом в истории войны в воздухе, который был сбит БПЛА.
С украинской стороны также подтверждают, что его МиГ-29 сбил БПЛА "Герань-2", осколками которой был сильно поврежден истребитель МиГ-29, который упал в районе Винницы. Вадик катапультировался и остался жив, разменяв самолет стоимость 22 млн. долларов на БПЛА стоимостью 20 тыс. долларов.

Сегодня Министр обороны Украины Резник сообщил, что у России осталось меньше 300 Гераний... 

PS. Американские СМИ в ответ Резнику сообщили, что РФ закупила у Ирана еще 2000 "Гераней" и несколько сотен различных ракет, а также большую партию дронов других типов.

----------


## Let_nab

*«Жахнем по Москве». Украинцы хвастаются дроном, который летит на 1000 км*

- https://aif.ru/politics/world/zhahne...gn=mail_barter

Укроборонпром анонсировал создание дальнобойного беспилотника: «Дальность — 1000 км, вес боевой части — 75 кг. Заканчиваем разработку». Мол, вот вам ответ на ваши «Герани-2», которые они называют «иранскими мопедами».
Украинские националисты тут же оживились и начали громко грозить направить одновременно 25 тысяч новых дронов в Россию. «Жахнем по Москве», — раздухарились паблики украинских политиков и ботов ЦИПСО.

Истерика с беспилотниками на Украине началась 10 октября, после того, как сразу во многих городах страны были поражены объекты критической инфраструктуры. Пока народ охал и ахал, а власти считали потери, два националиста Сергей Стерненко и Сергей Притула не растерялись и мгновенно объявили сбор денег «на месть». За 20 минут им перевели 5 миллионов гривен, за сутки набрали 352 миллиона.

Главную скрипку в этом дуэте играет уголовник и глава одесского «Правого сектора» (организация запрещена в РФ) Стерненко. Пиариться и вешать лапшу на уши людям он умеет виртуозно. Восемь с лишним лет простой блогер манипулирует массами и даже правоохранителями. Иначе как объяснить, что, несмотря на доказанные похищения, пытки, вымогательство и убийства, 27-летний Сергей на свободе?! Притула тоже персонаж известный — телеведущий, актер и стендап-комик. А еще это тот самый тип, который собрал с украинцев 600 миллионов гривен, которые якобы потратил на годовую подписку на фотографии со спутников, хотя Запад предоставляет киевскому режиму фото со спутников бесплатно.

Вот и сейчас эти два Сережи заявили — давайте ваши денежки «на месть россиянам, пока не имеем права говорить какую». И народ повелся. Потом появились подробности: деньги нужны на дроны-камикадзе. Дескать, надо всего 100 миллионов на 50 дронов RAM II. Стерненко рассказал, что эти 50 дронов с наземными станциями это пока максимум, который можно купить. А оставшиеся 252 миллиона «также пойдут на истребление российских оккупантов».

Но вот незадача. Другой украинский блогер Анатолий Шарий, который в розыске на Украине и прячется в Европе, поймал националистов-аферистов за руку на мошенничестве. Он буквально на пальцах доказал, что те самые дроны, которые они собрались покупать на народные деньги по 54 тысячи долларов за штуку, реально стоят от 6 до 10 тысяч. Причем это цена за американские беспилотники, которые по своим характеристикам «в 10 раз лучше украинских». По его подсчетам, Стерненко положил себе в карман минимум 90 миллионов гривен.

«100 миллионов пошли на 50 жутких дронов отечественного производства. Жуткие они не потому, что наводят жуть, а потому, что после выставки 2021 года о них больше никто не слышал, потому что спроса не было от слова вообще. Сухие ТТХ — максимальная высота полета 1 км, крейсерская скорость 70 км/ч. Размах крыльев RAM II составляет 2,58 метра, взлетная масса 9,8 кг, из которой полезная нагрузка достигает 4 кг. Взлетает с помощью катапульты, посадка выполняется “на фюзеляж”. А вот оставленные три года назад под видеопрезентацией комментарии украинцев, пораженных мощью дрона, не пробившего броню танка. Это неимоверно. Слышал, вражеская армия уже сдается, едва услыхав о страшном оружии возмездия», — написал в своем телеграм-канале Шарий.

Однако анонс от Укроборонпрома намекает, что речь идет о совершенно иных дронах. «Мы практически ничего вам не рассказываем (так надо, поверьте), но это “ничего” успешно работает на поле боя, а еще некоторое “ничего” раз за разом проходит успешные испытания. Вы скажете, этого недостаточно. Согласны, поэтому предпочитаем работать 24/7, чем заполонять медиапространство громкими заявлениями», — многозначительно намекают украинские оборонщики.

Конечно, очень смахивают такие заявления на очередное шапкозакидательство и поднятие национального духа. Однако военный эксперт Алексей Леонков полагает, что нельзя их недооценивать — «слишком дорого оплачивается». И вообще, в Киеве еще дышит конструкторское бюро им. Антонова и есть «Мотор Сич», выпускавший авиационные двигатели, в том числе для крылатых ракет и беспилотников. Эксперт считает, что нечто заявленное украинцы могли переделать из еще советского беспилотника Ту-141 «Стриж». По техническим характеристикам вполне подходит, и в украинском арсенале после 91-го такие аппараты остались. Леонков напомнил, что после 24 февраля один из них по ошибке пролетел почти все Балканы и упал вблизи столицы Хорватии — Загреба. Эксперт полагает, что подсобить украинскому ОПК могут и США. Как минимум «помогут с разведданными, для построения маршрута к цели».

Кстати, несколько дней назад, когда Стерненко хвастался, как быстро и много украинцы собрали денег «на месть», экс-депутат ВР и бывший кандидат в президенты Украины Олег Царев предупредил, что у него есть информация о том, куда на самом деле пойдут эти деньги. «Планируют сделать заказ украинскому предприятию на дроны-камикадзе, летающие по GPS на низкой высоте без теплового следа, недоступной ПВО, — написал он в своем телеграм-канале. — Выпущенные из Харькова, Полтавы, Сум или Чернигова, такие дроны могут долететь до Москвы примерно за 4 часа. Говорят, что у них себестоимость около 10-12 тысяч долларов и предприятие имеет все комплектующие для массового производства». Политик обратил внимание, что количество и скорость сбора денег говорят о зашкаливающем уровне ненависти, и нет никаких сомнений, что, имея дроны, которые смогут донести взрывчатку до Москвы или Курской АЭС, украинцы их запустят. Так что их сегодняшнее «жахнем» вполне может оказаться не пустыми словами.

----------


## Let_nab

*Суровикин назвал напряженной ситуацию в зоне проведения спецоперации*
- https://news.mail.ru/incident/53529622/?frommail=1

Ситуация в зоне проведения спецоперации является напряженной, противник продолжает попытки атаковать российские войска. Об этом заявил во вторник журналистам командующий Объединенной группировкой войск (сил) в районе проведения СВО генерал армии Сергей Суровикин.

«В целом обстановку в зоне проведения специальной военной операции можно охарактеризовать как напряженную. Противник не оставляет попыток атаковать позиции российских войск», — заявил Суровикин.

По словам генерала армии, в первую очередь это касается купянского, краснолиманского и николаево-криворожского направлений. 

*«Противник — это преступный режим, который толкает граждан Украины на смерть. Мы с украинцами — один народ и желаем одного, чтобы Украина была независимым от Запада и НАТО дружественным для России государством», — подчеркнул он.*

Обстановка в Херсоне
«Натовское руководство вооруженными силами Украины уже давно требует от киевского режима наступательных операций на херсонском направлении, не считаясь ни с какими жертвами — как в самих ВСУ, так и среди мирного населения… Дальнейшие наши планы и действия в отношении самого города Херсон будут зависеть от складывающейся военно-тактической ситуации. Повторяю, — она уже на сегодняшний день весьма непростая».

Выезд населения из Херсонской области
«У нас имеются данные о возможности применения киевским режимом запрещенных методов войны в районе города Херсон, о подготовке Киевом массированного ракетного удара по плотине Каховской ГЭС, нанесение массивного ракетно-артиллерийского удара по городу без разбора целей… В этих условиях нашей первоочередной задачей является сохранение жизни и здоровья мирных граждан. Поэтому, прежде всего, российская армия обеспечит безопасный, уже объявленный выезд населения по готовящейся правительством России программе переселения».

Попытки наступления со стороны Украины
«Противник не оставляет попыток атаковать позиции российских войск. Прежде всего это касается купянского, краснолиманского и николаево-криворожского направлений… Украинский режим стремится прорвать нашу оборону. Для этого ВСУ подтягивают на передовую все имеющиеся резервы. В основном это силы территориальной обороны, не прошедшие полный курс подготовки».

Стратегия российской армии
«Ежесуточно потери противника составляют от 600 до 1000 человек убитыми и ранеными. У нас иная стратегия. Об этом уже говорил верховный главнокомандующий. Мы не стремимся к высоким темпам продвижения, бережем каждого солдата и методично “перемалываем” наступающего противника. Тем самым не только минимизируются свои потери, но и значительно сокращается количество жертв среди мирного населения».

Действия авиации и ПВО
«В ходе операции экипажи оперативно-тактической, армейской и дальней авиации выполнили более 34 тыс. боевых вылетов. Ими применено свыше 7 тыс. управляемых авиационных средств поражения. Хорошо себя зарекомендовали по поражению объектов новейшие гиперзвуковые авиационные ракеты “Кинжал”. Ни одна из систем ПВО противника этой ракете не страшна. Высочайшую точность также показали стратегические крылатые ракеты воздушного базирования».

Применение истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 в зоне конфликта
«По качеству боевого применения особо хочу выделить многофункциональный самолет пятого поколения Су-57. Имея широкую номенклатуру вооружения, в каждом вылете он решает многоплановые задачи поражения воздушных и наземных целей».

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 18 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2441869@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> В течение суток Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжили нанесение ударов высокоточным оружием большой дальности воздушного и морского базирования по системам военного управления и энергетики Украины, а также арсеналам с боеприпасами и вооружением иностранного производства. Все назначенные объекты поражены.
> 
> На Купянском направлении подразделения российской армии в ходе наступательных действий овладели населенным пунктом Горобьевка Харьковской области и нанесли значительное поражение подразделениям 1-й бригады оперативного назначения нацгвардии Украины.
> 
> Кроме того, в районе населенного пункта Кисловка Харьковской области российскими войсками сорвана попытка атаки ротной тактической группы ВСУ, усиленной танками. Противник отброшен на исходные позиции. Потери ВСУ на данном направлении составили более 60 украинских военнослужащих, один танк, три боевые бронированные машины и два пикапа.
> 
> На Краснолиманском направлении в результате нанесения огневого поражения по выдвигавшимся штурмовым группам 71-й егерской, 80-й десантно-штурмовой и 25-й воздушно-десантной бригад ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Стельмаховка и Розовка Луганской Народной Республики, Карповка и Ивановка Донецкой Народной Республики, сорваны попытки переправы противника через реку Жеребец.
> ...

----------


## Red307

Что там наше МО РФ все про какие-то ДНР и ЛНР вещает? Как же вновь вошедшие Луганская и Донецкая области?

----------


## Fencer

> Что там наше МО РФ все про какие-то ДНР и ЛНР вещает? Как же вновь вошедшие Луганская и Донецкая области?


Это вопрос к пресс-службе МО РФ и особенно к тем, кто эти сообщения составляет каждые сутки.

----------


## Fencer

> Это вопрос к пресс-службе МО РФ и особенно к тем, кто эти сообщения составляет каждые сутки.


Кстати, об этом можно написать на официальном сайте МО РФ в соответствующем разделе.

----------


## AndyK

> Что там наше МО РФ все про какие-то ДНР и ЛНР вещает? Как же вновь вошедшие Луганская и Донецкая области?


Областями в состав РФ вошли Запорожская и Херсонская, Донецкая и Луганская - республиками.

----------


## Let_nab

*По СМИ, как обычно вначале от хозяев в америке, прошла информация, что Зеленский выпустит в свет свою первую книгу  ̶"̶М̶о̶я̶ ̶б̶о̶р̶ь̶б̶а̶"̶   «Послание с Украины».* 

Американский издательский дом Penguin Random House 6 декабря опубликует сборник выступлений президента Украины Владимира Зеленского. Цена книжечки в 16 доллариев. Данные о книге опубликованы на сайте издательства.
Вот тут ссылка на американский ФоксНьюс - https://www.foxnews.com/world/zelens...ated-statesman
А вот уже по российским СМИ - https://iz.ru/1412048/2022-10-18/zel...v2sbi357272187

Креативные дизайнеры из окружения Зели уже придумали эскиз обложки для его книги, соответствующий, так сказать, по содержанию, преемственности афтара и идее:

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 20 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2442245@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> В течение суток Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжали нанесение ударов высокоточным оружием большой дальности воздушного базирования по системам военного управления и энергетики Украины. Все назначенные объекты поражены.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении сосредоточенным огнем российских войск сорваны попытки подразделений ВСУ форсировать реку Жеребец в районах населенных пунктов Надия, Стельмаховка, Макеевка Луганской Народной Республики и Ямполовка Донецкой Народной Республики.
> 
> Огневым поражением российской артиллерии и ударами армейской авиации противник отброшен на исходные позиции. Уничтожено более 40 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые бронированные машины и три пикапа.
> 
> На Николаево-Криворожском направлении подразделения ВСУ пытались прорвать оборону российских войск в направлении населенных пунктов Новая Каменка — Червоный Яр Херсонской области, задействовав на узком участке фронта до трех батальонов, в том числе один танковый. В районе населенного пункта Суханово Херсонской области противнику удалось вклиниться в оборону российских подразделений. За счет введения российским командованием в бой танкового резерва, а также засадными действиями, противнику было нанесено значительное поражение, в результате которого украинские подразделения беспорядочно бежали. Положение по переднему краю обороны полностью восстановлено.
> ...

----------


## Сухой YYDS

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 21 октября 2022 г.)https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2442398@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении российскими войсками сорвана очередная попытка ВСУ силами до двух мотопехотных рот форсировать реку Жеребец в районах населенных пунктов Нововодяное Луганской Народной Республики и Торское Донецкой Народной Республики. Массированным огнем российской артиллерии выдвигавшиеся подразделения ВСУ были остановлены и отброшены. Уничтожено 25 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые машины пехоты и два пикапа.
> 
> На Николаево-Криворожском направлении в течение суток российскими войсками сорваны две попытки наступления подразделений ВСУ силами ротных тактических групп в районах населенных пунктов Давыдов Брод и Сухой Ставок Херсонской области.
> 
> Кроме того, предотвращены попытки проникновения в темное время суток в тыловые районы до 20 диверсионно-разведывательных групп ВСУ. Сосредоточенным огнем российской артиллерии и активными действиями российских войск уничтожено более 120 украинских военнослужащих, шесть боевых бронированных машин и 13 автомобилей.
> 
> В районе населенного пункта Новая Каменка Херсонской области высокоточным ударом ВКС России уничтожен ангар с украинской военной техникой иностранного производства.
> ...


可能的话，稍后将上传21日战报的中文  翻译（机翻+人工校订）

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 23 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2442778@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> В течение суток Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжали нанесение ударов высокоточным оружием большой дальности воздушного базирования по системам военного управления и энергетики Украины. 
> 
> Все назначенные объекты поражены.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник предпринимал попытки силами до двух мотопехотных рот атаковать позиции российских войск в направлении населенных пунктов Куземовка Луганской народной республики и Берестовое Харьковской области. 
> 
> Все атаки отражены. Огнем артиллерии и активными действиями российских войск уничтожено более 20 украинских военнослужащих, два бронетранспортера и один автомобиль.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

Любопытное видео, прям компьютерный симулятор. Кто, где, за кого и за чего?

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 24 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2442886@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник силами до трех мотопехотных рот предпринял попытки атаковать позиции российских войск в районах населенных пунктов Першотравневое, Орлянка и Берестовое Харьковской области. Все атаки отражены.
> 
> В результате огневого поражения подразделения ВСУ отброшены на исходные позиции. Уничтожено более 25 украинских военнослужащих, один танк, пять бронетранспортеров и четыре пикапа.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении подразделения ВСУ силами до двух механизированных рот стремились вклиниться в оборону российских войск в направлении населенного пункта Червонопоповка Луганской народной республики.
> 
> Ударами авиации, огнем артиллерии и обороняющихся подразделений противник был остановлен и отброшен на исходный рубеж.
> ...

----------


## Red307

А кто это у нас тут с позывным "Космос"?

----------


## Иваныч

Интересные начали появляться мысли в сети.

Телеграмм. "Военный осведомитель".
_А это учения "Великий Пророк-17", на которых "старички" Су-22 ВКС КСИР сбрасывали высокоточные планирующие авиабомбы семейства Yasin, способные поражать цели на расстоянии более 50 километров, не входя в зону поражения ЗРК. 

Можно допустить, что это просто красивые кадры для красивой картинки, однако на учениях российской авиации ничего подобного нет даже близко, ибо там самолеты ВКС РФ летают стройными рядами и бомбят неуправляемыми авиабомбами с малой высоты.

Таким образом, при гипотетической боевой задаче уничтожить объект противника иранский Су-22 справится лучше и эффективнее передового истребителя 4+ поколения Су-35 ВКС РФ, ибо перс будет вооружен современными авиабомбами, в то время как российские самолеты, к сожалению, вооружены реликтами времен Второй мировой войны._

Телеграмм."Рыбарь"
_Согласны с мнением (https://t.me/milinfolive/92477?single) коллег с канала Военный осведомитель @milinfolive о том, что у нас ничего подобного, к сожалению, не увидишь на данный момент. 

Вопросов к нашим лётчикам нет никаких, они — безусловно герои, как и большая часть нашей армии. Но концепция их применения совершенно устарела и просто-напросто неприменима в данных условиях.

В современной войне ковровая бомбардировка ФАБами возможна только при полном подавлении средств ПВО, а со старыми образцами вооружения уничтожить все ЗРК будет проблематично. Конечно, при ведении боевых действий с бородачами, как это было в Сирии, в этом вообще не было нужды.  

Но сейчас требуются перемены не только в тактике, но и сфере ВПК. Иранцы доказали, что даже под гнетом бесконечных санкций и по сути с использованием подручных средств можно выстроить действительно мощный военно-промышленный комплекс. 

Сильно устаревшие Су-22 ВВС Ирана оснащены новейшими управляемыми бомбами с дальностью более 50 км. Такая модернизация позволяет им точечно поражать цели, не заходя в зону действия ПВО. 

Тем самым в Иране берегут свою авиацию и, самое главное, пилотов. А военная продукция идёт полностью в ногу со временем. 

То же самое сейчас происходит и на Украине. Модернизация МиГов под применение противорадиолокационных ракет HARM и дооснащение «Ураганов» под американскую начинку_ (https://t.me/rybar/40573). 

В СССР были истребительно-бомбардировочные дивизии, вооружённые самолётами СУ-17 и МИГ-27, три полка, как минимум сорок самолётов в каждом, на самом деле больше, за 50 в каждом.
Быстрые, высокоманевренные самолёты, с бомбовой нагрузкой 4 т. Таких самолётов в ВВС были сотни, если не тысячи. Если сравнивать с СУ-25, выполняющие задачу на скорости 500-600 км/час,
то скорость тех, уже под 1000 км/час. Это та техника, если бы она сегодня была, могла сокрушить, именно сокрушить ВСУ.
Одна ИБД в одном налёте, с учётом самолётов дивизии обеспечивающих выполнение задачи боевыми группами, могла сбросит 800 бомб калибром 500 кг, это не 125 калибр и даже не 152.
Никакие укрепления такого удара не выдержат, а если ещё подобрать соответствующие БК(ФАБ, БЕТАБ, ОДАБ,ЗБ, одновременно будет произведено и разминирование), 
то в полосе, где отработает такая мощь, оборона рухнет, а вот дальше прилетают СУ-25 и армейская авиация, и точечно добивают, если что-то где-то осталось.

----------


## Let_nab

> А кто это у нас тут с позывным "Космос"?


Космос!?
Ему лучше бы пошёл позывной "Марс", как бог войны....

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Министерства обороны Российской Федерации о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2443035@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник силами батальонной тактической группы атаковал на узком фронте позиции российских войск в направлении населенного пункта Куземовка Луганской народной республики.
> 
> Огнем российской артиллерии подразделениям ВСУ было нанесено поражение, в результате которого противник отброшен на исходные позиции.
> 
> Уничтожено более 30 украинских военнослужащих, танк, три боевые бронированные машины и два пикапа.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении в результате активных действий российских войск за сутки уничтожено более 120 украинских военнослужащих, три танка, две боевые машины пехоты, бронетранспортер, три пикапа и один автомобиль.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

Уже мемы по Интернету пошли по поводу....

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 26 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2443134@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник силами батальонной тактической группы и роты иностранных наемников, общей численностью до 500 человек, предпринял пять последовательных атак позиций российских войск на узком фронте в направлении населенного пункта Куземовка Луганской народной республики. Все атаки отражены. Активными действиями российских войск, огнем артиллерии, ударами армейской, штурмовой авиации и тяжелых огнеметных систем противник отброшен на исходные позиции. Уничтожено более 160 боевиков, пять танков, девять боевых бронированных машин и 10 пикапов.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении активными действиями подразделений российских войск уничтожено более 70 украинских военнослужащих, два танка, пять боевых машин пехоты, бронетранспортер и пять пикапов.
> 
> На Николаево-Криворожском направлении противник силами до двух батальонных тактических групп предпринимал безуспешные попытки атаковать в направлениях населенных пунктов Ищенка, Брускинское, Пятихатки и Кошара Херсонской области. В результате нанесения поражения уничтожено до 125 украинских военнослужащих, семь боевых бронированных машин и 13 автомобилей.
> 
> Ударами оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации, ракетных войск и артиллерии поражены два пункта управления ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Артемовск Донецкой Народной Республики и Константиновка Запорожской области, а также 59 артиллерийских подразделений на огневых позициях, живая сила и военная техника в 177 районах.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

*Первая официально подтверждённая победа МиГ-31БМ в дальнем воздушном бою*

- https://yandex.ru/video/preview/17411269893854288869

Министерство обороны РФ опубликовало сегодня небезынтересное видео боевого применения перехватчиков МиГ-31БМ в зоне СВО. Стоит отметить, что это первое официальное подтверждение применение дальних ракет РВВ-БД (Р-37М) на практически предельной дальности против украинской авиации.

Также стоит отметить, что командир корабля (а именно так именуют МиГ-31БМ в ВВС) в своём интервью рассказывает о взаимодействии с самолётами дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения при перехвате украинского Су-24. При этом Министерство обороны заявляет, что в рамках СВО применяются не только самолёты А-50, но и новейший А-100.

Вполне возможно, что в данном эпизоде речь идёт об уничтожении разведчика Су-24МР в Полтавской области, который, судя по всему, использовался для вскрытия мест базирования российской ПВО в Белгородской области с помощью станций радиотехнической разведки и последующего целеуказания украинским истребителям, вооружённым американскими ракетами HARM.

На опубликованном видео засветились перехватчики МиГ-31БМ, вооружённые не только дальними ракетами РВВ-БД, но и ракетами средней дальности РВВ-СД (Р-77), имеющими активную головку самонаведения и повышенную манёвренность.

Таким образом, российские вооружённые силы за последнее время одержали две воздушные победы в сверхдальнем бою. Ранее мы писали об установлении рекорда перехвата российскими ЗРК, уничтожившими истребитель Су-27.

----------


## Fencer

> *Первая официально подтверждённая победа МиГ-31БМ в дальнем воздушном бою*


https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2443210@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 27 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2443278@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник силами до двух ротных тактических групп, усиленных наемниками, атаковал позиции российских подразделений в направлении населенных пунктов Николаевка и Орлянка Харьковской области. Все атаки отражены. Уничтожено до 60 украинских военнослужащих и боевиков, один танк, шесть боевых бронированных машин и три пикапа.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении батальонная тактическая группа ВСУ предпринимала попытки наступления в направлении населенного пункта Червонопоповка Луганской Народной Республики. Активными действиями подразделений российских войск выдвигавшиеся подразделения противника были остановлены. В результате огневого поражения уничтожено более 120 украинских военнослужащих, три танка, четыре боевые бронированные машины и четыре пикапа.
> 
> На Николаево-Криворожском направлении две усиленные ротные тактические группы ВСУ атаковали позиции российских войск в направлении населенных пунктов Малая Александровка Херсонской области и Терновые Поды Николаевской области. В результате огневого поражения наступление противника сорвано. Подразделения ВСУ отброшены на исходные рубежи. Уничтожено более 60 украинских военнослужащих, шесть боевых бронированных машин и семь автомобилей.
> 
> Ударами оперативно-тактической и армейской авиации, ракетных войск и артиллерии поражены четыре пункта управления ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Степовая Новоселовка Харьковской области, Колодези Донецкой Народной Республики, Трифоновка, Андреевка Херсонской области, а также 62 артиллерийских подразделения на огневых позициях, живая сила и военная техника в 186 районах.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

*Владимир Зеленский продемонстрировал всем свое величие, записав видео рядом со сбитым БПЛА «Герань-2» где-то на улицах Киева.*

Президент Украины каждый раз утверждает, что все ролики с его участием записывают вживую без использования графики или монтажа. В таком случае остается только поверить, что президент Украины за время проведения СВО значительно вырос, что позволило ему в ролике выглядеть больше чем беспилотник «Герань-2», длина которого, к слову, составляет 350 см, а размах крыльев – 250 см. И даже такой массивный объект кажется игрушечным на фоне президента Незалежной, стоящего чуть сзади для создания максимального эффекта. При этом рост Владимира Зеленского - 168-170 см.

Возможно, в секретных лабораториях США разрабатывали вовсе не биологическое оружие, а сыворотки роста, которые потом испытал на себе Владимир Зеленский. Или же для съемок был использован макет БПЛА. К слову, подобные несостыковки можно найти во многих роликах президента Украины.

Мы предположили, какими могут быть следующие видеоролики президента Украины, если он не прекратит «расти».

Хватит кормить Зеленского гормонами роста!

----------


## Avia M

> президент Украины за время проведения СВО значительно вырос


Похоже вы не в курсе. Байден поставил условие... :Cool:  Команда старается.

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 31 октября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2443685@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжено нанесение ударов высокоточным оружием большой дальности воздушного и морского базирования по системам военного управления и энергетики Украины.
> 
> Цели ударов достигнуты. Все назначенные объекты поражены.
> 
> На Купянском направлении подразделения российских войск нанесли поражение двум ротным тактическим группам ВСУ, а также двум формированиям иностранных наемников в районах населенных пунктов Орлянка Харьковской области, Николаевка и Куземовка Луганской Народной Республики. Уничтожено более 110 украинских военнослужащих и боевиков, один танк, три боевые бронированные машины, два пикапа и два автомобиля.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении противник тремя ротными тактическими группами пытался вести наступательные действия в направлении населенных пунктов Макеевка и Червонопоповка Луганской Народной Республики. Все атаки противника отражены.
> 
> В ходе боевых действий российскими войсками уничтожено более 170 украинских военнослужащих, три танка, пять боевых бронированных машин и девять автомобилей.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 1 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2443816@egNews



> В результате нанесения 31 октября массированного удара высокоточным оружием большой дальности воздушного и морского базирования по объектам систем управления, связи и энергетики Украины существенно нарушено управление группировками ВСУ и их тыловым обеспечением.
> 
> Значительно затруднены перевозки резервов и материальных средств в районы боевых действий железнодорожным транспортом. Кроме того, нарушено производство на предприятиях военно-промышленного комплекса Украины.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник предпринимал безуспешные попытки атаковать батальонной тактической группой, усиленной иностранными наемниками, в направлении населенных пунктов Николаевка, Куземовка Луганской Народной Республики и Орлянка Харьковской области. Все атаки отражены.
> 
> В результате огневого поражения противник потерял более 150 украинских военнослужащих и боевиков, три танка, четыре боевых бронированных машины и шесть пикапов.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении упреждающим огнем артиллерии и действиями наших подразделений по выдвигавшимся в походных порядках ротным тактическим группам ВСУ сорваны попытки перехода противника в атаку в направлении населенных пунктов Червонопоповка и Макеевка Луганской Народной Республики. Уничтожено более 30 украинских военнослужащих, четыре боевых машины пехоты и три пикапа.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 2 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2443937@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник силами двух батальонов, усиленных иностранными наемниками, предпринял попытку атаковать в направлении населенных пунктов Ягодное, Николаевка, Орлянка Харьковской области и Куземовка Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
> В результате огневого поражения и активных действий подразделений российских войск противник отброшен на исходные позиции. Уничтожено до 150 украинских военнослужащих и наемников, шесть танков, пять боевых машин пехоты и 10 автомобилей.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении российские войска вели огневое поражение противника дальнобойной артиллерией, штурмовой и армейской авиацией на дальних подступах.
> 
> Попытки ВСУ атаковать в направлении населенных пунктов Макеевка, Площанка и Червонопоповка Луганской Народной Республики пресечены. В результате поражения ликвидировано около 250 украинских военнослужащих. Уничтожены два танка, две боевые машины пехоты, пять пикапов и два автомобиля.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

Болгарская Nova пытается сделать сенсацию из трупа украинского летчика, обнаруженного на побережье у города Царево. Пишут, что это полковник с позывным «Дед» и тот самый «Призрак Киева», похоже существующий только как собирательный образ супергероя-легенды.

На деле информация об обнаружении трупа в прибрежных водах поступила в полицейский участок Царево еще в сентябре. Однако тогда пресса сей факт от общественности предпочла скрыть. Болгарам понадобилось около месяца на то, чтобы установить личность погибшего в ходе судебной медэкспертизы.

По заключению полиции Бургаса, им оказался пилот самолета, сбитого в районе острова Змеиный в июне. Погибший - 61-летний Михайло Матюшенко, военный пилот и инструктор, что было установлено благодаря личному знаку военнослужащего.

Учитывая, что болгарская Nova, как и сербская Nova S давно входит в конгломерат United Media, который опутал своими сетями дезинформации уже весь Балканский регион, удивляться подобным «сенсациям» не приходится.

Ссылка - https://tsargrad.tv/news/v-buche-zah...6lxgv210543083

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 7 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2444368@egNews 



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник силами двух батальонных тактических групп, усиленных иностранными наемниками, в течение суток вел наступательные действия в направлении населенных пунктов Нижняя Дуванка и Сватово Луганской Народной Республики. Ударами армейской авиации, огнем артиллерии и активными действиями российских войск наступление противника было остановлено. В ходе боевых действий уничтожено до 100 украинских военнослужащих и наемников, два танка, пять боевых бронированных машин и пять пикапов.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении противник двумя батальонными тактическими группами предпринимал попытки наступать в направлениях населенных пунктов Площанка и Червонопоповка Луганской Народной Республики. Все атаки отражены. В результате комплексного огневого поражения и активных действий российских войск потери противника составили более 120 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и до 130 ранеными, три танка, две боевые бронированные машины и пять автомобилей.
> 
> На Николаево-Криворожском направлении российскими подразделениями при поддержке артиллерии отражено наступление батальонной тактической группы ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Дудчаны, Новая Каменка, Белогорка Херсонской области. Противник отброшен на исходные позиции. Уничтожено более 110 украинских военнослужащих, 11 боевых бронированных машин и 13 автомобилей.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией поражены семь пунктов управления в районах населенных пунктов Ивановка, Крахмальное Харьковской области, Водяное, Павловка Донецкой Народной Республики, Новая Каменка, Давыдов Брод, Белогорка Херсонской области, а также 72 артиллерийских подразделения на огневых позициях, живая сила и военная техника в 186 районах.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 8 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2444502@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении в результате активных действий российских войск и огня артиллерии отражена атака мотопехотного батальона ВСУ, усиленного танками, в направлении населенного пункта Куземовка Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
> Кроме того, ударами армейской авиации поражены две ротные тактические группы ВСУ, выдвигавшиеся для перехода в атаку в районах населенных пунктов Берестовое Харьковской области и Новоселовское Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
> Общие потери ВСУ на Купянском направлении за сутки составили более 160 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными, два танка, три боевые машины пехоты и два автомобиля.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении в результате нанесения упреждающего огневого поражения сорвана попытка наступления двух батальонных тактических групп ВСУ в направлении населенных пунктов Площанка и Червонопоповка Луганской Народной Республики.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

*Шойгу дал приказ отвести войска для обороны на левом берегу Днепра*
- https://news.mail.ru/incident/538166...partner_id=988
Министр обороны Сергей Шойгу согласился с предложением командующего Объединенной группировкой российских войск Сергея Суровикина организовать оборону в Херсонской области по левому берегу Днепра.

*По отходу с правобережья.*

1. С военной точки зрения это самое серьезное чисто военное поражение РФ с 1991 года. В нашем случае это уже 3-е серьезное военное поражение после Балаклеи и Красного Лимана. Есть целый ряд вопросов связанных с безопасностью Каховской ГЭС после отхода, будущем Антоновского моста и Северо-Крымского канала, эвакуации военной техники на левый берег и т.д. и т.п.

2. Описанные причины отвода войск на левый берег являются следствием проблем имевших место еще с начала лета и по разным причинам не устраненных. Проистекают же они из неудачи со взятием Николаева в самом начале СВО, когда город находился в полуокружении, но в силу различных ошибок так и не был взят.

3. Сейчас ставка очевидно делается на наращивание общей численности группировки и высвобождение части сил действовавших на правобережье в интересах наступательных операций, которые можно ждать в конце ноября-начале декабря. Если там будут достигнуты какие-то оперативные успехи, ими конечно будут оправдывать отход из Херсона. Но стоит помнить, что не только мы "высвобождаем" войска с правобережья, но и противник.

4. Очевидно, что сдача областного центра РФ будет иметь ощутимые последствия для общественного сознания и противник наверняка будет это использовать. В случае отсутствия обозримых успехов с занятием крупных населенных пунктов и продвижением в ходе зимнего наступления, череда военных неудач будет накапливать куда как более серьезное внутреннее недовольство, нежели санкции.

5. Разумеется, есть еще версия о некоем договорняке с американцами "аля Минск-3", но пока что не видно каких-то конкретных действий со стороны США, которые на это указывали бы. Пока что куда как больше предпосылок к продолжению интенсивных боевых действий.

6. О каких-то наступательных действиях в направлении Одессы и Николаева в обозримой перспективе можно на данном этапе забыть.

7. СВО очевидно продолжается, отказа от заявленных целей СВО нет. Ждем зимнюю кампанию.

В общем, мрачный день. Его предстоит пережить. Рубец на сердце останется.

https://t.me/boris_rozhin/69797 - цинк от Борис Рожин

--

ИМХО: Это как раз показатель реального состояния дел... Этож надо так СССР убили и разграбили и никто не ответил за свои преступления! А если бы реально американцы или немцы свои танки Абрамсы и Леопарды с самолётами Фантомами 16-18 и 22 сейчас на Украину направили, даже о вторжении НАТО речи не идёт? Тогда бы до Урала драпали или самоубились и остальных ядерным взрывом за собой потянули? А то тут деятели до уссачки умилялись своей кучерявой жизнью и под окнами дома полным двором красивеньких иномарок! Но и в итоге, млин, сраные мопеды у Ирана покупаем, а сами даже садовую тачку без китайцев не сделаем!

----------


## Let_nab

*Из серии "на Украине нацистов нет"!*

Хохма в том, что еврей украинский солдат сфотографировал в Киеве украинского солдата с нацистской символикой и ещё удивляется чему-то будто Америку открыл...,....

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 9 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2444637@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении активными действиями российских войск, огнем артиллерии и ударами авиации отражена атака усиленного мотопехотного батальона ВСУ в направлении населенного пункта Куземовка Луганской Народной Республики. Уничтожено более 60 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые машины пехоты и пять автомобилей.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении противник силами четырех мотопехотных и одной танковой рот, усиленных иностранными наемниками, предпринимал попытки одновременных атак позиций российских войск в направлениях населенных пунктов Макеевка, Площанка, Голиково и Кременная Луганской Народной Республики. Огнем артиллерийских подразделений, тяжелых огнеметных систем и ударами армейской авиации подразделения противника были остановлены и отброшены к исходным рубежам.
> 
> Кроме того, нанесением упреждающего огневого поражения пресечены попытки наступления двух ротных тактических групп ВСУ в направлениях населенных пунктов Червонопоповка и Стельмаховка Луганской Народной Республики. Всего на Красно-Лиманском направлении за сутки уничтожено до 100 украинских военнослужащих и наемников, один танк, две боевые бронированные машины, боевая машина РСЗО «Град» и три пикапа.
> 
> На Южно-Донецком направлении противник в течение суток пытался контратаковать, чтобы замедлить наступательные действия российских войск. Нанесением огневого поражения и активными действиями штурмовых групп в районах населенных пунктов Новомихайловка, Павловка и Времевка Донецкой Народной Республики подразделения ВСУ были рассеяны и отброшены на исходные позиции. Уничтожено свыше 80 украинских военнослужащих, один танк, шесть боевых бронированных машин и три автомобиля.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 10 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2444741@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Николаево-Криворожском направлении осуществляется маневр подразделений российской группировки войск на подготовленные позиции на левом берегу реки Днепр в строгом соответствии с утвержденным планом.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник силами до двух рот, усиленных националистами и иностранными наемниками, предпринимал безуспешные попытки атаковать подразделения российских войск в направлении населенного пункта Куземовка Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
> Активными действиями наших войск и огнем артиллерии подразделения противника были остановлены и рассеяны на дальних подступах к линии обороны.
> 
> Уничтожено более 90 украинских военнослужащих и боевиков, один танк и четыре боевые бронированные машины.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Заявление официального представителя Минобороны России https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2444985@egNews



> 11 ноября к 5 часам утра московского времени была завершена операция на Херсонском направлении по переброске группировки российских войск на левый берег Днепра.
> 
> На левый берег выведен весь личный состав, вооружение и военная техника группировки.
> 
> Всего выведено свыше 30 тысяч российских военнослужащих, около 5 тысяч единиц вооружения и военной техники, а также материальное имущество.
> 
> На левый берег Днепра также вывезена вся российская военная техника, подлежавшая ремонту. В настоящее время ремонтные подразделения приступили к её обслуживанию
> 
> В результате эффективного управления и слаженных действий российских подразделений ни одной единицы военной техники и вооружения на правом берегу не оставлено.
> ...


Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 13 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2445163@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетами воздушного базирования в населенном пункте Дубиевка Черкасской области уничтожен арсенал с авиационными средствами поражения воздушных сил Украины.
> 
> На Донецком направлении в результате успешных наступательных действий российских войск полностью освобожден поселок Майорск.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник силами двух ротных тактических групп, усиленных националистами, дважды безуспешно предпринимал попытки атаковать подразделения российских войск в направлении населенного пункта Новоселовское Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
> В результате ударов артиллерии и армейской авиации украинские подразделения понесли большие потери и отброшены на исходные позиции.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 14 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2445254@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении две ротные тактические группы ВСУ предпринимали безуспешные попытки атаковать подразделения российских войск в направлении населенного пункта Куземовка Луганской народной республики.
> 
> В результате нанесенного огневого поражения подразделения противника были остановлены и отброшены к исходному рубежу.
> 
> Уничтожено более 120 украинских военнослужащих, шесть танков, пять боевых машин пехоты, три бронетранспортера и пять автомобилей.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении в результате активных действий подразделений российских войск отражена атака двух мотопехотных рот ВСУ, усиленных иностранными наемниками, в направлении населенного пункта Червонопоповка Луганской народной республики.
> ...

----------


## AMCXXL

США «сапоги на земле» вторгаются на суверенную территорию РФ

https://twitter.com/Ukraine66251776/...DnPlx7p5wt1vFw


Зеленский, получил в российском городе Херсон, как он того заслуживает
https://twitter.com/MyLordBebo/statu...WYADdjbfwK2yOQ

----------


## Let_nab

*Две ракеты упали на территории Польши*
- https://lenta.ru/news/2022/11/15/pol...rzr10389191808

Радио ZET: две ракеты упали в Люблинском воеводстве Польши, погибли два человека
Две ракеты упали в Люблинском воеводстве Польши на границе с Украиной. Об этом сообщает польское радио ZET.

Ракеты упали в городе Пшеводув, недалеко от города Люблин, и задели зерносушилки, погибли два человека. Отмечается, что на месте уже находится полиция, прокуратура и армия. По информации агентства Reuters, премьер-министр Матеуш Моравецкий созывает экстренное заседание Комитета Совета министров по вопросам национальной безопасности и обороны из-за этого происшествия.

*ПС:* Расходимся!!!
Войны с НАТО не будет. Это кусок от ракеты С-300... Дебилы хохлы убили 2 пшеков.




*Минобороны России назвало провокацией сообщения о падении ракет в Польше*
- https://news.mail.ru/incident/538966...partner_id=988

«Никаких ударов по целям вблизи украинско-польской государственной границы российскими средствами поражения не наносилось», — говорится в сообщении в Telegram-канале оборонного ведомства России.
В Минобороны России заявили, что сообщения польских СМИ и официальных лиц о падении «российских» ракет в районе населенного пункта Пшеводув — намеренная провокация в целях эскалации обстановки.
«Опубликованные по горячим следам польскими СМИ с места происшествия в населенном пункте Пшеводув обломки не имеют никакого отношения к российским средствам поражения», — отмечается в сообщении.

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 15 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2445382@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> 14 ноября в результате успешных наступательных действий российских войск полностью освобожден населенный пункт Павловка Донецкой Народной Республики.
> 
> В ходе боев за Павловку российскими войсками уничтожено до 1,4 тыс. украинских военнослужащих, два самолета Су-25 воздушных сил Украины, вертолет Ми-8, 12 танков, 27 боевых машин пехоты и до 30 других боевых бронированных машин.
> 
> Кроме того, уничтожено шесть артиллерийских орудий, в том числе две артиллерийские системы М777 производства США, более 25 автомобилей различного назначения и 28 беспилотных летательных аппаратов.
> 
> Российские войска продолжают наступательные действия.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 16 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2445520@egNews



> 15 ноября российскими вооруженными силами нанесен массированный удар высокоточным оружием большой дальности воздушного и морского базирования по системе военного управления Украины и связанным с ней объектам энергетики.
> 
> Цель удара достигнута.
> 
> Все выпущенные ракеты попали точно в назначенные цели. Все объекты поражены.
> 
> Хотим подчеркнуть, — высокоточные удары наносились по целям только на территории Украины и на удалении не ближе 35 километров от украинско-польской границы.
> 
> Опубликованные вечером 15 ноября в Польше фотоснимки обломков, обнаруженных в населенном пункте Пшеводув, однозначно идентифицированы российским специалистами оборонно-промышленного комплекса как элементы зенитной управляемой ракеты комплекса ПВО С-300 воздушных сил Украины.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 17 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2445665@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> Высокоточными ракетными ударами ВКС России в городе Павлоград Днепропетровской области уничтожены цеха оборонного предприятия по производству топлива и ракетных двигателей для ВСУ.
> 
> Кроме того, в городе Запорожье уничтожены цеха научно-производственного комплекса «Искра», в которых производились электронные компоненты для ремонта радиолокационных станций ВСУ и реактивных систем залпового огня.
> 
> На Купянском направлении, в результате упреждающего огневого поражения района сосредоточения живой силы ВСУ, предотвращена попытка противника атаковать позиции российских войск в направлении населенного пункта Новоселовское Луганской народной республики.
> 
> Уничтожено до 20 украинских военнослужащих и два бронеавтомобиля.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

*Из серии раздвоения больного сознания - "Это другое!"*





*Потом, по поводу казни русских солдат укронацистами:*

Конечно, на осуждение международных организаций в этом случае рассчитывать не стоит. Это же не первый случай – прошлые казни пленных русских солдат «прогрессивный» мир обошёл ледяным молчанием. Зато сомнительное шоу в Буче было на всех теле- и интернет- экранах.
Что же по этому поводу хочется сказать? Такая показная жестокость говорит о том, что украинское общество тяжело больно. Вот эти выродки, с виду же приличные молодые люди. В КВН, смотри, играли, песни пели. И мама с папой у них же точно есть – поди, гордятся своими сыновьями. А у некоторых, наверняка, у самих детишки маленькие имеются, которых они треплют по курчавой голове.
Но это только внешняя сторона, маскирующая этих солдат ВСУ под людей. Внутри они – достойные потомки Бандеры. Еврейские погромы, волынская резня, сжигание людей в Одессе и казнь пленных – это всё звенья одной  цепи.
Так же в 30-е годы прошлого века в Германии вырастили целое поколение юношей, которые в 40-е во время войны с радостными улыбками фотографировались на фоне горящих домов и повешенных.
Как и нацистский Третий Рейх, террористическое Украинское Государство плодит вот таких ублюдков. Поэтому оно должно быть разрушено.
Да, скорее всего, реакции международного сообщества мы не дождёмся. Но хочется, чтобы этот случай не прошёл бы без внимания наших спецслужб. И справедливое возмездие настигло бы убийц, где бы они не находились и сколько бы времени не прошло с их злодеяния.

Дмитрий Селезнёв (Старый Шахтёр @oldminerkomi) специально для @wargonzo и @readovkaru.

https://t.me/readovkaru/1810
--

----------


## Fencer

Экипаж истребителя Су-35С ВКС России в ходе специальной военной операции выполнил прикрытие самолетов бомбардировочной и штурмовой авиации https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2445704@egNews



> Экипаж многоцелевого истребителя Су-35С ВКС России в ходе специальной военной операции отработал патрулирование в заданном районе и прикрытие действий самолетов бомбардировочной и штурмовой авиации, а также вертолетов армейской авиации при нанесении авиационных ударов по военным объектам и технике ВСУ.
> 
> Полеты истребителя ВКС России выполнялись с подвешенными ракетами различного класса.
> 
> Во время одного из вылетов был своевременно обнаружен и уничтожен самолет противника и пусковая установка зенитной ракетного системы С-300 вооруженных сил Украины.


Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 20 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2445942@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> Высокоточным ударом ВКС России в городе Запорожье на оборонном предприятии «Мотор Сич» уничтожен цех по сборке двигателей для авиатехники воздушных сил Украины.
> 
> На Купянском направлении ВСУ активных действий не предпринимали. По скоплениям противника наносилось поражение огнем артиллерии и тяжелых огнеметных систем в районах населенных пунктов Табаевка, Кисловка, Берестовое Харьковской области и Новоселовское Луганской Народной Республики. За сутки на данном направлении уничтожено более 20 украинских военнослужащих, один бронетранспортер и два пикапа.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении в результате упреждающего поражения огнем артиллерии по выдвигавшимся колоннам ВСУ сорваны попытки противника атаковать силами трех ротных тактических групп в направлении населенных пунктов Макеевка, Червонопоповка и Кременная Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
> Кроме того, противник предпринял безуспешную попытку силами ротной тактической группы атаковать подразделения российских войск в направлении населенного пункта Коломыйчиха Луганской Народной Республики. В результате огня артиллерии подразделения ВСУ были остановлены и отброшены на исходные позиции.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 21 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2446017@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Южно-Донецком направлении подразделения ВСУ безуспешно пытались контратаковать, чтобы восстановить утраченное положение в районах населенных пунктов Новомихайловка, Владимировка и Павловка.
> 
> Кроме того, ВСУ предприняли безуспешную попытку атаковать подразделения российских войск в направлении населенного пункта Новодаровка.
> 
> Ударами артиллерии и действиями штурмовых групп подразделения ВСУ были остановлены и отброшены на исходные позиции.
> 
> Потери противника за сутки на данном направлении составили более 70 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными. Уничтожен один танк, две боевые машины пехоты, пять бронированных машин и пять автомобилей.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 22 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2446090@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Донецком направлении подразделения российской армии продолжали наступательные действия, одновременно отражая контратаки противника. Всего за сутки на данном направлении уничтожено более 120 украинских военнослужащих, два танка, шесть боевых бронированных машин, пять автомобилей противника.
> 
> На Южно-Донецком направлении российскими подразделениями нанесено огневое поражение механизированной роте противника в районе населенного пункта Водяное. Кроме того, уничтожены три диверсионно-разведывательные группы ВСУ, действовавшие в районе населенного пункта Павловка. Потери противника составили более 50 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными, три боевые машины пехоты и два бронеавтомобиля.
> 
> На Купянском направлении в результате упреждающего огня артиллерии нанесено поражение мотопехотной роте ВСУ, выдвигавшейся для атаки в районе населенного пункта Новоселовское Луганской Народной Республики. Дальнейшими активными действиями российских войск подразделение ВСУ было остановлено и рассеяно. Потери противника составили более 50 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными, один танк, три боевые машины пехоты и пять автомобилей.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении российскими войсками сорвана попытка мотопехотной роты ВСУ, усиленной иностранными наемниками, атаковать из района населенного пункта Стельмаховка. В результате огневого поражения потери противника составили до 40 украинских военнослужащих и наемников. Уничтожено три бронеавтомобиля и три пикапа.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

*Интервью главы МОО "Вече" Владимира Орлова на тему СВО на Украине.*

— _Владимир Петрович, есть тезис, согласно которому львиная доля беспилотников, которыми пользуются бойцы на линии боевого соприкосновения, поставляют именно гуманитарщики. Так ли это? Насколько вообще беспилотник для современного вооруженного конфликта стал необходим?_

— Многие эксперты говорят, что наш военно-промышленный комплекс прозевал малые беспилотники. Да, действительно, сейчас основная часть малых БПЛА поставляется волонтерами, в том числе нашей общественной организацией. Но проблема беспилотника кроется в том, что это расходные изделия, а жизнь беспилотника на линии фронта очень недолгая. Буквально несколько недель от первого полета до уничтожения, и это если беспилотник попадает в руки подготовленного оператора, который примерно представляет, как им управлять. А если оператор не прошел соответствующего обучения, не имеет релевантного боевого опыта, то это 1–2 вылета — и беспилотник будет потерян. Вместе с тем необходимо четко понимать, что вся история с беспилотниками, что, дескать, наши Вооруженные силы были не готовы к самому появлению такого вида оружия, лукава и не до конца справедлива.
Сейчас мы наблюдаем уникальную в своем роде ситуацию. Мы видим первое в истории массовое применение малых беспилотников. Соглашусь, что и до этого момента, конечно, беспилотники применялись в различных военных конфликтах, например в Сирии, Йемене, да и в ходе военного конфликта 2014–2022 годов в Донбассе. Конечно, военно-промышленный комплекс периодически обращал на это внимание, но у него то не было ресурса, то задачи от правительства. В итоге наш ВПК занимался производством более тяжелых беспилотников, имеющих более узкую специализацию, вроде «Орланов», продукции Zala Aero и подобных.
Нельзя сказать, что у нас не производятся беспилотники. Просто они имеют иное назначение, более узко специализированы, дороги и требуют другого отношения к их применению. А малые беспилотники разве есть в армии США? Их точно так же нет. Их ВПК точно так же прозевал этот момент, и по большому счету ни одна из современных армий мира не была готова к феномену Mavic. Говорить, что только мы прозевали, в корне неправильно. Да, у тех же американцев есть другие изделия, у армии обороны Израиля — свои. Но суть в том, что такого массового беспилотника, как Mavic, не было ни в одной армии мира и ни одна армия даже не предполагала, что он понадобится в таких объемах.

— _Насколько СВО изменила представление о маленьких беспилотниках? Можно ли ожидать, что они теперь появятся во всех армиях?_

— Если говорить философски, то СВО сменила много взглядов на подходы к применению Вооруженных сил не только в части беспилотников, но и в части управления. Стали видны огрехи по организации связи, высокоточного оружия. Приведу пример. Скажем, американские HIMARS сами по себе достаточно посредственные реактивные системы залпового огня, стреляют не кучно, бьют не так далеко. Но когда в этой системе применяются высокоточные боеприпасы со спутниковым наведением, то она из посредственности превращается в первоклассный инструмент подавления и уничтожения тылов противника. Все это работает в том случае, когда она может высокоточно поражать заданные цели. У нас тоже есть подобные системы, например «Ураган» и «Смерч», которые имеют высокоточные боеприпасы, спутниковое наведение и прочее. Проблема в том, что у американцев, помимо высокоточного наведения, есть комплекс спутниковой разведки. Он позволяет в режиме реального времени отслеживать цели на поверхности земли. Компоненты мультидоменной интеграции, связи и управления у нас есть, но, к сожалению, компонентам мультиспектральной видовой космической разведки не уделяли должного внимания. Думали, что американцы тратят безумные деньги, бюджеты распиливают на какие-то бессмысленные игрушки и баловство. Зато мы гордо откроем боевой устав сухопутных войск 1980 года, и у нас все будет хорошо. А оказалось, что гаджеты работают. Вдруг стало очевидно, что они тоже нужны армии.
Это вопрос мировоззренческий. Необходимо, чтобы поколения офицеров, генералов, тех, кто двигает военную науку, изменили свое мировоззрение в части применения новых современных технологий. Нужны гаджеты, которые позволяют повышать эффективность обыкновенного оружия, скорость обработки информации, боевого управления. Тогда некоторые моменты заиграют совсем другими красками. Старое вооружение, которое уже нельзя было модернизировать и, как следствие, эффективно применять, в условиях оснащения гаджетами показывает совсем другую боевую работу. В этом смысле, конечно, СВО позволила взглянуть на эти подходы другими глазами, показать, что те подходы, которые главенствовали в военной науке и ВПК десятилетиями, оказались несовременными, неуместными и устаревшими. Сейчас необходимо вырабатывать новые решения, которые позволят Вооруженным силам, нашему ВПК зайти с других сторон, переосмыслить вопросы обеспечения национальной безопасности в Российской Федерации.

— _По закону жанра вынужден вас спросить: что-то хорошее показала наша СВО?_

— Она показала, что у нас отличная артиллерия и артиллерийская школа. Также наши ремонтные подразделения, несмотря на неудачную реформу Вооруженных сил, отлично работают и могут стабильно и бесперебойно ремонтировать технику, которая прибывает на сборные пункты поврежденных машин. Самое главное, мне кажется, СВО показала, что та либеральная зараза, которая поразила наше общество, не сумела до конца вытравить патриотический дух. Оказалось, что у нас много людей, которые действительно понимают проблематику защиты национальных интересов нашего государства, знают, что такое идеология. Вообще готовы жертвовать собой ради блага других.
Как-то вышло, что наше многонациональное государство вдруг ощутило свое единение. Это отрадно. Тяжелая ситуация, когда мы встали на защиту интересов нашего государства, затронула глубинные чувства не только русского православного народа, но и наших буддистов, мусульман. Вы сами посмотрите, как Чечня встала на защиту нашей страны, насколько ревностно Рамзан Кадыров говорит о проблемах, которые существуют. Казалось бы, еще 15 лет назад там шла контртеррористическая операция, Грозный был в руинах, а вдруг — совсем иной подход. Посмотрите, как наши забайкальские регионы откликнулись: Алтай, Тува, Якутия — все подошли к защите нашей страны. Вдруг оказалось, что освободить Украину от фашизма важно не только для русских из Рязани или Архангельска, а вообще для всех. Вот это мне кажется самым важным.

— _Генерал Сергей Суровикин и Сергей Шойгу сообщили, что были вынуждены отвести войска из Херсона. Скажите, почему мы дошли до такой ситуации?_

— Я полагаю, что все те, кто погружен в события, связанные со СВО, были осведомлены, что этот неприятный момент должен произойти. Рано или поздно, но в текущей конфигурации это отступление было неизбежным. С конца августа – начала сентября начали говорить, что это случится рано или поздно. Вопрос стоял самый простой: когда? Я полагаю, что политическое руководство приняло решение, а уже потом его обернули в армейскую упаковку. Для этого и было заявление генерала Суровикина на совещании у Шойгу. Мы же прекрасно понимаем, что армия не принимает самостоятельные решения, а выполняет ровно то, что ей говорят делать политики. Последние по каким-то причинам (мне сложно догадаться, чем мотивировано то, почему нужно было оставить Херсон) приняли это решение. Мысль о том, что город оставят, уже давно гуляла по Херсону. Все об этом говорили — как обычные люди, так и военные и чиновники. Еще раз повторю: я не могу назвать причину. Видимо, для этого есть более веские политические решения, которые могли быть достигнуты в результате кулуарных переговоров между Джоном Салливаном и нашим послом в Америке. Вероятно, и это, а может, еще что-то.
Самое главное, что было сказано на совещании у Шойгу, — то, что наша армия находится в обороне. На сегодняшний день перед армией стоит задача оставаться в обороне. Единственное место, где идут наступательные действия, — это район Донецка, там стоит задача по освобождению Донецкой Народной Республики.
Теперь, как заявили высокие военные чиновники, мы будем держать оборону по левому берегу Днепра. К сожалению, второй раз зайти на данный плацдарм так же легко, как весной, уже не получится. Это из-за того, что войска киевского режима накопили достаточно резервов и ресурсов, да и наступать через такую преграду непросто. Скорее всего, если случится штурм правого берега, все обернется крайне тяжелыми потерями, не сопоставимыми с теми, которые мы понесли весной этого года.

— _Я вам возражу. Херсон приняли в состав России. То есть мы впервые со времен Великой Отечественной войны оставляем столицу области врагу. Отмечу, что сдачу города объяснили военными соображениями. Может, действительно на данном участке наша армия оказалась слаба?_

— Я могу привести массу примеров, когда армия оборонялась в более плохих условиях, когда находилась в окружении. Можно привести примеры из мировой или нашей истории, когда армия, находясь в крайне трудных условиях, более тяжелых, чем те, которые имел херсонский гарнизон, добивалась победы. В конце концов, можно привести пример Западного Берлина или окруженного Паулюса. Сколько его снабжали? Сколько Берлин снабжали? Да хоть пример обороны Сталинграда, когда наши войска были прижаты к Волге, тем не менее под огнем противника продвигались вперед. Волга не уже Днепра, но шел подвоз ресурсов, подходил личный состав, мы держали этот пятачок в Сталинграде. Как следствие, я полагаю, что аргумент о том, что мы сделали все, что могли, что нам не хватает ресурсов, нет переправы, откровенно слаб. Да хоть вплавь можно отправлять солдат и припасы, пусть на лодках возят продукты, снаряды, боеприпасы.

— _Давайте перенесемся на другой конец фронта. С июля каких-то значимых продвижений не замечаю, максимум поселка два возьмут. Например, Пески взяли, и это уже считается большой победой, почему так?_

— Ситуация по сравнению с той, что была полгода тому назад, выправляется. На текущий момент противник, ранее примыкающий вплотную к Донецку, вынужден был отойти на другие позиции. Нужно понимать, что за 8 лет здесь были вырыты, выдолблены огромные укрепленные районы, которые взламывать приходится с большим трудом. Чтобы делать это быстрее, *нам необходимо уплотнять линию фронта, а для этого нужно провести мобилизацию не 300 тысяч, а 700 тысяч или даже миллиона человек. В этом случае можно говорить, что мы соберем ударные кулаки и будем этими силами прожигать оборону врага.*
Нужно исходить из тех позиций и расчетов потребности в личном составе, ресурсов, материальных средствах, которые необходимы для проведения войсковых наступательных операций на определенном театре военных действий. Это вопрос уже не к нам как общественникам, политикам, а к военным. Они должны дать понять, сколько им нужно людей, танков, бомб, самолетов, вертолетов, ракет, чтобы не полгода копошиться тремя танками, пытаясь взломать оборону укрепрайона. Им надо сказать, мол, дайте нам 200 танков, пять дивизий, и мы тут за неделю все снесем. А если там так и будет три танка и батальон, то мы станем потихоньку день за днем вести перестрелки в одном и том же месте, продвигаясь по несколько метров в неделю.
Второй вопрос — это обеспечение ресурсами. *Мобилизация, которую мы провели, 300 тысяч человек позволит заткнуть дыры в линии фронта, создать определенные ресурсы. Но все равно этого очень мало, недостаточно, чтобы вести активные наступательные действия на фронте длиной 1,2 тысячи километров. Там для этого необходимы сухопутные войска под миллион человек. И это только на данной линии фронта, а у нас еще есть Прибалтика, Дальний Восток, Север. Финляндия вступила в НАТО, поэтому мобилизация нужна не 300 тысяч, а 2 миллионов человек, если мы хотим вопрос решить быстро, эффективно и качественно.*

— _Какова вероятность, что случится вторая волна мобилизации?_

— Я ее полагаю неизбежной. Если будет стоять задача наступления и быстрого разгрома противника, то вторая волна мобилизации неизбежна. Это не политическое желание, не хотелки, не задор милитаризма, а просто статистика и математика.

— _Начинается зима. Какой может оказаться зимняя кампания?_

— На мой взгляд, зимняя кампания пойдет в вялотекущем формате. Не думаю, что предпримут какие-то существенные попытки овладения теми или иными районами как со стороны России, так и со стороны коллективного Запада или Украины. Скорее всего, линия фронта будет достаточно стабильной, предпосылок для каких-то серьезных наступательных действий с обеих сторон не вижу. Что самое главное, не вижу ресурсов для проведения операций.

— _Вы полагаете, что эти 300 тысяч просто укрепляют линию фронта?_

— Да, именно так.

— _Это уже стало мемом — «цветочный период». Будут ли продолжаться удары беспилотниками по Украине и насколько это эффективно?_

— *Полагаю, что уничтожение трансформаторных будок в Киеве и иных населенных пунктах, подконтрольных бандеровскому режиму, не приводит ни к каким изменениям на линии фронта. Можно до посинения уничтожать трансформаторные будки, никаким образом это не повлияет на боевой потенциал ВСУ.*

— _А что повлияло бы?_

— *Влияет на боевой потенциал ВСУ уничтожение центров принятия решений, политических советников, мест компактного проживания семей украинских террористов, семей СБУ, политических лидеров — весь спектр задач и решений, который применяют Израиль и США при решении своих военно-политических задач.*

— _В рамках зерновой сделки оказалось, что украинская сторона мошенничает. Скажите, зачем мы вообще в этой сделке участвуем?_

— Я полагаю, сама зерновая сделка была обусловлена, скажем так, не военной необходимостью, а теми политическими договоренностями, которые транслируют наши политические элиты вовне. В частности, зерновая сделка примерно в той же парадигме, как и «добрая воля» по итогам турецких переговоров. Вопрос о необходимости зерновой сделки надо задавать нашей политической элите и тем экономистам, которые лоббируют подобные решения.

— _Якобы Россия начинает увеличивать группировку войск в Беларуси. Насколько вероятен второй северный фронт?_

— Говорят, что два раза нельзя зайти в одну и ту же реку. Я думаю, в нашей ситуации такой фокус возможен. Я вполне допускаю, что будет принято решение об открытии второго фронта со стороны Беларуси. Если такое произойдет, я бы это приветствовал. Тем более с этой стороны наиболее оптимально отрезать Центральную Украину от ее Западной части, тем самым разорвав ресурсное снабжение тех группировок бандеровского режима, которые противостоят нам на линии боевого соприкосновения. Вообще я ожидал этого еще весной, когда наши войска стояли в районе Киева. Но по политическим причинам наше государство проявило добрую волю и увело оттуда войска, надеясь, что некое разумение возобладает над политической целесообразностью и военным дадут проводить операции таким образом, как это необходимо для достижения победы.

— _Американцы еще в сентябре писали, что производят за год такое количество снарядов, которое Украина тратит за две недели, а Россия в определенные дни — буквально за сутки. Это правда?_

— Вполне достоверная информация, как минимум она претендует на это. Действительно, есть определенные производственные ресурсные мощности, в том числе по производству боеприпасов, и они упираются в возможности ВПК — как нашего, так и украинского, а также коллективного Запада. Они обусловлены наличием цехов, станков производственных ресурсов, рабочих. Не секрет, что Запад активно ведет увеличение своего производственного потенциала.

— _Когда западный ВПК сможет выйти на уровень, чтобы снабжать Украину так, как мы снабжаем самих себя?_

— *Уровень, когда коллективный Запад будет снабжать Украину необходимым оружием так, чтобы она могла вести боевые действия, не оглядываясь на склады, уже достигнут. Причем давно. Мы должны понимать, что против нас сейчас работает экономика не только США, а всего коллективного Запада. Англия, Германия, Франция, Болгария, которая является одним из основных поставщиков снарядов и патронов для украинской армии. Мощности по производству боеприпасов на Западе превосходят российские. Министр обороны Англии сказал, что оружие для Украины никогда не закончится. Поэтому вопрос к нашему ВПК, насколько он сможет обновляться, строить новые производственные мощности, вводить в эксплуатацию станки, увеличивать кадровый потенциал, то есть нанимать квалифицированных рабочих*.

— _Фраза, которую приписывают Гераклиту: «Война — отец всех вещей». Может ли так произойти, что СВО вынудит нашу страну измениться, стать другой относительно самой себя?_

— Это не только Гераклит, но и все древние мыслители понимали, даже далекий от греческого мира Сунь Цзы, который полагал, что война — это основа жизни и смерти. Поэтому считаю, что да, этот военный конфликт, в который наше политическое руководство очень не хотело вступать, изменит нашу страну. Кстати, если так посмотреть, то именно американцы сделали все для того, чтобы мы это начали, и, разумеется, появилось много проблем в экономике, политике, армии в том числе. Вся показуха рухнула, оставив после себя реальный факт, что у нас есть, что мы можем реально создать, а чего страшно не хватает. В известном смысле это очень хорошо, тут даже есть за что поблагодарить коллективный Запад, как бы это странно ни звучало. Я очень благодарен американцам за то, что они макнули нас мордой в наши недостатки.

— _В первые полгода СВО остро стояла проблема «пятисотых» — людей, которые разрывали контракт и уходили со службы во время боевых действий. Вопрос вроде закрыт, но уточню: насколько войска деморализуются, когда из них бегут военнослужащие?_

— Это проблема не армии, а общества и политиков. У нас сформировалась за эти 30 лет либеральная демократическая прослойка общества, которая не ассоциирует себя с государством, с историей страны. Она себя видит потребителем. Помните, как нам говорили, что в школе нужно учить не патриота, а квалифицированного потребителя? Вот и получилось. Это воспитанные нами же квалифицированные потребители, которые считают, что они живут для себя, а не для страны, не для общества, их задача — получить удовольствие и блага, не давая ничего взамен. Да, такая прослойка сформирована, с этим ничего не поделать. Действительно, кто-то бежит, кто-то перебежал к врагу, им пообещают блага, потому что для них нет принципов. Ничего в этом страшного нет. Мы это проходили не раз, видимо, придется пройти вновь.

— _Сейчас появляется огромное количество злых шуток о том, что, мол, из Донецка будем также уходить в качестве доброй воли или ради сохранения жизней солдат и гражданских. В какой момент наше политическое руководство упрется и скажет, что за этот город уже будем сражаться до упора, до смерти?_

— Сложно сказать. Если вспомнить примеры из прошлого, то во время Великой Отечественной войны наше политическое руководство приняло решение упереться, когда враг подошел к Ленинграду и Москве. Киев сдали же. Минск — тоже. Сдали Смоленск. Севастополь героически обороняли, отважно дрались за каждый дом, но и его сдали. Были потом попытки отбить, вернуть, и Малая Земля была, всякое случалось. Но перед этим нам пришлось сдавать свои же города врагу. В какой-то момент политическое руководство посчитало, что дальше уже нельзя, и в Москве это произошло в 1941 году. Есть хроника, тогда тоже были и паникеры, и трусы, и мародеры, и предатели. Но ничего, в какой-то момент политическое руководство собралось и сказало: все, здесь точка, хватит. Я надеюсь, наше политическое руководство, сбросив с себя шелуху лживого либерализма, а ее пока там еще очень много, тоже откроет глаза, встрепенется и скажет: «Точка невозврата пройдена». По крайней мере, я на это буду надеяться.

— _Расскажите о себе, организации «Вече». Когда появилась, чем занимаетесь?_

— Общественная организация «Вече» достаточно старая, она была зарегистрирована в 2009 году. Тогда шла борьба с либерально-информационной политикой, менялось руководство известного проекта «ИноСМИ». Тогда Ярослава Огнева, который трудился в данной структуре под эгидой РИА «Новости», сменили на Марину Пустильник. Соответственно, люди, увлеченные процессом перевода западной прессы, мягко говоря, возмутились этим подходом. Им, скажем так, не понравилось, что на ответственную должность назначают либерального руководителя. Именно тогда и сформировалось «Вече», команда которого поставила себе следующую задачу — донесение объективной и правдивой информации в мире о том, что происходит в России и ее политике, каковы наши интересы и желания.
Первые акции, которые мы начали проводить как общественная организация, — это помощь с русскими книгами для библиотек Крыма и Севастополя. Более того, если помните, в те годы была провластная организация «Наши», она начала копировать наши акции. Ребята тоже пытались отправлять книги в разные библиотеки Украины, но у них ничего не вышло, а мы продолжали успешно заниматься этой деятельностью.
Вторая акция, которую мы проводили, — георгиевская ленточка на Украине. В Российской Федерации это тогда было никому неинтересно. Тогда никто не занимался бывшими территориями, внешняя политика России словно вообще не учитывала интересов русского народа на этих территориях. Мы решили, что, раз это никому не надо, значит, это делать обязаны мы. И буквально до 2014 года мы ежегодно проводили акцию, раздавая георгиевскую ленточку. Каждый год нам удавалась раздать от 50 тысяч до 200 тысяч ленточек по всей территории, включая Западную Украину и Львов.

— _То есть вы были глубоко в теме происходящих событий. Насколько для вас стало неожиданным начало специальной военной операции?_

— Для нашей организации СВО не стала неожиданной. Так вышло, что мы были погружены в тематику нашего ближнего пространства и, как вы верно отметили, очень давно. Мы прекрасно понимали, какие процессы происходят на Украине, осознавали, что, по сути, занимались освобождением и поддержкой территорий, оккупированных еще в 1991 году бандеровцами. С самого первого дня майдана наши представители уже там были и смотрели. Мы работали на антимайдане, наши представители приехали в Крым и Севастополь в феврале 2014 года, чтобы помогать, организовывать помощь и поддержку отрядам самообороны, мы принимали участие в строительстве блокпостов. Вместе проводили митинги, поддерживали отряды наших «Беркутов», которые выполнили свой приказ, несмотря на то что их предал Виктор Янукович. В Крыму они перешли на сторону народа, заняв перешеек на Чонгаре, не пускали на полуостров возможных провокаторов. Мы обеспечивали их материальной помощью, а потом, когда началась война в Донбассе, занялись этим вопросом уже в масштабе воюющих республик. С первых дней военного конфликта мы присутствовали на этой территории, обеспечивали снаряжением и припасами подразделения народной милиции, а тогда еще народного ополчения. Поэтому, когда началась СВО, мы были готовы, так как прекрасно понимали, что рано или поздно это событие произошло бы. Если следить за логикой событий, то все это было неизбежно. Поэтому с первых же часов, после того как президент РФ объявил о начале СВО по демилитаризации и денацификации Украины, мы активно включились в работу.

— _Когда просматриваю сводки новостей, связанных со СВО, вижу, что регулярно Борис Рожин в своем телеграм-канале говорит о вас добрые слова. Расскажите, как сложилось ваше сотрудничество._

— С Борисом Рожиным сотрудничаем очень давно, по большому счету активная работа началась еще в годы, когда мы были виртуально знакомы по так называемому «Севастопольскому политическому форуму». Это старинный крымский ресурс, где собирались люди с русскими и пророссийскими политическими взглядами, эдакая интернет-общественность. Это был наш главный координационный ресурс, символ русского сопротивления на этой территории. Там мы и общались бо́льшую часть времени, но 2014 год все ускорил, начались процессы по освобождению от украинской оккупации, возвращению Крыма в родную гавань. Поэтому наше общение естественным образом переросло из виртуальной среды в плоскость реальных дел. Потом были созданы такие ресурсы, как «Голос Севастополя», различные общественные каналы, где люди могли координировать свою деятельность, и Борис нам в этом активно помогал. Мы с ним очень давно ведем совместную информационную деятельность, он поддерживает нас, мы — его в ряде вопросов, в том числе на поприще блогерской деятельности.

— _Вы возите гуманитарную помощь. Что является вашим основным грузом?_

— Если говорить о гуманитарной помощи, нужно сразу обозначить, что мы понимаем под ней. Мы никогда не скрывали, что помогаем нашей армии. Соответственно, возим все то, что необходимо нашим Вооруженным силам, подразделениям, добровольцам, но, естественно, в рамках действующего законодательства РФ. В силу этого обстоятельства не имеем возможности закупать оружие, какие-нибудь высококлассные винтовки, снайперские боеприпасы, хотя хотелось бы. Однако все остальное, а это тепловизоры, униформа, экипировка, предметы, которые жизненно необходимы, средства радиосвязи, доступные для продажи в коммерческой секторе, мы приобретаем и передаем нашим бойцам для того, чтобы им было проще и эффективнее выполнять свои служебные обязанности.

— _У меня есть знакомые, которые отправляются в зону СВО как добровольцы или мобилизованные. Вроде государство обеспечивает всем основным, но где-то хотелось бы получше, а чего-то, скажем прямо, не хватает. Что, на ваш взгляд, нужно приобрести человеку, который едет в зону СВО?_

— Если говорить о том, что необходимо, то на самом деле достаточно большой разброс. Есть минимальные наборы, которые необходимы для повседневной деятельности, но в первую очередь нужно понимать, чем государство обеспечивает своего солдата, от этого многое зависит.

Вообще, если по классике, у нас армия должна обеспечивать бойца униформой, экипировкой, средствами бронезащиты по нормам вещевого войскового довольствия. Все это прописано в действующем законодательстве, определено приказами министерства обороны. Мобилизованный или призывник должен получить комплект униформы, летней и зимней, нижнее белье, летнюю и зимнюю шапку, средства бронезащиты (бронежилет и бронешлем). Это минимальный уровень, чем должно государство обеспечить призывника и мобилизованного, да и вообще любого гражданина, который поступает на службу в армию.
Но в той номенклатуре вещей многого не хватает. Аптечка, которую выдает государство, не самая лучшая из тех, что могли бы пригодиться в условиях боя. Коммерческие предприятия выпускают аптечки с более интересным набором препаратов и необходимых лекарств, да и рассчитаны они на более широкий диапазон помощи. Кроме того, я бы советовал обратить внимание на средства связи, потому что традиционно (не могу сказать почему) у нашей армии всегда плохо с ними. Приобрести какую-то радиостанцию, пусть и аналоговую, наверное, нелишне. Также было бы неплохо подумать о том, чтобы купить дополнительные комплекты белья, в том числе утепленного, флисовую одежду, которую можно поддеть под зимнюю куртку. Кроме того, было бы замечательно подумать о влагозащитной одежде. Того комплекта, что выдается поступившим в Вооруженные силы, не хватит. Это, честно говоря, не самая хорошая ветро- и влагозащитная одежда. Даже то, что продается в туристических магазинах, в этом плане лучше.
Также стоит иметь некое бивачное имущество. Это котелки, фляги, портативные разогреватели, те же вилки, ложки, ножи. Нужно понимать, что военнослужащий в любом случае не в казарму поедет, а в поле, где нет горячей воды, отопления, газа. Боец будет находиться в условиях брустверов и окопов зимой. Чтобы было проще выживать и чувствовать себя комфортно, об этом тоже нужно позаботиться. В общем, всегда надо рассчитывать прежде всего на самого себя. Так надежнее.

— _Есть истории о том, что через таможню и блокпосты гуманитарщикам крайне тяжело что-либо перевозить. Так ли это?_

— Такая проблема существовала на раннем этапе СВО. Действительно, таможня выполняет все указания и инструкции, которые ей предписаны законом. Нужно понимать, что у нас никто у таможни не списывал те задачи, которые перед ней стоят. Ни Дума, ни правительство не принимали решений, которые либо ликвидировали систему проверок, либо как-то ослабляли их или отменяли работу таможенника.

Сейчас, конечно, стало попроще. Тем не менее нужно понимать, что блокпосты до сих пор на бывших границах стоят и продолжат там находиться, пока это территория боевых действий. Никто пока там не даст свободу передвижения. Вместе с тем, безусловно, грузы стало провозить полегче, уже не требуется таможенного сопровождения, как было раньше, гуманитарным организациям сейчас подавляющее большинство проблем ликвидировали. Достаточно заявить о том, какой груз ты везешь, — и тебе организовывают все, вплоть до сопровождения со стороны армии или бывших корпусов народной милиции. Так что, если посмотреть объективно, все становится лучше. Я считаю, что в этом плане у нас те или иные недостатки раннего этапа исправляют.

https://soldier-moskva.livejournal.com/571516.html - цинк

----------


## Let_nab

*Ответы на вопросе о ходе СВО для канала военкора Котенка.*

О ходе СВО. 23.11.2022

1. В середине ноября фронт встал. Кому это выгоднее — России, которая насыщает боевые порядки мобилизованными, или Украине, куда сплошным потоком идут западные вооружения?

Фронт в ноябре встал по объективным причинам. ВС РФ копят силы на зимнюю кампанию и это вполне сознательный выбор, сделанный еще в октябре.
ВСУ пытались в свою очередь развить достигнутые успехи, что привело к частичному израсходованию резервов, ввиду чего операции на Сватовском и Краснолиманском направлениях уже давно вошли в фазу насыщения и издержки не окупаются достигнутыми результатами, которые по факту отсутствуют (Сватово планировали взять еще 17 октября). Кроме того, ухудшившаяся погода, грязь и дожди, затрудняют ведение боевых действий, что ощущают обе стороны.
Можно ожидать, что зимой боевые действия интенсифицируются, причем наступать будут пытаться обе стороны. Под эти задачи сейчас наращивают возможности не только ВС РФ, но и ВСУ. Так что данная формальная "оперативная пауза" долго не продлится.

2. В условиях затишья определенным рубежом, особенно в низовьях, стал Днепр. Насколько ощутима военная угроза в Крыму в случае прорыва ВСУ на южном направлении?

Разумеется, если допустить форсирование противником Днепра и создание полноценного плацдарма на левобережье, это создаст прямую угрозу коммуникациям группировки ВС РФ в северном причерноморье, а также сухопутному коридору на полуостров, что в значительной степени обесценит стратегический успех России с созданием сухопутного коридора и создаст угрозу северному Крыму. Но как представляется, основную ставку противник будет все же делать на наступление на Запорожском направлении в направлении на Пологи и Токмак, а активность на Днепре будет носить вспомогательный характер. Локальные цели противника на данный момент - высадить десант на Кинбурнскую косу и закрепиться там, а также расширить активность ДРГ на левом берегу Днепра. Плюс интенсифицировать удары по складам боеприпасов и ГСМ российской группировки на левобережье.

3. Какие меры необходимо предпринять для лишения Киева инициативы в Черноморской акватории с учетом военно-технических возможностей противника и передачи Западом развединформации, при том, что мы можем рассчитывать только на себя и ограничены в ряде технологий и вооружений?

Необходимо усилить контроль передвижения противника по Днепру, контрдиверсионные мероприятия в прибрежной полосе, интенсифицировать удары по Херсону (что уже происходит) и Очакову, последовательно проводить тактику рассредоточения складов боеприпасов и ГСМ, усиливать режим КТО и фильтрации в прифронтовых районах на левобережье. Рубеж по Днепру имеет для ВС РФ стратегическое значение - прорыв этого рубежа может иметь оперативно-стратегические последствия и повлиять на исход войны, поэтому к вопросам обеспечения устойчивости этого рубежа следует относится серьезно.

4. Жители Белгородской области спрашивают, когда прекратятся обстрелы, которые делают жизнь невыносимой. Насколько адекватны утверждения ряда аналитиков, что необходимо уже сейчас вернуть плацдармы на севере Харьковской области, утерянные в результате отхода наших войск?

Большая часть обстрелов может быть прекращена лишь в результате занятия северных районов Харьковской области. Это позволит ликвидировать угрозу минометных обстрелов и снизить эффект артиллерийских обстрелов Белгородской области. Разумеется, противник сможет обстреливать приграничные районы области ракетами и дальнобойной артиллерией, но текущая ситуация без сомнения будет ликвидирована. Разумеется, наступление на севере Харьковской области должно быть должны образом подготовлено, дабы гарантированно отбить Волчанск, Купянск и ряд других населенных пунктов. Отказ от наступательных действий на этом направлении приведет к тому, что обстрелы в режиме рутинизации будут продолжаться и дальше.
Тем не менее, локальные операции с целью занятия пары населенных пунктов на территории РФ вполне возможны. Основная целью у них будет не военная, а политическая, дабы разогнать "зрадокейс" у нас в стране и разыграть карту неспособности ВС РФ защитить территорию РФ. Этот сценарий на мой взгляд вполне возможен и рассматривается противником, причем это может касаться не только Белгородской, но и Брянской области. Купирование таких сценариев на корню возможно при занятии севера Харьковской области, а также северных районов Сумской и Черниговской областей. Это не только купирует угрозу подобной активности противника, но и снизит интенсивность обстрелов приграничных областей РФ.

6. Крайне напряженная обстановка складывается в районе треугольника Польша-Белоруссия-Украина. Чем грозит возможная эскалация и кто именно готов "поднести спичку", став её инициатором?

Спичку подносят США, повышая вероятность прямого военного столкновения РФ и НАТО, в том числе в районе "Польского коридора". Накопление сил НАТО в Польше и Прибалтике, вкупе с усилением присутствия ударных платформ США в регионе, можно трактовать в том числе как подготовку к горячему сценарию, в случае, если США будут уверены, что он не приведет к обмену ядерными ударами. Лишь наличие у РФ ядерного оружия удерживает НАТО и США от нападения на Калининград и Белоруссию. Но даже в этом случае можно услышать мнения представителей американского генералитета, что не надо бояться ядерного оружия Москвы, что она его не применит. Это также показывает, что сценарии прямой войны против России находятся на столе и подготовке к их возможной реализации идет, путем создания необходимого для подобной войны военного потенциала в восточной Европе, который может стать достаточным уже летом 2023-го года. Эту угрозу я бы не стал недооценивать.

7. Очень тяжелое впечатление оставили кадры расстрела российских военнопленных. Чем отвечать на подобную жестокость и, вообще, к чему все идет?

На практике это будет вести к тому, что существенная часть украинских военнопленных лишится возможности просто сдаться в плен. Даже если командование будет запрещать, молекулярная ответка на местах неизбежно. Так что убийцы безоружных военнопленных по факту вместе с российскими военнопленными убили и энное кол-во украинских солдат, которых в иных обстоятельствах могли взять в плен, а теперь уже не возьмут. Впрочем, поджигателям конфликта из Вашингтона и Лондона именно это и надо, больше крови - больше прибыли. Само собой, Россия должна сделать все необходимое чтобы найти и уничтожить лиц к этому причастных, как это делается в случае с боевиками Басаева или Хаттаба, которых ловят и убивают/сажают до сих пор. Лучше уничтожить, а то потом опять обмены какие. Лучше наверняка, чтобы враг знал, наказание за подобное - смерть. Не больше и не меньше.

8. После появления данного видео некоторые блогеры высказались в том ключе, что не стоит жалеть убитых пленных, так как они сами сложили оружие, в то время как их сослуживец ценой жизни попытался забрать с собой в могилу несколько боевиков. Вы согласны с таким подходом?

До конца неизвестны обстоятельства сдачи в плен. И в чужую голову не залезешь. Попав в окружение, солдат имеет возможность либо сражаться до конца, либо сдаться в плен, расчитывая на соблюдение условий Женевской конвенции. Как видим (это собственно и раньше было понятно), Украина не соблюдает Женевскую конвенцию, точно также как не соблюдала ее нацистская Германия. Данный факт следует доводить до военных, особенно мобилизованных, что безусловно должно повысить желание сражаться в даже сложных ситуациях, так как каждый должен понимать, что в плену у нацистов тебя могут пытать или убить и на Женевскую конвенцию полагаться не стоит. Данное военное преступление просто еще раз подтвердило эту очевидную истину.

9. Иран, ставший одним из значимых партнеров России, продолжает "пылать", причем активно разыгрывается "азербайджанская карта". Насколько прочны позиции Исламской Республики с точки зрения сохранения режима и целостности государства?

Иран сейчас находится под мощной атакой, где противник всеми силами стремится дестабилизировать Иран и при удачном стечение обстоятельств добиться смены политического режима, используя для этого объективно существующие проблемы Ирана с экономикой, социалкой и протестными настроениями. Иран является важной страной и для России и для Китая, поэтому дестабилизация Ирана это косвенный удар и по России, и по Китаю. Средства для этого применяются разные - задействованы факторы этнических азербайджанцев, белуджей, иранских курдов, городской интеллигенции и т.д. Если режим не справится и поплывет, то получится вариация сирийских событий 2012-2013 годов. Власти готовы демонстрировать жесткость и при необходимости готовы убить существенное кол-во протестующих и боевиков нападающих на силовиков, чтобы удержать стабильность. Именно такого подхода стоит ожидать от КСИР и президента Раиси.
Прямой войны со своими врагами Иран будет избегать, продолжая вести прокси-войну против Израиля, Саудовской Аравии и США руками своих прокси-группировок по всему региону и конвертируя результаты этой борьбы в дальнейшее расширение своего влияния в регионе построенного на использовании шиитского коридора Тегеран-Бейрут и Оси Сопротивления.

10. 10. В ходе саммита G20 демонстрировалось некое подобие деэскалации между США и КНР. Стоит ли воспринимать подобные жесты всерьёз и готов ли Китай "сдать" свои отношения с Россией в угоду снижению напряженности между Пекином и Вашингтоном?

Никакой реальной деэсклации между США и Китаем нет. Стороны уверенно двигаются по пути дальнейшей эскалации, причем США выступают локомотивом этой эскалации, форсируя кризис вокруг Тайваня, чтобы спровоцировать его прежде, чем Китай будет полностью готов установить контроль над островом. Китаю выгодно оттянуть начало кризиса. США наоборот выгодно ускорить его, отсюда и провокации с поездками на Тайвань, спешное усиление военного потенциала Тайваня и сколачивание антикитайской коалиции сателлитов США на Дальнем Востоке. Для Китая уже не стоит выбор размена отношений с Россией на "перемирие" с США. Китай прекрасно понимает, что идет к столкновению с гегемоном и его сателлитами и готовится именно к нему. Россия для Китая в этой партии является ценным союзником/попутчиком на пути к будущему многополярному мироустройству, где Китай будет являться одним из мировых центров силы.

https://t.me/boris_rozhin/71097 - цинк

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 23 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2446213@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Донецком направлении подразделения российских войск продолжали наступательные действия. За сутки на данном направлении уничтожено более 60 украинских военнослужащих и пять боевых бронированных машин ВСУ.
> 
> На Южно-Донецком направлении огнем артиллерии и решительными действиями российских войск отражена атака ВСУ силами до ротной тактической группы в направлении населенного пункта Павловка.
> 
> Кроме того, в результате упреждающего огневого налета нанесено поражение выдвигавшимся из населенного пункта Угледар резервам противника.
> 
> В районе населенного пункта Новодаровка Запорожской области уничтожена диверсионно-разведывательная группа ВСУ.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

*• Быть воином – жить вечно! •*

Кадры, которые сняты противником, на них видно, что раненый на Бахмутском направлении Командир группы ЧВК «Вагнер» с позывным «Чердаш», пытается лёжа уйти из жизни пустив себе пулю в сердце, чтобы не быть захваченным в плен нацистами.
Неизвестно, удалось ли ему это сделать, так как видео обрезано, но на кадрах видно, что правая рука и левая нога у «музыканта» перебиты и ему физически сложно это выполнить.
В виду отсутствия кадров, как по нему ещё живому скидывают подвесные заряды с квадрокоптера, можно предположить, что уйти из жизни самому ему всё-таки удалось. После этого его добивает противник с воздуха.

*СЛАВА РУССКОМУ СОЛДАТУ!*

Вагнер в Telegram - https://t.me/c/1799108724/325

https://vk.com/wall-118104170_346687...7la55681210270

https://www.9111.ru/questions/7777777772057853/

https://donbasstoday.ru/soldat-vagne...-bespilotnika/

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 24 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2446369@egNews



> 23 ноября российскими Вооруженными Силами нанесен массированный удар высокоточным оружием большой дальности воздушного, морского и наземного базирования по системе военного управления Украины и связанным с ней объектам энергетики.
> 
> Цель удара достигнута. Все назначенные объекты поражены.
> 
> В результате удара нарушена переброска железнодорожным транспортом резервов ВСУ, иностранных вооружений, военной техники и боеприпасов в районы боевых действий.
> 
> Подчеркнем, что ни одного удара по целям в черте города Киев не наносилось.
> 
> Все объявленные киевским режимом разрушения в городе стали следствием падения ракет иностранных и украинских средств противовоздушной обороны, размещенных в жилых кварталах украинской столицы.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

*Пригожин сообщил, что в ЧВК "Вагнер" есть батальон иностранцев, которым командует отставной генерал армии США.*

«Я уже комментировал, что бойцов иностранного происхождения достаточное количество, в том числе в ответе (https://t.me/Prigozhin_hat/1879) на запрос чешского телеграм-канала neČT24 я упоминал про легендарный «Чешский батальон имени Швейка». Граждан же Финляндии в составе ЧВК «Вагнер» не очень много, порядка 20 человек. Но по понятным причинам я не могу давать точную информацию о них. Как правило, это высококлассные специалисты, очень идейные и мотивированные. У меня о финнах на поле боя сложилось очень хорошее мнение. Воюют они в британском батальоне (в составе ЧВК «Вагнер»), командиром которой является гражданин США, бывший генерал морской пехоты» (с) Пригожин

ПС: Ранее проходила инфа про интернациональную помощь в борьбе с нацизмом на стороне России. Теперь о ней спросила чешская пресса и получила прямой официальный ответ от Пригожина. На закрытых Телеграмканалах Пригожина и ЧВК Вагнер была ранее инфа об этом. В частности, речь шла о приличном составе граждан Польши в составе "оркестра", и более того - Германии и Прибалтики.

..................



Вчера кстати активно распространялось интересное фото, где во время встречи Путина с Бушем-младшим в 2002-м году, засветился Пригожин, подливаший Бушу-младшему спиртное. Путин с тех пор с женой развелся, жена Буша-младшего умерла, Путин до сих пор президент, Буш на пенсии, а Пригожин нынче возглавляет одну из крупнейших ЧВК в мире, которая по своим возможностям примерно сопоставима c Blackwater, которая доминировала на этом рынке в период, когда была сделана эта фотография.

--

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 27 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2446711@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> В районе населенного пункта Часов Яр Донецкой Народной Республики в результате удара высокоточным оружием ВКС России по пунктам временной дислокации боевиков так называемого «иностранного легиона» уничтожено до 100 иностранных наемников и шесть единиц бронетехники.
> 
> На Купянском направлении огнем артиллерии по районам сосредоточения живой силы ВСУ предотвращена атака противника в направлении населенного пункта Новоселовское Луганской Народной Республики. Уничтожено до 30 украинских военнослужащих и два пикапа.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении нанесением упреждающего огневого поражения в районах населенных пунктов Стельмаховка и Площанка Луганской Народной Республики сорваны попытки ВСУ атаковать силами двух ротных тактических групп в направлении населенных пунктов Коломыйчиха и Площанка Луганской Народной Республики. Также противник предпринимал безуспешные попытки оборудовать опорные пункты и закрепиться в районах населенных пунктов Площанка и Червонопоповка.
> 
> В результате огня артиллерии подразделения ВСУ были рассеяны и отброшены на исходные позиции. Потери ВСУ на данном направлении составили более 50 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными. Уничтожено три боевые бронированные машины и четыре единицы специальной автомобильной техники.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

*В США заявили, что Россия может уничтожить Украину за день*
- https://ria.ru/20221127/ukraina-1834...=rian_partners

Экс-сотрудник Белого дома Робертс: Россия уничтожит Украину за день без ядерного оружия.
Удары по инфраструктуре Украины показали, что Россия может уничтожить страну за короткий срок, написал на своем сайте бывший сотрудник Белого дома при администрации Рональда Рейгана Пол Крейг Робертс.

*По его словам, Москва проявляет сдержанность по отношению к соседней стране из-за исторической общности.*
*"Украина и ее население веками были частью России, существует много смешанных браков. <…> Кремль не хочет, чтобы у его границ оказались руины обедневшей страны", — заявил Робертс.*

Экс-работник Белого добавил, что западные СМИ создали картину "поражения" России, из-за чего у многих жителей США и Европы сложилось ложное представление о ситуации.
Удары по украинской инфраструктуре ВС России начали наносить 10 октября — через два дня после теракта на Крымском мосту, за которым, по оценке российских властей, стоят украинские спецслужбы. Удары наносятся по объектам энергетики, оборонной промышленности, военного управления и связи.
С тех пор воздушная тревога в украинских регионах объявляется каждый день, иногда по всей стране. Пянадцатого ноября премьер Украины Денис Шмыгаль заявил, что почти половина энергетической системы страны выведена из строя.

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 28 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2446835@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> В результате удара высокоточным оружием ВКС России по сосредоточению живой силы и военной техники 17-й танковой бригады ВСУ в районе станции Моисеевка Днепропетровской области во время погрузки на железнодорожный транспорт уничтожено восемь единиц бронетехники и пять автомобилей. Кроме того, уничтожено более 100 украинских военнослужащих.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник силами двух ротных тактических групп предпринял попытку атаковать российские позиции в направлении населенного пункта Куземовка Луганской Народной Республики. В результате нанесенного огневого поражения атаки отражены, подразделения ВСУ отброшены на исходные позиции в районе населенного пункта Берестовое Харьковской области. Уничтожено более 50 украинских военнослужащих, один танк, два бронетранспортера и пикап.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении в районе Серебрянского лесничества Луганской Народной Республики огнем российской артиллерии нанесено поражение двум ротным тактическим группам ВСУ, выдвигавшимся для наступления в направлении населенного пункта Червоная Диброва. В результате огневого поражения подразделения противника были рассеяны. Уничтожено более 30 украинских военнослужащих, два бронеавтомобиля и три пикапа.
> 
> На Артемовском направлении противник силами четырех ротных тактических групп ВСУ пытался контратаковать в направлении населенных пунктов Белогоровка, Бахмутское, Яковлевка и Иванград Донецкой Народной Республики, чтобы остановить наступление российских войск. Нанесением комплексного огневого поражения подразделения ВСУ были остановлены и рассеяны. Уничтожено до 80 украинских военнослужащих, один танк, три боевые бронированные машины, два пикапа и автомобиль.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 29 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2446944@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении в районе населенного пункта Ивановка Харьковской области противник силами одной ротной тактической группы ВСУ безуспешно пытался атаковать российские войска. В результате нанесенного огневого поражения подразделение ВСУ отброшено на исходные позиции. Уничтожено более 30 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые бронированные машины и два пикапа.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении российскими подразделениями пресечена попытка выдвижения ротной тактической группы ВСУ для атаки в направлении населенного пункта Червонопоповка Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
> Огнем артиллерии, ударами штурмовой и армейской авиации в исходном районе уничтожено более 40 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые машины пехоты и четыре автомобиля.
> 
> На Донецком направлении российские войска продолжают наступательные действия. За сутки на данном направлении уничтожено более 100 украинских военнослужащих, один танк, пять боевых бронированных машин и пять автомобилей.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 30 ноября 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2447041@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Донецком направлении в результате наступательных действий российских войск полностью освобождены населенные пункты Белогоровка и Перше Травня Донецкой Народной Республики. Уничтожено до 50 украинских военнослужащих, четыре боевые бронированные машины, три самоходные артиллерийские установки и шесть автомобилей.
> 
> На Купянском направлении противник силами механизированной и танковой ротных тактических групп пытался атаковать позиции российских войск в районе населенного пункта Новоселовское Луганской Народной Республики. В результате огневого поражения подразделения ВСУ отброшены на исходные позиции. Уничтожено до 50 украинских военнослужащих, десять танков, боевая машина пехоты, два бронетранспортера, самоходная артиллерийская установка и автомобиль.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении три ротных тактических группы ВСУ, усиленные танками, безуспешно пытались атаковать позиции российских войск в направлении населенных пунктов Площанка, Червонопоповка и Житловка Луганской Народной Республики. Огнем артиллерии, ударами армейской авиации и решительными действиями российских войск противнику нанесено поражение. Подразделения ВСУ отброшены на исходные позиции. В результате комплексного огневого поражения потери противника на данном направлении составили более 40 украинских военнослужащих, один танк, четыре боевые машины пехоты и один автомобиль с боеприпасами.
> 
> На Южно-Донецком направлении ВСУ в течение суток силами трех ротных тактических групп пытались контратаковать позиции российских войск в районах населенных пунктов Новомихайловка, Новодонецкое и Новоселка Донецкой Народной Республики. В результате огневого поражения и активных действий российских подразделений контратаки были отражены. Противник отброшен на исходные позиции. Уничтожено более 50 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые машины пехоты, два бронетранспортера, МТ-ЛБ, бронеавтомобиль и четыре автомобиля.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 1 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2447195@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Донецком направлении в результате наступательных действий российских войск полностью освобожден населенный пункт Андреевка Донецкой Народной Республики. Уничтожено более 40 украинских военнослужащих, два танка и пять боевых бронированных машин.
> 
> На Купянском направлении упреждающим огнем артиллерии, тяжелых огнеметных систем, ударами армейской авиации сорвана попытка противника атаковать в направлении населенного пункта Куземовка Луганской Народной Республики. Уничтожено более 60 украинских военнослужащих, шесть танков, пять боевых бронированных машин и четыре бронеавтомобиля.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении нанесено огневое поражение ротной тактической группе ВСУ в районе населенного пункта Стельмаховка Луганской Народной Республики. Кроме того, огнем артиллерии и ударами армейской авиации сорвана попытка противника атаковать в направлении населенного пункта Червонопоповка Луганской Народной Республики. Потери противника за сутки на данном направлении составили до 20 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными, один танк и четыре боевые бронированные машины.
> 
> На Южно-Донецком направлении подразделения ВСУ безуспешно пытались контратаковать позиции российских войск в районах населенных пунктов Новомихайловка и Владимировка Донецкой Народной Республики. В результате огневого поражения и активных действий российских подразделений все контратаки были отражены. Противник отброшен на исходные позиции. Уничтожено до 30 украинских военнослужащих, четыре боевые машины пехоты и три пикапа.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 5 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2447595@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении нанесено огневое поражение по месту дислокации ротной тактической группы ВСУ в районе населенного пункта Табаевка Харьковской области. Уничтожено 65 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые машины пехоты и два пикапа.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении решительными действиями российских войск сорвана попытка двух ротных тактических групп ВСУ атаковать в направлении населенных пунктов Червонопоповка и Житловка Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
> Кроме того, в районе населенного пункта Райгородка Луганской Народной Республики уничтожены две украинские диверсионно-разведывательные группы.
> 
> Потери противника за сутки на данном направлении составили более 60 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными, три боевые машины пехоты, бронеавтомобиль и четыре пикапа.
> ...

----------


## Red307

По телевизору день и ночь разные эксперты рассказывают что в Артёмовске (Бахмуте) идёт какая-то бойня типа Ржева. Нацистов косят пачками, они только успевают новых подвозить. Типа, решается ход СВО.
А в сводках МО РФ в декабре вообще нет упоминаний. 
Да и в ноябре не густо.

----------


## Let_nab

> По телевизору день и ночь разные эксперты рассказывают что в Артёмовске (Бахмуте) идёт какая-то бойня типа Ржева. Нацистов косят пачками, они только успевают новых подвозить. Типа, решается ход СВО.
> А в сводках МО РФ в декабре вообще нет упоминаний. 
> Да и в ноябре не густо.


Ты прям так уверенно кропаешь, будто из под Бахмута из окопа пишешь на сапоге своего убитого побратима с нашивками СС и черепом от Мертвой головы!

----------


## Red307

> Ты прям так уверенно кропаешь, будто из под Бахмута из окопа пишешь на сапоге своего убитого побратима с нашивками СС и черепом от Мертвой головы!


Ты невнимательно читаешь. Я написал то, что говорят по телевизору и пишут в сводках МО. При чем здесь окопы?

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 6 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2447723@egNews



> 5 декабря российскими войсками нанесен массированный удар высокоточным оружием большой дальности воздушного и морского базирования по системе военного управления, объектам оборонного комплекса и связанным с ними объектами энергетики Украины. Цель удара достигнута. Все назначенные объекты поражены.
> 
> В результате удара прекращен выпуск и ремонт украинского вооружения на предприятиях оборонно-промышленного комплекса, нарушены железнодорожные перевозки военной техники для ВСУ, в том числе иностранного производства. Затруднена переброска резервов в районы боевых действий. Подчеркнем, что ракетных ударов по городу Киеву не наносилось.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении российские войска вели наступательные действия, в результате которых заняли выгодные рубежи и новые позиции. В результате огня артиллерии, ударов штурмовой и армейской авиации уничтожено более 80 украинских военнослужащих, два танка, три боевые бронированные машины и два пикапа.
> 
> На Купянском направлении упреждающим огнем артиллерии по району сосредоточения живой силы ВСУ предотвращена попытка противника атаковать в направлении населенного пункта Куземовка Луганской Народной Республики. Уничтожено до 65 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые машины пехоты и один пикап.
> 
> На Донецком направлении успешно продолжаются наступательные действия российских войск. Попытки ВСУ контратаковать российские подразделения в районах населенных пунктов Спорное, Курдюмовка и Марьинка Донецкой Народной Республики были отражены. За сутки уничтожено более 60 украинских военнослужащих и пять боевых бронированных машин.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 7 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2447841@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> По подтвержденной информации, в результате удара высокоточным оружием наземного базирования по складу ракетно-артиллерийского вооружения в одном из цехов металлургического комбината ArcelorMittal в городе Кривой Рог уничтожено более 70 ракет реактивной системы залпового огня HIMARS, две пусковые установки РСЗО MLRS. Еще четыре установки данного типа получили критические повреждения.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении российские войска продолжают вести наступательные действия, в ходе которых заняли более выгодные рубежи и позиции. Огнем российской артиллерии, ударами штурмовой и армейской авиации за сутки уничтожено более 130 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые машины пехоты и автомобиль.
> 
> На Купянском направлении упреждающим огнем артиллерии, ударами авиации и тяжелых огнеметных систем по скоплениям живой силы и техники ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Ольшана, Кисловка, Берестовое Харьковской области и Новоселовское Луганской Народной Республики пресечены попытки противника атаковать позиции российских войск. Уничтожено до 70 украинских военнослужащих, боевая машина пехоты, МТ-ЛБ, две самоходные артиллерийские установки 2С-1 «Гвоздика» и три автомобиля.
> 
> На Донецком направлении сорваны попытки ВСУ контратаковать в районах населенных пунктов Перше Травня, Курдюмовка, Клещеевка и Майорск Донецкой Народной Республики. За сутки на данном направлении уничтожено более 40 украинских военнослужащих, три боевые бронированные машины и пикап.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

*Польско-русская война: по факту она уже идет*

На самом деле последние видео с Артемовского фронта, где украинские военные открыто говорят о том, что поляки воюют на своей штатной технике Войска Польского (САУ "Краб")  и в составе своих собственных подразделений, вопрос идет ли скрытая война Польши и России на территории Украины уже не стоит.

Идет и довольно интенсивно. Не случайно в Польше уже почти каждый день хоронят с воинскими почестями (но без привлечения лишнего внимания) то одного, то сразу несколько "добровольцев". Причем, цифра 1200 погибших на Украине поляков, на которой настаивают российские власти, не кажется на этом фоне такой уж фантастической. Может не 1200, но это уже сотни.

И именно по этой причине обычные поляки начали опасаться повесток (ровно также как и жители Украины):

https://t.me/drugoeeto/5724

И имеют на это право. Потому, что одно дело ненавидеть русских у себя в Варшаве, и совсем другое где-то под Киевом в Окопе, когда по этому самому окопу работает русская артиллерия и авиация.

На первых страницах польских газет сегодня - сообщение о гибели 41-летнего польского боевика Януша Шереметы. Причем в статье говорится о том, что вместе с ним погиб и еще один польский вояка. Ехали русских пострелять, но что-то пошло не так. Если дело пойдет так дальше, скоро польские СМИ будут забиты некрологами
Для иллюстрации к появлявшемуся на днях видео из украинских окопов, где солдаты ВСУ жаловались на "пшеков", которые приезжали к ним на позиции на САУ "Краб", отрабатывали в нашу сторону и сваливали, после чего прилетало по ВСУшникам.

Вот такое интересное сообщение пришло утром от моего старинного приятеля из украинского города "N":

_"Влад, привет!
Думаю тебе будет интересно. У нас тут на нашем пограничном переходе состоялась передача шести тел погибших поляков. Их перевозки забрали тела из какого-то армейского морга и оформлялись у нас на пересечение "ленточки". Так вот, все поляки по документам оказались действующими военнослужащими Польши и сопровождали их тоже военные. Из разговора их (как ты понимаешь, польский тут у нас второй государственный)) я понял что пятеро — это экипаж польского "Краба", а один откуда-то из их "спецуры". Они уточнялись, кого в какую часть доставлять и сверяли документы. "Спец" был офицер, в звании хорунжего. Что-то типа нашего прапора. А в экипаже главным был старший сержант. Морды у сопровождающих были каменные, с нашими общались через губу, как с быдлом и было видно, что, никакой братской любви они к нам не испытывают.
Мне мой приятель с таможни сказал, что в последнее время такие "передачи" стали регулярными. Но тут уже с его слов. Я пишу о том, чему был сам свидетелем. Теперь понимаешь, с кем вы реально воюете? "Спецура" "пшековская", экипажи на польских САУ "пшековские"..._

https://t.me/ramzayiegokomanda/1201

*ИМХО: Мне нравится обложка польского СМИ. Погибший польский патриот-богатырь на том же уровне, что и сиськи-письки польских шлюх...*

----------


## Red307

Какие там "под Киевом" окопы, по которым работает русская артиллерия и авиация? Ты знаешь чего-то, чего не знаем мы?

----------


## Let_nab

> Ты невнимательно читаешь. Я написал то, что говорят по телевизору и пишут в сводках МО. При чем здесь окопы?


А не обязательно напрягать внимание, чтобы не заметить чью-то уверенность, будто непосредственно из окопа, а не на диване из телека.

----------


## Let_nab

> Какие там "под Киевом" окопы, по которым работает русская артиллерия и авиация? Ты знаешь чего-то, чего не знаем мы?


Русская артиллерия и авиация не работает по всей территории Украины или как? Ты знаешь чего-то, чего не знаем мы?

----------


## Red307

> Русская артиллерия и авиация не работает по всей территории Украины или как? Ты знаешь чего-то, чего не знаем мы?


"Вы" это кто? Николай второй?
Думаю все понимают, что "русская артиллерия" артиллерия никак не может работать "по всей территории", тактическая авиация вряд ли далеко залетает за ЛБС, а стратегическая если и наносит удары, то уж никак не по окопам. Наверное ты один, кто воюет с окопами под Киевом.))

----------


## Let_nab

> "Вы" это кто? Николай второй?
> Думаю все понимают, что "русская артиллерия" артиллерия никак не может работать "по всей территории", тактическая авиация вряд ли далеко залетает за ЛБС, а стратегическая если и наносит удары, то уж никак не по окопам. Наверное ты один, кто воюет с окопами под Киевом.))


А "ты" это кто? Наполеон? 
Ты ещё думаешь? Дело в том, что думать это не одно и тоже с какать? Не ты один, но и есть полные ебланы которые не знают, что "артиллерия" - это артиллерийские орудия и ракетные комплексы (тактические и залпового огня)! 
Ну, по поводу окопов, то понятно, что ты не в окопе. Про окоп и сапог твоего убитого побратима для художественного образа было написано. Ты где-то в тёплой норе засел и кропаешь заказ, типа в приболтии или у пшеков. Тебя в окоп - это всё равно что в окоп резиновую надувную бабу притащить...

----------


## Red307

> А "ты" это кто? Наполеон? 
> Ты ещё думаешь? Дело в том, что думать это не одно и тоже с какать? Не ты один, но и есть полные ебланы которые не знают, что "артиллерия" - это артиллерийские орудия и ракетные комплексы (тактические и залпового огня)! 
> Ну, по поводу окопов, то понятно, что ты не в окопе. Про окоп и сапог твоего убитого побратима для художественного образа было написано. Ты где-то в тёплой норе засел и кропаешь заказ, типа в приболтии или у пшеков. Тебя в окоп - это всё равно что в окоп резиновую надувную бабу притащить...


Люди на букву Е над тобой смеются. "Артиллерии" в нынешнем составе сухопутных войск РФ не существует. Есть "Ракетные войска и артиллерия".

https://structure.mil.ru/structure/f...cture/rvia.htm

ОТРК стоят на вооружении ракетных бригад. Не "артиллерийских", не "реактивных артиллерийских", а "ракетных".

Поэтому, когда ты тут надуваешь щеки про какую-то "русскую артиллерию" (очевидно вспомнил молодость и войну 1812-го года :Biggrin: ) то хрен тебя поймешь, чего ты тут несешь.

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 8 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2447933@egNews

----------


## Let_nab

Знакомьтесь: украинский лётчик-истребитель Вадим Ворошилов с позывным, «Karaya», который он заимствовал у асса Люфтваффе, разбил свой МиГ-29 из-за... потери ориентировки.

На Украине подбит лётчик ВСУ Вадим Ворошилов. У себя на родине он больше известен по позывному Karaya. Такое же прозвище было у аса Люфтваффе Эриха Хартманна, которого лично награждал Гитлер.  Это не просто совпадение — лётчик и не скрывает, кем вдохновляется.

Указом Владимира Зеленского награжден за это званием «Героя Украины». Хотя, в других источниках пишут, что его сбили наши. Не суть. Главное, что Вадим планомерно уничтожает воздушный флот Украины, за что ему отдельное спасибо.

Свой первый МиГ он убил всего пару месяцев назад об горшок с Геранью. На днях убил второй. Дайте ему ещё один, срочно! Немного не хватает на российский орден! Истребителю истребителей, "воздушному штирлицу поневоле" Вадиму Ворошилову зачтём это в качестве смягчающего обстоятельства!

@polk105
-- https://news-kiev.ru/incident/2022/12/08/75413.html

https://dzen.ru/video/watch/6390b65b...ment-request=1

----------


## Let_nab

> Люди на букву Е над тобой смеются. "Артиллерии" в нынешнем составе сухопутных войск РФ не существует. Есть "Ракетные войска и артиллерия".
> 
> https://structure.mil.ru/structure/f...cture/rvia.htm
> 
> ОТРК стоят на вооружении ракетных бригад. Не "артиллерийских", не "реактивных артиллерийских", а "ракетных".
> 
> Поэтому, когда ты тут надуваешь щеки про какую-то "русскую артиллерию" (очевидно вспомнил молодость и войну 1812-го года) то хрен тебя поймешь, чего ты тут несешь.


Ржу с тебя! 
Речь шла про состав сухопутных войск России!? Нет. Или ты там сам с собой уже разговариваешь? Может тебе срочная мед помощь требуется? Ты не стесняйся и вызови, а то так до летального дойдёт. 

Русская артиллерия как была в 1812 году так и в русской армии по сей день и осталась, и совершенствовалась до ракетной, реактивной, огнемётной и т.д... Если начал о составе, то вот тебе лови и не надорвись!
Для безмозглых отдельно могу привести пример наименования одного из российских артиллерийских подразделений:
- *79-я гвардейская реактивная артиллерийская Новозыбковская Краснознамённая, орденов Суворова и Александра Невского бригада, в/ч 53956 (г. Тверь)*
- https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/79-%D1...B0%D0%B4%D0%B0

"Реактивная", а не "ракетная" как ты пукнул в лужу... 

Пиши ещё! Я тебя опять умою!

----------


## Let_nab

Удивительные удивления на тему того, что было очевидно еще во время подписания Минска-1 и Минска-2. Спустя 8 лет наступает время "удивительных открытий". Запад изначально вел дело к войне и война так или иначе началась, хотела того Россия или не хотела. Меркель, как руководитель одного из сателлитов США, просто выполняла работу "хорошего полицейского" по разводу Кремля на минский курс и его затягивание, покуда Украину колонизировали и готовили к роли тарана против России.

https://t.me/surf_noise1/21261



*Лукашенко назвал заявление Меркель о Минском соглашении мерзким*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/542259...partner_id=705

Президент Белоруссии Александр Лукашенко заявил, что не верит заявлениям экс-канцлера ФРГ Ангелы Меркель о том, что западные страны на переговорах «нормандской четверки» в Минске в феврале 2015 года по урегулированию конфликта в Донбассе хотели обманом выиграть время для усиления украинской армии, он подчеркнул, что тогда они были настроены серьезно.

«Я Владимиру Владимировичу (президенту России Путину — ред.) свою точку зрения насчет этого высказал. Если бы это было так, как она говорит, это отвратительно. Но это не так. То, как это есть на самом деле, не просто отвратительно, это мерзко. Я этого не ожидал, и президент России сказал, что не ожидал, — такого выпада от Ангелы Меркель. Она поступила мелко, мерзко, она хочет быть в тренде», — сказал Лукашенко в интервью Павлу Зарубину для программы «Москва. Кремль. Путин» телеканала Россия-24.

По его словам, минские соглашения по Донбассу и позиция Меркель, как и других, в том числе бывшего президента Украины Петра Порошенко, «тогда были очень серьезны».

После минских заседаний, весь мир говорил о том, что наконец-то сделали шаг и подписали соглашения, прекратилась война, перестали гибнуть люди. Все это позитивно оценивали.

Белорусский лидер выразил недоумение, как можно «сегодня на том фоне говорить, что они с Порошенко, Олландом (Франсуа Олланд, бывший президент Франции — ред.), которого она за руку водила на моих глазах, — они якобы провели тайную операцию, обманули всех, прежде всего Россию и Путина, и всех в мире, дали паузу, возможность армию украинскую подготовить к этой войне».

Президент Белоруссии поставил под сомнение, что «это было так».

Это было бы слишком просто — обманули, подготовились к войне и воюют.

Лукашенко заметил, что даже если бы это было так, как сейчас это стараются преподнести, то зачем тогда «выть и стенать» сейчас, что «идет война»?

----------


## Red307

> Ржу с тебя! 
> Речь шла про состав сухопутных войск России!? Нет. Или ты там сам с собой уже разговариваешь? Может тебе срочная мед помощь требуется? Ты не стесняйся и вызови, а то так до летального дойдёт. 
> 
> Русская артиллерия как была в 1812 году так и в русской армии по сей день и осталась, и совершенствовалась до ракетной, реактивной, огнемётной и т.д... Если начал о составе, то вот тебе лови и не надорвись!
> Для безмозглых отдельно могу привести пример наименования одного из российских артиллерийских подразделений:
> - *79-я гвардейская реактивная артиллерийская Новозыбковская Краснознамённая, орденов Суворова и Александра Невского бригада, в/ч 53956 (г. Тверь)*
> - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/79-%D1...B0%D0%B4%D0%B0
> 
> "Реактивная", а не "ракетная" как ты пукнул в лужу... 
> ...


Какой ты смешной дед. Опять ты не читаешь, чего тебе пишут.
Твоя 79я бригада имеет на вооружении (по твоей же ссылке). "три дивизиона РСЗО 9К58". 
Смерчи, это не ОТРК. 
Я тебе писал выше, что ОТРК Искандер стоят на вооружении Ракетных бригад.
Если ты не отличаешь РСЗО Смерч от ОТРК Искандер иди выпей таблетку что ли..

Понятно, что ты облажался. Теперь как вша на гребешке крутишься. :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

*Немецкая отсрочка*

_«Минское соглашение 2014 года было попыткой дать Украине время. Она также использовала это время, чтобы стать сильнее, как можно видеть сегодня. Украина 2014 —2015 годов — это не современная Украина. Как мы могли наблюдать в ходе боёв в районе Дебальцево в 2015 году, Путин мог бы тогда легко победить. И я очень сомневаюсь, что в то время страны НАТО смогли бы сделать столько же, сколько они делают сейчас для помощи Украине»_ - экс-канцлер Германии Ангела Меркель в интервью (https://www.zeit.de/2022/51/angela-m...omplettansicht) Die Zeit.

Дезавуированные откровения Меркель подводят черту откровенно бесперспективному заигрыванию с немецкими демохристианами (как и соцдемами) в условиях цугванга для российской политики рубежа тысячелетий. Если рассуждать глубже – то и бесперспективности участия в капкане «Париж – Берлин – Москва», столь бережно расставленном опытным охотником Анри де Гроссувром, младшим сыном консильери Миттерана (https://t.me/thehegemonist/1956) Франсуа де Гроссувра.

Меркель не только способная преемница Коля, но и достойная продолжательница дела Аденауэра (какой замечательный экспрессионистский уродец вышел за спиной Ангелы на фото – постарался Оскар Кокошка). Но не в качестве лидера немецких демохристиан, а как публичная фигура атлантического сообщества.

Дело каждого, конечно, но в покер на интерес играют явно чаще, чем в шахматы. И там, помимо интереса, есть воля случая и понятие карточного долга.

https://t.me/thehegemonist - цинк

Собственно, данное признание Меркель фактически подводит черту под многолетними попытками заигрывать с Германией, которым пробавлялась российская внешняя политика позднего СССР и РФ. С иллюзиями на тему "русско-немецкой дружбы" покончено и снова эти иллюзии дорого обошлись стране. Единственное, что может слегка подсластить пилюлю, Германия тоже дорого за это заплатит, но если Россия платит за глупость и доверчивость, то Германия платит за свой вассалитет. Если РФ сейчас движется через ухабы к укреплению собственного суверенитета, то Германия движения строго в обратном направлении, в сторону усиления зависимости от США.

.......



*Путин заявил, что разочарован высказыванием Меркель о Минских соглашениях*

- https://russian.rt.com/world/news/10...e-soglasheniya

Российский президент Владимир Путин заявил, что разочарован высказыванием экс-канцлера Германии Ангелы Меркель о Минских соглашениях.
«Честно говоря, для меня это было абсолютно неожиданным. Это разочаровывает», — сказал Путин на пресс-конференции.

По его словам, он не ожидал это услышать от бывшего канцлера Германии, поскольку всегда исходил из того, что руководство ФРГ ведёт себя в отношениях с Россией искренне.

«Да, оно на стороне Украины находилось, поддерживало Украину, но мне всё-таки казалось, что руководство ФРГ всегда искренне стремилось к урегулированию на принципах, которые были достигнуты в том числе в рамках Минского процесса», — заявил российский лидер. 

Путин добавил, что такое высказывание Меркель говорит о том, что Россия правильно сделала, начав спецоперацию, потому что Минские соглашения никто не собирался исполнять.

Ранее Меркель назвала Минские соглашения попыткой дать Украине время, чтобы она «стала сильнее». Она отметила, что сегодняшняя Украина в военном отношении — «это уже не то, что было в 2014—2015 годы».

Президент Белоруссии Александр Лукашенко выразил мнение, что Меркель поступила «мелко и мерзко», сделав «выпад» в отношении Минских соглашений - https://russian.rt.com/world/news/10...l-minsk-merzko

.....

*Вучич: слова Меркель о минских соглашениях меняют отношение к происходившему на Украине*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/542411...partner_id=705

Заявление экс-канцлера ФРГ Ангелы Меркель по минским соглашениям является историческим и меняет отношение к тому, что происходило на Украине с 2014 года. Об этом в субботу заявил президент Сербии Александар Вучич в обращении нации.
«Мы все присутствовали при исторически важном заявлении [экс-канцлера ФРГ] Ангелы Меркель, я удивлен. <…> Для меня эта идея практически невероятна, но она подтверждена тем, что сказал [экс-президент Украины] Петр Порошенко, что они никогда не собирались исполнять минские соглашения, это представляет ситуацию в абсолютно новом свете. Это не меняет того, кто на кого напал, но меняет отношение к тому, что происходило с 2014 года [на Украине]», — заявил Вучич, добавив, что это серьезно влияет на позицию Сербии по Косову.
«Это вам говорит о позиции Сербии и их [Запада] злых намерениях. Это заявление Меркель кардинально меняет ситуацию, во всех смыслах, прежде всего в политическом, и для меня это ясный сигнал, кому нельзя верить. Здесь встает вопрос, сколько мы, такие маленькие, сможем выстоять, если они посмели так играть с кем-то, кто намного мощнее нас, обманывать и лгать Российской Федерации, чтобы использовать время, вооружиться и готовить большое поражение для России», — подчеркнул сербский лидер. «Это для меня многое меняет, но нельзя полностью сопоставить нашу ситуацию с их ситуацией, это для нас наука», — подчеркнул он.
........

*Володин: после слов Меркель ФРГ и Франция должны выплатить компенсации жителям Донбасса*
- https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/news/...taq9m933868022

Председатель Госдумы Вячеслав Володин заявил в своем Telegram-канале, что Германия и Франция должны выплатить компенсации жителям Донбасса. Так он прокомментировал слова экс-канцлера ФРГ Ангелы Меркель о неисполнении Минских соглашений.

Как считает спикер, нынешняя ситуация на Украине является следствием «лживой политики» Франции и Германии, которые выступили гарантами выполнения этих соглашений.

Он напомнил, что в 2014 году главы МИД этих стран подписали «согласительный документ» между Киевом и оппозицией, а после этого Берлин и Париж участвовали в заключении Минских соглашений, но это ни к чему не привело.

По его словам, заранее спланированное неисполнение обязательств международного соглашения является преступлением.

После «признания» Меркель Германия и Франция несут моральную и материальную ответственность за происходящее на Украине, уверен председатель Госдумы.

----------


## Let_nab

> Какой ты смешной дед. Опять ты не читаешь, чего тебе пишут.
> Твоя 79я бригада имеет на вооружении (по твоей же ссылке). "три дивизиона РСЗО 9К58". 
> Смерчи, это не ОТРК. 
> Я тебе писал выше, что ОТРК Искандер стоят на вооружении Ракетных бригад.
> Если ты не отличаешь РСЗО Смерч от ОТРК Искандер иди выпей таблетку что ли..
> 
> Понятно, что ты облажался. Теперь как вша на гребешке крутишься.


Сынок, какой же ты смешной! 
Какие ОТРК и какие РСЗО - ты ведь про русскую артиллерию 1812 года пишешь!? 
Вот и как обычно, когда тебя очередной умыли и нахлабучили - ты так ухахатно и беспомощно, но упорото пытаешься выкручиваешься! Это как вот вонючий навозный жук, беспомощный и упоротый, которого на спинку перевернули и ссут на него, а он захлёбывается мочой, но всё равно злобно шипит и лапками так быстро-быстро перебирает пытаясь перевернуться, однако ничего сделать не может и поэтому остаётся ему только обтекать...

----------


## Red307

> когда тебя очередной умыли и нахлабучили


"Как обычно" ты запутался в потоке своих мыслей :Rolleyes:

----------


## Let_nab

*В каком состоянии энергетическая система Украины спустя 2 месяцев систематических ударов — разбор Рыбаря*

10 октября ВС РФ нанесли первый массированный удар по объектам энергетической инфраструктуры Украины. Команда Рыбаря объясняет, в каком состоянии энергосистема Украины находится спустя два месяца ударов.
Куда били?

В конце ноября сработал накопительный эффект. Ограниченные удары в отдельных регионах начали приводить к отключениям по всей стране.

Основной целью была выбрана распределительная сеть, а не объекты генерации. На подстанциях выводились из строя трехфазные автотрансформаторы 330/110 кВ  и однофазные автотрансформаторы 750/330 кВ.

Попутно поражались высоковольтные выключатели, линейные разъединители, трансформаторы тока и напряжения.

В отдельных редких случаях наносились удары по общеподстанционным постам управления (ОПУ) и тепловым электростанциям.
Огневое поражение действительно было системным?

Несмотря на кажущуюся странность, удары можно условно разделить на пять логически взаимосвязанных этапов:

1 этап: удары по узловым высоковольтным подстанциям.
Возможность проанализировать последствия для всей системы и затраченное время для восстановления.

2 этап: удары по подстанциям в крупных городах и зданию «Укрэнерго» для ограничения диспетчерского управления.
Временные трудности и ввод графиков веерных отключений.

3 этап: изоляция трёх оставшихся АЭС от энергосистемы страны.
Аварийно остановлены Хмельницкая АЭС и один энергоблок Ровенской АЭС. Центр и запад остались без электроснабжения. Ужесточены графики отключений.

4 этап:  удары по ОРУ крупных электростанций и самим электростанциям, повторные удары по узловым подстанциям.
Временный коллапс энергосистемы, острый дефицит генерации электроэнергии. Импорт электроэнергию из Польши и Румынии. Постоянные внеплановые аварийные отключения.

5 этап: методичное выбивание оставшихся подстанций и электростанций, которые тянут на себе электроснабжение потребителей по всей стране.
Продолжается сейчас. Результаты видно на примере ударов по Одессе, Киеву и Сумам. Похожее происходит во Львовской и Днепропетровской областях.

Хорошо, но ведь всё можно восстановить?

На Украине резервы кончились, собственное производство в Запорожье давно остановлено.

Несмотря на пиар-акции с передачей второстепенного оборудования, никто реально сейчас не может поставить высоковольтные автотрансформаторы (за исключением единичных из Литвы и, возможно, Болгарии с Румынией).

Даже в случае переориентации европейской промышленности на нужды Украины, первых единичных поставок придётся ждать минимум полгода.

Получается, на Украине сейчас полный коллапс?

Не совсем.

Сейчас принимают меры для защиты наиболее важных точек. На уцелевших объектах идёт строительство заграждений. Наращивается ПВО.

Значит, энергосистема частична цела?

Увы, да.

Восстановительные работы ведутся из-за непонятного гуманизма со стороны ВС РФ. Если бы удары были нанесены не по силовому оборудованию, а по постам управления, то восстанавливать было бы нечего.                                                                                                           

Удар по ОПУ с разрушением здания приведёт к выводу подстанции из строя. Кроме того, нужно лишить Украину возможности генерировать электроэнергию.

А какой практический эффект сейчас?

Обсуждается идея перевести страну на отдельные «острова», питаемые ближайшей электростанцией. Урон снизил управляемость энергосистемы и приводит к многочисленным авариям.

Пострадала Молдавия, поскольку основные электростанции находятся в Приднестровье.

Рассматривается вариант импорта электроэнергии из Европы и привлечение плавучих турецких электростанций.

Но точка невозврата уже пройдена.

Да, состояние энергосистемы ещё позволяет снабжать критически важные производства и железнодорожный транспорт. Но чем дальше, тем больше всё идёт вразнос.

Поэтому удары необходимо продолжать.

Телеграмм - @rybar

----------


## Let_nab

*«Встречайте, суки, Папу»: как погибли летчики ЧВК «Вагнер» под Бахмутом*

- https://russian7.ru/post/vstrechayte...yekipazh-podb/

Несколько дней назад в районе Клещеевки был сбит самолет «музыкантов» Су-24М. Командир экипажа - Антонов Александр Сергеевич, штурман - Никишин Владимир Николаевич.

Сегодня я узнал, как это произошло и… Это даже писать спокойно сложно. Экипаж «вагнеров» повторил подвиг Николая Гастелло.

2 декабря во время выполнения экипажем боевой задачи в районе Клещеевки начала резко меняться наземная обстановка. Противник предпринял попытку бронетанкового прорыва из-за чего возникла серьезная угроза потери занятых «музыкантами» позиций.

Оценив обстановку, командир одного из штурмовых отрядов перенацелил экипаж Су-24М на бронетанковую колонну противника. Для нанесения удара нашим летчикам нужно было залететь на несколько километров за линию боевого соприкосновения. Изначально понимая все связанные с этим риски, экипаж принял решение на продолжение выполнения боевого полёта и уничтожение вновь выявленной цели.

При развороте на боевой курс по самолету был нанесён удар из ПЗРК. Наблюдательный пост одного из штурмовых отрядов доложил командиру, что видит подрыв самолета в воздухе и его снижение в район колонны противника.

Из горящего Су-24М в радиоэфире прозвучала фраза «Встречайте, суки, Папу…» и через 5-7 секунд самолёт врезался в скопление бронетехники ВСУ.

В результате героических действий экипажа бронетанковый прорыв у противника не получился, позиции передовых штурмовых групп были сохранены.

Вот вам и связь поколений.

В июне 1941 года Николай Гастелло направил свой горящий самолёт на механизированную колонну противника на дороге Молодечно-Радошковичи. В начале декабря 2022 года - горящий самолёт ЧВК «Вагнер» врезался в скопление бронетехники противника под Бахмутом.

Я глубоко убеждён, что Антонов Александр Сергеевич и Никишин Владимир Николаевич достойны присвоения звания «Герой России». Посмертно.

*Пусть земля будет для вас небом, мужики. Быть воином - жить вечно.*

@brussinf

----------


## Let_nab

> "Как обычно" ты запутался в потоке своих мыслей


*Сынок*, проснись! Ты серишь!

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 11 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2448227@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении огнем артиллерии нанесено поражение по скоплениям живой силы и военной техники ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Синьковка, Табаевка и Крахмальное Харьковской области. Уничтожено до 30 украинских военнослужащих, бронетранспортер, три артиллерийских орудия и шесть автомобилей.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении российские войска продолжали наступательные действия на отдельных направлениях, в результате которых заняты более выгодные рубежи и позиции. Противник силами трех штурмовых групп, усиленных бронетехникой, предпринимал безуспешные попытки контратаковать позиции российских войск в направлении населенных пунктов Житловка, Площанка и Коломыйчиха Луганской Народной Республики. Нанесением огневого поражения все атаки отражены, подразделения ВСУ отброшены на исходные позиции. Уничтожено до 65 украинских военнослужащих, боевая бронированная машина и два пикапа. Кроме того, в районах населенного пункта Червоная Диброва, а также Серебрянского лесничества в Луганской Народной Республике уничтожены три украинские диверсионно-разведывательные группы и три минометных расчета ВСУ.
> 
> На Донецком направлении российские войска вели наступательные действия, отражая на отдельных направлениях контратаки подразделений ВСУ. За сутки на данном направлении уничтожено до 40 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые бронированные машины и три пикапа.
> 
> На Южно-Донецком направлении противник предпринял попытку атаковать усиленным взводом позиции российских войск в направлении населенного пункта Нескучное Донецкой Народной Республики. Огнем артиллерии противнику нанесено поражение. Уничтожено до 40 украинских военнослужащих, боевая машина пехоты, две боевые бронированные машины и два пикапа.
> ...

----------


## APKAH

1942 год и декабрь 2022. Танки с фашистскими крестами снова идут по Украине...на крайнем фото экс-российская трофейная БМП-3 в составе ВСУ.
   
Плюс видео по ссылке.

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны РФ о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 12 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2448306@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском и Красно-Лиманском направлениях в результате комплексного огневого поражения по районам сосредоточения живой силы и военной техники ВСУ уничтожено до 70 украинских военнослужащих, три боевые бронированные машины и пять автомобилей.
> 
> На Донецком направлении российские войска продолжали наступательные действия. В результате упреждающего огневого поражения пресечена попытка противника силами одной роты 59-й мотопехотной бригады ВСУ контратаковать российские позиции в направлении населенного пункта Пески Донецкой Народной Республики. Потери украинской стороны составили до 30 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые машины пехоты и три пикапа.
> 
> Оперативно-тактической авиацией, ракетными войсками и артиллерией нанесено поражение 83-м артиллерийским подразделениям ВСУ на огневых позициях, а также живой силе и военной технике в 156 районах.
> 
> В районе населенного пункта Гуляй Поле Запорожской области уничтожен склад боеприпасов 102-й бригады территориальной обороны ВСУ. В ходе контрбатарейной борьбы на огневой позиции в районе населенного пункта Зеленый Гай Харьковской области поражена украинская боевая машина реактивной системы залпового огня «Смерч».
> ...

----------


## Red307

> 1942 год и декабрь 2022. Танки с фашистскими крестами снова идут по Украине...на крайнем фото экс-российская трофейная БМП-3 в составе ВСУ.
>    
> Плюс видео по ссылке.


У фашистов символом были фасции.

----------


## Let_nab

Видео - https://yandex.ru/video/preview/13036415926291203116

Из украинского плена вернулся отец Андрей Павленко. Также на родину возвращены тела летчиков ЧВК "Вагнер", героически погибших под Бахмутом.
Настоятель лисичанского собора протоиерей Андрей Павленко провел в заключении более 8 месяцев. Общественные деятели, в том числе международные, пытались привлечь внимание к ситуации, однако итогом для православного священника стал приговор 12 лет лишения свободы.
Вызволить клирика удалось благодаря усилиям ЧВК "Вагнер". Сегодня он был освобожден и планирует вернуться к служению и своей пастве.

Также на родину вернулись тела российских летчиков Александра Антонова и Владимира Никишина, героически погибших, повторив подвиг Николая Гастелло.
Свидетелем события стал военный корреспондент Александр Симонов.

#репортаж, #Вагнер, #Бахмут
@riafan_everywhere
--

Из украинского плена был возвращен настоятель лисичанского собора протоирей Андрей Павленко.
Также удалось вернуть тела погибших летчиков Александра Антонова и Владимира Никишина из состава ЧВК, которые погибли 2 декабря под Бахмутом выполняя боевой вылет на Су-24.
Встречал отца Александра, и цинки с погибшими товарищами в том числе руководитель ЧВК Евгений Пригожин.

Вагнер в Telegram

--
Сегодня мне выпала уникальная возможность встретить гробы с телами летчиков «ЧВК Вагнер»Александра Антонова и Владимира Никишина, которые 2 декабря направили свой горящий самолет в колонну бронетехники ВСУ. Гробы передала нам украинская сторона.
Знаете что меня поразило?
Противник настолько уважает «музыкантов», что сам накрыл гробы героев российскими флагами и флагами «конторы». Я не шучу. Грузовик так и подъехал.
Это, как говорится, вместо тысячи слов.
Ну и да. «Вагнер» своих не бросает.

@brussinf



По мотивам недавних событий под Артемовском.
Подвиг экипажа бомбардировщика Су-24 ЧВК "Вагнер".

Автор: https://t.me/hudojnikZ

----------


## Let_nab

> У фашистов символом были фасции.


Это Федеральная служба исполнения наказаний Российской Федерации, имеющая герб, где перекрещены меч и фасции. Ещё скажи, что они фашисты! 
Ссылка - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4...BD%D0%B8%D0%B9



Сынок, тебя классно умывать, так как ты везде пытаешься встрять наумникА, не понимая, что наоборот выставляешь себя таким как ты есть.

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны РФ о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 13 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2448414@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении российской артиллерией нанесено огневое поражение по вскрытым местам скопления и позициям ВСУ, а также иностранных наемников. Уничтожено более 40 украинских военнослужащих и боевиков, две боевые бронированные машины и четыре автомобиля.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении огнем артиллерии и тяжелых огнеметных систем пресечены контратаки трех штурмовых групп ВСУ из районов населенных пунктов Терны и Ямполовка Донецкой Народной Республики. Потери противника составили более 50 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными, две боевые машины пехоты, бронеавтомобиль и три пикапа.
> 
> На Донецком направлении, продолжая наступательные действия, российские войска в течение суток отразили три контратаки противника. В результате огневого поражения уничтожено более 30 украинских военнослужащих, четыре боевые бронированные машины и три пикапа.
> 
> На Южно-Донецком направлении в результате комплексного огневого поражения сорвана попытка выдвижения из исходного района для контратаки мотопехотной роты ВСУ в направлении населенного пункта Павловка Донецкой Народной Республики. Потери противника составили до 50 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными, три боевые бронированные машины и три пикапа.
> ...

----------


## Red307

> Это Федеральная служба исполнения наказаний Российской Федерации, имеющая герб, где перекрещены меч и фасции. Ещё скажи, что они фашисты! 
> Ссылка - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4...BD%D0%B8%D0%B9
> 
> 
> 
> Сынок, тебя классно умывать, так как ты везде пытаешься встрять наумникА, не понимая, что наоборот выставляешь себя таким как ты есть.


Я не знаю, чего там у федеральной службы, но если тебе сложно написать два слова в Яндексе, то вот:

https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%...B8%D0%BA%D0%B0
Заодно посмотри, откуда слово "фашизм" произошло.

У самолётов фашистской Италии например опознавательные знаки были три фасции в круге.

Даже если брать национал-социализм, как одну из разновидностей фашизма, то у них символом служила черная четырехконечная свастика в белом круге. Но никак не балкенкройц (ещё одно слово тебе в словарь).

Почему вы, турбопатриоты, мало того, что такие малообразованные, так ещё ленивые и упертые?
Иди сам умойся. :Wink:

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны РФ о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 15 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2448511@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении в результате огня артиллерии по скоплениям живой силы и военной техники ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Синьковка, Котляровка, Табаевка, Берестовое Харьковской области и Новоселовское Луганской Народной Республики уничтожено до 100 украинских военнослужащих, бронетранспортер, боевая бронированная машина и шесть пикапов.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении огнем артиллерии и активными действиями российских войск сорваны контратаки трех штурмовых групп ВСУ, выдвигавшихся в направлении населенных пунктов Площанка и Кременная Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
> В районе населенного пункта Стельмаховка Луганской Народной Республики нанесено огневое поражение колонне резервов ВСУ. Кроме того, уничтожено пять диверсионно-разведывательных групп противника в районах населенных пунктов Червоная Диброва Луганской Народной Республики и Торское Донецкой Народной Республики.
> 
> Потери противника на данном направлении составили более 60 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными, боевая машина пехоты и два пикапа.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны РФ о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 15 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2448616@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении упреждающим огнем артиллерии и тяжелых огнеметных систем, ударами армейской авиации сорвана попытка противника атаковать российские войска в направлении населенного пункта Софиевка Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
>  Уничтожено до 35 украинских военнослужащих, боевая бронированная машина и три пикапа.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении в результате ударов армейской авиации и огня артиллерии пресечена попытка четырех штурмовых групп ВСУ контратаковать в направлении населенных пунктов Площанка, Голиково и Кременная Луганской Народной Республики.
> 
>  Уничтожено более 40 украинских военнослужащих, боевая машина пехоты и три бронеавтомобиля.
> ...

----------


## andrew_78

"История повторяется дважды..." — Георг Гегель.


бандерложные сми вещают, что руина готовится:
*Залужный рассказал, что ему нужно, чтобы выйти на границы 23 февраля*
Но чтобы дойти до Мелитополя, Украине нужны ресурсы, подчеркнул Залужный. Главнокомандующий Вооруженными силами Валерий Залужный заявил, что Украина сможет выйти на рубеже 23 февраля, *если будет иметь 300 танков, около 700 боевых машин пехоты и пол тысячи гаубиц*. “Я знаю, что могу победить этого врага. Но мне нужны ресурсы. Мне нужно 300 танков, 600-700 БМП, 500 гаубиц. Тогда, я думаю, абсолютно реально выйти на рубеже 23 февраля», – сказал Залужный. Он подчеркнул, что сейчас получает "то, что получает, но это меньше, чем нужно". Залужный добавил, что "с такими ресурсами не может проводить новые крупные операции", хотя ВСУ сейчас работают над одной из них. По его словам, эта операция "уже на подходе". Отвечая на вопрос, сдерживают ли как-то союзники Украину от наступления на Крым, Залужный отметил, что для того, чтобы выйти к границам Крыма, ВСУ нужно преодолеть расстояние в 84 км до Мелитополя. Он добавил, что этого будет достаточно, поскольку освобождение Мелитополя даст Украине полный огневой контроль сухопутного коридора в АРК – ВСУ из Мелитополя смогут вести огонь по Крымскому перешейку из тех же "Хаймарсов" и тп. Но, чтобы дойти до Мелитополя, Украине нужны ресурсы, подчеркнул Залужный.
https://4studio.com.ua/my-peremozhem...ny-23-lyutogo/

но непонятно кто будет командовать
*Залужный уволил из ВСУ 10 генералов, еще один застрелился*
С начала масштабного вторжения России из рядов Вооруженных сил Украины было уволено 10 генералов. Еще один застрелился. Как  сообщает  «Обоздатель», об этом главнокомандующий Вооруженными силами Украины Валерий Залужный сказал в интервью британскому журналу The Economist. В частности, он отметил, что доверяет своим генералам. “С начала войны я десятерых уволил из-за несоответствия. Еще один застрелился. Я верю Сырскому  (командующий Сухопутными войсками Украины. – ред.).  Если он мне говорит, что ему нужна другая бригада, значит ему действительно нужна другая бригада”,  – сказал Залужный. Военачальник добавил, что прислушивается к тем, кто находится на поле боя, *не полагаясь исключительно на собственный разум*, и считает важным *отсутствие страха* по отношению к врагу. «Мы уже по ряду операций поняли, что главное – не бояться этого врага. С этим можно бороться, с этим нужно бороться сегодня, здесь и сейчас. И ни в коем случае *нельзя откладывать это на завтра, потому что будут проблемы*», – сказал главнокомандующий ВСУ. роме того, Залужный рассказал, что боевые действия на фронте протяженностью 1,5 тыс. км *истощают ВСУ, а враг действует так, чтобы защитники не могли перегруппироваться*.
https://4studio.com.ua/my-peremozhem...-zastrelyvsya/

зато понятно какие «бесстрашные» чуборги пойдут на убой:
*Совет разрешил проверять военных на алкоголь и наркотики где угодно и когда-либо*
Еще один нелепый идиотизм от Рады… Совет разрешил проверять военных на алкоголь и наркотики где угодно и когда-либо: президента просят ветировать закон. Об этом пишет Четвертая студия со ссылкой на Эспрессо. Документ предусматривает право осмотра военнообязанных и резервистов во время прохождения собрания, а также военнослужащих на состояние алкогольного, наркотического или иного опьянения или нахождения под влиянием лекарственных препаратов, снижающих внимание и быстроту реакции представителями Военной службы правопорядка (ВСП). Если лицо отказывается проходить проверку на месте, то оно должно прийти его в медицинское учреждение, утверждаемое управлениями здравоохранения местных государственных администраций. Кроме того, законом не предусмотрена возможность привлечения свидетелей или присутствия командира во время осмотра.
https://4studio.com.ua/novyny/rada-d...e-ta-bud-koly/

а пока руина еще "едина":
*Блогерша из Франковска пожаловалась, что из-за отключения света у нее охлаждается пол… и собрала волну хейта.*
https://4studio.com.ua/galereya/blog...etsya-pidloga/Вложение 112741

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 18 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2448882@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении в результате огневого поражения в районе населенного пункта Кисловка Харьковской области уничтожено до 25 украинских военнослужащих, бронетранспортер и два автомобиля.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении в районе населенного пункта Стельмаховка Луганской Народной Республики в результате огневого налета российской артиллерией нанесено поражение резервам противника. Кроме того, упреждающим огнем по штурмовым группам ВСУ пресечены попытки противника провести разведку боем в направлении населенных пунктов Голиково и Кременная Луганской Народной Республики. Потери ВСУ на данном направлении за сутки составили до 60 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными, один танк и два пикапа.
> 
> На Донецком направлении в результате наступательных действий российских подразделений взят под контроль населенный пункт Яковлевка Донецкой Народной Республики. В настоящее время завершается его зачистка от остатков украинских войск. В районах населенных пунктов Подгородное, Клещиевка, Курдюмовка Донецкой Народной Республики противник предпринимал безуспешные попытки контратаками вернуть утраченные позиции. В результате ударов артиллерии и действий российских штурмовых групп контратаки были отражены. Противник понес потери и был отброшен на исходные позиции. Уничтожено более 40 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые бронированные машины и три автомобиля.
> 
> На Южно-Донецком направлении нанесено поражение скоплениям живой силы и военной техники ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Шевченко и Дорожнянка Запорожской области. В районе населенного пункта Времевка Донецкой Народной Республики огнем артиллерии и активными действиями российских войск уничтожена ремонтно-эвакуационная группа противника. В районах населенных пунктов Новомихайловка, Владимировка Донецкой Народной Республики и Новоселовка Запорожской области уничтожены три диверсионно-разведывательные группы ВСУ. Потери противника на данном направлении за сутки составили до 50 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными, боевая бронированная машина, танковый тягач и два пикапа.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

Реальный взгляд на Украину адекватных американцев с ФоксТВ.

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 19 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2448949@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении в результате огневого налета российской артиллерии по скоплению живой силы и военной техники ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Ивановка Харьковской области и Новоселовское Луганской Народной Республики уничтожено более 20 украинских военнослужащих, боевая машина пехоты и два автомобиля.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении огнем артиллерии нанесено поражение подразделениям ВСУ, сосредоточенным в районах Стельмаховка, Червоная Диброва Луганской Народной Республики и в районе Серебрянского лесничества.
> 
> Кроме того, в районе населенного пункта Розовка Луганской Народной Республики, уничтожено четыре украинские диверсионные группы.
> 
> Общие потери противника на Красно-Лиманском направлении составили до 70 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые бронированные машины и два пикапа.
> ...

----------


## Red307

> На Донецком направлении в результате наступательных действий российские войска заняли более выгодные рубежи.


А прошло уже 300 дней

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 20 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2449077@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении в результате ударов армейской авиации и артиллерии по подразделениям ВСУ в районе населенного пункта Кисловка Харьковской области уничтожено до 30 украинских военнослужащих и три автомобиля.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении нанесено огневое поражение скоплениям живой силы и военной техники противника в районе населенного пункта Невское Луганской Народной Республики. В районах населенных пунктов Червоная Диброва и Стельмаховка Луганской Народной Республики уничтожены три диверсионно-разведывательные группы ВСУ. Потери противника на данном направлении за сутки составили до 50 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые бронированные машины и три пикапа.
> 
> На Донецком направлении российские войска продолжали наступательные действия. В районах населенных пунктов Ивано-Дарьевка, Бахмутское и Орловка Донецкой Народной Республики в результате комплексного огневого поражения позиций ВСУ уничтожено более 100 украинских военнослужащих, четыре боевые машины пехоты и два автомобиля.
> 
> На Южно-Донецком направлении в районах населенных пунктов Константиновка и Золотая Нива Донецкой Народной Республики огнем артиллерии уничтожены пункты временной дислокации подразделений 61-й и 72-й механизированных бригад ВСУ. Кроме того, в районе населенного пункта Новодонецкое Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожена диверсионно-разведывательная группа ВСУ. За сутки потери противника на данном направлении составили до 70 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными, три боевые бронированные машины и два пикапа.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Воздушные силы украины | Часть 1 - 90ые и 00ые. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPLkOthAHCo&t=1715s
Воздушные силы украины | Часть 2 - Типы ВС, вооружение. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbQxvmM5eos
Воздушные силы украины | Часть 3 - Численность, структура, выводы. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En6vGrm3jao

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 21 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2449187@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении в результате комплексного огневого поражения противника в районах населенных пунктов Петропавловка, Песчаное и Берестовое Харьковской области уничтожено до 60 украинских военнослужащих, два бронетранспортера и три пикапа.
> 
> Кроме того, в районе населенного пункта Андреевка Харьковской области ударом ВКС России уничтожено нефтехранилище, с которого осуществлялось снабжение топливом военной техники ВСУ.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении ударами армейской авиации и огнем артиллерии по местам скоплений живой силы и военной техники противника в районах населенных пунктов Терны и Торское Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено более 30 украинских военнослужащих, один танк и пять пикапов. Шесть украинских военнослужащих сложили оружие и сдались в плен.
> 
> На Донецком направлении в ходе наступательных действий российскими войсками заняты новые господствующие высоты и рубежи.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

> *«Встречайте, суки, Папу»: как погибли летчики ЧВК «Вагнер» под Бахмутом*


Репортаж с церемонии прощания с летчиками ЧВК "Вагнер" Владимиром Никишиным и Александром Антоновым. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deBWLmNPqLE

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 22 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2449263@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении в результате нанесения поражения по скоплениям живой силы и военной техники ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Кучеровка Харьковской области и Новоселовское Луганской Народной Республики уничтожено до 15 украинских военнослужащих и два автомобиля.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении в ходе огневого налета российской артиллерии поражены подразделения противника, сосредоточенные в районах населенных пунктов Сергеевка Луганской Народной Республики и Терны Донецкой Народной Республики. Потери ВСУ на данном направлении за сутки составили более 20 украинских военнослужащих убитыми и ранеными, две боевые бронированные машины и три пикапа.
> 
> На Донецком направлении российские войска продолжали наступательные действия.
> 
> За сутки на данном направлении уничтожено до 50 украинских военнослужащих, два танка, три боевые машины пехоты и пять автомобилей.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Израиль помогает Украине обелить нацистов*

https://electronicintifada.net/conte...ts-nazis/36911 - оригинал на английском

Представитель неонацистского батальона Азов разъезжают по Израилю с призывами поддержать своих заключенных боевиков. Они встречаются с израильскими политиками и военными.

Офицера разведки Азова Илья Самойленко обменяли в сентябре.

Он – один из сотен азовцев, сдавшихся в мае после осады Мариуполя.
«Израиль ценит свободу, ценит силу, Израиль ценит честь. Это то же, что ценим мы», сказал он газете Haaretz на этой неделе.
Самойленко также сказал The Times of Israel, что «он видит Украину и Израиль на одной стороне, цивилизованных, сражаюшихся против нецивилизованных в борьбе за будущее человечества», как подытожила его слова газета.
«У нас процветание, прекрасная, процветающая, прекрасная цивилизация, а у них средневековые дикари», сказал он. Похоже, что «они» в данном случае – палестинцы и русские, которых Самойленко считает «нецивилизованными».

Вместе с Самойленко по Израилю катается Юлия Федосюк – жена пленного азовца и сама крайне правая активистка.
Оба активно обхаживают израильтян на этой неделе, в рамках более широких усилий по обелению имиджа Азова на Западе.
До вторжения России на Украину в феврале, нацистская идеология Азова была общепризнанным фактом.

The Anti-Defamation League – крупнейшая еврейская и про-израильская группа лоббистов, например, предупреждала в 2019 году, что Азов - «украинская экстремистская группировка» со «связями с неонацистами и белыми расистами». Но теперь, когда западные государства вооружают Украину, включая Азов, в своей прокси войне против России, эту гнусную реальность пытаются убрать с глаз долой.

В результате – с помощью СМИ, а теперь Израиля и его лобби – Азов в последние месяцы пытается создать новый имидж.
Одобрение Израиля – проверенный временем метод европейских и американских крайне правых, желающих получить общепринятую легитимность.
В мае газета The Times of London сообщила, что Азов собирается изменить свой символ – wolfsangel (который использовала гитлеровская армия).
Но даже такое поверхностное изменение, похоже, для Азова было бы чрезмерным. Онлайн Азов продолжает использовать wolfsangel.
Недавние посты в соцсетях показывают азовцев с wolfsangel.

На фото из твиттера связанной с Азовом «Ассоциации семей защитников Азовстали» - Самойленко и Федосюк посещают Масаду, и Самойленко носит этот нацистский символ на форме.
Масада – место мифического последнего сопротивления древних евреев против римлян. В наши дни Израиль проводит там церемонию принятия присяги солдатами, в которой они клянутся, что «Масада не падет больше».

Ассоциация Азовстали в телеграме постит фото азовцев в Масаде с подписью «Когда сегодня в Израиле мы говорим об обороне Мариуполя, израильтяне… все время повторяют «Мариуполь – ваша Масада».

Твиты также показывают азовцев на встрече с резервистами Израиля, на просмотре фильма и встрече с Наамой Лазими -ведущим израильским политиком партии Авода (лейбористы), которая входит в коалицию уходящего правительства.
Вскоре после публикации этой статьи, твитер Азовсталь потер пост со встречи с Лазими. Но у нас остался скрин. Шахар Тененбаум, представитель Лазими также обратился к Электронной интифаде с просьбой убрать ее имя из статьи.

На встрече с Лазими Самойленко «опроверг мифы российской пропаганды про полк Азов», утверждает Ассоциация Азовстали в телеграме.
Очевидно, имеется в виду фактически точное заявление российских властей, что батальон Азов – нацистская организация.
Но вспомним, что это не только утверждение России, это было широко признано и опубликовано в западных СМИ, включая оплаченный ЕС сайт Bellingcat.

В 2019 Bellingcat опубликовал массу документов о том, что батальон ищет международные связи с группами белых фашистов, отметив, что «интерес Азова к связям с американскими экстремистами и сотрудничество украинской группы с неонацистами США и Запада показаны в сети» как минимум до 2018 года – 4 года после того, как Азов был включен в национальную гвардию Украины.

Но так как США, Великобритания и ЕС ведут прокси-войну против России на Украине, западные СМИ в основном тоже перестроились и изображают Азов с симпатией как «защитников Мариуполя», как непонятых националистов и жертв «путинской пропаганды».
Даже Anti-Defamation League, которая раньше заклеймила нацистские связи Азова, ведет себя соответственно.

После вторжения России ADL занялась вопиющим отрицанием холокоста, чтобы обелить пособников Гитлера, которых теперь чествуют как национальных героев на Украине, хотя они помогли Гитлеру убить сотни тысяч поляков и евреев во время Второй мировой.
ADL теперь также помогает перекрасить имидж Азова. Недавно эта группа израильских лоббистов утверждала, что включение батальона Азов в 2014 в национальную гвардию Украины означает, что военная часть откололась от более широкого крайне правого движения Азов и его основателя Билецкого.
В результате, теперь ADL говорит, что «не считает полк Азов крайне-правой группой, которой он был раньше».

Но в 2019 Bellingcat сообщил о «новонайденных заявлениях высокопоставленного чиновника полиции» Украины, в которых «предполагается, что включение полка Азов в национальную гвардию Украины не влияет на крайне правую идеологию бывших членов – но позволило Азову получить современное вооружение и создать свою партию».

В последние месяцы батальон Азов как будто переименовался в «полк Азов», еще одна попытка легитимизироваться как нормальная часть украинского государства и отмыть свой имидж нацистов, сохраняя те же политические взгляды. Эту перемену имени прославила на этой неделе рекламная статейка в The Jerusalem Post, где утверждалось, что «батальон Азов – прародитель полка Азов».

Но, как когда США и их союзники постоянно пытались перелицевать сирийскую Аль-Каиду в «умеренных ребелов», такие косметические перемены не могут обмануть никого, кроме бесхребетных журналистов «респектабельных» СМИ. И несмотря на то, что Самойленко и Федосюк очаровали израильские СМИ на этой неделе, нет никаких причин верить, что Азов порвал с фашистскими, антисемитскими корнями.

Не только азовцы продолжают использовать wolfsangel, недавние публикации Азова в соцсетях показывают, что Билецкий по-прежнему регулярный участник шествий Азова. Билецикий «поклялся восстановить честь белой расы», и, когда заседал в парламенте, продвигал законы, запрещающие «смешение рас». В 2014 он написал: «Историческая миссия нашей нации в это переломное время – возглавить и повести за собой Белые Народы всего мира в последний крестовый поход за своё существование. Поход против возглавляемого семитами недочеловечества. »

Несмотря на симпатию тех же западных СМИ, которые прославляют нацистов Азова, Юлия Федосюк - тоже крайне правая активистка на Украине.
«Один из моих лучших друзей – еврей, и он в Азове», заявила Федосюк в интервью Times of Israel на этой неделе.
Самойленко сказал похожее в интервью для Haaretz, и газета заметила, что он «не мог подтвердить это на месте, назвав имена».
В разоблачительной статье о Федосюк исследователь Боб Питт заметил, что «склонность Азова к лжи и отрицанию очевидного особенно ярко проявляются в отношении антисемитизма, когда уверения для западных журналистов, что движение радо членам-евреям, противоречат выражению в другом месте крайней враждебности против евреев».

Питт пишет, что Федосюк - убежденная фашистка, которая истерично вопит против феминизма и прав ЛГБТ, и прославляет румынского фашиста Корнелиу Кодряну. Кодряну был бешенный антисемит, который однажды заявил, что «историческая миссия нашего поколения – решение жидовского вопроса».
Как отметил Питт, когда Федосюк работала в издательстве Азова «Пломин», там опубликовали перевод на украинский сочинений Кодряну, итальянского фашиста Эволы и других печально известных деятелей европейского фашизма.

Израиль имеет тесные связи и с Россией, и с Украиной. Несмотря на жалобы Зеленского, что Израиль отказался предоставить Украине «Железный купол», израильское оружие, инструкторы и боевики добрались до Украины – включая Азов. В апреле появилось видео израильских наемников на Украине, благодаривших правительство Израиля за «помощь нам» в войне против России. Также в тот же месяц Азов запостил видео с израильским противотанковым оружием, которое они использовали.

Батальон Азов начался как банда крайне правых уличных хулиганов. Его активисты стали основой «Майдана» (поддержанного США путча против избранного президента). Вскоре после этого Азов включили в украинские вооруженные силы. В 2018 году израильские адвокат-правозащитник Итай Мак призвал израильское правительство выступить против того, что помощь Израиля Украине попадает неофашистам.
В ответ правительство подтвердило, что лицензии на экспорт оружия были выданы «с полным сотрудничеством с министерством иностранных дел и другими госорганами», но не отрицало, что вооружает украинских нацистов.

В 2018 году разоблачение в Electronic Intifada израильского вооружения украинских нацистов привело к небольшому дипломатическому скандалу, когда украинский посол в Израиле написал формальную жалобу в Haaretz, которая сообщила о нашем разоблачении.

----------


## Let_nab

*Последний привал диверсантов*

ФСБ назвала имена диверсантов, ликвидированных на границе с Брянской областью, все они были гражданами Украины. Информацию РБК передали в Центре общественных связей ведомства. Спецслужба также опубликовала фотографии двоих из участников диверсионной группы.
- https://news.mail.ru/incident/544492...partner_id=429

В нее входили:

Юрий Горовец (1988 года рождения), позывной «Святоша», командир группы;
Максим Михайлов (1990 года рождения), позывной «Не пей пиво», специальность — сапер;
Тарас Карпюк (1984 года рождения), позывной «Тарасий», специальность — сапер;
Богдан Лягов (2003 года рождения), позывной «Аполлон».

Речь идет о четырех диверсантах, которые 25 декабря пытались проникнуть в Брянскую область через границу. Сотрудники ФСБ уничтожили их «в результате боестолкновения». По данным спецслужбы, с собой у диверсантов были немецкие пистолеты-пулеметы SIG Sauer с боеприпасами. Также у них нашли четыре самодельных взрывных устройства общей мощностью около 40 кг в тротиловом эквиваленте.

Брянская область граничит с Сумской и Черниговской областями Украины. В регионе действует средний уровень реагирования, введенный указом президента Владимира Путина. Этот уровень предполагает усиление охраны общественного порядка, территориальную оборону и другие защищающие меры. Также в Брянской области действует желтый уровень террористической опасности, в последний раз его продлили 20 декабря на 15 суток.

















- https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/8058160.html
...







Если судить из доступных материалов, командиром диверсионно-разведывательной группы был Юрий Горовец с позывным «Святоша». В свои 34 года, был активистом, являлся участником сообщества «Братство» Дмитрия Корчинского, ранее служил в украинском добровольческом батальоне «Шахтёрск», на основе которого позже сформируют печально известный батальон «Торнадо». В какой-то период Горовец даже занимался актёрской деятельностью.

По словам противника, это был уже не первые его развед-диверсионный выход на территорию Брянской и Белгородской области. И тут оппонент не лукавит, так как работа подобных группы имеет систематический характер, удаление от российско-украинской границы может доходить до 20 километров.

В этот раз, насколько проясняется ситуация, противник подорвался на мине, по крайней мере двое из них. Было ли остальные убиты путём стрелкового боестолкновения – пока не ясно.



Уничтоженный в Брянской области украинский террорист Богдан Лягов обещал "похоронить Москву". Где похоронят самого Лягова, чей труп сегодня живописно валялся в лесу в Брянской области, пока вопрос.

https://t.me/voenacher/36616?

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 26 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2449599@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении в результате нанесения сосредоточенного огневого удара по скоплению живой силы и техники ВСУ в районе населенного пункта Кисловка Харьковской области уничтожено до 20 украинских военнослужащих, боевая машина пехоты и два автомобиля.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении огнем российской артиллерии нанесено поражение подразделениям ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Макеевка и Невское Луганской Народной Республики, а также Терны и Торское Донецкой Народной Республики. Кроме того, в районах населенных пунктов Стельмаховка и Червоная Диброва Луганской Народной Республики уничтожена украинская диверсионно-разведывательная группа и минометный расчет ВСУ. Потери противника на данном направлении составили более 30 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые бронированные машины и два пикапа.
> 
> На Донецком направлении российские войска продолжали успешные наступательные действия, в ходе которых заняты выгодные рубежи и позиции. В результате удара по командному пункту 80-й десантно-штурмовой бригады ВСУ в районе города Краматорск Донецкой Народной Республики уничтожено свыше 35 украинских военнослужащих, в том числе пять старших офицеров. Общие потери противника за сутки на данном направлении составили до 100 военнослужащих, четыре боевые машины пехоты и восемь автомобилей.
> 
> На Южно-Донецком направлении огнем артиллерии и активными действиями российских войск нанесено поражение подразделениям ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Владимировка, Угледар, Новодонецкое и Новоселка Донецкой Народной Республики. Уничтожено более 40 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые бронированные машины и три пикапа.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

*Картинки из украинских СМИ из серии "Это другое!"*

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 27 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2449695@egNews



> Вооруженными Силами Российской Федерации продолжается проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении в результате ударов артиллерии по скоплениям живой силы и техники противника в районе населенного пункта Песчаное Луганской Народной Республики уничтожено до 30 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые бронированные машины и три автомобиля.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении огнем артиллерии нанесено поражение подразделениям 11-й бригады территориальной обороны в районе населенного пункта Торское Донецкой Народной Республики. Потери противника за сутки на данном направлении составили более 40 украинских военнослужащих, четыре боевые бронированные машины и два пикапа.
> 
> На Донецком направлении в ходе успешных наступательных действий нанесено поражение подразделениям 79-й десантно-штурмовой бригады ВСУ. Уничтожено до 60 украинских военнослужащих, три боевые машины пехоты и семь автомобилей.
> 
> На Южно-Донецком направлении в результате комплексного огневого поражения подразделений противника в районах населенных пунктов Пречистовка и Успеновка Донецкой Народной Республики за сутки уничтожено более 70 украинских военнослужащих, четыре боевые бронированные машины и два пикапа.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 28 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2449799@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении в результате огневого поражения подразделений ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Синьковка, Тимковка и Кисловка Харьковской области уничтожено более 30 украинских военнослужащих, три боевые бронированные машины и два автомобиля.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении огнем артиллерии поражены четыре ротные тактические группы 25-й воздушно-десантной, 80-й и 95-й десантно-штурмовых бригад ВСУ, а также 103-й бригады территориальной обороны в районах населенных пунктов Новолюбовка, Невское Луганской Народной Республики, Терны Донецкой Народной Республики, а также Серебрянского лесничества. Уничтожено более 170 украинских военнослужащих, два бронетранспортера и четыре пикапа.
> 
> На Донецком направлении в результате огневого поражения и активных действий российских войск за сутки уничтожено более 80 украинских военнослужащих, один танк, четыре боевые бронированные машины и пять автомобилей.
> 
> На Южно-Донецком направлении нанесено поражение подразделениям 72-й механизированной бригады ВСУ, а также иностранных наемников в районе города Угледар Донецкой Народной Республики Уничтожено более 70 украинских военнослужащих и наемников, пять боевых бронированных машин и два пикапа.
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Сводка Минобороны России о ходе проведения специальной военной операции на территории Украины (по состоянию на 29 декабря 2022 г.) https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2449885@egNews



> Вооруженные Силы Российской Федерации продолжают проведение специальной военной операции.
> 
> На Купянском направлении ударами артиллерии нанесено поражение подразделениям ВСУ в районах населенных пунктов Тимковка, Кисловка и Берестовое Харьковской области.
> 
> Уничтожено более 20 украинских военнослужащих, две боевые бронированные машины и три автомобиля.
> 
> На Красно-Лиманском направлении огнем артиллерии, ударами штурмовой и армейской авиации по подразделениям 95-й десантно-штурмовой бригады ВСУ в районе Серебрянского лесничества уничтожено до 70 украинских военнослужащих, три боевые бронированные машины и пять пикапов.
> 
> На Донецком направлении российские войска продолжали наступательные действия, в результате которых заняты новые выгодные рубежи и позиции.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

По сведениям польского издания Dziennik Polityczny, за последние несколько недель более 70 тысяч поляков мужского пола уехали в страны Евросоюза  и Великобританию. По прогнозам, к марту 2023 года Польшу могут покинуть до нескольких сотен тысяч граждан.

В декабре минобороны страны объявило о предстоящем весной учении с участием резервистов. Им активно начали приходить повестки, что вызвали негативную реакцию среди мужчин призывного возраста. Предположительно, польские власти планируют задействовать около 200 тысяч человек. В связи с этим самым простым и популярным способом «откосить» от армии стало бегство мужчин из Польши. Соединённое Королевство является одним из самых популярных мест для пристанища поляков.

@oldGBR

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Краткие итоги 2022-го года.*

Энергетик года - Сергей Суровикин

Мотиватор года - Евгений Пригожин

Чиновник года - Михаил Мишустин

Военкор года - Андрей Филатов

Гуманитарщик года - Владимир Орлов

Гуманитарщица года - Екатерина Корниенко

Мужчина года - "Струна"

Женщина года - Ольга Корса

Поэт года - Аким Апачев

Деятель культуры года - Юлия Чичерина

Ребенок года - Алеша Павличенко из Белгородской области

Ветеран года - Анна Иванова (бабушка с флагом СССР из Харьковской области).

OSINT года - "Рыбарь"

Критик года - Игорь Стрелков

Утрата года - Дарья Дугина

Главное событие года со знаком плюс - вхождение целых 4 новых регионов в состав России

Главное событие года со знаком минус - вхождение всего 4 новых регионов в состав России

Главное военное событие года со знаком плюс - победа в Северодонецко-Лисичанской операции и освобождение ЛНР

Главное военные событие года со знаком минус - поражение под Балаклеей и отход из Изюма

Главное событие внутренней политики - началось реальное прощание с "святыми 90-ми"

Главное событие внешней политики - окончание похода на Запад и разворот на Восток

Главная неожиданность года - Гостомельский десант

Испанский стыд года - обмен главарей "Азова" и иностранных наемников

Удар года - уничтожение иностранных наемников на Яворовском полигоне

Залет года - потеря крейсера "Москва"

Зашквар года - "нетвойнисты" под бело-сине-белыми флагами

Медведчук года - Но все же, зачем нам Медведчук?

Мальчиш-плохиш года - телеканал "Дождь" в Латвии

Оружие года - "Калибр"

Марка года - "Гераньку?"

Фильм года - "У края бездны"

Мем-года - "Сдавайся хохоль, здесь Ахмат сила!"

Реклама года - "Легендарная финка НКВД от кизлярских мастеров"

Фальсификация года - изнасилование Денисовой ложкой.

Самый глупый фейк года - призрак Киева

Нелепица года - кадры из ARMA 3 в военных сюжетах с обеих сторон

Главное ожидание года - чтобы в конце 2023-го года нельзя было сказать, что 2022-й год был еще ничего

----------


## Let_nab

*Возрождена "Красная Звезда".*

Министерство обороны России ввело и уже начало вручать новую медаль — «Участнику специальной военной операции». Медаль относится к ведомственным и закрепляет за награжденным статус участник СВО.
Может быть вручена и гражданским лицам.

На лицевой стороне медали изображен орден Красной Звезды (существовал с 1930 г.) — советская награда, пользовавшаяся большим почётом. Орден Красной Звезды вручался за большие заслуги в деле обороны страны, за обеспечение государственной безопасности, как в военное, так и мирное время.

Медаль явно указывает на преемственность награды — и это правильно, должна сохраняться связь поколений.

ZOV — Своих не бросаем!

----------


## Let_nab

_"Давно уже можно было предугадать, что эта бешеная ненависть, которая тридцать лет, с каждым годом все сильнее и сильнее, разжигалась на Западе против России, сорвется же когда-нибудь с цепи. Этот миг и настал.
России просто-напросто предложили самоубийство, отречение от самой основы своего бытия, торжественного признания, что она не что иное в мире, как дикое и безобразное явление, как зло, требующее исправления.… Больше обманывать себя нечего – Россия, по всей вероятности, вступит в схватку с целой Европой."_

1854 ГОД. НАКАНУНЕ КРЫМСКОЙ ВОЙНЫ.
ФЁДОР ИВАНОВИЧ ТЮТЧЕВ.

----------


## Fencer

Военный городок Хурба-2 на автобусной остановке 31 декабря 2022 года.

----------


## Red307

> _"Давно уже можно было предугадать, что эта бешеная ненависть, которая тридцать лет, с каждым годом все сильнее и сильнее, разжигалась на Западе против России, сорвется же когда-нибудь с цепи. Этот миг и настал.
> России просто-напросто предложили самоубийство, отречение от самой основы своего бытия, торжественного признания, что она не что иное в мире, как дикое и безобразное явление, как зло, требующее исправления.… Больше обманывать себя нечего – Россия, по всей вероятности, вступит в схватку с целой Европой."_
> 
> 1854 ГОД. НАКАНУНЕ КРЫМСКОЙ ВОЙНЫ.
> ФЁДОР ИВАНОВИЧ ТЮТЧЕВ.


Это тот самый Тютчев - чиновник Российской империи с титулом "тайный советник", председатель комитета иностранной цензуры, славянофил, у которого женами были немецкие графиня и баронесса?
В те времена соловьевы были талантливее. Стихами изъяснялись :Wink:

----------


## Let_nab

*НАСТОЯЩИЙ ФАШИЗМ!*

На украинских пабликах в Телеграмм появились фотографии якобы снятые с квадрокоптера, где украинские нацисты глумясь выкладывают надписи из тел убитых российских солдат и дружно тащаться хрюкая и визжа от удовольствия в комментах.

В Интернете, причём по всему миру, поднялась настоящая волна негодования по поводу этого скотства!

Не могли не отреагировать и украинские официальные лица. В частности, даже Люся-Арестович разродилась негодованием по этому поводу с обращением к не как к остаткам человеческого так к остаткам веры у своих умалишённых нациков. Тут у него больше подгорело от возмущения общественности, в частности и в Европе, которая и так уже начала просыпаться.
-  https://t.me/O_Arestovich_official/3053

Гордон всё же приоткрыл реальность и попытался перевести на «безобидную» шутку, подыграть с натужной улыбкой идиота, что это в действительности «банальный фотошоп украинских патриотов». О как!
- https://t.me/s/dmytrogordon_official/13268

Походу это действительно фотожаба. Люди в Интернете посчитали тела и изучили нюансы. Однако волна возмущения ничуть не угасла. Все возмущены, что какими безмозглыми скотами и упоротыми нацистами надо быть, чтобы просто даже додуматься до такого и опубликовать!

*Россияне! У кого хоть близко приходила в голову подобная идея поглумиться!? Ни у кого!!! Ни один русский не спел про "убивайте украинца", а "москалику на гиляку" мы наслушались досыта...*

*ВОТ! Это подтверждение с кем мы там схлеснулись и необходимость денацификации, дескотофикации, дефекации, деклопации, дебандеризации и демилитаризации Украины.*

Однако копипасну текст от явно протёкшей Люси. А содержание говорит о многом. Он прежде всего признался, в отличии от Гордона, что это они сделали, распространили и поглумились:

- Я вам один умный вещь скажу, а вы, пожалуйста, обидьтесь.
Это важно, чтобы вы обиделись, тогда у вас появляется шанс.
Шанс задуматься.
Я по поводу шрифта из мертвых и весёлой волне, которая прокатилась сетями и в которой многие из нас приняли участие.
Вы даже представить себе не можете, ч т о  вы намотали себе на голову этим «весельем».
Нельзя издеваться над мертвыми.
Ни в каком варианте.
Я уже пропускаю «мы же европейская армия европейской страны», я пропускаю «реакцию Запада», но я ещё хочу спасти ваши личные собственные души.
Карма на войне очень плотная.
С тех, для кого картинки из трупов приемлемо и добродетельно взыскивает не условный Путин и не шокированные религиозные республиканцы, а Господь лично.
Для участия в таком «веселье» человеку нужны две причины:
- степень озверения,
- желание разделить с толпой удовольствие.
Все это - признаки личной слабости и глупости.
Попытка уровняться в степени озверения с врагами - означает проигрыш врагам.
Г-глупость.
Неспособность удержаться от того, чтобы разделить настроения толпы - означает С-слабость.
На войне умирают всякие.
Но слабые и глупые умирают почти гарантированно, даже если остаются жить.
«Умер в 30, похоронили в восемьдесят».
Не хочешь рыть окоп - смерть.
Ленишься наблюдать - смерть.
Плодишь хуйню - смерть.
Все старые солдаты знают - издеваться над мертвыми = умереть. Причём, плохо умереть.
Но физическая смерть ещё ничего.
Смерть заживо - вот истинный подарок слабым и глупым.
Пытаясь «победить» уже погибших врагов, вы умираете заживо и убиваете ещё живущих своих.
Не спрашивайте потом - по ком звонит колокольчик на Ютубе.
Он звонит по вам.

\\\\\

*Из Московского Комсомольца:*

*Арестович предсказал "плохую смерть" ВСУшникам, выложившим буквы из убитых россиян*
- https://www.mk.ru/politics/2023/01/0...9fze5488403206

----------


## Let_nab

Указатели на позициях группировки "Отважных"

Москва присутствует, потому что наша столица, Самара и Ульяновск, потому что оттуда большая часть военных этого подразделения. Киев - русский город, из которого враг сделал свое логово. Ну а Вашингтон - рука, которая этим врагом управляет.

Вагнер в Telegram

----------


## Let_nab

*Для тех, кто ещё не понимает, что немцы опять воюют с русскими, что Германия опять воюет с Россией…*

Германия даёт своё оружие убивать русских. Германское оружие опять убивает русских людей на русской земле. Это так? Да, так и есть! Это официально заявлено, подтверждено германским правительством, и выполнено немецкими военными, которые это оружие передали и передают на Восток. Всякое словоблудие, типа «немцы не воюют с русскими» - банальная ложь, которую не понимает разве безмозглый или упоротый еврогеббельсовской пропагандой. 

Во время Великой Отечественной войны, когда русские власовцы или украинцы с галичины, вооружённые германским оружием убивали русских, то это ведь не русские или украинцы воевали друг с другом. Нет. Факт то тот, что те русские власовцы и украинцы галичины были на стороне  ̶Н̶А̶Т̶О̶  германского Рейха. Так это опять началось! ВСУ с нацистскими батальонами в наколках-знаках нацистско-германских СС, вооружённые германским оружием воюют на стороне и за интересы НАТО, то есть и Германии – о чём они открыто сами говорят, спасая Европу от  ̶С̶С̶С̶Р̶  России.  ЭксКанцлер Германии Меркель (и не она одна), сама недавно открыто признала, что минские договорённости были обманом России по затягиванию времени для вооружения украинских бойцов против России, что они немцы и своим ЕвроРейхом эту войну и готовили.
Если бы сейчас Россия напрямую поддержала, поставляла своё оружие, обучала бойцов из, предположим – польской «Армии Померанской» с наколками российского орла и серпастомолоткастых, которые где-нибудь в западной Померании в Германии начали уничтожать немцев, то как бы немцы это приняли? Что они с Россией не воюют или всё же воюют? Конечно же любой немец скажет, что воюет. Так правильно! Потому что это работает в обе стороны, а не по евро-геббельсовской пропаганде якобы только в одну.

Вот и некоторые немцы пошли по следам своих дедов-нацистов. О чём не стесняясь говорят.
Тут и германский МГ-42 у украинских нациков…  

Так что вполне объективно можно констатировать факт войны. Войны, в начальной фазе и без прямого боя регулярной армии. Пока на территории  ̶С̶С̶С̶Р̶  России. Но того, чтобы видно завершение бойни и даже разговора о мире – и близко нет. То есть — это только начало.

*Немецкий наемник своему деду: я воюю в Харьковской области в окопах, которые построил ты*

Финские наемники оказались активными пользователями социальных сетей и регулярно делятся своими впечатлениями о конфликте на Украине. Например, Ralf Sirén из Финляндии цитирует боевика из Германии, который сообщил своему деду:

"Дедушка, я воюю в окопах, которые ты построил во Вторую мировую!». Дед сражался в этом районе. Когда враги нашли нас через несколько недель, они обстреляли нас из минометов, как и столетие назад. Мы нашли этот старый снаряд на земле. 4/5"

Преемственность поколений в конфликте на Украине. Только тотальная денацификация. Или у кого-то еще остались вопросы?!

----------


## Let_nab

*ОТЛИЧНАЯ ВО ВСЕХ СМЫСЛАХ И ОБОСНОВАННАЯ ФАКТАМИ АНАЛИТИКА ОТ БОРИСА РОЖИНА:*



*А можно ли было обойтись без СВО и все решить миром?*

*— Борис, у нас, в стране, есть группа людей, которая считает, что СВО — это злая воля одного человека. Скажите, на ваш взгляд, так ли это или были предпосылки?*

— Прямо скажем, предпосылки для нашей специальной военной операции появились еще в 2014 году. Многие эксперты говорили о том, что СВО может начаться раньше, что текущее положение — это не навсегда. Как следствие, сводить все к тому, что никто не хотел военного конфликта, а нехороший Владимир Путин решил его устроить, просто смешно и нелепо. По сути, это просто введение в заблуждение тех, кто вас слушает. Если мы посмотрим, то предчувствие того, что все не решится миром, было даже за пределами какого-то из спектров. Тот же Игорь Стрелков говорил о том, что все это возможно. Очевидно же, что на Украине был произведен государственный квазинацистский переворот, в ходе которого получившийся режим и развязал гражданскую войну. Украину готовили как таран против России. Собственно, в конце прошлого года Ангела Меркель прямо признала, что 8 лет Минских договоренностей были временем для накачивания Украины оружием. Предпосылки для СВО сложились еще в 2014 году, и ничего другого получиться из этого не могло. А Путин как раз ровно наоборот пытался если не решить конфликт миром, то хотя бы оттянуть на время.

*— Спустя год оцените, была ли готова Россия к СВО или нет.*

— До начала СВО бытовало предположение, что Россия готова в военном отношении, но не готова экономически. Однако вышло все ровно наоборот. Россия очень уверенно справилась с экономическим проблемами, которые возникли в результате СВО, но в военном отношении оказалась не готова к столкновению с блоком НАТО на территории Украины. Если планы, скорее всего, строили в расчете на конфликт с украинской армией, то сейчас мы видим, что идет прокси-конфликт с блоком НАТО. Соответственно, она требует совсем иного уровня подготовки, и мы видим, что Россия уже готовится к этому конфликту, противник понят, методы его действия — тоже, Украина только поставляет дешевое пушечное мясо. Вся техника, разведка и руководство операцией обеспечиваются странами НАТО. Соответственно, ответ на вопрос, была ли готова Россия к СВО, прозвучит так: непосредственно для военного конфликта с Украиной — да, а с НАТО на территории Украины — не совсем. Собственно, мы и видим, как это все решается по ходу дела.

*— Когда начали СВО, рассчитывали стремительным легким кавалерийским ударом занять территорию противника, выбить из Киева оккупантов, а в итоге этого не вышло. Что стало причиной того, что Украина выстояла? Какой реальный план у нашей армии?*

— Трудно сказать, какой именно план был настоящим, так как наработки Генштаба никто не обнародовал. Соответственно, мы можем предполагать с различной долей спекуляции, вроде той, что Киев должны были взять за три дня. Кстати, конкретно эта история вброшена председателем объединенного комитета начальников штабов, генералом армии США Марком Милли. Планы Генерального штаба в ходе проведения СВО никто нигде не публиковал, это предмет военной тайны — что хотело российское командование и сроки, в которые мы должны были достигнуть определенных рубежей, мы можем только сами предположить. Более того, чтобы развеять почву для спекуляций, сразу скажу, что минимум до конца СВО мы наши планы так и не увидим.

*— Возвращаясь к тем дням, видеоряд был завораживающим: наши танки прорываются по всем направлениям, тут же десант в Гостомеле, бойцы героически сдерживают атаку и сами переходят на штурм. А там уже Рамзан Кадыров планирует брать Киев. А потом все застопорилось и нам пришлось уходить с севера. Что мы не рассчитали?*

— На Украине проводилась с первых дней мобилизация, набирались дополнительные контингенты войск, к ним же привлекались иностранные наемники. С первой недели, кстати, отмечались случаи, когда в бой вступали иностранные наемники. Все действия России, все ее передвижения мониторились и сканировались спутниковой разведкой стран блока НАТО. Как следствие, информация предоставлялась в прямом режиме, что облегчало меры по противодействию нашим войскам на тех или иных направлениях.

Вместе с тем группировка войск, которую мы задействовали на начальном этапе СВО, оказалась весьма ограниченной по численности личного состава. Расчет на то, что добровольцы смогут покрыть недостачу людей, которую противник закрывал за счет мобилизации, мягко говоря, не оправдался. Только перейдя к практике частичной мобилизации, мы смогли выровнять численную диспропорцию, которая существовала с самого начала. В это время, я напомню, Киев обороняло несколько бригад, объединенных в группу войск, шли какие-то разговоры о блокаде Киева, «договорняки» начались, которые мы зачем-то вели в Турции, и к ним же был привязан отвод войск. Сами договоренности, кстати, оказались сорванными по инициативе США и Британии, то есть там были не только военные, но и юридические договоренности, о которых нам не сказали. Если вы вспомните, то те консультации, которые велись в Турции на предмет удовлетворения российских требований, то в них не было никакого Киева, Херсона или Запорожья, только ДНР и ЛНР в границах 2014 года и Крым. Видимо, по совокупности так и вышло, что рассчитывали на одно, а получилось по-другому.

*— У нас весь год идут разговоры об иностранных наемниках. Создается впечатление, что это крайне значимая сила, которая буквально держит украинскую армию в узде, не давая ей покинуть линию фронта. Насколько это верно? Делают ли иностранцы погоду на фронте?*

— Наемников действительно много. В начале СВО речь шла о тысячах, сейчас идет уже о десятках тысяч. Это и различные ЧВК, оплачиваемые как украинским олигархатом, так и Западом, это добровольцы, которые едут по ряду различных причин, это и регулярные силы НАТО, легализованные как ЧВК или добровольцы. Скажем, участие польских регулярных войск под видом наемников и добровольцев сейчас уже не является большим секретом. Однако очевидно, что задействованы в поддержке Украины не только поляки, но есть и граждане других стран. По большому счету, они играют крайне важную роль, обслуживают сложную технику, занимаются вопросами технического характера, разведкой, обеспечением, логистикой, берут на себя целый сегмент управления организации украинской армии. Поэтому они сейчас важный составной элемент военной машины, которая была создана. Недооценивать этот фактор ни в коем случае нельзя, мы сейчас на практике узнаем, как действует военная машина НАТО.

*— Вместе с тем у нас есть своя ЧВК. Когда смотришь номенклатуру того, чем «вагнеровцы» обладают, то это не просто люди со стрелковым оружием, там есть бронетехника, танки и самолеты. Как вообще получается в рамках нашего законодательств, что все это есть у частных лиц?*

— Так же, как у ЧВК SADAT в Турции есть ЗРК, системы РЭБ, бронетехника, ударные БПЛА. Также тяжелое вооружение было у ЧВК Blackwater в 2000-е в Ираке и Афганистане. Слово «частная» не должно вводить в заблуждение, данные организации так или иначе тесно связаны с государством. В той же Blackwater были в руководстве сотрудники ЦРУ и Пентагона, в руководстве SADAT — сотрудники министерства обороны Турции и службы военной разведки. Соответственно, и в нашем случае очевидно, что ЧВК Вагнера не существует в сферическом вакууме, а, наоборот, наладила тесное сотрудничество с силовыми структурами, которые и обеспечивают нашу российскую ЧВК вооружением, которое не достать. Тут не нужно додумывать лишнего, ЧВК в современных условиях — это просто инструмент политики государства там, где власти не хотят или не могут действовать открыто, где нужно для соблюдения формальных мер отдать решение вопроса на аутсорсинг. По сути, продолжение политики нашей страны иными средствами.

*— Тогда разовьем тему. Мы в 2022 году впервые увидели, как в тюрьмах агитируют заключенных идти на СВО. Евгений Пригожин обещал помилование тем, кто пойдет воевать за Россию. Скажите, как это возможно в условиях того, что помиловать по закону может только президент?*

— Важно понимать контекст. Сейчас обсуждается вопрос большой амнистии на 9 Мая. Подобные заявление делает не только Пригожин, еще ранее шли разговоры о том, что люди, которые пошли служить, могут рассчитывать на амнистию. Так что это озвучивает не только Пригожин. Просто он, скорее всего, знает о некоторых решениях относительно 9 Мая. Впрочем, у нас часто на этот праздник происходит амнистия, достаточно большое количество людей освобождают. Сам Путин подчеркивал важность амнистии, что у нас государство демократическое, что мы стремимся к сокращению населения тюрем. Опять же, официальная позиция — к 2030 году сократить количество сидельцев до 300 тысяч. Если в начале 2010-х было больше 800 тысяч, то сейчас уже чуть меньше 500 тысяч. Идет процесс, который начался задолго до начала СВО. То, что сейчас происходит, в какой-то мере укладывается в том числе в государственную политику сокращения населения тюрем, так что, скорее всего, Пригожин получил некие сведения и опирается на предстоящие властные решения.

*— Почему мы не объявили мобилизацию тогда, в апреле – мае, когда отступили из Черниговской области?*

— Не могу сказать, почему мобилизацию начали так поздно. Конечно, она напрашивалась и ранее. Компенсации для преодоления диспропорции за счет добровольцев и ЧВК, очевидно, было недостаточно, и кризис констатировали еще летом как минимум. Стало ясно то, что закрыть вопрос не получится, если делать ставку только на добровольцев. Поэтому, повторюсь, причины, по которым мы так долго тянули, мне до конца не ясны.

*— Когда смотришь на карту боевых действий в развитии, то видно, что сначала наши бодро шли, а потом начался неудачный косплей Первой мировой войны: люди сидят в окопах, все вокруг залито грязью, продвижения нет, тучами летают снаряды. Почему у нас в конце первой четверти XXI века получилось начало XX столетия?*

— Начнем с очевидного: остановка фронта связана с нехваткой личного состава. Когда противник мог создавать численное превосходство на любом участке фронта, то российская армия вынужденно отступала в этих условиях. До поры до времени за счет технического превосходства Россия успешно отбивалась от атак противника, потом его стало недостаточно, противник нарастил численность, и его начали заваливать техникой из-за рубежа. В итоге это привело к остановке продвижения нашей армии. Противник нас смог остановить, а затем перехватить инициативу и гнать до тех пор, пока мы не создали необходимую плотность войск, через которую ему уже было тяжело пройти.
Банальная численность тоже играет свою роль. В условиях продвижения нужно занимать территорию, для этого нужно много людей. Даже при текущей численности войска недостаточно, нужно более миллиона человек для достижения целей. Возможно, и дальше будем наращивать, например к весне. Вместе с тем у противника ситуация складывается аналогично: он тоже испытывает недостаток сил для наступательных операций, части теряют наступательный потенциал, восстановление требует времени. А пока войска восстанавливаются, фронт укрепляет оборону, и все стоит. В итоге бои свелись к масштабным артиллерийским дуэлям по принципу «не можешь наступать — перемалывай части противника, максимизируй потери». Яркий пример — «артемовская мясорубка». Там наглядно продемонстрирован этот принцип: противник подтягивает все новые и новые войска, а Россия, пользуясь преимуществом в артиллерийской мощи, уничтожает его части.

*— Насколько вообще украинская армия показала боевую выучку, насколько хорошо она воюет?*

— Разные части воюют по-разному. Есть много бестолковых, которых мы видели во время наступательной операции на херсонском направлении, когда минимальный результат, огромные потери. Две попытки было в августе и сентябре, погибших — до 11 тысяч, горы потерянной техники: движения почти никакого. А вот есть отдельные части, механизированные бригады, десантно-штурмовые, которые воюют годами в Донбассе. Там есть люди с опытом, есть налаженная система его передачи, плюс важно сказать, что там войска перемешаны с иностранными наемникам. Недооценивать их нельзя, это весьма опасный противник, который может доставить серьезные проблемы. Кроме того, что есть боевой опыт, они имеют современное вооружение и опять же получают свежие данные разведки от спутниковой группировки стран НАТО. То есть для них наши перемещения вдоль линии боевого соприкосновения не являются секретом. В сумме сплачивание достаточно посредственных частей с такими дает способное воинское соединение, разгром которого носит приоритетный характер.

*— В самом начале СВО у нас имелось твердое убеждение, что не станем стрелять ракетами по казармам со спящими украинскими солдатами. Сейчас же мы спокойно уничтожаем украинский вооруженный контингент, это нас не беспокоит. Правильно ли я понимаю, что мы с самого начала были морально не готовы к тому, чтобы вести военные действия именно с украинцами, но ныне этот психологический барьер пал?*

— Очевидно, что требовалось это делать в первые же дни после начала СВО. Практика показала необходимость этого решения. Видимо, войскам давалась установка минимизировать любые потери, в том числе и потери противника, а уж тем более мирного населения. Опять же, все это уточнение к вопросу о том, что задачи ставились совсем другие. После того как стало очевидно, что Запад ведет стратегию войны до последнего украинца руками правительства Украины, то и нам пришлось прийти к полномасштабной процедуре утилизации украинских вооруженных сил уже вместе с живой силой. На текущий момент озвученные Западом потери уже перевалили за 100 тысяч убитых военнослужащих. Я думаю, с учетом разных силовых структур цифра выше и продолжит дальше расти быстрыми темпами, потому что характер конфликта изменился. Сейчас мы ведем военные действия на истощение на территории Украины между Россией и блоком НАТО, где украинская армия является не более чем расходником, пушечным мясом. Логично, что в таких условиях жалеть там просто некого, поэтому военный конфликт будет только усиливаться.

*— Создается впечатление, что Украина несет огромные потери. Почему в течение года украинское общество так некритично к ним относится и не хочет мира?*

— Украина официально не признает эти потери. Они до сих пор рассказывают байки о том, что потерь всего 12–15 тысяч, хотя это потери лишь за одну херсонскую операцию или под Артемовском. Но они же это на голубом глазу для населения говорят. Даже после того как Урсула фон дер Ляйен сказала, что убитых уже больше 100 тысяч, они сказали, что все врут, дескать, верьте нам. Важно понимать, что Украина под информационным колпаком. Там, по большому счету, всего один телеканал, на все оппозиционные средства массовой информации наложен запрет либо они и так задавлены. Поэтому там позиция только одна: украинцы героически воюют, потери есть, но они очень небольшие. Занижение может идти на порядок, там на этом пропаганда строится. Можете представить, какая внутренняя пропаганда была в нацистской Германии в 1944–1945 годах, что там вещал Геббельс в условиях информационной монополии. Можно сказать, правительство Зеленского могло бы вещать и о 5 тысячах погибших, а население в это бы поверило. Единственное, что их начинает смущать, — это количество новых могил на кладбищах, когда все утыкано флагами до горизонта. Вот это уже должно было бы заставить задуматься над тем, что там происходит. Но, опять же, речь не идет о конкуренции точек зрения. Если они сейчас признают, что уже потеряли порядка 150 тысяч, то сразу же в обществе возникнут вопросы: такое количество убитых, когда Россия еще толком не начала вести военные действия, а что будет через год? Каковы перспективы в 2023 году? 300 тысяч убитыми? 400? 500 тысяч мертвых? И в голове сразу же начинают работать иные механизмы, отличные от тех, которые действуют при рассказах о 12–15 тысячах погибших.

*— Как получилось, что Зеленский, пришедший как президент мира в 2019 году, искренне обещавший русским русский язык, мир в Донбассе, посадку жуликов, в итоге создал еще более тоталитарное государство, чем при Петре Порошенко, и стал фактическим зачинателем большого военного конфликта?*

— Если посмотреть историю украинских президентов, то он, как и все, пришел под лозунгами защиты русского населения. Леонид Кравчук обещал русский язык, Леонид Кучма — тоже, Виктор Янукович пообещал референдум о двуязычии. Эти люди пришли к власти под лозунгом «Мы прислушаемся к населению юго-востока!» Зеленский в череде этих людей не исключение. А то, что население обманули в очередной раз, говорит о том, что оно плохо знает историю Украины после 1991 года. Те, кто связывал с Зеленским прекращение военного конфликта, жестоко ошиблись.
Важно понимать, что Украина не является субъектом государственной власти. Ключи от завершения конфликта лежали в Вашингтоне, а там, наоборот, его активно поддерживали и усиливали с 2014 года. И Меркель, и Евросоюз, кстати, занимались тем же самым. Соответственно, как Зеленский мог прекратить военный конфликт при такой позиции спонсоров Украины? Естественно, никак. Он, как любой правитель-марионетка, следовал линии своего сюзерена, а сюзерен имел очевидные намерения вести прокси-противостояние с Россией на территории Украины ее руками. Если бы Зеленский не был готов поддерживать эту линию, его бы никто президентом не выбрал, даже до праймериз не допустили. Это же вопрос к тому, является ли Украина субъектом или нет.

*— Есть утверждение, что СВО — это первый конфликт, когда массово используют малые и сверхмалые дроны. Это правильно?*

— Нет. Малые дроны использовались в локальных войнах последнего десятилетия, Сирия, Ирак, ДАИШ (арабское название запрещенной в России группировки «ИГИЛ» — прим. ред.). Активно использовала дроны «Хезболла», в Йемене. Если кто-то этого не заметил, потому что это локальные войны в арабских странах, то это говорит о том, что не все умеют отслеживать тренды в военном деле. Кто отслеживал, тот понял, что дроны играют важную роль на поле боя. Поставленные на службу государственных военных машин, они показывают еще большую эффективность, и в окопном противостоянии, в Донбассе, они тоже появились. До начала СВО у нас было уже полно их. Конечно, мы в некотором роде отставали от прогресса, еще в прошлые годы в том числе я писал о том, что у нас есть проблемы, но, видимо, СВО подняла проблему максимально остро, и в ходе конфликта ее решают, насыщают войска промышленными беспилотниками собственного производства, коммерческими, которые привозят волонтеры. Сейчас уже все понимают, что беспилотник или коптер — это важнейший элемент поля боя, расходник, который должен быть практически в каждом подразделении.

*— Что показала СВО о наших войсках? Что у нас в армии хорошо устроено, какие образцы техники работают как следует, а какие показали плохие стороны?*

— Хорошо себя показали системы РЭБ, подтвердили репутацию системы ПВО, что они наиболее сильные в мире. Это и раньше было известно, но теперь все еще нагляднее. Системы «Тор», «Панцирь» отлично уничтожают воздушные цели, хорошо работает дальняя авиация. Отлично себя проявили носители крылатых ракет, фрегаты, подводные лодки, различные дроны. «Ланцет» есть, «Орлан» старенький. Дроны тоже российские несмотря на то, что можно критиковать их нехватку. Слабые (не всегда хорошие) камеры, средства наблюдения, но в целом машины вполне достойные, хотя можно и дорабатывать.
Есть проблемы с вопросами артиллерийской разведки, зачастую скорость принятия решений страдает, контрбатарейная борьба в целом ряде случаев затруднена. Можно сказать, что авиации не хватает такого элемента, как планирующая бомба, которую можно пускать из-за сферы действия вражеский ЗРК. Скажем, те бомбы, которые используют израильские ВВС в Сирии, планируют, что позволяет самолетам не заходить в зону действия узлов ПВО Сирии. У нас этого не хватает. Из-за этого самолеты вынуждены на низких высотах обходить зону действия ПВО и бросать «чугуний» с малых высот, подвергаясь воздействию ПЗРК, а это все излишние проблемы для авиации.
СВО выявила в этом смысле целый ряд проблем. В условиях подавленной ПВО противника какие-то системы себя показали, а какие-то оказались более эффективными, чем ожидались. Армия готовилась к совсем другому конфликту, поэтому некоторых проблем вряд ли можно было бы избежать с точки зрения применения техники. Косяки в этом смысле неизбежны, и устранять их придется в процессе. Отсюда растут ноги у запросов на наработку новых систем разведки, или, скажем, для новой усиленной динамической защиты для танков или контрбатарейных систем.

*— Если армия готовилась к одному военному конфликту, а получила другой, то насколько эффективно военная машина умеет перестраиваться под нее?*

— Эффективность перестройки (давайте возьмем это слово вне контекста его прежнего смысла) определяет исход. Сейчас мы видим процессы, не только мобилизацию, но и, скажем, повышение производства военной промышленности, идет перестройка гособоронзаказа. Идет усиление оборонки, появляются новые системы, меры, которые сейчас должны дать некие результаты. Они проявятся не сразу, а спустя несколько лет, по факту будем смотреть: те, кто пророчил, что все будет плохо, и те, кто не сомневался. Увидим, к чему эти меры приведут.

*— Фактически мы провалили осеннюю кампанию, нам пришлось отступать, а не врагу. Сейчас мы и противник сосредоточились на линии обороны от Днепра до Сватово. Насколько вероятно, что мы попробуем активно провести зимнюю кампанию?*

— Зимняя кампания уже началась, договорняков вроде бы не намечается. Наши войска будут наступать на отдельных участках, в Донбассе. Кстати, уже есть продвижение на тактическом уровне, мы видим, как наши войска занимают небольшие населенные пункты, опорники, готовят предпосылки для взятия больших населенных пунктов. В принципе, это пока локально, но зимой увидим что-то более серьезное.

*— У нас весь 2022 год главные шутки были про военкоров и легендарную финку НКВД. Военному ведомству мешает наличие военкоров на фронте, которые пишут не совсем то, что хотят видеть в министерстве обороны?*

— Это вопрос выстраивания более тесного взаимодействия между военкорами. Сразу отмечу, что часть военкоров и так являются теми, кто работает в пресс-службах армейских частей и соединений прямо от министерства обороны. Скорее это вопрос взаимодействия, потому что у нас нет такого жесткого закручивания гаек. Оговорюсь, формально, конечно, есть. Как раз с 1 декабря уже действует новый закон, который формально затрагивает действия военкоров. Несмотря на это, сколько времени прошло, прослойка военкоров как работала, так и работает. А министерство обороны работает как считает нужным. Все критики, считающие, что Игорь Конашенков сводки читает как-то не так и его вот-вот поменяют, могут думать так и дальше. Никто его менять не собирается.
Отмечу, нельзя сказать, что критику не слышат или игнорируют. Но, на мой взгляд, у военного ведомства есть ощущение, что люди просто не в свое дело лезут. Как следствие, возникают рабочие трения, но ничего кардинального не происходит. Нет каких-то вещей, которые нельзя решить, но, думаю, к военкорам уже привыкли. Судя по всему, в военном ведомстве в целом на этом не сильно заморачиваются. Если бы это составляло проблему, то они могли бы минимизировать вред, но никакой регулировки нет, несмотря на критику, которую иногда озвучивают в соцсетях. До сих пор даже критические взгляды спокойно выходят в свет. В известном смысле это все иллюстрация того, что у нас существует свобода слова. Посмотрите на соседнюю Украину, где эта свобода слова отсутствует как таковая.

*— У нас осенью был большой медийный скандал вокруг генерала Александра Лапина. Его ругал и Кадыров, и Пригожин. Что это было? Почему всех собак на него повесили?*

— Все это какие-то политические подковерные игры. Почему именно его обдала волна критики, не могу сказать. Отмечу лишь, что часть военкоров, наоборот, выступали в защиту Лапина, особенно это касается людей, которые действовали на его участке фронта и все видели сами. Лично не знаком, методика его командования мне неизвестна, непонятно, кто и за что отвечал, почему именно он, почему не другой командующий из тех, кто действовал на тех же направлениях. Поэтому я бы критиковать не стал, не обладаю информацией.

*— Тот, кто в 2022 году был во всех информационных сводках, особенно после начала мобилизации, — это, разумеется, Игорь Иванович Стрелков. Почему ему не разрешили воевать? Он 3 раза пытался, но его чуть ли не в мешке с фронта выгнали.*

— Не могу сказать, почему отозвали. Я не знаю, чем он занимался. На фронт он попал якобы под Сватово. С моей точки зрения, если человек может и хочет, то чинить препятствия ему не надо, наоборот, лучше содействовать. Он хотел поехать? Дайте ему возможность сделать. Почему нет? Видимо, опять политические разборки, связанные с его критикой и конфликтом с администрацией президента. Сам Стрелков не особо распространяется о деталях, а с той стороны — глухое молчание.

*— В 2022 году завершилось следствие по сбитому над Украиной в 2014 году Boeing. Виноватым назначили опять же Игоря Ивановича. Сколько в этом политики или он действительно ответственен за сбитый самолет?*

— Я вообще думаю, что Стрелков тут ни при чем, а совершили это преступление совсем другие люди. Boeing был сбит Украиной, это она его запустила в воздушное пространство, где идут боевые действия, и в районе, где действовали украинские системы ПВО и украинская же авиация. После этого они признали, что даже в рамках этого «приговора» есть оговорка, что якобы сбили из российского «Бука», который стрелял по украинским боевым самолетам. Прекрасно помню, что в день, кода сбили Boeing, украинских боевых самолетов по заявлением МОУ в том районе не было, а они заявляют, что якобы его подставил украинский военный самолет. Собственно, это говорит о том, чего стоит этот «приговор». Стрелкова же подтянули как известную фигуру. Кроме него, упомянули других людей, которые тогда руководили ополчением: Сергея Дубинского, Олега Пулатова, Леонида Харченко. Вот и решили их ответственными сделать, а через них обвинить Россию. С 2014 года эту тему всячески конструировали, продвигали. Все это ритуальные пляски, исход которых был очевиден даже несмотря на то, что в Малайзии, откуда летел Boeing, премьер-министр заявил, что суд ангажирован. Как следствие, я не думаю, что Стрелков реально хоть в чем-то виноват.

*— «Дождь» (признан минюстом иностранным агентом) 12 лет в России работал, а в Прибалтике — всего 4,5 месяца. Всего одна неосторожная фраза о том, что русские тоже люди, — и сразу закрыли несмотря ни на что. Может ли реакция латвийских властей отрезвить наших либералов или это невозможно в принципе?*

— Абсолютно нет! Термин «демшиза» появился не просто так! Я смотрю на это как на определенную психическую патологию — отрезвление и осознание у них не наступит. У каких-то более умеренных, может, и начнут закрадываться вопросы, но идеологических лидеров мнений, а также ядерный электорат это не проймет. Как максимум они просто сбегут в иную страну, где их не так будут бить дубинками, и продолжат заниматься тем, чем занимались, делая вид, что это эксцесс. Хотя, если посмотреть на политику Запада по отношению к России, то можно отметить, что там культура отмены носит глобальный характер и распространяется на государства на медийном уровне. Тем, кто хочет работать в рамках этой парадигмы, придется подстраиваться, а мнение на ряд вопросов держать при себе. «Свобода слова» этого стоит. Пусть ее покупают, но, я вас уверяю, они к этому готовы.

*— Оказалось, что у нас, в стране, есть разные коммунисты. Многие, например вы, Дмитрий Пучков, лимоновцы, поехали выручать жителей Донбасса, помогать, собирать гуманитарку, лично участвовать. При этом отказались участвовать в этом граждане вроде Константина Семина, который заявил, что помогать гуманитаркой Донбассу — это солидаризироваться с буржуазным государством, а значит, лучше не помогать. Или Андрей Рудой, который сказал, что «от гуманитарки Донбасс не покраснеет». Так разделились коммунисты или это примеры отдельных эксцессов?
*
— Это старые дела. Были те, кто поддержал Донбасс, и те, кто «Евромайдан». Они считали, что после «Евромайдана» откроется возможность для развития социалистических идей. Я думаю, что такие же дурачки агитировали против Муаммара Каддафи, мол, сбросят его и начнут строить социализм. В Египте решили, мол, свергнем Хосни Мубарака — и рабочие Александрии тут же улучшат свои жизненные условия, в Сирии такое же было. Люди ничему не учатся.
Есть люди коммунистических взглядов, которые поддержали защиту Донбасса и СВО, а есть те, кто открыто солидаризировался с украинским нацизмом, как некоторые парижские сидельцы, которые рассказывают о справедливой борьбе режима Зеленского. Есть те, кто занял позицию против всех, дескать, никому помогать не будем, просто сидят и читают Карла Маркса, как делали это предыдущие десятилетия. Это тоже, в общем, позиция. В таком состоянии левый лагерь не первый год находится. Нет ничего нового для тех, кто следил за событиями на Поклонной и Болотной площадях 2011 году, за событиями 2014 года.
С точки зрения борьбы за наше светлое будущее, то, когда люди видят, что помогают им не потому, что наступил коммунизм, а просто так, что коммунисты что-то привезли, починили или встали в строй и воюют, — это лучшая реклама для коммунизма. Можно, конечно, сидеть в интернете, собирать донаты и читать Маркса, но это просто поза, а за конкретные дела не стыдно. Чем ты занимался? Помогал людям. Выбор многих коммунистов в этом смысле вполне очевиден.
Отдельно хочу сказать о КПРФ, которая с 2014 года возила гуманитарку, даже не пиаря этот, безусловно, благородный поступок. Они же собирают ее по всей стране, по горкомам, обкомам. Мы видим лимоновцев, которые и гуманитаркой помогают, и в боевых действиях участвуют. Интербригады с 2014 года появились, есть и много погибших среди них. Вместе с тем лимоновцы критикуют действующий политический строй, но это не мешает им в составе добровольческих формирований участвовать в борьбе с очевидным злом, для них эти вещи ясны. Дело каждого. В общем, и последствия будут у всех, особенно у тех, кто солидаризировался с украинскими нацистами, хорошее клеймо эти люди себе поставили на всю жизнь.

*— Украина прямо заявила, что коммунистическая идеология вредна, за нее будут наказывать, а за серп и молот штрафовать и отправлять в тюрьмы. А людей, которые посмеют праздновать 9 Мая, просто изведут, а самые активные пропадут…*

— Опять же, могу вспомнить историю, конец 1930-х, репрессии. Если вспомнить часть обвинений внутри компартии, то это пособничество фашистской Германии и империалистической Японии, план поражения Тухачевского, который подразумевал сдачу части территории Германии для построения правильной России, а это все тоже были члены ВКП(б). В этом смысле ничего нового. В перестройку члены компартии СССР занимались сдачей национальных интересов империалистам из США. Опять же, можно посмотреть, как США использовали троцкистов для борьбы с коммунистическим влиянием в Европе и Латинской Америке. Там существовали проекты, которые предполагали, что надо бы как-то внедриться в идеологический лагерь и использовать его, чтобы критиковать не с позиции правых, что коммунизм — это ужас, а с позиции того, что у вас недостаточно коммунизма. А значит, то, что есть, нужно изменить и разрушить. Это способ зайти с другой стороны, поэтому ничего удивительного нет. Их просто используют, это иной инструментальный подход, они не стремятся строить коммунизм, просто применяется левацкая идеология как средство разрушения, в том числе говорят о некоем мифическом единстве коммунистов. С другой стороны, действуют для подрыва некой стабильности отношения на каких-то определенных уровнях поддержки, Донбасса, СВО. Критика слева тоже может быть использована, некоторые понимают это, поэтому и занимают позицию сидеть и помалкивать, чтобы их не обвиняли и в социал-шовинизме и коллаборационизме. Вопрос, конечно, старый: «Куда же бедному крестьянину податься?» Но тут уже каждый сам за себя решает.

*— А можно ли было обойтись без СВО и все решить миром?*

— Нет. Все попытки России наглядно показывают, что миром ситуацию решить не представлялось возможным. Россия 8 лет пыталась, но ей этого не дали сделать. Все попытки были заблокированы. Запад выбрал курс на войну и все 8 лет последовательно к ней шел. Все попытки через Минские соглашения, через формулу Штайнмайера в итоге сливались. Сейчас мы видим разочарование, мы хотели мира, нас обманули, а Меркель говорила, что они как раз все делали для другого результата. Это, конечно, показывает, что Россия морально оправданна, потому что она одна-единственная все эти годы добивалась мира. Но, так как там хотели войны, вышло все иначе. Если бы они тоже хотели все решить миром, то он был бы заключен. Но в условиях, когда одна страна хочет мира, а другая — войны, то неизбежно получается вооруженный конфликт. России просто не оставили выбора.

Вопросы задавал Никита Юрченко

- https://www.business-gazeta.ru/article/578898

----------


## Red307

> *ОТЛИЧНАЯ ВО ВСЕХ СМЫСЛАХ И ОБОСНОВАННАЯ ФАКТАМИ АНАЛИТИКА ОТ БОРИСА РОЖИНА:*


Вкратце:
Россия начала СВО на территории Украины, потому что Россия хотела мира, а Украина - войны.
Л - логика.

----------


## Let_nab

> Вкратце:
> Россия начала СВО на территории Украины, потому что Россия хотела мира, а Украина - войны.
> Л - логика.


Сынок, ты походу только слово на букву "Л" - "логика" у кого-то узнал, но никак саму логику. 

Логика - это когда НАТО десять лет вооружает Украину и готовит войну против России, при этом сами украинцы скачут и орут во всю глотку на каждом своём углу "москаляку на гиляку!", делают из нацистов своих кумиров и покрывают себя наколками-свастиками, а Россия вполне разумно и по всем нормам международного права и международной практики наносит превентивный удар по скачущим идиотам - вот это и есть логика.

----------


## Let_nab

*ИЗ СЕРИИ - "НА УКРАИНЕ НАЦИСТОВ НЕТ!"*

Продолжаем рубрику "На Украине нет нацистов".

"Полк Калиновского" опубликовал видео из Бахмута. Внимательно смотрим на шеврон — "СС Галичина".
А так да, нацистов нет, ведь президент Украины еврей...

@genshtab24

--

----------


## Let_nab

*РЕЗНЯ НА ВОЛЫНИ!*

Украинские бандеровцы смогли во второй раз организовать резню на Волыни, но сегодня это самих себя, в рамках "войны до последнего украинца".

......

----------


## Let_nab

*По всей Украине прошёл флешмоб по фильму "Чебурашка", который запрещён к показу на экранах Украины.*

----------


## Let_nab

*По поводу взятия российскими войсками Соледара пошли реально прикольные юморески:*

----------


## Let_nab



----------

